# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Odbrojavanje 1/2014

## Argente

Drage naše trudilice, 

prošle smo godine ostvarile 81 trudnoću - iz nekih su već rođena djeca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  dok su neke nažalost loše završile  :Sad: . Novo odbrojavanje neka nam donese novu sreću.
Vaše vam moderatorice žele, a naša će marljiva voditeljica liste bubekica s radošću zabilježiti barem duplo više trudnoća nego lani!

U to ime zovem  :pivo: 

Sretno!

(link na staru temu, ako nekom zatreba)

----------


## jo1974

u to ime  :pivo:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  neka nam je sa srečom živjeli.

----------


## Blekonja

evo pošto padam s Marsa
ja tek sad vidim da nam je crvenkapica trudnica sa preeeekrasnom betom
od  :Heart:  i iskreno čestitam draga
i želim ti dosadnu, najdosadniju trudnoću, zaslužila si  :Klap: 

ne stižem puno pratiti od mojih haharica, ali čituckam 
i dodajem da svima šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljubilica

Sretno nam svima i ajmo prestici proslogodisnju brojcicu  :pivo:

----------


## bubekica

Argente, od tih 81 sve koje su zavrsile, zavrsile su sretno  :Wink:

----------


## Argente

:Smile:  imamo jedan update
spodoba, dakle 82!

----------


## Inesz

Čestitam Spodobi i Crvenkapici! Sretno!

----------


## MAMI 2

Sretno svima!

Da nam ova godina bude barem duplo veća brojka!

Ja danas 1.uzv, 8dc, ljevi jajnik 3 folikula od 16mm i 2 od 14mm,a na desnom 2 od 14mm.
Sutra ujutro opet uzv, i aspiracija najvjerojatnije u srijedu.

----------


## frka

ček, ček, spodoba nam je trudna? i to samo 3 mjeseca nakon poroda?! cool!!! čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

*mami* sretno!!!!!
*spodoba* woooow čestitam!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mostarka86

spodoba, crvenkapice, čestitam od srca, kako gode ovako lijepe vijesti, presretna sam zbog vas i vibram da do kraja prođe sve u najboljem redu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

MAMI2, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što bezbolniju punkciju i što više js  :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Cure drage želim vam svima puno sreće u ovoj godini i da mi ugledate lijepe bete i da imate uredne trudnoce, SRETNO  :Smile:

----------


## saraya

> spodoba, crvenkapice, čestitam od srca, kako gode ovako lijepe vijesti, presretna sam zbog vas i vibram da do kraja prođe sve u najboljem redu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> MAMI2, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što bezbolniju punkciju i što više js


 potpisujem  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

Mami2 za zrele js~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ją cekam M į nikako da dodje...inace sam na decapeptiyma od 21dc, moguce da radi njih kąsnį? Imam osjecaj da cu sada dobiti, vec tri dana....Grrrrr
Svima malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sta god treba!!!! :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

*MAMI*,nek je sretno i uspješno u ovom postupku!
Čestitam *spodobi* na novoj trudnoći!

A svima nama ostalima,želim konačan uspjeh i pobjedu u borbi..kakva god ona bila! Za prvo,za drugo,treče...i na bilo kojem drugom polju!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*spodoba* cestitam!

cure, dajte pliz javite sve update-ove na zadnju listu na odbrojavanju iz 2013-e da nam prva lista na ovoj temi bude sto preciznija!

*bilo bi super ako bi kljucne informacije mogle boldati kako mi ne bi promakle*  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

> ček, ček, spodoba nam je trudna? i to samo 3 mjeseca nakon poroda?! cool!!! čestitam!


i ja!

----------


## ina33

Spodoba, cestitam  :Smile: !!!! Vidis kako tu pravila nema, iako si vjerovatno ti izmiksala neki detox-opustajuci vitaminski koktel za sebe.

----------


## ljubilica

*mare* i ti trudna??? ili čestitaš??

----------


## dazler

Cure čestitam na trudnoćama,a nama ostalima puno sreće u 2014.!!!!!!!!!
*Bubekica krećem sa pikanjem 25.01.2014. u Vinogradskoj IVF*

----------


## Brunaa

> *mare* i ti trudna??? ili čestitaš??


dobro pitanje  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Cure cestitam svima na trudnocama u 2013 i naravno onima koje su postale mame!!! A u 2014 da se sve bebice rode zive i zdrave i da bude jos vise trudnoca... Nadam se da sam ja pokupila ono negativno i da vise nece biti takvih ishoda trudnoca... I da cemo ove godine sve ostati T i postati ponosne majke... 
Pusa svima!!!!

Spodoba cestitam!!!

Kameleon ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  da dodje M

----------


## TrudyC

Cure gdje je spodoba objavila trudnoću?

Ako nije došlo do pogreške u komunikaciji i ako je stvarno beba broj 3 na putu onda - ČESTITAM!!!

----------


## Inesz

spodoba nam je javila da imaju srčeko. mislim da je to bilo prije par tjedana na onom prethodnom, zaključanom odbrojavanju.  :Smile:

----------


## frka

spodoba ili strategija? čini mi se da je zbrka nastala.

----------


## Argente

Ha? Ma šta vi brijete, update je išao na listu trudnica u 01/13...za ovo dijete koje se već rodilo  :lool: 
Koliko ja znam, nema novog na putu, spodobo, javi se!
 :Laughing:

----------


## frka

:lool:  
ajd' možda je i zacopramo  :Smile: 

al' strategija, čini mi se, stvarno fali...

----------


## frka

ne fali - gledala krivi mjesec...

----------


## bubekica

sad ste me cijelu smotaleee...
iduca lista ce ici samo studeni prosinac trudnice 2013., ovo ostalo nek ostane u arhivi, ak treba kaj dodavat u te friske trudnice javite.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Ha? Ma šta vi brijete, update je išao na listu trudnica u 01/13...za ovo dijete koje se već rodilo 
> Koliko ja znam, nema novog na putu, spodobo, javi se!



mene ste  totalno  zbunili   ,  spodoba   trudna  3  dijete  ?

----------


## prava ovčica

Cure, čestitam na velikim betama, da sve bude u najboljem redu i u 2014 dočekate svoje sreće najveće.
Tužnicama veliki zagrljaj, nema nam druge nego se dalje boriti..

Moja kiretaža prošla školski, sad čekam kontrolni uzv i nalaze pa slijedi dogovor kad i što dalje. 

Cure držite se!

----------


## prava ovčica

Ja znam da je strategija objavila na ovoj temi trudnoću... za spodobu nisam sigurna...

----------


## sretna 1506

Kad će nas naša Crvenkakica počastiti nekim informacijama kako se osjeća,kad je uzv?! Zna li ona da smo svi presretni radi njene trudnoće i čekamo da se javi  :Smile: .

----------


## Nera29

Ledamo sretno danas!  :fige:

----------


## mravak

> Kad će nas naša Crvenkakica počastiti nekim informacijama kako se osjeća,kad je uzv?! Zna li ona da smo svi presretni radi njene trudnoće i čekamo da se javi .


potpisujem

----------


## njanja1

ja nemam nikakvih dobrih vijesti,znaci ovo je za poludit,u petak na ultrazvuku je jos sve bilo ok i danas nakon 10 dana bocanja sa 300 puregona,150 merionala i descapaty ostale su dvije folikule na desnom jajniku,jedna od 16 i jedna od 15,onih ostalih pet se jednostavno prestalo razvijat  :Sad:  ocaj je malo kako se osjecam...
hajd sad i da ostanu samo te dvije,pa da ih i dam vadit sa mojom losom kvalitetom js hoce li se dati oplodit ili nece...
sta cu ako ostane samo jedna ???? 
sto je najgore i neplace mi se

----------


## spodoba

oooo slow down cure! :D
ono je popis trudnica iz 2013.a ja sam prosli januar ostala trudna..  :Very Happy: 

spodoba je ovaj vikend dobila prvu mengu..a ne planiramo trece..osim ako nas ne iznenadi  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

crvenkapica   je  dobro   hdB, uzv je sl. tjedan  ,  dan po dan   i cekamo   ....
strah je  ogroman,  strah me  pricat  o trudnoci  ....poludit  cu od straha, strah me i od  uzv   , nadam se  da me razumijete, nije ovo lako nikako   :Nope: 
danas   sam  po  zadnjoj mengi   5+1

----------


## maca papucarica

Kapice, čestitam od  :Heart:  na prekrasnoj beti i želim ti najdosadniju trudnoću na svijetu!
Vjerujem da te jako strah, sa svime što si prošla, drugačije ni ne može biti, ali duboko vjerujem da će ti ova trudnoća proteći školski i da ćete za 8 mjeseci grliti svoju ljubav.

Drži se!

----------


## spodoba

njanja.
ja mislim da je tebi decapeptyl to much kao low responderici. kako su se odlucili na taj protokol?
sretno!

----------


## Inesz

> spodoba ili strategija? čini mi se da je zbrka nastala.



strategija.

ispričavam se, zamijenila sam spodobu i strategiju.

----------


## njanja1

spodoba,htjeli su isprobti nesto sasvim drugo...posto su mi nalazi krvi bili odlicni nakon svega sto sam pila kao pripremu (puno toga si mi i ti predlozila  :Heart: )
lsh mi je bio ispod 10!!! sto se jos nikad nije desilo u ove 4 godine,i bas sam bila puna nade ovaj put  :Sad: 
sad nemam ideja vise...

----------


## spodoba

nedaj se  :Smile:   :Smile: 
dovoljna su ti dva folikla..nekad su ciklusi zbrda zdola najbolji..kao i kod mene prije godinu dana..

----------


## dazler

Njanja šta da ti kažem,glavu gore
Imoj zadnji stimulirani IVF je prošao poput tvog,na kraju su mi vratili 1 8-staničnu,ali nije se primilo
Sada u 01mj idem ponovno i već mi je zlo od svega

----------


## njanja1

joj dezler neznam sta bi ti rekla...najgore je kad neznas kakva je kvaliteta i vec me sad strah srijede i novog ultrazvuka i sta ce ostat jos i vrijedi li vadit ili ne...
najbolje da se tek u cetvrtak probudim i nek neko to sve odradi do tada...

----------


## željkica

*crvenkapice* naravno da te strah nakon svega šta si prošla,samo polako i hrabro naprijed,drži se i želim ti svu sreću!
Jel ideš na uz kod dr P?

----------


## ina33

> oooo slow down cure! :D
> ono je popis trudnica iz 2013.a ja sam prosli januar ostala trudna.. 
> 
> spodoba je ovaj vikend dobila prvu mengu..a ne planiramo trece..osim ako nas ne iznenadi


A ja već mislila sad će spodoba podijelit sa svima što je koristila  :Smile: . Uživaj, spodobo  :Smile: !

Crvenkapica, sretno!!!! Sve je to normalno - strahovi itd.  :Love:

----------


## dazler

njanja  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## s_iva

A što nam je sa Orhidejom?
A Ledamo?
Crvenkapice - razumijem te skroz. Tako i ja jako priželjkujem novu trudnoću, a već me i od same pomisli na trudnoću šarafi u trbuhu!  :Unsure: 
Njanja ~~~~~~~~~
Ovčice  :Love:

----------


## nova21

jasam sutra na kontroli, 3dc

----------


## spodoba

zasto mi to 'sto je koristila' iz tvojih usta zvuci posprdno?
upiti mi obicno dolaze preko pp..  :Wink: 
ali hvala.. uzivamo  :Smile: 



> A ja već mislila sad će spodoba podijelit sa svima što je koristila . Uživaj, spodobo !
> 
> Crvenkapica, sretno!!!! Sve je to normalno - strahovi itd.

----------


## Ledamo

Evo kao sto sam i ocekivala beta je nula...mozda ce biti treca sreca..

----------


## ljubilica

ledamo  :Love:  samo hrabro dalje

----------


## MAMI 2

Ledamo  :Love: 
Evo ja se spremam po štopericu, apiracija u srijedu.
Na lijevom jajniku ima pet folikula od 19 - 23 mm, a na desnom mislim 3 od 16-18 mm, i sad me panika ulovila da su na lijevom ovi dosta veliki i da ne puknu do srijede. E da i napokon sam doživila plodnu sluz, jer je inače nikad nemam, ovo je stvarno vauuuuu.
Ne sjećam se da sam je u prošlom postupku imala.

----------


## lora82

* ledamo* bas mi je zao
 al nema nam druge nego u novu akciju,drži se
hvala svim curama na podršci i držim vam fige svimaaaaaa  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## dazler

Spodoba mene interesira šta si koristila?Kako bi mogla saznati?
Ledamo žao mi je

----------


## dazler

Spodoba  :Bye:

----------


## Mary123

Pozzzz veliki svim curama!
Bubekice stavi me na listu za 5 mj novii IVF.
Mami sretno na punkciji!
Ljubilice velika pusa!

----------


## MAMI 2

Mary baš sam neki dan mislila na tebe.

----------


## vatra86

Ledamo hug...

----------


## orhideja.

Tužnicama  :Love:  :Love:  držim  :fige:  za što brži oporavak i nove planove za dalje, te da što prije dođu do željenog cilja
Čekalicama koje čega strpljenja i sreće

A nas je još uvije dvoje  :Very Happy: 
Imamo velikog borca u stomaku-ljepo napreduje, jučer prokrvarila i naravno razočarenje i odmah pomisao na najgore..najteže je bilo čekati na red za uzv, ipak je s bebicom swe ok i napada nas hematom (jučer CRL 15,8  8+0)
Danas ipak posjetili Mpo dokt koja se vratila s godišnjega-ostala je iznenađena i šokirana,  :Laughing: 
Strogo mirovanje....opustit se..i isčekivati najbolje...to je njena preporuka...jer uvijek je sve moguće...

----------


## Nera29

[QUOTE=orhideja.;2552660]Tužnicama  :Love:  :Love:  držim  :fige:  za što brži oporavak i nove planove za dalje, te da što prije dođu do željenog cilja
Čekalicama koje čega strpljenja i sreće

Potpisujem xxx  :Wink: 

Ja u iscekivanju uzv u cetvrtak, koliko god si govorim da strah i briga ne koristi nema pomoci, svejedno me neopisivo strah i jos uvijek ne vjerujem da se nesto pozitivno desava nakon svih tih godina...
U cetv bi trebalo bit 7+0 i nadam se da ce vidjeti sve sto se treba vidjeti, ovo cekanje i neizvjesnost je bas teska...

----------


## mravak

*orhideja*  :fige:  za malog borca 
*
nera29* sretno !!! Biti će jedno malo srce koje kuca i sve će biti OK !!

----------


## Kadauna

ajme moja Orhideja, koliko ovo sve skupa traje, pa dobre vijesti, pa loše vijesti, pa mali plod, pa ok plod,  ali mi se čini krivo izračunati termini, ti si danas 8+4 po punkciji, zar ne? Kod koga si bila na uzv? Zašto ne odeš MPO-ovcu kako je bilo i dogovoreno? Koji su daljnji koraci? Kad si naručena na sljedeći uzv?

----------


## orhideja.

Bila danas kod Mpo doktorice.  I ona mi racuna trudnocu po zm, znaci danas 8+1
Mirovanje strogo + terapija, uzv idući tjedan.
Sad je swe ok-borac je to veliki....svi se nadamo da ce se izborit sve do kraja.

----------


## nova21

ja sam u 2 mj pikalica, tj. idući ciklus

----------


## bebi

> crvenkapica   je  dobro   hdB, uzv je sl. tjedan  ,  dan po dan   i cekamo   ....
> strah je  ogroman,  strah me  pricat  o trudnoci  ....poludit  cu od straha, strah me i od  uzv   nadam se  da me razumijete, nije ovo lako nikako  
> danas   sam  po  zadnjoj mengi   5+1


crvenkapice za  :Heart: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
znam kako ti je i kakav je strah ,ja sam sa tačno 6+0 imala srce ,ma želim ti isti osjećaj i sve isto i da ti bude užasno dosadno kao i meni sada

----------


## Ledamo

Hvala vam svima na podrsci..Jos uvijek je tesko i boli, ali nastojim doci sebi i krenuti dalje. 30.01. imamo termin u klinici da vidimo, kako i sta cemo dalje. Tako da se nadam da cemo po nasu trecu srecu u 3 mj  :Smile: 

Imam jedno pitanje...Dal je vama radjen ultrazvuk na dan transfera?

----------


## mravak

Transfer se u KBC RI radi pomocu ultrazvuka,ne razumijem bas pitanje.

----------


## Ledamo

Kod nas nazalost nije tako..nema nikakvog ultrazvuka,nikakvog monitora..kao obicni papa test izgleda

----------


## Nera29

> Kod nas nazalost nije tako..nema nikakvog ultrazvuka,nikakvog monitora..kao obicni papa test izgleda


Kako to mislis? Zar doktor ne drzi onaj abdominalni uzv na tvom trbuhu da vidi kamo ide cjevčica kojom odlaže embrij?

----------


## Ledamo

Ne, uopce ni s cim ne kontroliraju...sad sam bas zbunjena. Citala sam po njemackim forumima da u nekim klinikama rade sa ultrazvukom, a u nekima, kao u mojoj bez  :Sad:

----------


## ljubilica

I ja koliko znam, ne rade svi pod UZV. Ja sam u Petrovoj i ne sjecam se nikakvog UZV. Samo biolog iz druge sobe navigira doktora. Opet sve i da je vaginalni, valjda bi osjetila. a i smetao bi mu. Ocito su im podjeljena misljenja oko toga, dal treba ili ne. Makar mislim da bi trebalo. 
Jednom sam s nekim o tome pricala, ne sjecam se vise.

----------


## mravak

ultrazvuk nije vaginalni vec preko trbuha.

----------


## ljubilica

Znam, abdominalni je
Mislim da je wbm pitala dr za uzv na transferu i da je odgovor bio tipa meni ne treba uzv, znam svoj posao. Nesto tako. Malo neprofesionalan odgovor

----------


## Nera29

Koji odgovor od jednog doktora, pa nismo sve iste iznutra pa da se to odraduje po sabloni, mislim stvarno cega se sve naslusamo...

----------


## vatra86

Sjecam se,kad sam bila na transferu, dr je radio sa abdominalnim uzv i prije aplikacije embija,nesto je izmjerio, tj izmjerio gdje ga mora aplicirati, ne kuzim kako drugi na slijepo znaju gdje treba aplicirati.. Svasta...

----------


## Argente

ma daj vatro, samo ga šušnu  :lool: 
nije transfer bez UZV-a tako neuobičajena stvar

----------


## Inesz

koliko sam upratila  u znanstvenoj literaturi nema baš čvrstih dokaza da je ET uz vodstvo ultrazvuka uspješniji od ET bez vodstva uz. rekla bih da je presudno iskustvo liječnika koji radi ET.

----------


## lberc

na vv sad daju i slikice na dan transfera,veli dr,evo dokaza da su mrve vraćene
orhideja,super za borca,nek i dalje bude sve dobro
nera29,sretno u četvrtak

----------


## Inesz

Iberc,
to se dr malo šali. ako baš želi dati dokaz da je transferiran embrij, morao bi se puno pomočiti.  :Smile:  naime, embrij je prilikom ET mikroskopske veličine i na toj slici s ultrazvuka prilikom ET vidi se samo medij (tekućina) iz katetera za embritransfer.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Ako nisam krivo zapamtila *Mami 2* ima danas zakazanu aspiraciju. Sretno! Neka bude puno kvalitetnih i JS i spemića!!!!! I naravno - nek ti bude bezbolno!!! Javi kak' si prošla!

Da se nadovežem na temu transfera - meni je transfer bio bolniji nego punkcija. Oštru bol sam osjetila, vjerujem da mi je dok kateter zabio u endometrij.

----------


## Vrci

Ja u 2 klinike nisam nikad imala transfer uz uzv. Jedino znam da su svaki puta biolozi javljali dr da je taj kateter prazan, znači da je transfer uspješan i da je mrvica u meni

----------


## kameleon

Mami 2 sretno na punkciji į ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum ų labu!!!!!
Meni konacno stigla M!!!  :Smile:  
Sutra idem vaditi krv į pocinjem s puregonima...aaaaaaaaa...frkica!
Ledamo grlim!
Orhideja cuvaj se  :Kiss:

----------


## ljubilica

*Mami* *2* cekamo teeeeee sa odlicnim vjestima

----------


## crvenkapica77

ne znam,  meni  je  uvijek  transfer  sa  uzv  preko  trbuha  koji drzi  sestra   a  dr  i biolog   vracaju  embrije  i  uvijek  razgovor  izmedju njih di ce  ga  "izbacit"  to se  sve  prati  na  uzv   onda  komentari  kako je  super  vracen  tu i tu,  mislim da  to ima  veze   to  gledanje  na uzv  jer  zasto   uvijek  oprezno  gledaju na uzv  di  ce  embrije   vratit,  jedan  ovdje a    jedan  cemo ondje   :Grin:  :Grin: 
koliko sam  ja  uspjela  skontat   iz  razgovora    :Smile:   kao da  nesto  ciljaju

----------


## MAMI 2

Evo mene s aspiracije.
Novost je da više nije onaj koktelčić nego daju novi lijek neki za koji baš i nisu sigurni kako i koliko, nego su pogađali, kao bolji je i anestezija je taman toliko koliko traje aspiracija 5-7 min. Uglavnom osjetila sam malo na lijevom jajniku ali ne strašno i taman je prestala kad je krenuo desni, pa su mi još malo dali, onda sam valjda probljedila jer su me odmah spojili na ekg, i na kraju sam završila na intenzivnoj na infuziji, tlak po 80/40. u svakom slučaju ne baš ugodbo ali je prošlo.
Imam 5 jajnih stanica, tak mi je sestra poslije rekla, ustvari rekla je bilo je 5, pa se nadam da je mislila na jajne stanice.

----------


## Konfuzija

Koliko se sjećam pročitanog, najbolje mjesto za položiti embrije je 2 ili 3 cm od fundusa, ali kao što Inesz reče statistički nema velike razlike u uspješnosti. Iako, transfer uz uzv ima smisla jer nemamo sve istu anatomiju.

----------


## vatra86

Mami2 bas su te urokali..  :Laughing:  (sori nisam uracunnjiva nakon nocne) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek se sve oplode i budu vrhunske kvalitete..

Kameleon samo hrabro, malo adrenalina valjda ne skodi...

Argente i sta da ja sa mislim... Ko je tu lud? Neiskusan? Tko se pravi vazan,a tko pametan??  :Laughing:

----------


## anddu

Meni su radili transfer bez UZV-a i evo rezultat guguće kraj mene  :Razz:

----------


## Kadauna

> Ja u 2 klinike nisam nikad imala transfer uz uzv. Jedino znam da su svaki puta biolozi javljali dr da je taj kateter prazan, znači da je transfer uspješan i da je mrvica u meni


tebi u Betiplus nisu radili transfer uz uzv? Meni jesu ali Radončić i još je prije toga u ordinaciji (ne u sali) odradio jedan uzv i izmjerio točno gdje će ga staviti (ali koliko sam shvatila to je "fora" Beteplus poliklinike, ne nešto što Radončić po defaultu radi, nego biologica to tako hoće). 

I u Mariboru je transfer uz uzv - ako se dobro sijećam

----------


## ljubilica

*Mami* bome avantura za pamcenje!!!
Sad cekamo jutro i vijesti iz labosa.
Drzim  :fige:  da 2 vrate mami, a ostala 3 nek budu smrzlici

----------


## Kadauna

inače moža tema oko transfera (sa ili bez uzv) zavređuje posebni topic!?

----------


## žužy

*MAMI*,ajde bitno da si preživjela  :Kiss:  i da imaš lijepi broj stanica!
Sad vibramo da party u labu bude uspješan!

*ljubilice*,sječam se te rasprave oko ET-a pod uzv-om il ne...eto,meni su dva transfera bila uspješna i bez uzv-a,očito su ih dobro šutnuli u nutra.. :Laughing:

----------


## Brunaa

> I u Mariboru je transfer uz uzv - ako se dobro sijećam


Potvrđujem...

----------


## sretna 1506

Ništa od mog postupka,tsh poludio,a i ja kad sam vidila. :Mad:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Mami* - bravo za rezultat!!!!!! (uf -baš su te izmučili) - vibram za super tulum u labu!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Sretna* -  :Love:

----------


## piki

Mami ~~~~~~ za ovih 5, i želim ti da ostalo zaboraviš uz druge brige :Klap: 
sretna  :Love: 
Uz prijašnju temu: meni su radili transfer na VV uvijek uz UZV.

----------


## Sonja29

Mami sretno!
Sretna zao mi je..
sto se tice transfera uz UZV svi su bili bez

----------


## tinika2

nova21 i ja sam pikalica, nadam se u ovom ciklusu. Da li ideš u KBC Osijek ili si u Zgb? Ja idem u Osijek i nadam se najboljem..... :Smile:

----------


## njanja1

juce sam bila ponovo na ultrazuku,rastu ponovo  :Smile: ,istina polako ali sad bar imamo 4 koji se priblizavaju toj famoznoj velicini od 18-19mm  :Smile: ,ja sam obavila jedan razgovor sa mojim jajnicima  :Smile:  i valjda su se uplasili...
uglavnom nastavljamo sa spricama zasad do subote kad ponovno idem na kontrolu,tako da je u petak 14-ti dan pikanja!

----------


## MAMI 2

Zvala lab., transfer u subotu, nije mi ništa mogl reći osim da je sve ok.

----------


## Nera29

Nema ploda, sutra kiretaza...  :Sad:

----------


## s_iva

Joj, Nera, žao mi je    :Love: 

Sretna, kako to da si kontrolirala TSH, inače imaš problema ili?
Njanja, neka su se probudili!
Mami, sretno na transferu i neka bude dobitan!

----------


## Argente

Nera29, što reći...žao mi je što si potvrdila pravilo sumnjivog starta.  :Sad:  Kod nas zaista nema puno prostora za 'kasniju implantaciju', 'individualni razvoj' i sl.
Koji ti je to bio pokušaj? Za bebu br.1?

----------


## orhideja.

> Nema ploda, sutra kiretaza...


Draga  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 
Znam da trenutno ne postoje dovoljno dobre riječi koje te mogu utješiti....vjerujen da boli-držim ti fige za što brži oporavak i psihički i fizički
Drži se draga

----------


## Inesz

> Nera29, što reći...žao mi je što si potvrdila pravilo sumnjivog starta.  Kod nas zaista nema puno prostora za 'kasniju implantaciju', 'individualni razvoj' i sl.


veliki potpis na ovo. 
kod trudnoća postignutih nakon ivf postupka točno se zna datum oplodnje, datum transfera. šesti dan nakon oplodnje embrij u stadiju  blastociste počinje implantaciju. i to je tako, ne može blastocista  započeti proces implantacije npr. deseti dan nakon oplodnje. priroda je savršena, ali i bez milosti. rani embrionalni razvoj kod čovjeka je vrlo, vrlo ujednačen. svako kašnjenje i zaostatak u ranom embrionalnom razvoju  gotovo bez iznimke navještava rani gubitak trudoće.

----------


## sretna 1506

> Joj, Nera, žao mi je   
> 
> Sretna, kako to da si kontrolirala TSH, inače imaš problema ili?
> Njanja, neka su se probudili!
> Mami, sretno na transferu i neka bude dobitan!


Inače nisam imala problema sa tsh,ali se taj problem skupa sa svim drugim dobije.U 3.mj prošle god.vadila sve hormone,sve ok,osim tsh=3,5,moj mpo dr.me šalje kod edokrinologa,on mi radi uzv,sve ok,antitijela ok,i daje mi pola eutiroxa,jer za ivf mora tsh biti niži.I onda u 5.mj neuspješan postupak i ja prestala uzimat tbl,šta će mi tbl za uredan nalaz  :Cool: ,i uglavnom u 10.mj tsh=4,7,i sada je 5,75 i eto šta reći od urednog nalaza počneš uzimat terapiju i onda imaš neuredan jer tbl se bez prestanka uzimaju što ja nisam.
Nera žao mi je,Inesz je sve dobro objasnila,nažalost to je tako rijetki su izuzeci.

----------


## Brunaa

*sretna 1506, Nera29*  :Love: 
Hrabro dalje, i u nove planove i pobjede!

----------


## mravak

*Nera29* , žao mi je ...jako mi je žao....
sretna1506........sretno dalje

----------


## Tena789

> Nema ploda, sutra kiretaza...



au tako mi žao,drži mi se :Love:

----------


## Nera29

Hvala cure...trenutno sam tupa, ni tužna ni ništa nego baš onako tupa...valjda će me sutra sve zgrabit...

----------


## Nera29

> Nera29, što reći...žao mi je što si potvrdila pravilo sumnjivog starta.  Kod nas zaista nema puno prostora za 'kasniju implantaciju', 'individualni razvoj' i sl.
> Koji ti je to bio pokušaj? Za bebu br.1?


A da, malo je drugih mogućnosti kad nešto nije po špagi u početku...
Za bebu br. 1... iza sebe imam 3 AIH, 1 stim. IVF pa iz njega dva sekundarna ivf pa 2. stim. IVF i ovo je sad bio FET iz tog 2. stim. ...uglavno rastegnulo se to na 4 godine, jedan polip pa kiretazu, pa jednu vanmaternicnu pa gubitak jajovoda itd... i sad ovo... ispucala sam vecinu varijanti osim one dobre  ...

----------


## nova21

> nova21 i ja sam pikalica, nadam se u ovom ciklusu. Da li ideš u KBC Osijek ili si u Zgb? Ja idem u Osijek i nadam se najboljem.....


Ja sam u zg-u

----------


## žužy

*Nera*,jako mi je žao  :Sad: ..što reči osim,drži se nekak  :Love: 

Cure u postupcima,sretno !!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

*Nera29* jako mi je žao!  :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## željkica

*Mami2* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za uspješan transfer!!!!!!!!!
*Nera29* jako mi je žao!!!!!!! :Love: 

Svima u postupcima sretno i pono pozitivne vibre vam šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

nera   zao mi je  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## mravak

> Zvala lab., transfer u subotu, nije mi ništa mogl reći osim da je sve ok.


sretnooooo !!!

----------


## lberc

Nera,jako mi je žao

----------


## linalena

drage moje hrabrice šaljem Vam hrpice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
tužnicama zagrljaja mnoštvo
čekalice ću onako muški potapšati po leđima

radite radite radite ne posustajte, kako god bilo morate ispunite ono što osjećate

Ja kada gledam što smo prošli, prolazimo i budemo prolazili kroz 6 godina : moju operaciju, postupke, probleme u braku, trudnoću kada smo već izlazili, borbu za život lavića i dalje ćemo - najteže NAJTEŽE jer često nisam vidla svjetlo s druge strane je bilo vrijeme postupaka. Sada je teško na jednoj drugoj razini, grozno je, boli, ne da disati, ali moj mali lavić je tu i ništa nije teško ni neizdržljivo

----------


## Snekica

Nera29 žao mi je draga! Uffff opet tuga  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

linalena, lijepo ti je čitati potpis ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lavića

----------


## Nera29

Hvala cure na podrsci, eto prezivila kiretazu, blazena anestezija, pusa svima, nema predaje...

----------


## Krtica

> nova21 i ja sam pikalica, nadam se u ovom ciklusu. Ja idem u Osijek i nadam se najboljem.....


Bok tinika! Ne mogu ti poslati pp. Ja sam Osječanka i liječim neplodnost u Zg, Vinogradskoj. Do ivf još nisam stigla, imamo u planu još jednu inseminaciju. Vidim da si pikalica. Kakva je situacija u Osijeku? Živim blizu bolnice, nema baš informacija pa te molim da mi napišeš jel gužva, kakva je uspješnost jer puno cura pljuje po Osijeku. Jel se dugo čeka na folikulometrijama? Ja bi ih možda i privatno odrađivala kako ne bi izostajala s posla. Jel to moguće? Tko te vodi u postupku? 
Sretnoooo. Na potpomognuta u Os nema informacija a vidim da si ti u postupku.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jedno pitanje, aspiracija mi je bila u srijedu, a danas me boli više nego u srijedu ili jučer, baš me jajnici pikaju, i onak nisko me boli, sad sam se zakašljala kad mi oči nisu ispale. Idem li prema hiperstimulaciji ili je to "normalno"?

----------


## mravak

znak hiper je otezano mokrenje i ja nisam mogla sjedit od bolova jajnika,samo lezat i plitko disanje.
nemoj dizat tesko,sto vise tekucine i lezanje ako mozes zbog djece...

----------


## bubekica

*mami* pokusaj sto vise mirovati, u lezecem polozaju, iako vjerujem da to nije lako izvesti uz 2 djece. sretno sutra!

----------


## nova21

kod koje stimulacije ide ona inekcija kao za inzulin tj. s kojim lijekom? i dali se to šta plaća?

----------


## sanda1977

> drage moje hrabrice šaljem Vam hrpice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> tužnicama zagrljaja mnoštvo
> čekalice ću onako muški potapšati po leđima
> 
> radite radite radite ne posustajte, kako god bilo morate ispunite ono što osjećate
> 
> Ja kada gledam što smo prošli, prolazimo i budemo prolazili kroz 6 godina : moju operaciju, postupke, probleme u braku, trudnoću kada smo već izlazili, borbu za život lavića i dalje ćemo - najteže NAJTEŽE jer često nisam vidla svjetlo s druge strane je bilo vrijeme postupaka. Sada je teško na jednoj drugoj razini, grozno je, boli, ne da disati, ali moj mali lavić je tu i ništa nije teško ni neizdržljivo


potpisujem i jako puno 11~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lavića.

----------


## sanda1977

samo da vas sve kolektivno pozdravim i zaželim puno sreće,pozitivnih beta mirnih trudnoća. mislim na vas iako nisam tu baš ćesto

----------


## bubekica

> kod koje stimulacije ide ona inekcija kao za inzulin tj. s kojim lijekom? i dali se to šta plaća?


Mislis na pen? Nisam cula da na VV itko dobiva pen. Mislim da vecina lijekova za stimulaciju dolazi i u pen varijanti.

----------


## nova21

da na pen, neznam jel se to dodatno plaća, tako je rekao dr da će mi dati takve inekcije a ja nisam ništ pitala ni koji lijek ni jel se šta plaća

----------


## bubekica

Ne placa se dodatno. Ajde super znaci imaju i na VV penove.

----------


## nova21

valjda sam ga dobro shvatila, sve u svemu javim kad dobijem lijekove

----------


## bubekica

Mozda ti je samo usporedio velicinu iglice i nacin davanja s inzulinskim penom. Razlika izmedju pena i klasicnih subkutanih injekcija je sto se na penu moze namjestiti doza i lijek je pripremljen (nema mijesanja praska i otapala). Velicina iglice i nacin davanja su isti.

----------


## nina70

*Nera29* ne daj se! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za slijedeći postupak  :Love:

----------


## nova21

ma nije ništa uspoređivao.

----------


## bubekica

Pa ako ti je rekao "kao za inzulin" onda je usporedjivao. Al pitanje na sto je mislio.

----------


## Ginger

Cure, samo da vam mahnem i zavibram za sve sto treba
Citala nisam, ne stignem bas, al ne bunim se  :Smile: 
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## kameleon

Nera 29  :Love:  ,jako mi je žao...brzo se oporavi! 
mami2 sretno na transferu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Crvenkapice za uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Ja sam dobila puregon pen, i ne plaća se ništa, ako si u postupku preko hzz-o....bila sam jaaako uzbuđena oko rukovanja,jer ga do sada nisam koristila, odgledala filmić s mm, i rekla mu da on mora prvu pikicu dati..  :Smile:  
tinika2 koje si ti lijekove dobila??
dazler ti si sada dobila decapeptyle ili nešto drugo? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da napikaš zrele js
svima još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god treba
linaleni i Mateju  :Kiss:  i da im dan za danom stižu dobre vijesti!!!

----------


## Argente

dazler i ekipa, postove o gonalu vs. menopura sam premjestila na temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/26199-gonal-ili-menopur
pa baci oko malo, ima korisnih postova

----------


## dazler

Hvala Argente
Kameleon dobila sam gonale

----------


## njanja1

kameleon meni je puregon najlaksi za rukovnje,ja imam to zadovoljstvo pa svako jutro 300 ml pikam
jedino sto me ko i decapepty pecka  :Smile:

----------


## maku

> veliki potpis na ovo. 
> kod trudnoća postignutih nakon ivf postupka točno se zna datum oplodnje, datum transfera. šesti dan nakon oplodnje embrij u stadiju  blastociste počinje implantaciju. i to je tako, ne može blastocista  započeti proces implantacije npr. deseti dan nakon oplodnje. priroda je savršena, ali i bez milosti. rani embrionalni razvoj kod čovjeka je vrlo, vrlo ujednačen. svako kašnjenje i zaostatak u ranom embrionalnom razvoju  gotovo bez iznimke navještava rani gubitak trudoće.


Evo da potvrdim da iznimke ipak postoje! 
Imala sam gotovo identicnu situaciju kao Nera, samo sam eto imala puno vise srece i kod mene se plod razvio. Na prvom uzvu samo gestacijska vrecica, razvoj kasni 4 dana. Na drugom uzvu, 6 dana poslije pojavio se plod 5,5mm i srce je kucalo, al i dalje nam fali onih 4 dana. Kazu da iznimke potvrduju pravila.. Ja samo zelim poruciti da je sve moguce!

----------


## mg1975

Da se prijavim....

Krenuli danas u FET, dobila Estrofem 3x dnevno.

----------


## kameleon

njanja1 kad je tebi aspiracija? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ja sam dobila dva dana 200 puregona, pa 4 dana 150...vidjet ćemo...većina s kojima sam pričala je dobila veću dozu puregona  :Confused:  nadam se samo da ću napikati dovoljno zrelih js!!
u svakom slučaju rukovanje je lagano, ali puca me malo strah od nepoznatog.. :scared: ..danas sam već sve namještala kao stara iskusnjara  :Laughing:

----------


## MAMI 2

Kameleon ja sam imala puregon 3 dana 250 i onda 200, meni je dao jaču dozu jer sam rošli put slabije reagirala.

----------


## hrki

> Ne placa se dodatno. Ajde super znaci imaju i na VV penove.


imaji,imaju u penu puregone,ja sam ih dobivala u zadnjem postupku

----------


## bubekica

> imaji,imaju u penu puregone,ja sam ih dobivala u zadnjem postupku


kul. steta sto nemaju i gonale  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

kameleon, gledam ti u potpisu, šta si imala samo 3 transfera?

----------


## kameleon

Argente da,samo 3, znas da je kod nas uvijek bilo nema plivaca,zamrzavaj js,odmrzavaj..į dosta ih je ų tom procesų otpalo... 
Cak smo į u prirodnom ciklusu zamrzavali jednom..

----------


## sretna 1506

Jesam li ja nešto propustila ili se Crvenkapica nije javila nakon uzv?

----------


## Inesz

> Evo da potvrdim da iznimke ipak postoje! 
> Imala sam gotovo identicnu situaciju kao Nera, samo sam eto imala puno vise srece i kod mene se plod razvio. Na prvom uzvu samo gestacijska vrecica, razvoj kasni 4 dana. Na drugom uzvu, 6 dana poslije pojavio se plod 5,5mm i srce je kucalo, al i dalje nam fali onih 4 dana. Kazu da iznimke potvrduju pravila.. Ja samo zelim poruciti da je sve moguce!



Maku, sretno!
Embriologija je područje biologije koje je vrlo kompleksno i laicima se često čine slične situacije koja zapravo nisu. 
Npr. ako si ti na 1. uz bila sa 6+1 tada se još nije morala pojaviti srčana akcija kod embrija, niti je dr morao moći vizualizirati embrionalni odjek (mada je zasigurno postojao).

Ti si na drugom UZ bila sa 7 tt  i tada je tvoj nalaz bio embrij od 5, 5 mm sa srčanom akcijom? Ako je tako, to je uredan nalaz.  

Patološki bi zasigurno bilo da kod trudnoće od 7 tjedana nema embionalnog odjeka niti srčane akcije, ili da se kod embrija od 5 mm ne nalazi srčana akcija. U takvim se slučajevima iznimke ni čuda sigurno ne mogu očekivati.

----------


## MAMI 2

Čuvam dvije mrvice.
Bilo je 5 js od toga 3 nezrele.
E da i transfer je rađen bez uzv, i jedan je zametak transferiran bez problema a drugi se nije dao iz katetera pa su uspjeli iz 3. puta.

----------


## mravak

> Čuvam dvije mrvice.
> Bilo je 5 js od toga 3 nezrele.
> E da i transfer je rađen bez uzv, i jedan je zametak transferiran bez problema a drugi se nije dao iz katetera pa su uspjeli iz 3. puta.


sretnoooo dalje ...

----------


## orhideja.

> Maku, sretno!
> Embriologija je područje biologije koje je vrlo kompleksno i laicima se često čine slične situacije koja zapravo nisu. 
> Npr. ako si ti na 1. uz bila sa 6+1 tada se još nije morala pojaviti srčana akcija kod embrija, niti je dr morao moći vizualizirati embrionalni odjek (mada je zasigurno postojao).
> 
> Ti si na drugom UZ bila sa 7 tt  i tada je tvoj nalaz bio embrij od 5, 5 mm sa srčanom akcijom? Ako je tako, to je uredan nalaz.  
> 
> Patološki bi zasigurno bilo da kod trudnoće od 7 tjedana nema embionalnog odjeka niti srčane akcije, ili da se kod embrija od 5 mm ne nalazi srčana akcija. U takvim se slučajevima iznimke ni čuda sigurno ne mogu očekivati.


Čitajući ovo objašnjenje dolazim do zaključka da je ovo navedeno u mom potpisu sasvim sve uredu??

----------


## Argente

> Argente da,samo 3, znas da je kod nas uvijek bilo nema plivaca,zamrzavaj js,odmrzavaj..į dosta ih je ų tom procesų otpalo... 
> Cak smo į u prirodnom ciklusu zamrzavali jednom..


A nisam  znala da je bio tako loš score...jeste vi još morali smrzavati JS i radi  Milijevog zakona? Kakogod...dobro da ste prebjegli, stvarno nema smisla doći do transfera svaki 4.put :\

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Jesam li ja nešto propustila ili se Crvenkapica nije javila nakon uzv?


meni uzv jos nije bio,  slijedeci  tjedan  je   :Smile:   danas  smo  5+6

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Alo! 

Mami - sad odmaraj, uživaj i naoružaj se strpljenjem! Vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Kameleon - za puno kvalitetnih JS!!!

Ja sutra startam s Gonalima u penu i sretna sam zbog toga. I Puregon koji sam zadnji put koristila je bio kao pen - i to mi je easy. I Decapeptyl je već gotov za uporabu - i to je super.
Naravno preduvjet startanja s pikanjem je uredan nalaz krvi ujutro!

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kameleon

mami 2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu!!!!!!!!
nestrpljiva anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nalaz!!! i još malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješno pikanje!!!!!!!!
Argente da, još je bio stari zakon pa smo išli tri po tri js, tako da koma...a i sekundarni su me ubili, 7 sekundarnih sam prošla...prebjeg je bio jedina opcija, a vidjet ćemo kakve će rezultate donijeti, nadam se najboljem.. :Kiss:

----------


## mona22

MAMI 2 sretno i  :fige:  za veliku betu

----------


## ljubilica

*mami 2* nek bude dobitni postupak!!
svima ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nina70

*kameleon* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba (ma samo trebamo jednog dobrog plivača)
*mami 2*  :fige:  za beturinu
*nestrpljiva anka*  sretno s pikanjem !!!

----------


## Brunaa

> meni uzv jos nije bio,  slijedeci  tjedan  je    danas  smo  5+6


~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV i jedno veliko srčeko!




> Naravno preduvjet startanja s pikanjem je uredan nalaz krvi ujutro!


~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre nalaze i još bolji postupak!

*mami2* i *kameleon*  :fige:  , svima ostalima hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

draga brunaaa, jako me veseli tvoj potpis, isprika ako sam promašila čestitare, nije nimkad kasno za čestitke

----------


## Brunaa

*mare41*  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Kameleon nek se sve j.s lipo oplode pa da imate i za seku ili bracu... E...

----------


## njanja1

u utorak punkcija...jeeeee
folikula ima dovoljno,brojcano gledano,samo sto kaskaju u rastu! neznam kako je to u HR ali ovdje inzistiraju na velicino od oko 19-20 mm,takvih imamo cetiri  :Smile: ,ima jos par komada od 15-17 mozda narastu do utorka jos malo! juce smo pikali zadnji dan sto se stimulacije tice i nikad do sada nisam 15 dana stimulirala! debljina endometrijuma je ist super,jos samo da js budu kvalitetne!
ali ipak se neusudim nadat...
nek bude sta mora biti...

----------


## MAMI 2

Njanja narast će i drugi do utorka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
Anka da pikanje krene ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
Kameleon ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

Naravno i svima ostalima koje nešto čekaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## bubekica

od mene kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ledamo

Svima zelim puno srece..nadam se da cemo uskoro citati samo lijepe novosti  :Smile:

----------


## Nera29

> Svima zelim puno srece..nadam se da cemo uskoro citati samo lijepe novosti


Potpisujem  :Wink: 

Cure da vas pitam, ako zna koja sta da pitam doktora nakon svega ovoga da me na kakve pretrage posalje jer kad god sam pitala uvijek je odmahivanje glavom kao nema potrebe, pa makar da mi date savjet da odem sama napravit pretrage ako on ne zeli me slat i dalje. Moze odgovor i na pp , hvala. 
Nisam znala di da ovo pitam a ovo je nekako najposjecenije mjesto pa ako sam fulala brisite  :Wink:

----------


## njanja1

Nera29 ja sam nakon 4-tog neuspjesnog ivf trazila po netu sta bi mogla i zapisala si sve i jednostavno sama otisla,stitna, imunologija,bakterijski brisevi,gustoca krvi,krv sam svaki mjesec kontolirala,ako nadjem stranicu(slucajni sm na to naisla poslat cu ti link) sa svom imunologijom koju je potrebno kontolirat i trazila da mi stave na uputnicu!
jedan nalaz je bio losiji od drugog...pila sam terapiju za stitnu,a kad sam je otisla prekontolirat sama se doktorica cudila koja je budala kod mene radila ivf sa takvom stitnom...imunologija isto nije bila puno bolja! tri mjeseca sam pila razne ljekove,vitamine,zadnji nalaz krvi je bio perfektan,stitna dovedena u red,jedino imunologiju nisam ponovo vadila...
za tri tjedna cu znati jeli nesto pomoglo...

----------


## Sandra1971

Da nekog ne preskocim: Trudnicama čestitam, pikalicama i betocekalicama saljem ~~~~~~~~~ a tužnicama zagrljaj!

----------


## malena0808

Cure pozdrav..ondnedavno sam se i ja prikljucila forumu, sa mnon sve ok, moj dragi oligostheno,  bila san na svoj prvi ivf u KBC Split u 12/2013 koji nije završio sretno jer su folikuli popucali prije punkcije i nije bilo ET_a. Ugl sada san se spremala na novi pokušaj i čekam ja i čekam M al nje nikako, na dan kad san trebala dobit, pokazalo se  malo svijetlo roze sluzi i tu svaka priča staje...prošlo otad 4-5 dana, dragi me nagovorio da napravimo test i ono 2 crtice no kako ja u to ne virujen ( napravit ću ujutro novi)  jer zadnji njegov nalaz je od 31. 10 2013. -9 milijuna i 11% poktenih!!!!! pa me zanima jel moguće da san dobila kakvu cistu na jajnicima pa da od toga može bit lažno pozitivan test...oprostite mi na dugon postu al toliko san zbunjena i uplašena jer jednostavno ne vjerujeeen!!!!

----------


## bubekica

nema lazno pozitivnih testova, a roskasta sluz koju opisujes vjerojatno je posljedica implantacije. izvadi betu sutra!  :Very Happy:

----------


## malena0808

> nema lazno pozitivnih testova, a roskasta sluz koju opisujes vjerojatno je posljedica implantacije. izvadi betu sutra!


Znan i ja da nema lažno pozitivnih...al ovo mi zvuči kao neka bajka...moj mi je mpo doc. rekao da po njegovon spermiogramu mogu samo čudon prirodno zatrudnit...tako da san to otpisala i odma isli na ivf ...al fala ti *bubekice* najpametnije je vadit betu...ona će sve reć!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Nera29, šaljem pp! :Smile:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure' hvala! 
Nalaz krvi mi je navodno bio super, tako da je krenulo pikanje! 3 dana po 3 jedinice Gonala, zatim 3 dana po dvije...

Njanja - zvuči super! Držim fige!!!

----------


## sara10

Ajoj *malena0808* pa to su krasne vijesti, imaš 2 crtice na testu!!! A pisala si na splitskoj temi da ujutro ideš na humanu hvatat dr. B za dogovor za dalje. Pa to je predivno, javi nam sutra betu, jedva čekam da nam javiš. 
Malena da li tvoj muž koristi šta za poboljšanje spermiograma?

----------


## sara10

I* malena0808* lažno pozitivan test ti definitivno ne može bit od ciste!

----------


## malena0808

> Ajoj *malena0808* pa to su krasne vijesti, imaš 2 crtice na testu!!! A pisala si na splitskoj temi da ujutro ideš na humanu hvatat dr. B za dogovor za dalje. Pa to je predivno, javi nam sutra betu, jedva čekam da nam javiš. 
> Malena da li tvoj muž koristi šta za poboljšanje spermiograma?


Sara10 ja san jos zbunjena, ne znan sta bi mislila, sve mi se cini nekako prebajkovito, mislin samo o nekoj cisti il kako je test kriv, zato ujutro pravin novi, m mi je tribala doc sridu il cet , i taman je do pon tribala zavrsit pa san tako mislila i kod dr. B ic al eto stvari nema nikako i eto dns test pokaza 2 crtice. Nas prvi spermio ti je bija ajme samo 5 milijuna i 4 posto pokretnih, 5 ipo miseci pije FertilUp i onda kraj 10 miseca prosle god skocili na 9 milijuna i 11 posto pokretnih, to je zadnje sta znamo al od zadnjeg spermiograma pije i bioastin i fertilup i 
 caj od piskavice.

----------


## sara10

Super malena, ti si trudna , nema šta drugo bit. Nema ti menge, a test je pozitivan, to je to!! Očito tvom mužu pomaže sve to što koristi i djelovalo je na poboljšanje spermiograma, kod moga nažalost, uza sve što koristi, nema većeg pomaka, nešto malo pokretljivost, al ne značajno.
Drago mi je radi tebe...uvijek mi je drao čuti da ima spontanih trudnoća kod parova koji su u postupcima, nema ljepšeg iznenađenja.

----------


## malena0808

> Super malena, ti si trudna , nema šta drugo bit. Nema ti menge, a test je pozitivan, to je to!! Očito tvom mužu pomaže sve to što koristi i djelovalo je na poboljšanje spermiograma, kod moga nažalost, uza sve što koristi, nema većeg pomaka, nešto malo pokretljivost, al ne značajno.
> Drago mi je radi tebe...uvijek mi je drao čuti da ima spontanih trudnoća kod parova koji su u postupcima, nema ljepšeg iznenađenja.


Fala ti sara...meni triba vrimena da shvatin zapravo da je ocito u pitanju trudnoća, valjda kad smo u postupcima...totalno se koncentriramo na to toliko da iskljucis kompletnu mogućnost prirodne trudnoće, (jer mislis san...nemoguce je..zato je vjerojatno moja reakcija ovakva... 
Ja san sve ove dane ludila sta mi stvari ne dolaze jer kao sta mi priju dojdu prije ce sljedeca i postupak u drugi misec. 
Al s obziron na zadnji spermio, pitan se koliko se to uspilo popravit još kad se sitin a mi dr. B. reka da samo čudon mogu prirodno zatrudnit s obziron na spermio, ja sutra pravin novi test cisto da potvrdin. 
Držin ti fige da sta prije kreneš u postupak i da ti promjena doktora i bolnice donese sreću i da to bude tvoj dobitan postupak!!!!!! Od srca ti to želin  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Dosla sam pozeljeti svima srecu u postupcima,velike bete i bebice u rukama :Smile: 

Draga crvenkapice,brunaa od srca cestitam na trudnoci i zelim vam skolsku trudnocu nez stresa i losih stvari..
Ostalim trudnicama kojr sam.nenamkerno izostavila cestitam.od srca!!

----------


## jojo

> Pozdrav cure...već san pisala na odbrojavanju ali želin podijelit ovo i sa vama. Znate da san bila u pripremi za drugi postupak, čekala sam mengu  koja nikako ne dolazi i pao je testić koji je pokazao da *** se prirodno dogodilo malo čudo!! Ne znan još ni sama kako, niti san ovako nešto očekivala, sreća je neopisiva, ali strah još i veći!!


baš čitam tvoj post na odbrojavanju, jesi li jutros radila ponovo test? u svakom slučaju :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

malena pa to je predivno,uf sva sam se naježila!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## malena0808

> baš čitam tvoj post na odbrojavanju, jesi li jutros radila ponovo test? u svakom slučaju


*jojo* fala ti, jesan napravila san test, pozitivan je i jutros, bila san do ginekologice, nije mi tila dat vadit betu, rekla mi je opusti se i narucila za prvi uvz za 7 dana...sve mi izgleda ka neka bajka i san iz kojeg cu se uskoro probudit...nekako nestvarno  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*malena* odi privatno vadit betu u analize ,bar bi ja otišla!

*sara* javi jesi uvatila dr danas i šta kaže!

----------


## malena0808

> malena pa to je predivno,uf sva sam se naježila!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hvala ti * željkice*  baš je pravo čudoooo!!!!!!! Ni sama još ne virujen  :Very Happy:

----------


## malena0808

> *malena* odi privatno vadit betu u analize ,bar bi ja otišla!
> 
> *sara* javi jesi uvatila dr danas i šta kaže!


Najvjerojatnije ću sutra ujutro i otić vadit u analize...da san mirnija  :Smile:  

*sara10* čekamo tvoje novosti  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

ja nebi mogla izdržat do sutra svaka čast,baš si me razveselila!

----------


## Inesz

malena0808
čestitam!

možeš li nam reći kakav je spermiogram bio? koliko milijuna spermija, kakva je pokretljivost?

----------


## malena0808

> malena0808
> čestitam!
> 
> možeš li nam reći kakav je spermiogram bio? koliko milijuna spermija, kakva je pokretljivost?


*Inesz* hvala ti na čestitkama...triba i meni vremena da shvatin da san trudna...ne ide mi u glavu, prvi spermio je bio 5 milijuna i 4% pokretnih, znači 96%nepokretno a morfologija je uvijek bila uredna 28% i na prvon i na zadnjem spermio, od tada je mm pio FertilUp i nakon 5 ipo mjeseci tj. 31.10.2013. imamo 9 milijuna i 11% pokretnih, još uvijek premalo al s obziron na prvi spermio, napredak je bija više nego dobar, to ti je zadnje sta znamo, nakon toga u FertilUP pije i Bioastin i čaj od piskavice, sta se dogodilo ne znan...nisan ovako nesto očekivala ni u najluđim snovima..očito je došlo do velikog poboljšanja od zadnjeg spermiograma  :Smile:  
Stvarno se nikad ne treba prestat nadat, jer upravo vidin da su čuda moguća i to kad se najmanje nadamo!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## hedoniza

> *jojo* fala ti, jesan napravila san test, pozitivan je i jutros, bila san do ginekologice, nije mi tila dat vadit betu, rekla mi je opusti se i narucila za prvi uvz za 7 dana...sve mi izgleda ka neka bajka i san iz kojeg cu se uskoro probudit...nekako nestvarno


Malena čestitam od srca, i neka bude prava školska trudnoća..

----------


## crvenkapica77

malena   cestitam  ,  predivna  vijest   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## jojo

čestitam još jedan put i kao što su ti cure rekle- otiđi do analize i za 2 ure znaš rezultate :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Malena čestitam!

Stvarno se ne treba nikad prestat nadati, nedavno sam čula da je poznanica koja se isto borila za bebu i nije uspjela, posvojili su djete i sad joj je kasnla m i mislila je da je menopauza, jer su joj i mama i seka ušle dosta rano u menopauzu, kad ona trudna 3mj.

----------


## malena0808

*crvenkapice77* hvala i želin i tebi najljepšu trudnoću, i da napokon dobiješ malog anđelčića u svoj zagrljaj ..koliko san vidila na odbrojavanju i ti si nam friška trudnica  :Very Happy: 
*jojo*  i *hedoniza*  hvala vam od srca na lipin čestitkama!!!

Al družimo se stalno.... i navijam da van se svima ostari najveća želja i da uskoro postanete okrugle i debele   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Sara10* ...ima li novosti?

----------


## malena0808

> Malena čestitam!
> 
> Stvarno se ne treba nikad prestat nadati, nedavno sam čula da je poznanica koja se isto borila za bebu i nije uspjela, posvojili su djete i sad joj je kasnla m i mislila je da je menopauza, jer su joj i mama i seka ušle dosta rano u menopauzu, kad ona trudna 3mj.


*MAMI 2* hvala na čestitkama!!!! Samo da bude uredna trudnoća  :Smile:  Stvarno postoje čuda!!!! Drago mi je zbog tvoje poznanice!  :Smile:  
Nadan se da ćeš i ti uskoro dobit svoje malo čudo ( i svaka čast što je trece u pitanju...tako bih i ja volila jednog dana) !!!!

----------


## splicanka30

ajme malena koje lijepe vijesti
NEVJEROJATNO  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Sara,di si?
moram i ja ovaj tjedan,pa da znam kad da odem  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Hvala malena, eto mi oduvijek htjeli barem  troje, doduše mm bi i 5 , i sad je uvjeren da će blizanci i samo o tome priča.
Eto prva curka bez problema, za drugu se borili 4 god, i sad treće i/ili četvrto, nadamo se da će bit sve ok. Ulavnom većima misli da nismo normalni, pogotovo što smo ušli u mpo vode a imamo djecu, al to je naš život i mi smo odlučili.

Btw jesa li ja jedina koja čeka betu sada?

----------


## corinaII

Drage moje ne mogu vas sve pohvatati ali evo svim čekalicama bete želim da ima čekanje prođe što prije i da ih obraduje jedna lipa trounamekasta brojćica  :Smile:  
Isto tako svim pikalicama i čekalicam postupka nek im ovaj postupak bude dobitni....
Trudnicama nek bude školska trudnoća  :Smile: 
Crvenkapice je tebi danas uzv.....sretno draga moja i da nas obraduješ jednim srćekom i neka ti ovo bude jedna mirna i školska trudnoća :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

sara  sretno   :Smile: 
koliki ti je sada  feritin   ?

----------


## željkica

sara draga svu sreću ti želim!

----------


## sretna 1506

> Pozdrav cure...već san pisala na odbrojavanju ali želin podijelit ovo i sa vama. Znate da san bila u pripremi za drugi postupak, čekala sam mengu  koja nikako ne dolazi i pao je testić koji je pokazao da *** se prirodno dogodilo malo čudo!! Ne znan još ni sama kako, niti san ovako nešto očekivala, sreća je neopisiva, ali strah još i veći!!


Prekrasne vijesti,čestitam.

----------


## sara10

> sara draga svu sreću ti želim!


Hvala Željkice.

----------


## sara10

Crvenkapice odgovorila sam ti na temi "feritin i (in)fertilnost"

----------


## željkica

*malena* jesi išla vadit betu?????????

----------


## malena0808

> *malena* jesi išla vadit betu?????????


*željkice*  iden oko podne do Analize izvadit betu, oni kao rade u Splitu do dva, pa se nadan da će nalaz bit popodne  :Smile:  Čin buden znala, javin vam  :Smile: 
*sretna 1506*  *splicanka30*  *sara10* hvala vam...samo van želin da van ova godina bude najsretnija u životu i da ostvarite svoju najveću želju  :Very Happy:

----------


## malena0808

> Hvala malena, eto mi oduvijek htjeli barem  troje, doduše mm bi i 5 , i sad je uvjeren da će blizanci i samo o tome priča.
> Eto prva curka bez problema, za drugu se borili 4 god, i sad treće i/ili četvrto, nadamo se da će bit sve ok. Ulavnom većima misli da nismo normalni, pogotovo što smo ušli u mpo vode a imamo djecu, al to je naš život i mi smo odlučili.
> 
> Btw jesa li ja jedina koja čeka betu sada?


Samo naprijed u tvojin snovima, ljudi danas dosta osuduje cin parovi zele vise od dvoje djece...što je meni ne znan kako bi se izrazila, bitno je živit svoj život bez da okolina utječe na to....želin ti veliku betu!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  Kad je vadiš, koji ti je dan danas?

----------


## malena0808

Cere moja, beta mi je 704.9!!!!!!!! Danas mi je 32 dan ciklusa, po mojoj procjeni 18-19 dana od ovulacije, jel to ok? 
Bila san u do dr.B , taman dok san ga cekala stigla mi beta na email,  reka mi je da ponovin za dva dana i opet dojden kod njega!

----------


## malena0808

Tribalo je pisat cure moje, pardon od prise san krivo napisala!!!!

----------


## bubekica

odlicna beta!  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

*malena0808* ,čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mravak

malena čestitam ! :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

*malena* suuuuuper,čestitam!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Strašna

čestitaaam!

----------


## malena0808

Fala van cure....gledan betu i jos se cudin kako se sve ovo dogada..... samo da se sve nastavi skolski i da bude uredna trudnoca!!!!!!

----------


## mona22

> Cere moja, beta mi je 704.9!!!!!!!! Danas mi je 32 dan ciklusa, po mojoj procjeni 18-19 dana od ovulacije, jel to ok? 
> Bila san u do dr.B , taman dok san ga cekala stigla mi beta na email,  reka mi je da ponovin za dva dana i opet dojden kod njega!


čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*mona* vi ste u pripremi za FET? koliko imate eskima?

----------


## Loly

*Malena* čestitam, predivno!!!!

----------


## njanja1

izvadjeno 7 js  :Smile: ,sutra znam koliko se oplodilo i kad je transfer!

----------


## bubekica

*STUDENI 2013. (11)* 
puckica, Petrova, 1. IVF gemini
analoneta, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF) 
vrtirepka, VV, 1. IVF gemini
dino84, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)
lana01, Vg, 1. IVF
suzzica, Betaplus, 1.IVF 
prava ovčica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
clematis, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
dreamgirl, Betaplus, Ivf u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 7xIVF)
Maybebaby, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
miny, PFC Prag, FET

*PROSINAC 2013. (5)* 
orhideja., VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 
mravak, KBC Ri, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
Brunaa, Mb, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
malena0808, spontana trudnoća

*SIJEČANJ 2014.*  

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
MAMI 2 , Petrova, IVF, trudilica za treću bebu (nakon 1xIVF)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
njanja1, Au, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
kameleon, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
mg1975, VV, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu

ON-GO  1/2014 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
arlena, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF); Dalmašica, VV, 1. IVF; 
dazler, Vg, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xAIH);
kiki30, KBC Ri, FET (nakon 8xIVF, 1xFET, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); 
Marlen, VV, FET (nakon 11xIVF); NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF);
sara10, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET);
slonica tonica, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF);
suzy.s, Ri, IVF (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF); 
Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
Tia, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, trudilica za treću bebu (nakon 6xsekundarni IVF); 
tikki, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 8xIVF, 1xsekndarni IVF, 2xFET);
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

02/2014: Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu; hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET); Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI);  ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); mona22, VV, FET (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI); Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF, 2xFET); tantolina, KBC Ri, FET(nakon 3xIVF, 7xIVF/ICSI); nova21,VV,1.IVF; Ledamo, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)

03/2014: bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); kika222, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); sretna 1506, KBC Split, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI);  bubaba, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF, 1xFET)

05/2014: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
1977, 2hope, aboni76, Abys, Aerin, Afraid, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, Angely4you, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, ARIANM, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, biska, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boogie woogie, brigitta, brundica, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, CherryBG, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, Čičkolo, Črkica, *DJ*, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, Dea2010, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, florjan, Frćka, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, giga, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me, Iva28, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivana979, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , JelTom, jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kika222, kikolina, kinki, Kjara, kkipilek, KLARA31 , kleopatra, kokos, koraljka, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, Lara86, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, lora82, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, lulu79, ljiljan79, ljube, ljubi, magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, makajica , Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, MallaPlava, manchi19, *Mare*, mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marija_sa, marincezg, mario, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA, mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, mayica01, M@tt, medeni.angel, Medicandy, meki, merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73, mima32, mimadz , Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monika2208, monja, mostarka86, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Mury, my_heart, Nana Mo, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, Noemi, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, osijek, Ozana, PapigaCapo, PetraP, piki , PinaColada, pinny, pirica, plavo oko, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica, pongo, Prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, riba76, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, sami_os, sanchica, Sandra1971, sandy0606, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, sanjam, santana, sara38, sara69, saraya, serenity1, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, splicanka30, strijelac, suen, sunasce, sunčeko71, s_iva, Šiškica, špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tantolina, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tina1986, tina2005, TinaB, tina_julija, Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vaki, Vali, valiana, valii, Varnica, vatra86, vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, zoki28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## mona22

> *mona* vi ste u pripremi za FET? koliko imate eskima?


da.. 4 eskimića(2x2)

----------


## sretna 1506

> Cere moja, beta mi je 704.9!!!!!!!! Danas mi je 32 dan ciklusa, po mojoj procjeni 18-19 dana od ovulacije, jel to ok? 
> Bila san u do dr.B , taman dok san ga cekala stigla mi beta na email,  reka mi je da ponovin za dva dana i opet dojden kod njega!


Čestitam još jednom,takav scenarij ja zamišljam već godinama  :Smile:  i baš mi drago da je zapravo i ostvariv.
I ja bila kod dr.B na razgovoru,ništa ne možemo do daljnjeg.

----------


## Stena

*Bubekica*  :Klap:  za listu. 
*malena0808* Beta je mljac!!!! 
*njanja1*  :Dancing Fever: za tulum u labu....

----------


## Brunaa

> izvadjeno 7 js ,sutra znam koliko se oplodilo i kad je transfer!


Držimo fige za tulum tuluma  :Wink: 




> Cere moja, beta mi je 704.9!!!!!!!! Danas mi je 32 dan ciklusa, po mojoj procjeni 18-19 dana od ovulacije, jel to ok? 
> Bila san u do dr.B , taman dok san ga cekala stigla mi beta na email,  reka mi je da ponovin za dva dana i opet dojden kod njega!


Čestitke na beti! Znam taj osjećaj da je teško povjerovati, još će teže biti povjerovati nakon druge bete za koju ne sumnjam da će biti dobra!

*sretna 1506*, *mona22* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svim čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~1, tužnicama  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo mene  sa  uzv,  imamo jedan  plod,  jedno malo srce  kuca <3 
 ali  imamo i problem   a  ja sam  sva  u soku i ne znam  jel  on  velik i opasan   , pomoc  mi treba   tko je imao  slicno  iskustvo
naime,   zbog  stimulacije   imam  cistu   na lijevom jajniku   7cm  veliku  i dr.  me zeli  hospitalizirat  u  bolnicu  ,  sta  to znaci  za moju trudnocu  ???  to je hiperstimulacija  ?

----------


## nina70

Baš je veselo ovdje  :Klap: ! Crvenkapice, nastavi niz sretnih vijesti ~~~~~~~~

----------


## nina70

Eh dok ja sve pročitam i napišem post Crvenkapica se već javila.
Crvenkapice, super za malo  :Heart: 
Nadam se da će te cure s istim iskustvom utješiti.

----------


## malena0808

> Čestitam još jednom,takav scenarij ja zamišljam već godinama  i baš mi drago da je zapravo i ostvariv.
> I ja bila kod dr.B na razgovoru,ništa ne možemo do daljnjeg.


Hvala ti jos jednom, stvarno treba vjerovat u cuda jer se ona i dogadaju....danas meni, sutra vec mozda nekom drugom  :Smile: 
Zao mi je sta ne mozes krenit u postupak, drzin fige da se tsh sto prije regulira i da sto prije krenes po svoju bebicu  :Smile:  
Zahvaljujem se od srca svima na cestitkama  :Smile:  
*Crvenkapice* cestitan na srceku, sigurno ce i dalje sve bit odlicno, za cistu na jajniku ne znan al midlin da svakako ne bi trebali utjecat na bebu

----------


## mona22

:Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## sara10

*Malena* krasna beta, još jednom ti čestitam  :Very Happy:  Malena, šta kaže dr. B. na to da si spontano ostala trudna? Kakva je njegova reakcija?

*Crvenkapice* draga, super za uzv i srce malo, bravo! A za cistu će se javit iskusne cure, a ja mislim da ne bi trebalo biti problema u trudnoći zbog ciste. A jel ti dr. rekao zašto te želi hospitalizirat, znam da je cista, al konkretno zašto hospitalizacija? Bit će sve ok crvenkapice, znam da te strah, drži se i  bit će sve dobro! Pretpostavljam da ti je to rekao tvoj soc. ginekolog, a da nazoveš dr. Poljaka?

----------


## kika222

Draga malena daješ nam svima nadu da su čuda moguća :Heart: 
Ja se i nakon osam godina braka još nadam da možda zatrudnimo prirodno, mada nam baš i neide :Smile: 
Svima želim svu sreću u postupcima, svim trudnicama čestitam od srca!!!
Tužnice grlim, stvarno se nadam da će jednom doći i naše vrijeme :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

bas  tako sara,   uputnicu mi je dala   da  idem u split   na ginekologiju  pa nek  oni odluce   mozda  me vrate  doma   a mozda   i ostave  koji dan,  tako dr veli........a poljak  kaze   da   nema potrebe  ici  u bolnicu   da   ce  to  proci  to je od   stimulacije  i punkcije,  
voljela bi cuti  cure  koje su imale  iskustva   nek  s e jave    :Smile:

----------


## clematis

> bas  tako sara,   uputnicu mi je dala   da  idem u split   na ginekologiju  pa nek  oni odluce   mozda  me vrate  doma   a mozda   i ostave  koji dan,  tako dr veli........a poljak  kaze   da   nema potrebe  ici  u bolnicu   da   ce  to  proci  to je od   stimulacije  i punkcije,  
> voljela bi cuti  cure  koje su imale  iskustva   nek  s e jave


imam i ja cistu i to na oba jajnika. Dr A je rekao da se ne brinem da se ti zna desit, ako me jako boli da idem na hitnu.
na 7+5 uzv je dr spomenula samo na jednom jajniku velicine 5 cm, ali nije nista drugo rekla. Samo da cekamo 12 tj kad idem opet na vv pa da oni vide sta cu sa tim. 
Ali mene vec par dana bas zeza ta cista, boli me za popizdit pa idem sutra privatniku da vidim sta ce ona reci. Bolnice nitko nije spominjao, cak mislim da oni ne misle da je to neki veliki problem.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Malena - predivno!! Čestitke!!

Crvenkapice - i tebi čestitke za srčeko - i nadam se da će cista otići sama od sebe!

Njanja & Mona - vibram za happy end ovog postupka odnosno FETa!

----------


## orhideja.

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  puno ljepih vijesti, čestitke curama
Čekalicama  :fige:  :fige:  i puno strpljenja

----------


## ljubilica

cure, zna li netko da li je preporučljivo letiti avionom u ranoj trudnoći? ili u vrijeme čekanja bete?

----------


## Iva28

Čestitke svima na lijepim vijestima, prije svega!  :Very Happy: 

Možda je prerano za neko odbrojavanje (još ne brojimo sitno), ali eto i mi idemo u 4. mj na prvi ivf/icsi.

Držim fige svima, cure, ma što god čekale!!  :Smile:

----------


## jojo

> Cere moja, beta mi je 704.9!!!!!!!! Danas mi je 32 dan ciklusa, po mojoj procjeni 18-19 dana od ovulacije, jel to ok? 
> Bila san u do dr.B , taman dok san ga cekala stigla mi beta na email,  reka mi je da ponovin za dva dana i opet dojden kod njega!


čestitam - čuda se događaju!!!!

----------


## malena0808

> *Malena* krasna beta, još jednom ti čestitam  Malena, šta kaže dr. B. na to da si spontano ostala trudna? Kakva je njegova reakcija?
> 
> *Crvenkapice* draga, super za uzv i srce malo, bravo! A za cistu će se javit iskusne cure, a ja mislim da ne bi trebalo biti problema u trudnoći zbog ciste. A jel ti dr. rekao zašto te želi hospitalizirat, znam da je cista, al konkretno zašto hospitalizacija? Bit će sve ok crvenkapice, znam da te strah, drži se i  bit će sve dobro! Pretpostavljam da ti je to rekao tvoj soc. ginekolog, a da nazoveš dr. Poljaka?


Draga sara, naprvu su i dr.B i sestra Zdenka ostali iznenadani, zajedno su pricali s menon, a dr.B kaze da me ocito stimulacija i hormoni "protresli" iznutra te da je zapravo stimulacija i pomogla da ostanen trudna u ciklusu poslije bez obzira sta je sa mnon sve ok ugl laicki receno kako san ja svatila da mi je zbog toga bilo potribno "manje spermica" al opet niko ti ne moze sto posto rec zasto i kako. Ugl pitala san ga da vodin trudnocu u njega. 
Negi da vas pitan jel mora tocno proc 48 sati do iduce bete il moze ranije malo, jer mi je doc.B reka da dojden u cet kod njega na uvz sa beton a danas san je vadila u podne ipo, pa ne znan ocu sve stic? 

Jos jedanput hvala punooooo svima na cestikama!!!!!!!!

----------


## dreamgirl

> cure, zna li netko da li je preporučljivo letiti avionom u ranoj trudnoći? ili u vrijeme čekanja bete?


ja sam trebala ici na put avionom i doktorica mi je rekla da mogu  (nisam imala nikakvih problema).

----------


## dazler

Malena čestitam,vračaš nam vjeru u čuda  :Very Happy: 
Njanja i Mona  :fige: 
Crvenkapice ma sigurno će sve biti uredu,mislim da cista ne utječe na plod

----------


## vatra86

Crvenkapice ja sam imala cistu u postupku pa su mi je punktirali na punkciji, da bi se ona opet pojavila kad sam isla na prvi uzv i bila je skoro 6 cm, za 3 tjedna vise je nije bilo. Preporuka od mpo dr je bila da ne dizem tesko i ne radim naglr pokrete da nebi doslo do torzije jajnika,ali nema opasnosti za trudnocu.

Ljubilica mojoj sestri nisu preporucili avion u  ranoj T

Malena cestitam!

----------


## mostarka86

> Malena - predivno!! Čestitke!!
> 
> Crvenkapice - i tebi čestitke za srčeko - i nadam se da će cista otići sama od sebe!
> 
> Njanja & Mona - vibram za happy end ovog postupka odnosno FETa!


x na ovo sve...nisam u mogućnosti sve upratiti zbog zdr.tegoba, ali šaljem svima kolektivne vibrice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

*malena0808*, super beta, obožavam ovakva iznenađenja  :Very Happy: !!!
Posebne čestitke dragoj *crvenkapici* na malenom sčeku  :Very Happy: , a što se tiče cisti, ja sam u zadnjoj trudnoći imala na oba jajnika, i to od 8 cm i 6 cm, dr. rekao samo neka mirujem, i obje ciste su u 12 TT nestale. Zato ne brigaj, nego smao miruj i one će do 12 tt proći, a ja ti od srca želim najdosadniju trudnoću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
I ostalim curama u postupcima puno sreće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Snekica

Crvenkapice, cista sa hiperom nema veze. Ona zna doći, kako su ti i rekli, od punkcije, stimulacije. Odmaraj, ništa teško ne diži i ubrzo će nestati. Cista nije ni nešto čudno u spontanim T. Sretno!

----------


## Frćka

> Malena - predivno!! Čestitke!!
> 
> Crvenkapice - i tebi čestitke za srčeko - i nadam se da će cista otići sama od sebe!
> 
> Njanja & Mona - vibram za happy end ovog postupka odnosno FETa!


Švercam se i potpisujem! :Grin:

----------


## perla5

> cure, zna li netko da li je preporučljivo letiti avionom u ranoj trudnoći? ili u vrijeme čekanja bete?


Moj dr je rekao da ne smeta. Letjela par dana nakon transfera (let od dva sata) i vraćala se avionom (tada je već trudnoća bila potvrđena).

Mislim da će ti svaki dr reći neko drugo mišljenje, a na tebi je da odlučiš.

----------


## hrki

> Malena - predivno!! Čestitke!!
> 
> Crvenkapice - i tebi čestitke za srčeko - i nadam se da će cista otići sama od sebe!
> 
> Njanja & Mona - vibram za happy end ovog postupka odnosno FETa!


potpisujem *X*

----------


## s_iva

Malena i Crvenkapice predivne vijesti  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

Crvenkapice čestitam na srcu!!!!!! :Very Happy: 

svima u postupcima puno sreće!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## saan

Crvenkapice cestitam na srcu!
Ja sam isto ima ciste na oba jajnika jednu od 6 cm i jednu od 8 cm. Ali to se smirilo cim je posteljica preuzela kompltnu ulogu. A ti je negdje od 12 tt. Meni su rekli da mirujem i da nedizem nista tesko. To ti je od stimulacije i sad si trudna i obzirom da posteljica nije jos nije do kraja razvijena jaknici podupiru trudnocu tako su meni to objasnili i tako je i bilo. Danas sam 17 + 3 i sve je super :Smile:

----------


## magi7

Cestitam svim novim trudnicama
Samo da javim da sam juce postala po drugi put mama jos jednog decka dugog 55 cm i teskog 4200g.

----------


## crvenkapica77

Čestitam magi !!!!  :Smile: ))


Hvala cure , a jel se ova cista treba osusit ili puknuti ? Smije li puknuti ? Sta bi se moglo desit u najgorem ?

----------


## mona22

> Cestitam svim novim trudnicama
> Samo da javim da sam juce postala po drugi put mama jos jednog decka dugog 55 cm i teskog 4200g.


Čestitke!!!

----------


## mare41

magi, čestitam, sjećam se i početka prve trudnoće, uživajte!

----------


## Brunaa

> Cestitam svim novim trudnicama
> Samo da javim da sam juce postala po drugi put mama jos jednog decka dugog 55 cm i teskog 4200g.


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitke!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna 1506

> cure, zna li netko da li je preporučljivo letiti avionom u ranoj trudnoći? ili u vrijeme čekanja bete?


Jel to ima nešto novoga šta mi neznamo,a bilo bi nam jaaaaako drago  :Very Happy: ?

----------


## malena0808

> Cestitam svim novim trudnicama
> Samo da javim da sam juce postala po drugi put mama jos jednog decka dugog 55 cm i teskog 4200g.


Cestitke na malim andelcicu!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ledamo

Buduci da nisam pronasla ovu temu, postavit cu pitanje ovdje.Ukoliko je ipak negdje pisano o ovome slobodno me prebacite  :Wink: 
Jel netko od vas ima iskustva sa embryoglue, "ljepilo" za embrije?

----------


## kameleon

crvenkapice  :Very Happy:  za srčeko, miruj kako cure kažu i  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iš iš cista!!!
malena  :Very Happy:  za betu, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mirnu i školsku trudnoću
magi čestitam  :Heart: 
njanja1 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ja sam danas bila na 1. uzv,8dc, 7 folikula, nastavljam s terapijom do petka kad je 2.uzv  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

*embryoglue*?? ja sam ovo tek morala progooglati - ajme majko mila  :Smile: ) ne znam što bih rekla, ja iskreno vrlo, vrlo skeptična, ne mogu baš naći znanstvenog materijala na tu temu. 
Evo jednog članka: 
http://www.ivf1.com/ivf-embryoglue-no-benefit/
*
Crvenkapice*, cure su ti već napisale da je cista u trudnoći "normalna" posebno nakon stimulacije "česta" pojava i da uglavnom ne radi probleme. Znam da je teško Crvenkapice, ali nemoj se please ovako izluđivati crnjacima...... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mirnu i dosadnu trudnoću. 

*ljubilice*,  ja prvi put čujem da se ne smije letjeti u ranoj trudnoći (ne znam zašto je sestra od vatre86 dobila zabranu). Ja sam letjela u ranoj trudnoći, nije bilo nikakvih problema, moj MPO-ovac nije vidio nikakav rizik a takve su i preporuke na svim stranim forumima. Samo letite trudnice  :Smile: ) 

Kad smo trudne - nismo bolesne i nema ama baš nikakvog razloga se ponašati drugačije ili opreznije od drugih trudnoća. MPO trudnoće = spontane trudnoće samo smo ih u prosjeku duže čekale, ne trebamo raditi od sebe invalide. Ovo nam se nažalost prečesto nabija na nos.

----------


## bubekica

ako se ja dobro sjecam, u pragu su znali davati to "ljepilo" pod normalno. i znam da se tu pisalo da to nije nista spektakularno.
i ja planiram letiti u ranoj trudnoci, vec ovo ljeto  :Laughing:

----------


## njanja1

dobro jutro
juce su nam javili da su se 5 js oplodile,supere se razvijaju tako da je ovog puta transver u nedelju,znaci peti dan  :Smile: 
to jos nikad nismo imali,tako da ako sve bude ok ostat ce tri za zaledit,za nedaj boze
ledamo ja sam prosli put imala to ljepilo,ovog puta necu,i spricu (neznam prevest ),odnosno decapepty nakon transvera to sam dobila i ovaj put posto je to standard u mojoj klinici
neznam jos jel se smijem radovat ili ne,mislim dobro izgleda,jos sam malo rezervirana jer nista nije garancija...

----------


## MAMI 2

Njanja super!

----------


## clematis

Njanja super za embrijice, bit ce tu malih pingvincica.
Crvenkapice vezano za cistu, ja sam je imala od pocetka i rasla je. Na zadnjem uzv je bila dosta velika i smetala mi je. 
Znalo me je zatezati i neki dan je tako bolilo da sam se sva usplahirila i mislila cak i na hitnu otic, ali nakon sat dva je prestalo.
 Jucer sam isla na uzv i ni traga cisti, ocito je za vikend puknula. 
Tako da ne brini, otici ce sama od sebe, samo je treba malo cesce kontrolirat. Ne dizi nista tesko, ne trzaj se naglo i sl.  :Grin:

----------


## mima32

Moja frendica moze bez problema letit, al se ne smije dugo busom vozit  :Smile: 

Cestitke novim trudnicama. Posebno lijepa vijest je ova spontana trudnoca kojoj se valjda svi potajno nadamo. ~~~~~~~~~~ svima. Na mob. Ne mogu polovit pojedinacno tko je u kojoj fazi. 

Ja sam isla na UZV na kojem se pokazala cista. Bila sam se narucila kod svog MPO dr. U medjuvremenu dosla preuranjena menga (21.dc). 4 dan sam bila kod dr. I cista nestala pa smo od 5. dana na Klomifenu. U pon. folikulometrija. Iznenada i nenadano u ovom trenutku  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Crvenkapice draga sad se lipo iskljuci od svega negativnog i prestani stalno guglati raznorazne probleme i komplikacije... Lipo uzmi neko lako štivo tipa ljubavne romane i baci se na čitanje... Tako sam ja prva tri miseca... Ili gledaj neke lipe filmove za opuštanje  :Smile:

----------


## malena0808

> dobro jutro
> juce su nam javili da su se 5 js oplodile,supere se razvijaju tako da je ovog puta transver u nedelju,znaci peti dan 
> to jos nikad nismo imali,tako da ako sve bude ok ostat ce tri za zaledit,za nedaj boze
> ledamo ja sam prosli put imala to ljepilo,ovog puta necu,i spricu (neznam prevest ),odnosno decapepty nakon transvera to sam dobila i ovaj put posto je to standard u mojoj klinici
> neznam jos jel se smijem radovat ili ne,mislim dobro izgleda,jos sam malo rezervirana jer nista nije garancija...


odlično za jajne stanice  :Very Happy:  držin fige za tulum u labu da se nastavu odlično razvijat  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## piki

Dobro jutro drage moje! Čestitke prvo ponosnoj majci *magi*  a zatim i novim trudnicama *crvenkapici* i *malenoj*  :Klap: 
*Njanja* nek bude sretno! *mona*  draga moja _brđanka_ za uspješan FET ovaj puta :Very Happy: 
*Bubekice* puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za let u ranoj trudnoći!
Evo do sad sam uspješno _šutjela_ ali me ipak svrbe prsti pa moram objaviti: trudna sam! Nakon ne znam koliko godina čekanja bez djelovanja, zatim više od dvije godine od kad smo počeli skupljati nalaze i hodati oko doktora, pa onda 3 stimulirana, 2 klomifenska prirodnjaka i jednog FETa dogodilo se Božićno čudo i ostala sam spontano trudna! 
UZV je na 5+1 pokazao GV od 14 mm a sad strpljivo dan po dan čekamo drugi UZV (još 2 tj.) i nadamo se najboljem!

----------


## MAMI 2

Piki čestitammmm, ajme divne vjesti, super, super!

Godina je ova stvarno dobro počela neka se samo tako nastavi.

----------


## saraya

*malena 0808, piki* divnoooooo!! čestitam od srca cure, vi ste glazba za moje uši..da.. sve se tome potajno nadamo :Smile: divan početak godine!!
njanja1 sretno na transferu i da se prime :Smile: 
kameleon ~~~~~~~~ za folikule :fige: 
crvenkapice čestitam na :Heart:   :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

*Piki* čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  prekrasna vijest.Sretno dalje,uživaj!

----------


## vatra86

Piki  :Very Happy:  cestitam!!!!

----------


## Kadauna

piki - čestitam od  :Heart:  ovo bi trebalo napisati i na 39+ temi, obavezno!

ali da te pitam - 5+1 trudnoće i GV već 14 mm? ili sam ja to nešto krivo shvatila?

----------


## žužy

Ajme *piki*,kako prekrasno  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ma san snova!,čestitam!  :Klap:

----------


## bubekica

*piki* cestitam!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## malena0808

> Dobro jutro drage moje! Čestitke prvo ponosnoj majci *magi*  a zatim i novim trudnicama *crvenkapici* i *malenoj* 
> *Njanja* nek bude sretno! *mona*  draga moja _brđanka_ za uspješan FET ovaj puta
> *Bubekice* puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za let u ranoj trudnoći!
> Evo do sad sam uspješno _šutjela_ ali me ipak svrbe prsti pa moram objaviti: trudna sam! Nakon ne znam koliko godina čekanja bez djelovanja, zatim više od dvije godine od kad smo počeli skupljati nalaze i hodati oko doktora, pa onda 3 stimulirana, 2 klomifenska prirodnjaka i jednog FETa dogodilo se Božićno čudo i ostala sam spontano trudna! 
> UZV je na 5+1 pokazao GV od 14 mm a sad strpljivo dan po dan čekamo drugi UZV (još 2 tj.) i nadamo se najboljem!


Draga piki cestitan na trudnoci ..  dobro si rekla...pravo Bozicno cudo!!!!!
Zelin ti dosadnu skolsku trudnocu!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

čestitam Piki!
molim te, obavezno se javi na temu 39+, jer posbna je sreća kada 40-godišnjakinje ostvare spontanu trudnoću nakon neuspješnih pokušaja u mpo.

jesi vadila betu? kolika je beta? je li dr vidio i žumančanu vreću na uz? piši.... sve nas zanima  :Smile: 

sretno ~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

Piki, divno  :Very Happy:

----------


## piki

Hvala cure svima!
Evo detalja: na 25 i 26 dc u nekoliko navrata smeđarenje pa dalje ništa, 27 dc pozitivan test, 29 dc beta 175. Moj gin. nije želio ponavljati betu već je rekao ajmo najranije moguće napraviti uzv, to je bilo na 5+1 i tad se vidjela GV samo, bez žumanjčane od 14 mm (to je bio 37 dc, po njegovom računu 5+1). A sad igra živaca jer je sljedeći uzv tek 7.2. (na 8+1).

----------


## clematis

> Dobro jutro drage moje! Čestitke prvo ponosnoj majci *magi*  a zatim i novim trudnicama *crvenkapici* i *malenoj* 
> *Njanja* nek bude sretno! *mona*  draga moja _brđanka_ za uspješan FET ovaj puta
> *Bubekice* puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za let u ranoj trudnoći!
> Evo do sad sam uspješno _šutjela_ ali me ipak svrbe prsti pa moram objaviti: trudna sam! Nakon ne znam koliko godina čekanja bez djelovanja, zatim više od dvije godine od kad smo počeli skupljati nalaze i hodati oko doktora, pa onda 3 stimulirana, 2 klomifenska prirodnjaka i jednog FETa dogodilo se Božićno čudo i ostala sam spontano trudna! 
> UZV je na 5+1 pokazao GV od 14 mm a sad strpljivo dan po dan čekamo drugi UZV (još 2 tj.) i nadamo se najboljem!


Cijelo sam vrijeme mislila na tebe i nadala se da neces jos dugo pohodit bolnice  :Love: 
Cestitam na divnoj prirodnoj trudnoci i drzim palceve da ti sto prije prodje ovih 2 tjedna do sljedeceg uzv.

----------


## snupi

bravo pikic , sretno dalje,magi  :Very Happy:  za prinovu, crvenkapice navijamo za dalje  , cure ako sam koga izostavila sam samo sam procitala zadnju stanicu nemojte se ljutiti! saljemo vam svima trudnicku prasinu, za puno velikih beta  i sto dosadnijih trudnoca!!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Piki* - čestitke!!!!!!! Kako divno! Navijam za urednu i dosadnu trudnoću! Uživaj!!!!!!


*Cure - please help...* U velikoj sam brizi da mi stimulacija ne pali. Dakle uzimam Gonal F (11 do sada) i Decapeptyl od 21 dc. 

I ništa ne osjećam - nikakvo zatezanje, boluckanje,...

A prošli postupak uz Puregon sam imala odmah bolove nalik ovulacijskim i trbuh kao balon.

Ovaj put ništa od navedenog! I to me brine, a na 1. folikulometriju idem tek u subotu. 

*Da li je netko imao dobru reakciju a da nije ni osjetio da je pod stimulacijom???*

----------


## Snekica

*piki* pa čestitami sretno dalje! Biti će da je ovaj Božić stvarno bio darežljiv ili ste se samo počele _opuštati_?! Heheee kako god živio nam plodni Božić! Ima li još koja Božićna inkognituša? Ajmo, na sunce!

----------


## Konfuzija

*Anka*, ništa ne brigaj. U ovom zadnjem postupku sam možda 1-2-put osjetila pikanje u jajnicima, a dobili 8 lijepih JS.
*Piki*, čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Uf - *Konfuzija* - hvala na informaciji...  Malo mi je laknulo. Jedva čekam subotu i UZV.

----------


## orhideja.

*Piki* čestitke  :Very Happy: 
Wow  :Very Happy:  predivno je čuti da ima dosta Božićnih čuda
ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

*piki cestitam!!!!!predivno*  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

Piki, čestitke od srca! (Eto, ja sam samo sanjala noćas da sam prirodno ostala trudna.... bo)

----------


## Vrci

> *Da li je netko imao dobru reakciju a da nije ni osjetio da je pod stimulacijom???*


Eto i ja sam tu. 
Postupci s 9 js, 5 js, i 2 js - meni sve isto - kao da se ništa ne događa. Ne brini  :Love:

----------


## mona22

> Dobro jutro drage moje! Čestitke prvo ponosnoj majci *magi*  a zatim i novim trudnicama *crvenkapici* i *malenoj* 
> *Njanja* nek bude sretno! *mona*  draga moja _brđanka_ za uspješan FET ovaj puta
> *Bubekice* puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za let u ranoj trudnoći!
> Evo do sad sam uspješno _šutjela_ ali me ipak svrbe prsti pa moram objaviti: trudna sam! Nakon ne znam koliko godina čekanja bez djelovanja, zatim više od dvije godine od kad smo počeli skupljati nalaze i hodati oko doktora, pa onda 3 stimulirana, 2 klomifenska prirodnjaka i jednog FETa dogodilo se Božićno čudo i ostala sam spontano trudna! 
> UZV je na 5+1 pokazao GV od 14 mm a sad strpljivo dan po dan čekamo drugi UZV (još 2 tj.) i nadamo se najboljem!


Hvala....ajme draga pa to je super vijest ČESTITAM i sretno dalje...uživaj  :Kiss:

----------


## malena0808

Moja beta 1486.6 !!!!! Ne mogu van opisat moju sricu!!!!

----------


## Loly

*Piki & Malena* čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:

----------


## mona22

:-d  :-d

----------


## ljubilica

*piki* čestitam!!!! woooow same dobre vijesti
*sretna 1506* ma nisam T. Kamo sreće! Spremam se na put ali i u postupak. Izabrala sam da ću ići prije postupka tako da i na poslu zadovoljim uvjete. S obzirom na razlog putovanja, sigurnije mi je prije ići nego kad se u glavi prešaltam u postupak i samo tome se posvetim. Jedno po jedno
Ajmo cure, još sretnih vijesti čekamo

----------


## sretna 1506

Čestitam novim trudnicama,sve se mi tome nadamo i kako je rekla Ljubilica čekamo još dobrih vijesti.

----------


## crvenkapica77

piki  cestitam   ,  volim takve  vijesti    :Smile: ))

malena   super  super   !!

----------


## arlena

> Hvala cure svima!
> Evo detalja: na 25 i 26 dc u nekoliko navrata smeđarenje pa dalje ništa, 27 dc pozitivan test, 29 dc beta 175. Moj gin. nije želio ponavljati betu već je rekao ajmo najranije moguće napraviti uzv, to je bilo na 5+1 i tad se vidjela GV samo, bez žumanjčane od 14 mm (to je bio 37 dc, po njegovom računu 5+1). A sad igra živaca jer je sljedeći uzv tek 7.2. (na 8+1).


Prekrasno piki!!!!! Cestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## tikki

Piki predivno! Čestitam!!!  :Heart: 

Malena odlične vijesti  :Smile: 

Ja se javljam u pikalice. Prva folikulometrija je u ponedjeljak... počelo je počelo.

----------


## Mury

*tikki*, do neba i natrag ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od srca!!!!

----------


## Snekica

*tikki* za tebe posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MAMI 2

Tiki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## s_iva

Tikki, dugo te nije bilo. Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*tikki* vibram na najjace i biljezim se za kavu ak bus na bolovanju koji dan  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

čestitam novim trudnicama  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

pikalicama puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ posebno dragoj *Tikki

*čekalicama još malo strpljenja 

velika pusa svima i jutarnja kavica  :Coffee:

----------


## nina70

*piki*  :Klap:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu, dosadnu trudnoću
*Malena*, čestitke još jednom, bravo za ß
*tikki*~~~~~~~~~~~za dobitni postupak

----------


## lavko

> Dobro jutro drage moje! Čestitke prvo ponosnoj majci *magi*  a zatim i novim trudnicama *crvenkapici* i *malenoj* 
> *Njanja* nek bude sretno! *mona*  draga moja _brđanka_ za uspješan FET ovaj puta
> *Bubekice* puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za let u ranoj trudnoći!
> Evo do sad sam uspješno _šutjela_ ali me ipak svrbe prsti pa moram objaviti: trudna sam! Nakon ne znam koliko godina čekanja bez djelovanja, zatim više od dvije godine od kad smo počeli skupljati nalaze i hodati oko doktora, pa onda 3 stimulirana, 2 klomifenska prirodnjaka i jednog FETa dogodilo se Božićno čudo i ostala sam spontano trudna! 
> UZV je na 5+1 pokazao GV od 14 mm a sad strpljivo dan po dan čekamo drugi UZV (još 2 tj.) i nadamo se najboljem!


Čestitam! Isto sam u ekipi Božićnog čuda - prirodna trudnoća nakon 5 godina neuspjeha i jedne spontane. Na UZV sam bila 5+3 neki dan i isto čekam drugi UZV. Teško je i strepim, živcirala sam se jako ali onda sam popričala s jednom našom dragom forumašicom i sama zaključila - gle, što je napravljeno, napravljeno je. Sad ne mogu utjecati više na ništa. Mogu samo malo pazit al opet ne kao da sam bolesna. I strpljivo čekam.

Želim tebi i ostalim iznenadnim trudnicama sreću i urednih 9  mjeseci! (sad mi se  i plače, mislim da hormoni djeluju)

----------


## Snekica

lavko  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nina70

*lavko*  :Klap:  nek ovaj put bude lijepa i mirna trudnoća ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*lavko*  :Heart:  cestitam!

----------


## željkica

*Malena* super za betu  :Very Happy:  čestitam !!!!!!!!!!!!
pikalicama puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

čestitam svim novim trudnicama i želim vam šta dosadniju trudnoću!

----------


## Brunaa

*piki* i *lavko* čestitke  :Very Happy: 
pikalicama i čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## malena0808

*lavko* čestitan !!!!!! Želin ti najljepšu trudnoću!!! Stvarno *** je dobro počela ova godina  :Very Happy: 
*željkice* draga hvala, hvala i svim ostalima curama na čestitkama  :Very Happy: 
*tikki* nek ovaj postupak bude uspješan!!!! Držim fige!!!   :Smile: 

Ja iman uzv u subotu kod dr.B na KBC Firule, nadan se da će se nešto vidjet, onda bi bila trudna punih 5 tjedana i jedan dan..pa ne znan jel to prerano za uzv?

----------


## lavko

Malena, jel to 5 tjedna i 1 dan od prvog dana posljednje menstruacije?
Mislim da je rano za srčanu aktivnost, ali cure će ti bolje reći.

----------


## Strašna

*Malena*...bravo!
*piki* mila moja....sve znaš.... ~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude OK!
*tikki*...posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ovo bude uspješan postupak!
*lavko* bravo čestitam!!!
svim novopečenim trudnicama kolektivne ~~~~~ da bude po školski!
tužnicama naravno zagrljaji..... :Love: 

Ja sam slijedeći mjesec u punoj stimulaciji....jedva čekam...opet....znate svi taj osjećaj...

----------


## malena0808

> Malena, jel to 5 tjedna i 1 dan od prvog dana posljednje menstruacije?
> Mislim da je rano za srčanu aktivnost, ali cure će ti bolje reći.


lavko je, adnja menga bila 21.12 sutra bi tribao bit uzv, to bi bilo 5 tjedana i jedan dan, znan da je prerano za srcanu aktivnost, nego se nadan makar da ce GV bit vidljiva  :Very Happy:

----------


## lavko

Mislim da hoće al samo da ti kažem da ne paničariš ako nije sve po školskom principu, kod svakog se začeće desi prije/kasnije, ti tjedni i kad bi se što moralo vidjet ne vrijede za sve jednako.Ako doktor kaže da je sve po planu, prihvati tako i ne gruntaj više ništa.

----------


## MAMI 2

Lavko čestitam !

Stvarno je lijep čitati ovakve vijesti!

Mislim da nam je danas Nestrpljiva Anka na 1. uzv, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za puno folikula.

----------


## bubekica

*malena* GV je vidljiva na betu 1000-1500, tako da ce se vidjeti  :Wink:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Tikki* - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Lavko* - čestitke!!!!

*MAMI* - ja sam sutra na 1. UZV i kontroli LH! I jedva čekam - baš sam napeta... A još me počinje i glava boljeti - i morala sam uzeti Panadol. Valjda se ne kosi s Gonalom... Hmm

----------


## Konfuzija

Možda te boli glava od Decapeptyla, bolje malo prošetati na svježem zraku i zamisliti si kako će ti super stanice biti.  :Wink:

----------


## kameleon

lavko, piki  :Very Happy:  cestitam!!!
tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
mami2 kako se ti osjecas, koliko jos do bete??~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
nestrpljiva anka ima sutra uzv, saljem joj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikule!!!
ja sam danas 2uzv,10dc...7 folikula izmedju 17 i 19mm, endo 10,6...cekam da mi jave kada stoperica.... :štrika:

----------


## lberc

čestitam trudnicama! 
curama u postupcima sretno..neka bude puno dobrih i kvalitetnih stanica!
curama na ultrazvucima,sretno!
mi smo danas 17+2..guramo dan po dan

----------


## Mary123

Prvo čestitke svim novopečenim trudnicama i neka vam je sve po školski...
Mami2 ljubim te i šaljem ti puno vibrica...sjetim te se često...
Curama u postupku za najlijepši scenarij...puno folikula,jajnih stanica...bezbolnih punkcija i ogromnih beturina....
Sretno svima

----------


## kameleon

evo, javili mi, danas jos terapija, sutra stoperica, ponedjeljak aspiracija  :Smile:  :scared: 
nadam se samo da ce ih vecina biti zrelih!!!
jos malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!!!

----------


## malena0808

> *malena* GV je vidljiva na betu 1000-1500, tako da ce se vidjeti


*bubekice* super...fala ti na informaciji, jedva čekan sutra! 
*lavko* hvala na savjetu!! U pravu si...nek ide sve pomalo, korak po korak  :Smile:  
*kameleon*  sretno na aspiraciji! Da bude što više zrelih jajnih stanica  :Very Happy: 

svim pikalima želin sreću u postupcima!!!!

----------


## tigrical

kameleon, vibram do neba!
I svima za šta god vam treba!

----------


## Aerin

Evo da se javim  :Smile: 
Znaci moja druga inseminacija na petak 13.i je bila uspjesna i sada sam trudna 7+2 po M al je beba cca 2 dana veca jer je AIH bio na 10dc tako da se meni 2013a godina lijepo i uspjesno zavrsila.. Sad samo treba izgurati do pocetka 9og mj  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

tikki vibram do neba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## Nera29

Puno pusa svima, svima puno vibrica za sve sta vam treba, sretnicama puno cestitki a tuznicama veliki zagrljaji! ♥♥♥♥♥

----------


## Ledamo

> Puno pusa svima, svima puno vibrica za sve sta vam treba, sretnicama puno cestitki a tuznicama veliki zagrljaji! ♥♥♥♥♥


Ovo samo mogu potpisati  :Smile:  sretno vam cure...ja imam u cetvrtak termin u klinici, pa javim kakvi su nasi planovi za dalje  :Wink:

----------


## piki

> Čestitam! Isto sam u ekipi Božićnog čuda - prirodna trudnoća nakon 5 godina neuspjeha i jedne spontane. Na UZV sam bila 5+3 neki dan i isto čekam drugi UZV. Teško je i strepim, živcirala sam se jako ali onda sam popričala s jednom našom dragom forumašicom i sama zaključila - gle, što je napravljeno, napravljeno je. Sad ne mogu utjecati više na ništa. Mogu samo malo pazit al opet ne kao da sam bolesna. I strpljivo čekam.
> 
> Želim tebi i ostalim iznenadnim trudnicama sreću i urednih 9  mjeseci! (sad mi se  i plače, mislim da hormoni djeluju)


Potpis na ovo za živce! Sretno i tebi!




> Evo da se javim 
> Znaci moja druga inseminacija na petak 13.i je bila uspjesna i sada sam trudna 7+2 po M al je beba cca 2 dana veca jer je AIH bio na 10dc tako da se meni 2013a godina lijepo i uspjesno zavrsila.. Sad samo treba izgurati do pocetka 9og mj


Super i sretno dalje!
Ajme, ima nas dosta Božićnih!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Kameleon, bravo!!!!! Zvuči super! Vibram da se nastavi ova pozitiva i za koji dan dojaviš beturinu!!

Aerin - čestitke! Ovih dana samo pozitivne vijesti!!

Konfuzija - bolje mi je od tablete i kofeina! Danas mi je bio stresan dan i nisam imala vremena za crne misli, al sad kad sam se malo smirila, sad sama sebi stvaram pritisak i stres. Ajde pokušat ću primijeniti tvoj savjet i sanjat ću noćas brojne i kvalitetne JS   :Very Happy:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Da podijelim umijeće samopikanja: neki dan sam to obavila ko neka profesionalka za minutu na wc-u autobusnog kolodvora, a danas u autu na parkingu  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*anka* sretno sutra i bravo za samopikanje! blazeni pen...

----------


## piki

> Da podijelim umijeće samopikanja: neki dan sam to obavila ko neka profesionalka za minutu na wc-u autobusnog kolodvora, a danas u autu na parkingu


 :Laughing:  tko nije probao ne vjeruje da je moguće

----------


## anddu

Ooo da, muckali su se i pikali menopuri i u wc-u aerodroma, u autu pred granicom s BiH, na autocesti...

----------


## bubekica

> Ooo da, muckali su se i pikali menopuri i u wc-u aerodroma, u autu pred granicom s BiH, na autocesti...


E to je vec za malo iskusnije  :Smile: 
Meni je muckanje koma, piknem ko od sale.

----------


## MAMI 2

Anka onda za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

Kameleon super, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje i ogromnu betu.
Ja sam danas nekako, neznam ni kako, 6dnt, dakle u subotu beta ali planiram ranije testić a možda i betu u petak. Danas mi izbila hrpa prišteva kao pred m, sise ispuhane, mislim ni nisu bile nekaj velike ali grudnjak je bio fino popunjen. Do danas sam bila skroz pozitiva, danas me malo poljulalo.

Aerin čestitam !

A svoje sam pikanje obavljala više u wc na poslu nego doma, i mućkanje i sa penom.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Mami - hvala! Glavu gore i misli pozitivno! Nista nije gotovo dok nije gotovo! 

Priznajem - koristim pen i gotovu jednokratnu Decapeptyl injekciju i zato mi je easy- ali prosli put sam mučkala Cetrotide,  nauči se i to, samo što je nezgodno - di bi na javnom WCu odložila sav potreban alat?!  :Wink:  

U Zagrebu je uistinu kolaps javnog prometa - tako da sam morala koristiti usluge taksista, koji me je prevario. :'( I baš se pitam kako ću ujutro doći do Petrove?  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikki

Pa pen je zakon! Danas sam se pikala na autocesti (nisam ja vozila). Ali bilo je pikanja na autocesti i sa muckanjem gonala. Sa penom je puno elegantnije  :Smile:

----------


## mg1975

> Ja sam slijedeći mjesec u punoj stimulaciji....jedva čekam...opet....znate svi taj osjećaj...


Strašna...nadam se da će tvoj slijedeći postupak biti konačno dobitan, šaljem jedan   :Love: 
Valjda se opet vidimo na brdu

----------


## Aerin

Hvala cure  :Kiss:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Alo! Samo da javim da se moj loš osjećaj obistinio: ima 6 folikula ali su svi premali - zaključak doka da je slaba reakcija. Uz to je i endometrij s 4.5 mm pretanak. Sad se vraćam na 3 Gonala, a u ponedjeljak vadim Estradiol & opet UZV, pa bumo vidjeli dalje.

Je li imao tko sličnog iskustva da se rast

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Pobjegao mi post: ima li tko iskustva da je rast folikula bio usporen na početku?

----------


## ljube

anka, pretpostavljam da si imala standardiziranu shemu iz Petrove, ono 3, 3, 3 pa 2, 2, 2, kod takve stimulacije zna se dogoditi zastoj u rastu folikula, vraćanjem na višu dozu situacija se uglavno popravi

----------


## crvenkapica77

anka kod mene   cesto  u postupcima   na pocetku   sporo rastu   a  kasnije se   zafuraju  i bude sve  ok

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Ljube, upravo tako: 333, pa 222 i sad se vraćam na 3!!!!

Cure, hvala! Umirile ste me puno, puno!!!!! 

A za endometrij se moram pobrinuti - ciklom i ananasom. Valjda se bude zdebljao!

----------


## Aerin

Za ciklu znam da se pije za zadebljanje endica ali ananas je najbolje jesti nakon ovulacije tj. nakom transfera kod IVFa/FETa i to je najbolje tako da pojedes cijelu krisku s tim da je sredina najbitnija.. Nadjem link pa stavim  :Smile: 

Edit: http://conceivewithpineapple.blogspot.com/2011/01/pineapple-as-aid-to-implantation.html?m=1

----------


## Aerin

Za ciklu znam da se pije za zadebljanje endica ali ananas je najbolje jesti nakon ovulacije tj. nakom transfera kod IVFa/FETa i to je najbolje tako da pojedes cijelu krisku s tim da je sredina najbitnija.. Nadjem link pa stavim  :Smile: 

Edit: 

http://conceivewithpineapple.blogspo...ation.html?m=1

----------


## MAMI 2

I ja sam u prvom postupku slabije reagirala pa mi je pojačao dozu i onda je krenulo, zato mi je sada dao odmah jaču dozu.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da krenu rasti!

----------


## njanja1

jos malo pa krecem...u 10 je transfer  :Smile:  sad sam vec nervozna!
jel neka od vas koritila aspirin u stimulaciji?kad se to prestane piti?

----------


## clematis

> jos malo pa krecem...u 10 je transfer  sad sam vec nervozna!
> jel neka od vas koritila aspirin u stimulaciji?kad se to prestane piti?


u stimulaciji nisam, vec poslije transfera do cini mi se nekog 5-6 tt, tj kad je na uzv potvrdio trudnocu onda mi je ukinuo aspirin.

----------


## ljube

njanja1, aspirin nastavi piti i dalje do bete, ako bude pozitivna (a nadamo se da bude) nastavit ćeš i dalje u dogovoru s liječnikom, mislim da je kod tebe bilo pozitivno nešto od aCL, da li IgG ili IgM ne sjećam se, ali to je svakako indikacija za nastavak aspirina, sretno!

----------


## MAMI 2

Njanja sretno!

----------


## njanja1

jedva...ali jedva! Uvijek mi je maternica bila malo okrenuta ali sada se extrmno okrenula,nije mogo naci ulaz sondom,i kako ovo nije prvi transfer tamo gdje su do sada ulazili sve je puno malih oziljaka,od bockanja
tako da je htjeo odustat i poslat me na operaciju pa za dva mjeseca pokusat opet,ja vec gotova suze same krenule,reko moze li me ista zaobic  :Sad: ,uglavnom je cerviks zasjekao malo i kako sam se ja trgla tako je sonda prosla  :Wink:  vracena je jedna blastozyste i neznam u kojem je ova druga stadijumu,ustvari reko je da je druga za njenu starost normalna...5.2 vadimo betu
sad dolaze najgori dani

----------


## vatra86

Njanja..bas mi je zao da je islo tezim putem, ali bitno da je mrvica kod tebe!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu

----------


## Brunaa

> jos malo pa krecem...u 10 je transfer  sad sam vec nervozna!
> jel neka od vas koritila aspirin u stimulaciji? kad se to prestane piti?


Ja sam koristila aspirin prije postupka i nisam ga nikako prekidala za vrijeme postupka ni posle, sad sam u 9tt. Nisam ga prekidala uzimati ni kad sam išla u stimulirani postupak ni u FET.
Sretno!

----------


## kameleon

mami2, njanja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturine!!!
anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikule, nek ih drmne pojačanje..
ja sutra ujutro aspiracija  :Grin: 
još malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Aerin

Ja isto koristim andol ali samo pola, tek toliko.. Ne znam, bojim se prestati koristiti ga i razmisljam da ga koristim do 36og tj.

Najviše me uplašila farmaceutkinja kad me pitala dal ga pijem po preporuci doktora. Zašto? Što mi loše može biti?

----------


## anddu

Pa Aerin ipak se ti konzultiraj s doktorom oko aspirina/andola, pogotovo to tvoje da ga misliš piti do 36-og tjedna.

----------


## Tia

Budući da je outanje bilo na kavici.
Molim da me se makne s liste on-go
brojimo 14 tjedana već

----------


## bubekica

Tia cestitaaaaam! Obozavam ovakve vijesti!

----------


## Aerin

> Pa Aerin ipak se ti konzultiraj s doktorom oko aspirina/andola, pogotovo to tvoje da ga misliš piti do 36-og tjedna.



Ma prestala bi ja i ranije samo me zanima kad se prestaje? Sada sam 8tt

Meni ga nitko nije preporucio, uzela sam ga na svoju ruku zbog prokrvljenosti maternice bla, bla i + sto snizuje antitijela stitnjace, a ja imam hashimoto.

----------


## ljube

> Ma prestala bi ja i ranije samo me zanima kad se prestaje? Sada sam 8tt


Obično se ukida najkasnije s 32 tjedna, osim kod nekih stanja i dijagnoza (npr. antifosfolipidni sindrom) daje se i duze, sve do pred porod, svakako vidi sa svojim dr. za daljnje uzimanje.

----------


## MAMI 2

Aerin ja baš pitala dr za andol jer sam čula da je kao dobro za prokrvljenost ali je rekao da on smatra da ne treba pa nisam uzimala a ovo za antitjela nisam čula da smanjuje, baš sam bila kod endokrinologa kad sam krenula u postupak i isto imam hashimoto i nije ništa tako mi rekla.

Kameleon ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra.

Tia čestitam !

Jedno pitanje, trebala bi u subotu vadit betu, dakle ne mogu ništa do ponedjeljka osim privatno. Mislila sam u petak otić privatno pošto radim ujutro i ne mogu na vađenje krvi pa bi u ponedjeljak ponovila u Petrovoj, naravno ako bi bila pozitivna, e sad ono što me zanima imaju li oni svi iste parametre, da mi se ne dogodi da su drugačiji pa da recimo ne bude pravilno duplanje i sl.
Jesam ga zakomplicirala, nadam se da ćete skužit kaj sam mislila  :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

MAMI ma ne znaju ti ovi nasi endokrinolozi apsolutno nista kao niti da 200mcg selena snizuje antitijela, zeleni sokovi itd. 
Ja sam presla na prirodne hormone i moja endicka je to prihvatila, sad je bila jako zadovoljna s nalazima i cak je preporucila jednoj curi isto  :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

Aerin moja preporuka je isto kao od cura, ipak se ti konzultiraj s dr u vezi andola

Tia cestitam!!!

Kameleon ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jajceka i naaaaaaj ludju tulum

Mami2 ne znam odgovor ali drzim  :fige:  za lijepu poz betu

----------


## anddu

Mami2 uglavnom je uvijek bolje vaditi betu u istom laboratoriju, upravo zbog razloga koje si navela.

----------


## tigrical

Tia i ovdje čestitam! Juhuuu!

----------


## malena0808

Ja san bila na uvz kod dr. B u subotu, vidi se pravilna GV veličine taman za 5tj koliko san i trudna...nije mi napisa koliko mm, samo GV veličine 5tj. reka mi je da se nadzire embrionalni odjek i žumanjčana vrećica al ka da se još dobro ne vidi, žuto tijelo s desnog jajnika 1,9 cm...to je valjda ok, i pripisa mi da pijem ultrogestan radi potpore žutom tijelu, i iman opet uvz za 10 dana kad bi se sve trebalo vidjet...jedva čekan  :Very Happy: 

*Tia* čestitan na trudnoći!!!!!!  :Very Happy: 
*Mami2*  i *njanja* za velikuuu betu!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
*kameleon* sretno na punkciji!!!! Javi kako je prošlo  :Smile: 
pikalicama sretno...da imate što više jajnih stanica, i da postupak bude uspješan!!!!!!

----------


## dazler

Cure imam pitanje,zašto u nekim bolnicama daju andol,a u nekima aspiri?da li je učinak isti?
Da li netko zna zašto u Vinogradskoj više ne daju utrogestan poslije transfera?

----------


## Snekica

> Cure imam pitanje,zašto u nekim bolnicama daju andol,a u nekima aspiri?da li je učinak isti?
> Da li netko zna zašto u Vinogradskoj više ne daju utrogestan poslije transfera?


Andol i aspirin djeluju isto, ako se ne varam, a oboje se daje zbog bolje cirkulacije/prokrvljenosti maternice.
U VG ne daju utriće? Od kad? Je li to svima ili?

----------


## saraya

andol i aspirin su po sastavu isti lijekovi ako se ne varam, sadrže acetilsalicilnu kiselinu, u Vg propisuju duphastone, bar su meni, što je isto kao i utrići, progesteron..samo se uzima oralno.

----------


## sanjam

> andol i aspirin su po sastavu isti lijekovi ako se ne varam, sadrže acetilsalicilnu kiselinu, u Vg propisuju duphastone, bar su meni, što je isto kao i utrići, progesteron..samo se uzima oralno.


Ovo za VG potpisujem, tako je bilo i kod mene kod zadnjeg transfera.

----------


## bubekica

andol i aspirin djeluju jednako.

duphaston i utrogestan nisu isto, duphaston sadrzi prekursor progesterona, dok je utrogestan po sastavu progesteron. mislim da je utrogestan jaci po djelovanju.

mozda u vg rade istrazivanje, kako su u petrovoj neko vrijeme svima davali crinone - zbog istrazivanja.

----------


## Konfuzija

> andol i aspirin su po sastavu isti lijekovi ako se ne varam, sadrže acetilsalicilnu kiselinu, u Vg propisuju duphastone, bar su meni, što je isto kao i utrići, progesteron..samo se uzima oralno.


Ali uz duphaston i crinone, zar ne? Barem bi trebalo..

----------


## anddu

> Ali uz duphaston i crinone, zar ne? Barem bi trebalo..


Ne davaju uvijek i crinone, ja sam, doduše davnih dana, jednom dobila samo duphaston

----------


## Lotta81

U Vg nekima daju samo duphaston. U zadnjem postupku prvi put da nisam dobila duphaston i crinone gel. Dali su mi samo duphaston i postupak je završio trudnoćom. ( Inače uvijek bi dobila hrpu toga i duphaston i crinone gel i decortin i andol i folacin). Primjetila sam da što će žene dobiti zavisi od dr koji je taj dan. Neke dobe čitav popis koji sam ja navela, a neke duphaston, andol i folacin.

----------


## Konfuzija

Duphastone ne može zamijeniti utrogestan ili crinone. Oni su čisti progesteron i puno jači, a i vaginalna aplikacija je učinkovitija od uzimanja na usta. Ja osobno nisam liječnik, ali mi je moj ginekolog prije nekoliko tjedana kada sam još imala probleme s hematomima koji su se malo-malo otvarali rekao da ako već pijem bolje mi je popiti utrogestan, a ne duphaston jer bi njih trebala nekih 8 komada dnevno, čini mi se. 
U svakom slučaju, ja bih duphastonu dodala ili utrogestan ili crinone.

----------


## anddu

Slažem se s tobom Konfuzija, ja sam u zadnjem postupku, dobitno, imala oboje u terapiji

----------


## dazler

Hvala cure

----------


## nina70

Tia, čestitke  :Klap: 

Kameleon ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

malena0808  :Klap:

----------


## kameleon

Hvala vam cure na vibricama, pomoglo je! 7js vani..sutra zovem da vidim kako je prošla oplodnja i kada će biti transfer...
Dobila utrogestane..
Svima malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sta god treba!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*kameleon* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum! nek decki budu vrijedni  :Wink:

----------


## mima32

Danas prva fm. Veceras stoperica. U srijedu punkcija. 
Cijeli postupak pomalo na neplaniran nacin i nabrzaka.  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Danas prva fm. Veceras stoperica. U srijedu punkcija. 
> Cijeli postupak pomalo na neplaniran nacin i nabrzaka.


gdje si u postupku? to je s klomifenima? kakvo je stanje na FM?  :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

Utrogestan je cisti progesteron i sadrzi 100mg progesterona dok je duphastone sinteticki i sadrzi 10mg.

Najbolje od svega je sto utrice dobivas bez nadoplate, a duphice placas.

Meni je dr prepisivao duph jos prije inseminacije al mi nije nikako odgovarao i imala sam grozne nuspojave od njega pa sam ga zamolila da mi prepise utrogestan il nesto drugo sto ide vaginalno.

U Rijeci ne prepisuju utrice nakon AIH al mi je dao i sva sreca da je jer su duph pre slabi za mene  :Wink:

----------


## Aerin

Svim curama sretno  :Smile:  drzim fige

----------


## mima32

Klomifeni, 2x2 (5-9dc), SD. 
Dva folikula. 17mm i 20mm. Za ovaj drugi nije sigurno da li je folikul ili cistica. Samo da ovaj put sve prodje bez komplikacija

----------


## vatra86

> andol i aspirin djeluju jednako.
> 
> duphaston i utrogestan nisu isto, duphaston sadrzi prekursor progesterona, dok je utrogestan po sastavu progesteron. mislim da je utrogestan jaci po djelovanju.
> 
> mozda u vg rade istrazivanje, kako su u petrovoj neko vrijeme svima davali crinone - zbog istrazivanja.


Ma krasno.. Kako volim ta njihova istrazivanja...
Potpisujem bubi i za andol i za utogestane

----------


## mg1975

Bili jutros na brdu (krenula gužva), doc. zadovoljan, estrofem+utrogestan, transfer u subotu... :Very Happy: moći ću lješkariti za vikend

----------


## mona22

> Bili jutros na brdu (krenula gužva), doc. zadovoljan, estrofem+utrogestan, transfer u subotu...moći ću lješkariti za vikend


potpisujem  :fige:  za obadvije
svima ostalim puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strašna

> Bili jutros na brdu (krenula gužva), doc. zadovoljan, estrofem+utrogestan, transfer u subotu...moći ću lješkariti za vikend


Sretno mg1975  :Smile:  Nek ovaj put bude to-TO! ~~~~~
Da...gužve su krenule....ja sam neki dan bila i bila je puuuna čekaona...
treba se naoružat strpljenjem...kao i u većini slučajeva gore  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

neka je guzve  :Smile: 
sretno svima!

----------


## ljubilica

Danas i u Petrovoj nenormalna gužva  :drama: 
Uglavnom, u iduću stimulaciju idemo sa bromergonom 1/2 tbl., decapeptylom od 1.dc, gonalom od 2.dc. Estrofem će biti po potrebi.
Razgovarale smo i o UZV dojki, naravno da bi se trebali kontrolirati, posebno ja koja sam u rizičnoj skupini. Ali to svi znamo.

----------


## crvenkapica77

Cure jel znate nešto o povišenim jetrenim enzimima u trudnoci
Meni je povišen ALT 51 a granica je 35
I GGT je povišen 56 a granica  je 35 
Sta to znaci? Imao tko tako?

----------


## mima32

Ne znam što bi to moglo značiti. Ti si na početku trudnoće. Koliko sam čitala to i nije tako rijetka pojava u kasnijoj trudnoći. Zasad mi se ne čine previše visoke. Redovite kontrole i držim  :fige:  da se spuste (usporedbe radi meni su prije dva mjeseca bile do 850, nisam trudnica, imala sam napadaj žuči, tako da ne bi rekla da je ovo zabrinjavajuće). Ali svakako redovita kontrola

----------


## MAMI 2

Kameleon ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!

Gdje nam je Anka?

----------


## kameleon

mami2 thnx!!! nadam se da će biti sve ok, sutra detalji...
tebi i njanji ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete!!!
anki da folikuli narastu i podeblja se endo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima ostalima malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna 1506

> Cure jel znate nešto o povišenim jetrenim enzimima u trudnoci
> Meni je povišen ALT 51 a granica je 35
> I GGT je povišen 56 a granica  je 35 
> Sta to znaci? Imao tko tako?


To ti je od stimulacije,femare,meni nakon zadnje sve bilo ajme povišeno,ponovila nakon 3 mjeseca i ok.Ako si uzimala antibiotike i od toga je.

----------


## tikki

Mi smo bili na FM. Za sada je stanje ok. Vjerojatno je u petak punkcija.

----------


## njanja1

ja neznam tko je izmislio ovo cekanje bete...ali zivci drmaju pa drmaju  :Wink: ! jedino je pozitivno sto moj dragi vec u pola 7 moze i rucat ako zeli jer ja u 4 ustajem ova dva dana,totalno naspavana!!!
juce sam pola dana provela po trgovinama,ujutro sam kao neku temperaturu dobila,uz nju i napad panike! ali evo imam i jutros malo mi zima malo mi vruce!!
ko prezivi pricat ce...

----------


## MAMI 2

Meni se sinoć pojavio spoting  :Crying or Very sad: , predveče onak neka čudna bol, ne kao obično kad kreće i sinoć krenulo, tako da ni ovaj puta ništa.

----------


## saraya

mami2  :Love: 
njanja1 ahahaha živka znači, joj razumijem te :Smile: 
kameleon da se sve oplode  :fige:

----------


## dazler

Mami drži se!!!
Svim curama puno sreće
Ja jučer počela sa pikanjem

----------


## nina70

> Cure jel znate nešto o povišenim jetrenim enzimima u trudnoci
> Meni je povišen ALT 51 a granica je 35
> I GGT je povišen 56 a granica  je 35 
> Sta to znaci? Imao tko tako?


Mislim da bi vrijednosti trebale biti po nekoliko puta veće da bi bilo zabrinjavajuće. Što ti je s bilirubinom? Malo baci oko na ovaj link:    http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/Bole...-trudnoca.aspx

----------


## bubekica

Zar nije bila neka caka da utrogestani utjecu na jetrene probe? Od negdje mi zvoni...

Nestrpljiva anka, gdje si????

Mami2, svakako nastavi s terapijom do bete, obzirom na spotting mozes ju izvaditi vec 14i dan od punkcije.


Dazler sretno!!!!

----------


## mima32

Tako je. Mene su pitali dal sam nedavno koristila kakve lijekove i bas su pitali za stimulaciju al s obzirom da je bilo duze od 6mj. pauze iskljucili su to rijecima: sumnjam da bi tako dugorocno djelovali na jetru. I paracetamol takodjer utjece na jetrene enzime

----------


## kameleon

4 (od 7)zrelih js, 4 spermija u 1 tkivu,četvrtak transfer..
 :fige:  da embriji napreduju!!!!!!
cure svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
njanja  :fige:  da si trudna pa da te šinjaju hormoni!!!!!!!!!!!!
mami 2 grlim draga, drži se!

----------


## nina70

kameleon, već vidim da će bit nešto  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

Kameleon koliko od tih 4 se oplodilo, jesu ti rekli?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nina70

ja shvatila 4

----------


## Strašna

i ja sam shvatila 4 od 7 jajnih stanica....
kako god...
~~~~~~ da dobro napreduju i da transfer super prodje  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

i ja shvatila 4, valjda bi me prije zvali na transfer da ih se manje oplodilo, ovako je ipak veća šansa da me do četvrtka čekaju barem 2?!? nisam pitala detalje, malo me stresla kad je rekla da je samo 4 spermija našla..kaže da je znala, da bi odmah dva tkiva odledila!?!

----------


## MAMI 2

Kameleon do neba i nazad i još nekoliko puta da bude uspješno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

Nastavljam s terapijom, još se malo nadam.

----------


## bubekica

*mami* koji je danas dan od punkcije?
*kameleon*  :fige:  za cetvrtak!

----------


## crvenkapica77

ne znam sta  da mislim,  citala sam taj tekst   i nije me bas   nesto smirio   tu se  pise  o  drugom i trecem  tromj.   a ja  u 7tj   
prije  stimulacije  su mi    jetreni  enzimi bili ok   a  sad   su   poviseni  , i to  za   cca.  16  dana  sam ponavljala  kks  i  GGT  je narastao  za  10  vise  sto mi je cudno  sto raste    :/  ( znaci bio je  46  a  sad  56  )  
guglajuci o tome   ne  nadjem  nista  dobro  ...
posto imam cistu   jel moze biti   od  toga   ?
ili od  zeljeza  koje  uzimam  ?  
ma meni treba jedan  psihijatar  koji ce   biti  uz mene  cijelu trudnocu   ,  toliko sam   izludjena   da   ne znam  ni sta  smijem  sada  jesti   ako mi je jetra  masna ....dijagnoza   teska  Anksioznost   :Undecided: 

bilirubin mi je ok,  i nisam  uzimala  antbt

----------


## KLARA31

malena0808 prekrasno!!! čestitam
ja sam se odlučila za ivf u Zg,čekam stvari pa da krenem na uzv

----------


## crvenkapica77

kameleon  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno
mami   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno   za  betu  ( nista  to  jos ne mora  znacit  , kod mene je bilo   3x   tako  )  
tikki  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno  
njanja  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu   

svima   veliko   sretno   :Smile: )

----------


## KLARA31

crvenkapice čestitam  :Smile: 
što ne pitaš u cito da ti pojasno to sa jetrenim enzimima?

----------


## nina70

Crvenkapice, onaj link sam ti stavila da te umiri jer tebi je jedva malo povišen ALT  :Smile: 
Inače kod bolesti jetre se primjenjuje žučna dijeta, sve kuhano i uglavnom piletina. Ne se živcirat, samo može naškodit. Pratit ćeš to pa češ znat više.

----------


## bubekica

*klara 31* u koju ces kliniku?

ajme, *tikki* sam zaboravila
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*kameleon* onda su to super decki, ako su njih 4 oplodili 4 js! bravo malci!

----------


## KLARA31

u VV, u dr.Alebića

----------


## mima32

Crvenkapice, prehrana ko jetre se bazira uglavnom na UH. Ne puno masno, alkohol i gazirana pica nikako, ne puno svjezeg, vecinom kuhano. Mogu ti ako hices kad dodjem doma pogledat detaljnije na papir. Zucna dijeta ali za jetru se sve svodi na tu dijetu

----------


## MAMI 2

Bubekice 13 dan.
Mislila sam pišnut test danas, al nisam sigurna.

----------


## mima32

Sutra mi je punkcija. Ako daj Boze bude JS i ako se oplodi, kad bi mi bii ET. Petak je 2dan, vikendom ne rade a s obzirom da ih nemam puno dal bi cekali pon. tj. 5dan? Nekako sumnjam... Najuzgledniji mi je petak, al nemam u tome previse iskustva. Znam da je vecinom 3. il 5. dan

----------


## bubekica

> Sutra mi je punkcija. Ako daj Boze bude JS i ako se oplodi, kad bi mi bii ET. Petak je 2dan, vikendom ne rade a s obzirom da ih nemam puno dal bi cekali pon. tj. 5dan? Nekako sumnjam... Najuzgledniji mi je petak, al nemam u tome previse iskustva. Znam da je vecinom 3. il 5. dan


SD ne radi ni subotom?
ja kad sam dobila 1 embrij, transfer je bio 2-i dan. znat ces vise kad se vidi broj js, i dan poslije kad se vidi stopa oplodnje.

*mami* znas da ja glasam za rane testove. gravignost je favorit  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

*Bubekice* znala sam ja da ćeš me "podržat", haha.

----------


## mima32

Pa koliko mi se cini ne rade vikendom. Znam da moram cekat da vidim situaciju al eto pitam unaprijed  :Smile:  i nadam se da ce ipak sve proc ocekivano odnosno s pozitivnim ishodom (da ce bit JS i da ce se oplodit) pa vec planiram ET (zbog posla jer necu na bolovanje)

----------


## vatra86

Kameleon na sve nek budu odlicne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Crvenkapice to je vjerojatno od lijekova, mislim da nije za zabrinutost, ako se bas ne mozes smiriti, zovni ginekologa nekog

Mami2 ajde pisni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Cure u postpcima i betocekalicama ~~~~~`~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83891-Z...a)-Avenue-mall

ajmo zagrepcanke!

naravno i ostali su dobrodosli!

----------


## mostarka86

> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83891-Z...a)-Avenue-mall
> 
> ajmo zagrepcanke!
> 
> naravno i ostali su dobrodosli!


zavidim vam na druženju  :Smile:  lijepo se provedite...

*kapice,* neko već napisao, ali da odeš do Cita i njih pitati šta misle o nalazu?
*mami2, njanja*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivne testiće i velike bete... :Smile: 
*kameleon i mima32* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan transfer  :Smile: 
*klara31*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za novi postupak...
*tikki*, za što bezbolniju punkciju i što kvalitetnije js :Smile: 

svima ostalima, sreće gomilu za bilo šta da trebaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Kameleon* - drži se, draga!! Dovoljna je jedna JS - a vi imate 4!!!! To ti je super! Imaj pouzdanja! Želim ti sve najbolje, a to podrazumijeva ogromnu beturinu za koji dan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Javi se!!!

Ja sutra opet idem u Petrovu! Sorry što se nisam javila - jednostavno sam bila preopterećena i u ogromnoj gužvi- dakle nakon slabe reakcije u subotu, do ponedjeljka su se trgli folikuli - bilo ih je 7-8, kao sporiji je rast ali nema brige. Najveći je bio 14mm. Samo što je endometrij mi bio jako, jako tanak - a Estradiol 982 - kako to? Estradiol ok, a endometrij super tanak?

Uglavnom sutra ću bit pametnija, pa se javim!

*Mami* - za plusić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MAMI 2

Clearblue kaže -.
I onda se pomirim s tim, i ok, mislim nije ok, al šta je tu je , glavom kroz zid ne mogu, i dđe mm i kaže ja tom testu niš ne vjerujujem.
Ići ću prekosutra izvadit betu da sam 100% sigurna.

----------


## tigrical

Kameleon vibram do neba!!!

----------


## ljubilica

> Kameleon vibram do neba!!!


*x*
*Mami*  :fige:  da te beta iznenadi

----------


## Nera29

Puno pusa svima, svima puno vibrica za sve sta vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Argente

MAMI 2, tikki, njanja1, anka, mima32 ~~~~~~~~
i posebne za moju kameleonku, da boravak u tuđini urodi plodom ili s više plodova  :Wink: 

i za one koji su propustili: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83875-Innu-je-rodila

----------


## nova21

počela sam piti duphastone u nedjelju, nadam se da će nakon ovoga uslijediti dobitni postupak

----------


## mima32

Uzimete li nesto protiv bolova prije punkcije?
Ja sam prosli put Normabel i Ketonal duo al nisam sigurna dal da ih pijem sutra prije pinkcije. 
Jel itko isao bez icega?

----------


## mostarka86

Ja sam svaki put išla bez ičega...tamo dobijem neki koktelčić u guzu, i to je to...

----------


## mima32

Punkcije gotova. 1JS. Sutra zovem da vidim da li se oplodila

----------


## ljubilica

*mima32*  :fige:  nek bude jedna ali vrijedna! Sretno!

----------


## kameleon

cure hvala vam puno svima na podršci!!! jučer sam bila malo  :Shock:  nakon razgovora s labom, ali realno sve je ok, tako da se zaista nadam transferu sutra!!!! napeta sam ko puška!!! :Laughing: 
anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za endo!! i lijepe zrele js!!!!!!
mima 32~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!!!!
mami2 , nanja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
tikki  :fige:

----------


## mari80

mima32 imala si punkciju na VV? jel pomaze ta inekcija za bolove, ili si jos nesto uzela od lijekova??

----------


## mima32

SD, oni inace ne daju nista. Oba puta sam uzela Normabel i ketonal duo i ne mogu rec da me nesto bolilo. Jedva da sam osjetila.

----------


## njanja1

kameleon vibriram do nebe pa do krticine kuce...

----------


## Zeljka33

Svima puno pozitivnih vibri

I da prijavim se- krajem drugog krecem u dugi protokol  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Samo ulijecem pozeljeti svima srecu s pikanjima i u postupcima.. naravno Kameleon fige i vibre do neba da ovaj put bude dobitno  :fige:

----------


## njanja1

ja nisam mogla izdrzat...napravila sam test,negativ

----------


## mravak

njanja1,zar ti transfer nijr bio prije 4dana?

----------


## njanja1

pa je ali jedne blastule i jedne morule...mozda sam malo preuranila...i trebala sacekat bar ponedeljak!!!!
ja sta sam po netu nasla faza primanja je bila ili u nedjelju ili u ponedeljak...reko da provjerim...
i zeznu se,nesmijem mm ni reci

----------


## Frćka

> Samo ulijecem pozeljeti svima srecu s pikanjima i u postupcima.. naravno Kameleon fige i vibre do neba da ovaj put bude dobitno


Potpisujem!!! :Smile:

----------


## mravak

pre pre rano si napravila ,cekaj jos barem 4 dana pa ponovi ako ne mozes izdrzat,ali uzi i daj rezultat sa rezervom,pabponovi opet nakon 2 dana i onda bi ti definitivno trebalo nesto pokazat.
ako si procitala na rodinoj brosuri da bi 9 dan trebao se pokazat na kucnom testu za trudnocu,misli se 9dan od transfera, Sretnooo !!

kameleon,sretnoooo !!

----------


## Nera29

potpisujem mravak za sve što kaže, definitivno preeeeeeeerano, još par dana nemaš ni što dolazit blizu testića  :Wink: )))
sretno za par dana  :Wink: 

drzim fige za svih kojima treba danas njihovo malo čudo  :fige:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cure samo da vam pozelim puno srece u postupcima u kojoj god fazi bile ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mima32

Sretno svima i saljem kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja bi najradije prespavala jos 1,5h pa da odma mogu zvat provjerit dal se oplodila. Izludit cu dotad

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Alo!

Da javim - da sam jučer ostala iznenađena kad je dok rekao da će aspiracija biti u petak - dakle sutra. Pošto je sve bilo sporije - nisam očekivala tako brzo, tako da će apstinencija biti nekih 44 sati  - a ne 3 dana kako je preporučeno. Valjda bu ok!

Jučer je vidio 9 folikula veličine 15 - 17 mm - nisu nešto super veliki. A njegova izjava je odmah bila da će u petak biti aspiracija - a po progesteronu i estradiolu koji sam jučer vadila je to i potvrđeno. Endometrij mi je jučer bio 7mm. 

Valjda će i folikuli još porast to sutra, a endometrij do transfera.

Držite mi fige!

----------


## MAMI 2

Njanja stvarno si požurila.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betočekalice, za punkcije i transfere!

Moja m je ipak došla.

----------


## mona22

> Njanja stvarno si požurila.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betočekalice, za punkcije i transfere!
> 
> Moja m je ipak došla.


potpisujem... MAMI2  :Love:  jesi vadila betu

----------


## mima32

Nema transfera. Oplodila se ali je triploidan zametak

----------


## mima32

Jel znate sto implicira taj trioloidan zametak? Znam da je to genetska anomalija? Ali kako? Zasto? Zbog cega? To je zbog nas? Zbog ICSI-ja? Mozda i nije prava tema al tesko mi e pretrazivat forum mobitelom

----------


## Strašna

> ja nisam mogla izdrzat...napravila sam test,negativ


To je stvarno pre pre rano. Meni je doduše počelo pokazivat sjenu na 5dnt..tako i na 6 dnt, 7 dan je bila blijeda blijeda crtica...itd...
Ali 4dnt je mislim definitivno prerano. Samo se mučiš. (znam iz vlastitog iskustva :D )

----------


## mimi81

Cure ako kome zatreba za zločestu bakteriju, mojoj frendici je pomoglo ovo: http://www.coolinarika.com/recept/li...herichie-coli/
Ako administrator misli da treba premjestiti post na neku drugu temu može.

Puno sreće svima u postupcima i trudnoćama!!!

----------


## vatra86

Njanja sad ni nemoj kupovati test par dana da te opet prstici ne dovedu u napast, znamo kako ti je i drzimo  :fige:  za +

MAMI a bas mi je zao draga

Anka ma mora to biti sve super ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mima32 nemam pojma o tome, ali mi je zao da niste stigli do transfera

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Mami* & *Mima*  :Love: 

*Vatra* - thanks

----------


## kameleon

Transfer dvije mrvice, ostale dvije odustale.. beta 13.2.
Hvala svima na vibricama, opet su pomogle!!  :Kiss: 
Jejja čestitam na pisulincu!!
Njanja1 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu. Sve su ti rekle cure, rano je jos.
ami2,,mima32  žao mi je..
Anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

Bravo kameleon!

----------


## lavko

> To je stvarno pre pre rano. Meni je doduše počelo pokazivat sjenu na 5dnt..tako i na 6 dnt, 7 dan je bila blijeda blijeda crtica...itd...
> Ali 4dnt je mislim definitivno prerano. Samo se mučiš. (znam iz vlastitog iskustva :D )


Meni su dva bila negativna. A ja trudna. Zato - čekaj i strpi se.

----------


## kika222

> Transfer dvije mrvice, ostale dvije odustale.. beta 13.2.
> Hvala svima na vibricama, opet su pomogle!! 
> Jejja čestitam na pisulincu!!
> Njanja1 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu. Sve su ti rekle cure, rano je jos.
> ami2,,mima32  žao mi je..
> Anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Potpisujem :Smile:  kameleon želim ti lijepu troznamenkastu brojčicu :Smile: 
Svima puno srećice!!!

----------


## vatra86

Kamelon i dalje mogu samo misliti na tebe i.drzati  :fige:  Tako sam sretna i uzbudjena zbog tebe!!!

----------


## Mury

*Kameleon*, šaljem bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~!!!
PS, skoro svaku večer sanjam da je neka od nas trudna, sinoć je to u mojim snovima bila *Vatra86*, a ja sam u snovima posvojila bebicu-curicu od jedno 4-5 mjeseci starosti  :Heart:

----------


## Frćka

To kameleon! Za dalje  :fige: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

Anka nam je upravo na aspiraciji  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da koktel djeluje i za lijepe JS!
Ja strpljivo cekam svoj red  :Raspa:

----------


## Snekica

kameleon bravo! Čekamo lijepu brojčicu 13.2.! 
tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!

----------


## Nera29

> kameleon bravo! Čekamo lijepu brojčicu 13.2.! 
> tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!


Potpisujem  :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

O Mury, koliko nas stvari muci... Iako se ja nebi zalila da se san i ostvari..

----------


## kameleon

u petrovoj daju neku eksperimentalnu anesteziju na aspiraciji...kažu cure koje su dobivale onu staru, da je ova nova koma!!
ja sam inače išla na živo pa mi je i ova eksperimentalna bila ok  :Laughing: 
hvala vam svima na lijepim željama!!!  :Kiss: 
ja šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima, za šta god kome treba!!
njanja1 pretpostavljam da si pišnula još koji test? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
nestrpljiva anka,tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Loly

*Anka* & *Tikii* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
posebne vibrice *kameleon*, nadam se da si ti sljedeća azoo trudnica  :Love: 
njanja ~~~~~~ za pozitivan testić i veliku betu!

----------


## tikki

Kameleon, ja sam dobivala i onu staru, bila sam i u opcoj i u lokalnoj i sa koktelicima i bez icega... Meni je ova bila skroz ok. Nije nista jako bolilo i nije me osamutilo da sam ko pijanac jos 2 h poslje.

Rezultat: 8 JS :D sutra cu znat koliko ih je bilo ok i koliko se oplodilo.

----------


## Strašna

*tikki* držim fige za tulum u labu...  :fige: 
ostale nek se posluže ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

Curke,sretno svima u bilo kojoj fazi postupka!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolne punkcije,lijep broj kvalitetnih js,što bolji party u labu i naravno,ono čemu sve težimo-pozitivne bete i školske trudnoče!

Ja brojim dane do konačnog odlaska na VV,da znamo kaj dalje..očemo u postupak il ne  :Raspa:

----------


## nova21

žužy kad si ti gore otprilike, nadam se da ćete u postupak

----------


## žužy

Joj i ja  :Smile: !Menga treba stiči u ponedj.,pa zovem da se naručim za 3.dc.
Kad otpr. tebi pada ?

----------


## nova21

ja bi oko 12.2 trebala bit gore, još sam na duphastonima

----------


## luna2

pozdrav svima,ja sam od danas na PUREGONU i trebam uzimat vaginalete ali sam zaboravila dali trebam vaginaletu stavljat i na dan kad opet idem gore tj.u srijedu :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  doktor mi je rekao ali sam ja zaboravila

----------


## nova21

zbog čega vaginalete?

----------


## luna2

tetraborat vaginalete

----------


## frka

samo za napomenu da se cure iz drugih klinika ne zabrinu da su nešto fulale - tetraborat se koriste samo na VV.

sretno svima, cure i dečki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

> samo za napomenu da se cure iz drugih klinika ne zabrinu da su nešto fulale - tetraborat se koriste samo na VV.
> 
> sretno svima, cure i dečki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


I to ne kod svih...

----------


## žužy

Pitam se po čemu doktor procijeni kojoj dat vag.a kojoj ne ?

----------


## luna2

tetraborat vaginalete

----------


## luna2

bubekica znas li ti mozda dali i na dan pregleda se stavlja vaginaleta

----------


## bubekica

Nisam sigurna draga jer ih nisam nikad koristila... Pokusaj to pitati na temi VV.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam ih stavljala kod Lučija, meni je rekao da ih stavljam navečer. Znači navečer sam ih stavila i onu noć pred pregled. Do ujutro je sve iscurilo zapravo, oprala sam se i sve ok

Inače to mi je najfuj stvar koju sam radila, užasne su mi te vaginalete. Bile su mi prve u životu, mislila sam da su sve ostale takve. Srećom nisu

----------


## Inesz

> Jel znate sto implicira taj trioloidan zametak? Znam da je to genetska anomalija? Ali kako? Zasto? Zbog cega? To je zbog nas? Zbog ICSI-ja? Mozda i nije prava tema al tesko mi e pretrazivat forum mobitelom


Mima nije bilo transfera jer ti je biologica rekla da je zametak triplodian? Je li ti možda rekla kako je ona utvrdila triploidnost zametka, odnosno kako je nastala triplodinost zametka?

Triploidnost znači da zametak ima tri seta kromosoma, tj umjesto da zametak ima 46 kromosoma-23 od oca, 23 od majke, triploidan zametak ima 69 koromosoma. Triploidnost je složen kromosomki poremećaj. 
Inače zametak ima dva seta od po 23 kromosoma, jedan set kromosoma dolazi od majke, drugi set kromosoma dolazi od oca. 
Triplodinost ljuskog zametka relativno je čest kromosomski poremećaj, kod  oko 1-3% svih  potvrđenih trudnoća zametak je triploidan. 


Većina trudnoća sa triploidnim zametcima završi spontani pobačajem u prvom trimestru trudnoće, vrlo mali broj  trudnoća sa triplodinim plodom dođe do drugog timestra, a još manji broj trudnoća sa triplodinom plodom uspije se razvijati do trećeg timestra. Vrlo mali broj djece s tiplodijom se rodi živo, a na žalost živorođena djeca sa triplodijom vrlo brzo umru nakon rođenja. Triploidija je slučajan događaj, nije nasljedna.

Triploidnost, odnosno postojanje 3 seta kromosoma, umejsto 2, nastaje na dva načina:
-da spermij koji nosi jedan set kromosoma tj 23 kormosoma, oplodi jajnu stanicu kod koje se dogoila greška u mejotičkoj dioba i koja sadrži dva seta kromosoma tj 46 kromosoma umjesto 23 
-da jajnu stanicu koja sadrži 23 kromosoma oplodi spermij koji sadrži dvostuki set kromosoma tj 46 kromosoma
ili
-da jajnu stanicu oplode 2 spermija.

Triploidnost zametka utvrđuje se analizama stanica i kromosoma analizama prilikom patohistološke dijagnoze nakon spontnog pobačaja. Da bi se dijagnosticirala triplodinost potrebno je napraviti složene pretrage na komosomima stanica zametka ili plodna, zato sam te pitala ne temelju čega je biologica rekla da je zametak triplodian.

Pretpostavljam da kod vas nije rađen ICSI već IVF oplodnja i da su *dva spermija oplodila jajnu stanicu.*

Ja bih nazvala biologicu i pitala ju je li oplodnja rađena li  IVF-om ili ICSI-jem.

Sretno u novom postupku!

----------


## njanja1

kameleon...nisam pravila ni jedan test,jer kad mi je dragi juce dobio napad odustala sam! imala sam u planu sutra napravit,pa u ponedjeljak opet,ali prezivjet cu do srijede!!!
osjecaj nemam nikakav,osim gladi i potrebe za cigarama ali to imam stalno  :Smile:

----------


## dazler

Ja sam danas bila na ultrazvuku,6dc,i uopće ne reagiram na stimulaciju  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
u nedelju idem opet,da vide da li je bar nešto krenulo

----------


## ljube

Inesz, super si sve objasnila  :Smile: , no samo da pridodam vidljiva su nakon oplodnje tri pronukleusa kod triploidnog zametka:

http://www.advancedfertility.com/triploid.htm

----------


## Inesz

Hvala Ljube. Dobre su slike embrija u linku kojeg si postavila. 

Ali me zbilja zanima je li kod mime32 bio ICSI ili IVF.

----------


## bubekica

> Hvala Ljube. Dobre su slike embrija u linku kojeg si postavila. 
> 
> Ali me zbilja zanima je li kod mime32 bio ICSI ili IVF.


Ja bih rekla IVF, nije mi jasno kako bi IcSI-jem nastao triploidan, osim da je oocita inicijalno diploidna a to se vidi i takve se ne oplodjuju, zar ne???

----------


## ljube

bubek, greška u mejozi I ili mejozi II spermatogeneze (kada može nastati dodatni set kromosoma) se ne vidi pa je moguće i ICSI-jem

----------


## Inesz

i ja ciljam na oplodnju IVF-om, da su 2 spermija oplodila js... mada znamo da ne mora biti da su 2 spermija oplodila js.

ovdje je bila samo jedna jajna stanica, i sve si mislim da bi bilo sigurnije raditi ICSI.


bilo bi super da imamo temu "pitajte vaše embriologe" gdje bi nam embriolozi odgovarali na naša pitanja, nedoumice i sumlje...

uglavnom, mima32, ne boj se nije nasljedno, triploidija je slučajan događaj i gotovo da nema šanse da se ponovo dogodi.

 :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Ne vidi se da je spermij diploidan? Si sigurna?

----------


## bubekica

> Ne vidi se da je spermij diploidan? Si sigurna?


Glupa sam, ignoriraj. Vidi se, FISH-om  :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

> pozdrav svima,ja sam od danas na PUREGONU i trebam uzimat vaginalete ali sam zaboravila dali trebam vaginaletu stavljat i na dan kad opet idem gore tj.u srijedu doktor mi je rekao ali sam ja zaboravila


 Ja sam isto od danas na Puregonu i također trebam stavljati vaginalete t. Doktorica kaže da se to stavlja kako bi sve bilo 100% sterilno. Nije da ih baš moraš koristiti, ali je sigurnije. Meni je rekla da ih stavljam sve do aspiracije pa tako i večer prije pregleda.

----------


## sara10

> Ja sam danas bila na ultrazvuku,6dc,i uopće ne reagiram na stimulaciju 
> u nedelju idem opet,da vide da li je bar nešto krenulo


Dazler žao mi je, al možda to i krene do slijedećeg uzv-a, do nedjelje. A na kojoj si stimulaciji ?

----------


## njanja1

dezler i kod mene je stajalo...krenulo,pa opet sve stalo! izgledalo kako cemo samo dvije izvadit a na kraju 7 od cega se 5 uspjelo oplodit! jesi na pocetku pikanja?

----------


## dazler

pikala sam se 5 dana (od 2dc) gonalima,6 dan dc (danas) sam bila na ultrazvuku i vidi samo nešto sitno,kaže da izgleda kao da mi je prvi dan menge.danas i sutra se pikam puregonima i u nedjelju moram opet na ultrazvuk

----------


## njanja1

dezel mozes li trazit povecanje stimulacije,neznam kako to u hr funkcionira! ja sam ovaj put 15 dana pikala,u prosla 4 puta 9-11 dana! ako ti poveca dozu gonala(pretpostavljam da je to nesto ko merional) i puregona mozda se probude?

----------


## luna2

Hvala svima na odgovoru,stavit cu i ja navecer pa sta bude

----------


## clematis

> I to ne kod svih...


a i neke trebaju koristit pa zaborave  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dazler

njanja ne znam,pitat ću u nedjelju

----------


## MAMI 2

Svima šaljem hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ !

----------


## mg1975

Prijavak sa brda...

Od dva smrzlića, jedan nije preživio, jedan vraćen. Beta 14/02.

danas i sutra  :štrika: i  :Coffee: , a od ponedjeljka na posao da nebi bilo  :psiholog:

----------


## ljube

> pikala sam se 5 dana (od 2dc) gonalima,6 dan dc (danas) sam bila na ultrazvuku i vidi samo nešto sitno,kaže da izgleda kao da mi je prvi dan menge.danas i sutra se pikam puregonima i u nedjelju moram opet na ultrazvuk


*dazler*, s koliko gonala si se pikala, na koju dozu su povisili puregone?

to je u pitanju antagonist protokol, jel tako, da li spadaš u low respondere?

----------


## bubekica

> Prijavak sa brda...
> 
> Od dva smrzlića, jedan nije preživio, jedan vraćen. Beta 14/02.
> 
> danas i sutra i , a od ponedjeljka na posao da nebi bilo


nek je lijepo valentinovo!  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

Samo da prijavim od danas na čuvanju dve mrvice....beta 14/02

----------


## arlena

Oo pa ovaj mjesec ima dosta  smrzlica  :Smile:   mg i mona ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni postupak !!!
Gdje je nestala hrki? Hrki javi se  :Smile:

----------


## dazler

Ljube  2,3,4dc 3 gonala,5 dc  2 gonala, 6 i 7 dc  150 ml(valjda-u pen-u okrenem na 150) puregona,sutra idem na ultrazvuk ponovno
Mona i Mg sretno!

----------


## hrki

*mona22,mg1975* nek vam valentinovo donese ogromne betice :fige:  :fige: 
*arlena*   :Kiss: tu sam,svako malo škicnem.Trenutno sam na kontracepciji,ponovila sam papu i briseva i ovaj mjesec krećemo u stimulirani.Ti se spremaš po svoje smrzliće?

----------


## bubekica

Podsjetnik na kavicu - vidimo se u 18h, Avenue mall, Leggiero!

----------


## ljube

> Ljube  2,3,4dc 3 gonala,5 dc  2 gonala, 6 i 7 dc  150 ml(valjda-u pen-u okrenem na 150) puregona,sutra idem na ultrazvuk ponovno


Znači sada koristiš 150 IU Puregona, to je isto kao i dva Gonala (1 Gonal = 75 IU FSH), tj. nisu ništa povisili dozu nego samo promijenili Gonal u Puregon, mada bi bilo bolje da su povisili dozu, odnosno barem ostavili početnu od 225 IU, no kako god držim ti fige da bude pomaka.

----------


## dazler

hvala,vidjet ću sve sutra

----------


## arlena

> *mona22,mg1975* nek vam valentinovo donese ogromne betice
> *arlena*  tu sam,svako malo škicnem.Trenutno sam na kontracepciji,ponovila sam papu i briseva i ovaj mjesec krećemo u stimulirani.Ti se spremaš po svoje smrzliće?


Hrki  :fige:   za dobitni postupak!!!  :Kiss: 
Moj transfer (ako ga bude bilo ) bi trebao biti 14. ,strah me nadati se

----------


## saan

Mg i mona zelim vam srecu i najljepsi poklon za Valentinovo<3
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ZA LIJEPE BETE :Very Happy:

----------


## mima32

Nije me bilo do danas pa da prvo odgovorim pa cu onda citat zaostatke. Hvala Ines. Bio je IVF, tako pise na otpusnom pismu. Biologica mi samo rekla tel. da se stanica oplodila al da je nazalost triploidan zametak pa nema transfera. Zadnji put su mi radili ICSI pa sam mislila da ce i ovaj put al nisu. Bilo mi je jasno sto je triploidan zametak jedino me brinulo da li je to prirodna pojava koja se moze dogoditi bilo kome ili je neka genetska malformacija kod nekog od nas dvoje pa sam u tom smislu sad smirena.

----------


## mona22

Hvala cure

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Alo,cure! 

Nadam se da je bilo lijepo na kavici danas!

Stanje kod mene: jučer dakle aspiracija - novi koktel mi je super i lijepo sam se družila s Tikki! Nekih pola sata poslije me boljelo od punkcije - ništa strašno. Bilo je 8 folikula.

No jučer predvečer i sve do jutros sam imala strašne ovulacijske bolove da sam jedva hodala- to su bili oni preostali folikuli...guess so.

Jutros je info bila ovakva: od tih 8 je jedna JS bila prezrela, jedna nezrela, a 5 se oplodilo. Ujutro ću znati da li će transfer biti 3. dan ili 5. dan.

Tikki - kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

Dazler - valjda bu sve ok! 

Sve najbolje želim i svim drugim curama u postupku!!!!

----------


## tikki

Anka, kod mene ih je 7 bilo zrelih, a 6 ih se oplodilo. Isto sutra zovem da vidimo kakvo je stanje i kad će transfer  :Smile:  nadam se da se opet družimo u srijedu!

----------


## dazler

Anka i Tikki   za tulum u labu!!!

----------


## anddu

dazler tebi očito stimulacija bez supresije ne pali, kao i kod mene. Izbori se za supresiju odm1 dc obavezno drugi put. Troše ti postupke na loše protokole

----------


## njanja1

dezel drzim fige da uspijes nesto promjenit,i da ne propadne postupak  :No-no: 
ja jos tri dana do bete,ako sad nepoludim neznam kad cu  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

nestrpljiva anka, tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!!!
mg, mona ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bete!!!
njanja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :fige: 
dazler ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikule!!!
arlena za FET ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ja 3dnt, još 10 dana to go!!!  :Cool:

----------


## luna2

cure mene zanima dali nakon punkcije i transfera moramo mirovati,ako da koliko dugo?nemojte zamjerit na ovakvim pitanjima al ja sam u ovom potpuno nova prvi put mi je sad

----------


## tikki

Luna sve ti ovisi... nakon punkcije je bolje sat dva odležat (pogotovo ako je bila uz anesteziju); a i taj dan laganini. Bez puno hodanja i bez dizanja teških stvari. A onda sve po osjećaju... ako su jajnici jako uvećani možeš imat bolove pa će ti više odgovarat laganiji tempo. Ili već drugi dan možeš biti ko nova.
Nakon transfera ne treba strogo mirovat, nije baš dobro ni za cirkulaciju zaljepit se za krevet 14 dana. Većina klinika kod nas preporuča mirovanje; najbolje da pročitaš što cure kažu i kakva su njihova iskustva, razgovaraš s doktorom i onda doneseš odluku s kojom ćeš biti zadovoljna. 

Ja osobno nakon transfera mirujem taj dan (u smislu da ne idem na posao), nakon toga sve normalno (jedino ne treniram).

----------


## tikki

Nestrpljiva anka, kakva je situacija? Mi idemo 5. dan. Valjda će doći do blastica...

----------


## luna2

tikki hvala ti budem vidjela sa doktorom

----------


## arlena

ja napišem najdulji post u cijelokupnom stažu na rodi i on nestane  :Laughing: 

šta sam ono htijela reći? da , anka želim ti uspješan parti u labu ,
kameleon ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ samo polako dan po dan  :Grin: 
njanja ~~~~~~  za strpljenje i veeeeliku betu 

tikki tebi posebno želim prekrasnu blastocistu i lijepu trudnoću ~~~~~~~~~~

luna, napravi onako kako osijećaš, kako ti je i tikki rekla. ja sam prije postupka pročitala sve što mi je došlo pod ruku što se tiće tog ponašanja nakon transfera  - ima primjera gdje su se cure zalijepile za krevet pa su ostale trudne , ima i drudih krajnosti gdje su partijale pa ostale trudne , tako da- pravila nema. to pišem isključivo za transfer , punkcija je druga stvar.  tu ipak postoje zdravstveni razlozi za mirovanje . ali ono što sam zapamtila iz jednog članka je -izvedite embrije u šetnju  :Smile:  (zbog cirkulacije) za živce je mislim bolje vratiti se u kolotečinu.
p.s. meni bolje paše ostati doma i laganini 

i naravno , sretno nam svima~~~~~~~~~

----------


## luna2

hvala i tebi na savjetu ,sretno nam svima :Very Happy:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

*luna2* ao se dobro sjecam, ti si na VV - slobodno pitaj doktora za mirovanje, ja svaki put imam velik rizik od hiperstimulacije pa cca 5 dana nakon punkcije jedva ustajem s kauca. nakon transfera se ipak trudim malo setati, zbog cirkulacije. u FET-u ne mirujem uopce, samo izbjegavam (u potpunosti) terete od 10+ kila i intenzivne treninge.

----------


## mg1975

Hvala cure na vibricama.

----------


## željkica

cure drage nestignem vas pratit al želim vam puno sreće i uspješnih postupaka!!!!!!!!

----------


## luna2

> *luna2* ao se dobro sjecam, ti si na VV - slobodno pitaj doktora za mirovanje, ja svaki put imam velik rizik od hiperstimulacije pa cca 5 dana nakon punkcije jedva ustajem s kauca. nakon transfera se ipak trudim malo setati, zbog cirkulacije. u FET-u ne mirujem uopce, samo izbjegavam (u potpunosti) terete od 10+ kila i intenzivne treninge.


da da ja sam na VV ,ok super pitat cu doktora.hvala

----------


## dazler

Dakle situacija ista,i dalje samo nešto sitno,sutra opet moram na ultrazvuk,ali 99% prekidaju postupak,za danas sam dobila 1 puregon,kao tek toliko
što je najgore 8dc  estradiol 33,6,progesteron 0,6   to je nisko jel tako? kako sam od savršenog nalaza hormona došla na ovo????? 
ovaj prekinuti postupak mi se svejedno računa u postupak?

----------


## Inesz

dazler,
žao mi je  :Sad: 

jesi vidjela što ti je anddu gore savjetovala?


jesu li ti oni rekli da će se ovaj prekinuti postupak računati? 

ako su ti rekli da će računati, savjetovala bih ti da razgovaraš s njima i izboriš se da ti ovo ne računaju u potrošeni postupak.

nema punkcije-nema transfera-nema potrošenog postupka...

----------


## dazler

da vidjela sam post od anddu,morat ću dići glas
što se tiče računanja oni nisu ništa još rekli,to ja samo pitam vas,da li je tko imao ovakav slučaj (ili sam ja kao i uvijek posebna  :Sad:   )

----------


## ljube

> da vidjela sam post od anddu,morat ću dići glas
> što se tiče računanja oni nisu ništa još rekli,to ja samo pitam vas,da li je tko imao ovakav slučaj (ili sam ja kao i uvijek posebna   )


dazler, žao mi je što je tako ispalo, ne nisi posebna, zna se to dogoditi kod step-down protokola, vrlo vjerojatno je bila i preslaba doza, možda je trebalo ići s prethodnom supresijom, ne znam kako inače reagiraš i da li si low responder (kod njih znaju ovi protokoli s antagonistom biti potpuni promašaj), moraš malo to sve proučiti, pitaj i ovdje ako ti nešto nije jasno i naravno razgovaraj sa svojim doktorom da ne trošiš postupke uzalud.

----------


## njanja1

meni su u prvoj klinici racunali kao postupak,dok sam u sadasnjoj klinici uspjela se dogovorit da platim sprice privatno posto mi je bio zadnji postupak koji sam imala od drzave...vjerovatno ovisi o tome hoce li ti oni izaci u susret!! ja sam tad 8 merionala platila 120€ sto je nista usporedbi sa kompletnom sumom postupka kad sam sve placas...
koji ti je ovo po redu pokusaj?

----------


## MAMI 2

Dazler baš mi je žao.

Za bete, transfere za sve čekalice naše ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~.

----------


## MAMI 2

Ne znam da li smijem tu postavit pitanje, ako ne unaprijed isprika, ali ovdje ima stvarno sura s puno iskustva i puno znanja.

Ja imam već godinama spoting prije m , i to krene već 5-6 dana prije m. Hormoni ok, svi uredni, nema polipa ili sl. šta bi moglo bti uzrok tome. Jajnici ok, odnosno izgledaju kao policistični ali nije hormonski porvđeno da ima pco. Zadnje je bilo da je insuficijencija žutog tjela. 
Ima li netko saznanja da bi mogla to riješavat na prirodni način?

----------


## Kadauna

dazler, svakako se pokušaj dogovoriti iako se bojim da bi te mogli odbiti u ovo krizno doba kad se svaka kuna gleda i kad oni za stimulirani postupak s lijekovima od HZZO-a dobiju tek nešto više od 8000HRK što nije dovoljno niti sa polustimulaciju a kamoli sa full stimulaciju. 
tvoj je AMH već niži od 6,6 pmol/L a za antralce ne znaš broj, jel tako? To bi trebalo riješiti, zato cure, pitajte, raspitajte, se, ovako vidim dazler da je tebi otišlo već 3 stimulirana posutpka u vjetar a da ti ne znaš niti kakvo ti je stanje vezano za antralne folikule, to ti je broj folikula kojim raspolažeš i uglavnom oni "mogu" krenuti pod stimulacijom, ne moraju naravno svi, i zna biti sigurniji indikator od AMH. Žao mi je što ti je ovako ispalo, mene su postupci bez transfera uvijek posebno znali ubiti u pojam, ali sam ja drugi slučaj nego ti dazler, ja ima AMH od 33. 

Dazler koliko ti je godina i kakvi su ti drugi nalazi FSH, LH, estradiol?


tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za blastice i dobitni postupak. Baš mi se javila jedna forumašica koja je uglavnom išla privatno u postupke kod dr. R. ali su odustali (nakon puno, puno postupaka doduše bilo je tu i vanm. pa još nekih trudnoća ali neintaktnih), uglavnom ju biolog P. iz Petrove nagovori da nastave - i nastave oni ali u Petrovoj - i bingo  :Smile: ) prepoznat će se ta forumašica, možda i kod tebe tikki bude tako ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljubilica

*dazler*  :Love:  samo hrabro dalje
*anka* & *tikki* sretno do samog kraja
svima puno pozitivnih *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* mi jedva čekamo svoj postupak! nadamo se trećoj sreći
(ima li tko u Petrovoj idući mjesec?)

----------


## Inesz

> meni su u prvoj klinici racunali kao postupak,dok sam u sadasnjoj klinici uspjela se dogovorit da platim sprice privatno posto mi je bio zadnji postupak koji sam imala od drzave...vjerovatno ovisi o tome hoce li ti oni izaci u susret!! ja sam tad 8 merionala platila 120€ sto je nista usporedbi sa kompletnom sumom postupka kad sam sve placas...
> koji ti je ovo po redu pokusaj?


za dazler bi ovo bio 3. stimulirani.

njanja1, jesi ti u HR ili negdje vani?

----------


## njanja1

cure mene panika hvata...odspavala sam posljepodne i odtada se ne prestajem znoji,temperaturu sam mjerila 36,4...znaci nemam je,a meni znoj niz ledja curi...
to nikad nije bio dobar znak  :Sad:

----------


## njanja1

Inesz ja sam u austriji,mi ovdje imamo 4 pokusaja od drzave...sa tim da mi je jedan propo zbog lose reakcije na stimulaciju!

----------


## mravak

njanja,jedini znak je lijepa beta,a sve drugo moze biti i ovo i ono...
evo sada kada se vratim unazad moj jedan od znakova je bilo krvarenje desni dok sam cetkala zube,to mi se inace ne dogadja,pa sam si umislila da je to poz.znak za trudnocu...a mozda je to bila puka slucajnost..b

----------


## njanja1

mravak ja cu do srijede poludit vjerovatno,tada vadim betu,a ovog me znojenja stah katastrofa,jer to sam imala u svakom pokusaju 5-ti dan nakon transfera,danas je 7 dan ali me opet panika hvata!!!
ja u satu imam sto simptoma pa onda ni jedan,tako nam je svima vjerovatno! ja sam vec i oplakala,posvadila se sa muzem sve sam stigla u sat vremena!!!!

----------


## clematis

samo da vas skicnem drage moje.  :Smile: 
Zelim vam uspjesne postupke i da brzo dodjete do svojim potupaka i pozitivnih beta. 
I saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mravak

draga njanja,sve je to normalno,plakanje,svadjanje sa mužem,sve smo to prosle,hormoni rade svoje... meni je 8.dan nakon transfera bete pojavila se jako,jako slaba crtica na testu,sretnoooo

----------


## sretna 1506

> cure mene panika hvata...odspavala sam posljepodne i odtada se ne prestajem znoji,temperaturu sam mjerila 36,4...znaci nemam je,a meni znoj niz ledja curi...
> to nikad nije bio dobar znak


Nažalost noćno znojenje ili znojenje u snu dosta jako mi je uvijek bio znak nula bodova,nešto sam čitala da je to neuspjela implantacija,pad progesterona ili nekog dr.hormona,nadam se da sam ja izuzetak da je kod tebe to poz.znak.

----------


## Vaki

> da vidjela sam post od anddu,morat ću dići glas
> što se tiče računanja oni nisu ništa još rekli,to ja samo pitam vas,da li je tko imao ovakav slučaj (ili sam ja kao i uvijek posebna   )


Meni je doktorica rekla ako se odustane usred postupka, čak ako je to i prije aspiracije, računa se kao potrošeni postupak. To je stvarno teška situacija i bilo bi odlično kada biste se nekako dogovorili.
 :fige:

----------


## ljubilica

kod mene je bio neuspjeli postupak ali u prirodnom ciklusu i rekli su mi pošto nije došlo do aspiracije da se ne računa u postupak. pošto su mi za vrijeme f metrija vadili estradiol na internu up, samo mi je rečeno da donesem crvenu od socijalke i to je to

----------


## dazler

Da ovo mi je treći propušteni postupak.....svi hormoni su mi bili savršeni,a jučer kad su mi vadili krv odjednom je estradiol 33,6,progesteron 0,6 (nisko jel točno) kako to odjednom ne znam,isto tako nešto mi je čudmo sa mengom(traje  najviše 5-6 dana,a danas mi je 8dc i još sam ju imala)
vjerujem da će mi računati pod postupak.na sva moja pitanja su odgovori ne znam,događa se...
za antralne folikule mi niko nikada nije spominjao(moja greška što se nisam više raspitala,nego samo slušala doktore).Imam 37 godina

MAMI 2   ja sam poslije prve stimulacije dobila spoting(prvi put u životu) i nakon 3 mj spotinga,preporučili su mi evine kapi i od taga ga nemam,probaj

----------


## dazler

cure hvala na odgovorima i podršci
čekalice bete i curke u postupcima sreeeetnoooooooooooo

----------


## Nera29

neka me netko ispravi ako grijesim ali zar nije rano 8 dc da doktor kaze nista od ciklusa, mojih folikula nikad ni nema na vidiku prije 10 dc bez obzira na vrste stimulacije i onda pocnu rast fino, mozd da probate ipak jos koji dan...

----------


## dazler

on mi je tako striktno rekao Nera,nisam ni znala da ima još takvih slučajeva
ovo je strašno,pa zar moram postati expert i stalno ispitivati vas cure,mislila sam da doktori znaju najbolje,a ne da ja moram preispitivati njihove radnje
dobro,zahvaljujući vama cure ipak sam nešto naučila i sad znam šta mi je raditi

----------


## theorema

Mislila sam da neću pisati,  ali kasni su noćni sati..i znate kako to ide..
Trenutno cekam betu,  vratili su mi tri 3. dan, treca je bila slabasna i nebi docekala smrzavanje.. pikala sam 2x2 gonala, dalje po jedan, opet super reagirala - 9 stanica,  radili su picsi,  oplodile se samo 3
Prije stim bila sam na dianama, jela po montiju + siofor,  testo mi je jos ljetos konacno pao u normale ipak kvaliteta js je koma
Radila sam trombo,  pai1 homozigot 4g, mthfr mut, hematolog nije propisao hep jer nisam imala miss ab
Jos jedna stvar visi kao moguća -subseptum, predložili su histero, ako sad ne uspije..
Iako to nema veze s kvalitetom js, a to me najviše muči..zasto je tako losa oplodnja??

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Cure, hvala vam!!!*  :Zaljubljen: 

*Tikki* - i mi idemo na transfer 5. dan!!! I tako sam happy!!!! Ispitala sam jučer biologa - veli da je morfologija spermija ovaj put bila ok, ali i dalje ih je malo i sporiji su. Ali sretna sam zbog morfologije - očito se prestanak pušenja MM itekako isplatio!!! Prošli put se embriji nisu baš bajno razvijali, tako da smo išli u transfer 3.dan, a jučer su svih 5 i dalje bili u diobi i nadam se da će što veći broj opstati do transfera!!!! Dakle - vidimo se u srijedu!!!!!!!

Osim punog mjehura i nekorištenja Utrića taj dan nema drugih pravila ponašanja za transfer??

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Dazler & theorema* - nisam stručna i ne mogu nikaj pametno reći: osim da se od srca nadam da ćete pronaći rješenje!! Možda ne bi bilo loše promijeniti doktora - čisto radi drugog mišljenja, a svaki doktor ima drugačiji pristup i ideje. 

*Njanja* - nadam se da ćeš ipak ugledati veliku betu!! Ništa nije gotovo dok nije gotovo. 

*Kameleon* - uživaj još ovih 9 dana do bete. A test ne planiraš raditi već prije?

----------


## Inesz

> Meni je doktorica rekla ako se odustane usred postupka, čak ako je to i prije aspiracije, računa se kao potrošeni postupak. To je stvarno teška situacija i bilo bi odlično kada biste se nekako dogovorili.


Cure, ovo nemaojte dopustiti. Izborite se za sebe kako god znate. Budite uporne, zauzmite se za sebe, razgovarajte sa doktorima iz klinike, ako ne uspijete sa doktorima rješiti problem, obratite se pismeno njihovom šefu u klinici, ministarstvu, hzzo-u, udrugama za zaštitu prava pacijenata...

Radi se o vašoj borbi, nitko bitku ne može voditi umjesto vas.

Cure, imate pravo preko HZZO-a na *samo 4 stimulirana postupka*.  Velik broj parova unutar ta 4 stimulirana postupka neće uspjeti. Osobito ne uz ove slabe stimulacije u hrvatskim bolnicama. 
Ne dopsutite da vam tek tako kažu-ovo je potrošeni postupak a do aspiracije nije došlo.

Cijena stimuliranog postupka u privatnim poliklinikama je preko 20 000 kn.

----------


## njanja1

panika je mali opis stanja...ova blentava klinika tek u 9 otvara ipak necu zvati nego odo tamo,juce sam sto ljekarni nazvala niko neda progesteron cepice bez recepta,u normalnim bolnicama kad cuju kako je rijec o ivf nezele da se petljaju jer neznaju,od citanja na netu sam poludila jer niko to bas nezna sta je tocno,visok estrogen,nizak progesteron...

----------


## theorema

Njanja visok estrogen u stimulaciji znaci da rastu folikuli, a progesteron ako se ne varam treba bizi nizak to znaci da nije doslo do slucajnog pucanja velikih folikula prije asp. Ne kuzim zasto kod dazler odustaju jos je rani dc, a vrijednosti estrogena joj nisu bas velike, ili ja to nesto krivo vidim..
Daj napisi ref. vrj.

----------


## njanja1

Konacno sam dobila doktora dezurnog i ne trcim nego letim u kliniku,reko mi je da odma dodjem po spricu progesterona i jos me galamio sto juce nisam tel za hitne slucajeve ranije zvala,nada se da se jos nesto moze spasit!

----------


## bubekica

*STUDENI 2013. (11)* 
puckica, Petrova, 1. IVF gemini
analoneta, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF) 
vrtirepka, VV, 1. IVF gemini
dino84, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)
lana01, Vg, 1. IVF
suzzica, Betaplus, 1.IVF 
prava ovčica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
clematis, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
dreamgirl, Betaplus, Ivf u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 7xIVF)
Maybebaby, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
miny, PFC Prag, FET

*PROSINAC 2013. (8)* 
orhideja., VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) 
mravak, KBC Ri, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
Brunaa, Mb, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
malena0808, spontana trudnoća
piki, spontana trudnoća 
lavko, spontana trudnoća
Aerin, AIH

*SIJEČANJ 2014.*  

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
njanja1, Au, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) 05.02.
kameleon, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 13.02.
mg1975, VV, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu 14.02.
mona22, VV, FET (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI) 14.02.
theorema, Vg, IVF


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); tikki, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 8xIVF, 1xsekndarni IVF, 2xFET);

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
dazler, Vg, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xAIH); luna2, VV, 1. IVF

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
arlena, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF)

ON-GO  1/2014 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET); Ledamo, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); 
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
Marlen, VV, FET (nakon 11xIVF); nova21,VV,1.IVF;
sara10, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI);  
Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF, 2xFET)
suzy.s, Ri, IVF (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF); 
tantolina, KBC Ri, FET(nakon 3xIVF, 7xIVF/ICSI);
Tasha1981, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu;

03/2014: bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); kika222, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); sretna 1506, KBC Split, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI);  bubaba, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF, 1xFET); KLARA31 , VV, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 1xIVF); NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF)

04/2014: Iva28, 1. IVF/ICSI

05/2014: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
1977, 2hope, aboni76, Abys, Aerin, Afraid, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, Angely4you, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, ARIANM, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, biska, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boogie woogie, brigitta, brundica, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, CherryBG, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, Čičkolo, Črkica, *DJ*, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, Dalmašica, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, Dea2010, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, florjan, Frćka, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, giga, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivana979, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , JelTom, jo1974, jojo, jopam, kata.klik, keti10, kiki30, kikolina, kinki, Kjara, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, koraljka, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, Lara86, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, lora82, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, lulu79, ljiljan79, ljube, ljubi, magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, makajica , Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, MallaPlava, MAMI 2 , manchi19, *Mare*, mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marija_sa, marincezg, mario, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA, mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, mayica01, M@tt, medeni.angel, Medicandy, meki, merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, milivoj73, mima32, mimadz , Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monika2208, monja, mostarka86, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Mury, my_heart, Nana Mo, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, Noemi, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, osijek, Ozana, PapigaCapo, PetraP, piki , PinaColada, pinny, pirica, plavo oko, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica, pongo, Prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, riba76, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, sami_os, sanchica, Sandra1971, sandy0606, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, sanjam, santana, sara38, sara69, saraya, serenity1, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, slonica tonica, smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, splicanka30, strijelac, suen, sunasce, sunčeko71, s_iva, Šiškica, špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tantolina, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, tiki_a, tikiica, tina1986, tina2005, TinaB, tina_julija, Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vaki, Vali, valiana, valii, Varnica, vatra86, vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, zoki28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, žužy  :Heart:

----------


## kameleon

nestrpljiva anka hvala!! i šaljem hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje i tikkine blastice...
nek ostane nešto i za fet ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ja sam odlučila ovaj put da ne radim nikakve testove, prije su me koštali živaca...
beta je relativno rano tako da ću se strpiti i čekati nadam se lijepu brojčicu!!!!
njanja1 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~, to zbog 
znojenja i temperature dobivaš extra progesteron??  :fige: 
svima ostalima hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
pogotovo mg i moni za beturine!!!!!!!
dazler jesi i danas na fm??javi šta se događa!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ja 4dnt dvije trodnevne mrvice,  po svim pravilima danas, sutra bi trebao biti dan gniježđenja?!?!?
mantram  :fige:  :Zaljubljen:  i nadam se najboljem!

----------


## mravak

kameleon  :fige:

----------


## mona22

kameleon  :fige:

----------


## mg1975

> kameleon


Potpisujem  :fige:

----------


## njanja1

Kameleon nemam temperaturu samo sam znojenje imala pocelo je juce posljepodne i trajalo sat dva,muz kaze da se nisam nocas znojila ali je jutros opet pocelo,tako da mi je doktor reko da jw najvjerovatnije nizak progesteron,dali su mi spricu i sad cekam srijedu! Nadamo se da nije prekasno! Grudi ne bole vise,stomak je nakupina vode,imam bolove u maternici jaci su nego pred periodu...osjedila sam danas

----------


## kameleon

cure  :Heart:  hvala svima!!!!  :Kiss: 
bubekica  :Klap:  za listu!
njanja~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

thnx cure, sad vidim gresku - on go 1/2014 je zapravo on go 2/2014, sijecanj nam je prosao  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

> thnx cure, sad vidim gresku - on go 1/2014 je zapravo on go 2/2014, sijecanj nam je prosao


bravo za listu i naravno opraštamo ti *Bubi*  :Kiss:

----------


## frka

kameleon, ako 4dnt 3-dnevnih embrija, implantacija je mogla biti već prekjučer ili jučer. sretno i tebi i svima drugima u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

> kameleon, ako 4dnt 3-dnevnih embrija, implantacija je mogla biti već prekjučer ili jučer. sretno i tebi i svima drugima u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Implantacija na 5dpo? Da se nisi malo preracunala?  :Smile:  
Svakako dodajem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maku

bubekica, mozes i mene staviti na listu trudnica. pisala sam na nase trudnice, ali vidim da se rjetko tko tamo javlja. ima jos jedna cura tamo little ivy. sto nas vise to bolje! detalji u potpisu..

----------


## dazler

Eto me sa ultrazvuka,ništa se ne događa.....postupak obustavljen i neće mi se računati,morat ću ponoviti sve hormone ,pa sve ispočetka

----------


## frka

> Implantacija na 5dpo? Da se nisi malo preracunala?  
> Svakako dodajem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


nisam biolog kao neki  :Smile:  ali koliko se sjećam s početka svoje MPO priče ono što su stare forumašice prenijele, blastica se može implantirati čak na dan transfera ili dan poslije. ja sam 3dnt 3-dnevnih embrija (nije prošlo niti 6 dana od oplodnje) osjetila implantaciju - par grčeva maternice (i to baš maternice, ne jajnika) u nizu koji su bili tako specifični i intenzivni da nikada neću zaboraviti taj osjećaj.

----------


## Vaki

> Eto me sa ultrazvuka,ništa se ne događa.....postupak obustavljen i neće mi se računati,morat ću ponoviti sve hormone ,pa sve ispočetka


Odlično! Da su barem svi doktori tako fer...

----------


## Vaki

Bubekice - stavi me na listu pikalica za 1. mjesec, od uzbuđenja sam zaboravila napomenuti...  :Wink:

----------


## mostarka86

> ab
> Jos jedna stvar visi kao moguća -subseptum, predložili su histero, ako sad ne uspije..
> Iako to nema veze s kvalitetom js, a to me najviše muči..zasto je tako losa oplodnja??


Mislim da nema veze kvalitet js sa subseptumom. Ja sam ga operisala prije 20 dana. Moj ti je savjet ako ne uspije da i ti odradiš. Lagan zahvat, oparavak još lakši. Barem je tako kod mene bilo. Ja sam imala 4 postupka, ali nije nikada došlo do implantacije, pa u mi rekli da i to može biti razlog (između ostalog).
A koliki ti je AMH?

Kameleon, nestrpljiva anka, tikki, njanja, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ šaljem kolektivne vibre i čuvam fige  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

*frka* mislim da su to izuzetci, ima ih tu i sa blasticama 3-i dan od punkcije  :Smile:  a moje misljenje o osjecanju implantacije mislim da znas  :Wink:

----------


## mona22

> Eto me sa ultrazvuka,ništa se ne događa.....postupak obustavljen i neće mi se računati,morat ću ponoviti sve hormone ,pa sve ispočetka


žao mi je ...ali super da ti to neračunaju kao postupak

----------


## frka

mislim da imamo isto mišljenje po pitanju "nakon transfera" i 1000 puta sam ženama pisala da ne mora biti implantacijskog krvarenja, ne mora biti nikakvih simptoma itd. itd. i mislim da, upravo zbog svega toga, do sada nisam ni napisala svoje iskustvo - implantaciju sam definitivno osjetila. i znam da sam u manjini, ali i u pravu (što se mene same konkretno tiče) - taj se osjećaj nije javio u 1. postupku, niti se javio ikada prije ili poslije i definitivno nije bio posljedica punkcije niti ičega vezanog za jajnik jer, nažalost, svoj jajnik i predobro osjećam. nisam tome pridavala previše pažnje (pogotovo kad mi je test bio lažno negativan - puj Primastick), ali nakon bete sam bila ziher da je to bilo to. i beta je bila jaaaaako visoka (viša od prosječne za trojke), što isto govori u prilog tome da je implantacija bila tako rano. a ti snažni valovi u maternici su bili baš specifični.

----------


## njanja1

meni je doktor jutros reko ako su se implantirali onda se je blastozysta vec u nedelju implantirala jer je bila extremno razvijena,najkasnije u ponedjeljak,kad sam imala malo povecanu temperaturu,a za morulu je reko kako se je trebala implantirati u srijedu znaci treci dan nakon transfera...ja nemogu sad reci kako sam nesto osjetila te dane osim mrvicu povisene temperature...i neke tezine u maternici,stomaku sta ja znam gdje vise...

----------


## Stena

> nisam biolog kao neki  ali koliko se sjećam s početka svoje MPO priče ono što su stare forumašice prenijele, blastica se može implantirati čak na dan transfera ili dan poslije. ja sam 3dnt 3-dnevnih embrija (nije prošlo niti 6 dana od oplodnje) osjetila implantaciju - par grčeva maternice (i to baš maternice, ne jajnika) u nizu koji su bili tako specifični i intenzivni da nikada neću zaboraviti taj osjećaj.


Potpisujem X 
Moje osobno iskustvo je implatacija blastociste nekoliko sati poslije trensfera.Sjećam se da smo se M i ja toliko prestrašili kad smo vidjeli kapljicu krvi da me odmah vozio u kliniku,tada nam se prof samo nasmiješio. Eee to su bili dani,kratki ali slatki.

----------


## Stena

Njanja napravi test,pa što bude. Sretno

Koliko se dugo čeka nalaz Kariograma?

----------


## theorema

Amh mi je ogroman, 80, jer sam pcofka.. zezam se s jednom dragom curom (nizak amh, visok fsh) da bi nam trebali napraviti neku trasfuziju da malo to zamijenimo..
Proizvodim js kao luda cim mi fsh malo poraste nad lh-om.
Zbunjuje me sto pcofke obicno nemaju problem s kvalitetom.. mozda je muski faktor,  mm ima 4% morfoloski ispravnih..
Sto vi mislite?
Hvala na sugestiji, otići cu na histero, vjerojatno promijeniti kliniku ili bar inzistirati na dugom protokolu.. ne znam hoce li pomoci, al da probam..

----------


## luna2

cure zanima me dali je koja imala nakakve simptome za vrijeme pikanja sa purogenom??

----------


## bubekica

*theorema* bas naprotiv, PCO-ovke IMAJU problema s kvalitetom! js uvijek bude lijep broj, ali kvaliteta je slabija - zbog nepovoljnog hormonalnog okruzenja u kojem se razvijaju folikuli. zbog toga se preporuca prehrana s jako malim unosom ugljikohidrata za vrijeme stimulacije.

----------


## theorema

Znaci ipak je..
Nisam okusila slatko,  jela skroz po montignacu, uzimam i siofor 3x500, 
Znaci ima smisla supresija hormona od 21 dc, da se postigne to idealno okruzenje..
Sto mislis jel bi kortici tijekom stim mogli pogorsati kvalitetu zbog slabljenja imuniteta?

----------


## bubekica

kortici se daju nakon transfera, ako se dobro sjecam...

----------


## bubekica

> kortici se daju nakon transfera, ako se dobro sjecam...


Mislim da sam pobrkala, daju se od pocetka stimulacije, ali ne vjerujem da utjecu na kvalitetu js.

----------


## theorema

Meni ih dr propisao nakon t, da oslabe NKC, ali sam ih pocela uzimati od 1 dc, jer sam cula da bude bolja reakcija na stim, malo mi losija opl ovaj put (3 od 9) pa sam trazila razlog..
Trebalo je biti bolje, em zbog prehrane, em Diane, em picsi ..ne znam..
Sad te bas gnjavim..al da pitam jos jedno
Jel bolje imati jacu stim ili slabiju? U kojem sl. bi mogle biti bolje, nalazim + i - za svaku teoriju..

----------


## bubekica

Ha cuj - ja sam ti za onu - sto vise js to je veca sansa... 
Meni su dvije stimulacije bile ne i i zemlja, prvi put po 1,5 gonal 3-7dc, pa 1 gonal 8-10dc, duplo decapetyl za stopericu na 10dc, rezultat 10js, 4 morule 4 blastice.
Drugi put po 1,5 gonal 3-10dc, opet duplo dec, rezultat 7js, od toga 4 zrele, 2 oplodjenje, 1 dvostanicni embrij.
Drugi put smo doduse imali 0 pokretnih spermija, ali svejedno su i js podbacile.
Moje objasnjenje - u drugoj nisam pila inofolic, a pila sam ga cca 6mj prije prve, sad ga ponovo pijem od neg bete, u dogovoru s doktorim pa cemo vidjeti dal ima utjecaja.

----------


## theorema

Hvala ti na svemu, da nema tebe ne bih ni znala za picsi  :Wink: 
 A nista..pripremit cu svu mogucu artiljeriju za drugi put..
Nadam se da ce i tebi uspjeti  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Ajde ajde, pa cekas betu sad, nije sve propalo!  :Smile: 
Ja cu nadam se uskoro imati presudu sto dalje - postupak ili histeroskopija.

----------


## vatra86

*bubekice*  :Klap:  za listu... i da te pitam, zasto na histeroskopiju?

svim betočekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a posebne *kameleon* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

Histero? Mom doktoru ponestaje ideja - rekao je da je to opcija ako svi nalazi koje smo sad radili budu uredni (a koliko se kuzim -jesu) i zbog krvaruckanja u raznim fazama postupka (zadnji put na dan punkcije, u jednom Fetu 9dc, svaki put 4-7dpt...)

----------


## dazler

*Luna* ja se pikala puregonom i pikalo me dolje kao da ću mengu dobiti svaki čas....ali nisam reagirala na stimulaciju,tako da baš i nisam relevantna

----------


## kameleon

stena, nalaz kariograma oko tri tjedna ako me pamćenje dobro služi.
luna 2 koliko ui puregona uzimaš?ja nisam nikakve nuspojave imala, osim plavog trbuha..
oko 7dc počela sam osjećati kao neko zatezanje u jajnicima...to su rasli folikuli..
vatrice  :Kiss:  hvala!!!

----------


## vatra86

*Bubekice* aaaahaaa... vidis, vidis, kako dobrog dr imas..

*Luna* ja nisam imala nikakve simptome od Puregona, ama bas nikakve, mozda sam jajnike osjetila, ali ja ih osjetim i bez stimulacije...  :Laughing:  Kakve ti imas smetnje?

----------


## luna2

mene probadaju jajnici kao da sam se prehladila tak nekak,i imam nekakav pojacan iscjedak uzimam150 jedinica,danas mi je 5.ti dan pikanja,a sutra moram na vv

----------


## bubekica

Stena nalaz karigrama se na rebru jako dugo ceka, najmanje 2 mjeseca...

----------


## njanja1

ja sam danas vec sto puta oplakala...mislim beta je sutra ali nekako znam kako ce biti negativna...samoj sam sebi obecala kako je ovaj 5-ti put zadnji put...i nemogu ja nikome opisat otkud znam da je negativno,jednostavno znam i neide mi se vadit krv sutra ali sta cu moram,moj mm kaze kako smo nakon svakog pokusaja za nesto pametniji...ja mislim kako sam nakon svakog pokusaja ludja i ludja,ovaj ce me slomit skroz...

----------


## dazler

Njanja drži se......ja sam isto već poluluda,ali ipak mislim da će doći i naše vrijeme i da beba ćeka na nas ,samo se očigledno moramo jako pomučiti

----------


## mravak

njanja1,to plakanje,su trudnicki hormoni,i jedva cekam sutrašnju lijepu betu !

----------


## kameleon

> njanja1,to plakanje,su trudnicki hormoni,i jedva cekam sutrašnju lijepu betu !


x i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## corinaII

Bubekica ja sam radila histeroskopiju u 2 mjesecu prošle godine i rekli su mi da je bio lagani septum u maternici i malo ga zarezali i u 4 mjesecu išla po smrzlice i evo moja mišica ima mjesec dana.

----------


## saraya

Hrabro se javljam da sam se ipak odlučila na stimulaciju nakon mišljenja 3 liječnika...pa kako Bog da...došla noćas M, sutra krećem sa puregonom. Strah me a ujedno me puca adrenalin a nisam ni krenila uh...eto...prvi UZV 6 d.c.
Njanja1  :fige: 
luna 2~~~~~~~~~~
i svim curama koje sam izostavila, sretno....

----------


## luna2

> Hrabro se javljam da sam se ipak odlučila na stimulaciju nakon mišljenja 3 liječnika...pa kako Bog da...došla noćas M, sutra krećem sa puregonom. Strah me a ujedno me puca adrenalin a nisam ni krenila uh...eto...prvi UZV 6 d.c.
> Njanja1 
> luna 2~~~~~~~~~~
> i svim curama koje sam izostavila, sretno....


Hvala cure svima,i svima sretno

----------


## Strašna

> Bubekica ja sam radila histeroskopiju u 2 mjesecu prošle godine i rekli su mi da je bio lagani septum u maternici i malo ga zarezali i u 4 mjesecu išla po smrzlice i evo moja mišica ima mjesec dana.


to se inace ne vidi na UZV, jel? sorry na neznanju....

----------


## Ignis

Njanja,i ja sam svoj zadnji postupak oplakala dan i noc prije bete,jer isto sam bila uvjerena da nije uspijelo nikakvi simptomi nista sve isto kao i more neuspjesnih postupaka prije.Cak nisam ni betu htjela vaditi.....Evi sad sam trudna i cekam svoje blizancice :Smile: .Zelim ti draga isti scenarij,a bit ce!!!!!!!!!!
Sretno sutra!!!!!

----------


## Vaki

> mene probadaju jajnici kao da sam se prehladila tak nekak,i imam nekakav pojacan iscjedak uzimam150 jedinica,danas mi je 5.ti dan pikanja,a sutra moram na vv


Meni je slično kao i tebi, samo što mene probada samo lijevi jajnik. Doktorica kaže da je to zato što rastu folikuli, valjda onda tako treba biti. Ja sam 3 dana uzimala 150 IU Puregona, a sada 2 dana 100 IU. Meni pak se čini kao da je to ovulacijska sluz, ali nekako preuranjeno (opet se pronalazim u tvom postu).

----------


## bubekica

normalna su probadanja jajnika i pojacani eggwhite iscjedak (on je prisutan zbog porasta estradiola). nije nista neuobicajeno da krece tako rano.

----------


## Vaki

Onda super, već sam pomislila da se nešto poremetilo! Baš danas gledam, od kuda toliko sluzi Hvala, bubekice!  :Wink:

----------


## njanja1

cure hvala na divnim rijecima,sve je ovo lakse uz vas  :Smile: 
Ignis nadam se da si u pravu i da me isti scenarijo ceka...

----------


## kameleon

ja danas 5dnt,još 8 do bete...solidno mi vrijeme prolazi..
prvi dan da sam kuhala ručak, i morala sjesti dva puta, umorila se!!!  :Laughing: 
dala sam se razmaziti ovaj put na najjače!!  :Smile: 
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god treba!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## tikki

Mene baš hvata nervoza prije sutrašnjeg transfera... strah me da su opet loše kvalitete mrviceida nisu dogurale do blastica  :scared:   :psiholog:

----------


## tikki

Kameleon ~~~~~~ da ti brzo nastavi prolazit vrijeme i da se za 8 dana puno veselimo  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Anka i tikki  :fige:  na najjace za sutra!!!!!

----------


## mona22

> Anka i tikki  na najjace za sutra!!!!!


X i  njanja  :fige:  za veliku betu sutra

----------


## MAMI 2

Anka i Tiki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer!
Kameleon i Njanja za bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Snekica

> Anka i Tiki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer!
> Kameleon i Njanja za bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!


Debeli potpis! Go girls!  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

> Anka i Tiki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer!
> Kameleon i Njanja za bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!


Veeeliki potpis!

----------


## corinaII

Strašna išla sam ja na uzv i vidio je dr. nešto ali nije bio siguran i poslao me na dijagnostičku histeroskopiju bas zato sto nije siguran u jer kako kaže bubekica ponestalo mu je bilo ideja šta bi moglo biti nakon tolikih neuspjeha a sve ok

----------


## Strašna

Pitala sam zato što sam se i ja nadala histeroskopiji, ali moja MPO doktorica je rekla da to kod mene nema smisla, s obzirom da nema sumnje na ništa. Zato me zanimalo da li se takve stvari ipak bar malo vide na UZV (dovoljno da stvore tu sumnju)

----------


## kameleon

thnx cure  :Heart: 
nestrpljiva anka i tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfere!!!
njanja1 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~ za sutra!!
mona i mg ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beteeee!!!!
svima ostalima pikalicama i čekalicama puno sreće i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god treba!!! :Kiss:

----------


## luna2

> Onda super, već sam pomislila da se nešto poremetilo! Baš danas gledam, od kuda toliko sluzi Hvala, bubekice!


hvala vam cure sad mi je malo lakse  :Laughing:

----------


## Anci272

Da li se puregon mora davati u tocnom razmaku od 24h? Prvu inekciju mi je dala sestra oko 11h, a htjela bih izbjeci da se moram pikati na poslu. Mogu si dati sljedecu inekciju oko pola 8? Sestra je rekla da si ih dajem ujutro, nije specificirala da mora biti 24h razmaka, a meni tada nije bilo ni na kraj pameti da to pitam.

----------


## bubekica

Ja sam jednom pomicala unazad, tj razmak mi je bio 23h, kako bih nakon par dana dogurala s 11h na 8h. Ako se dobro sjecam smijes varirati 1h, ali nisam sigurna dal smijes vise.

----------


## Anci272

Hvala bubekica! Onda mi nema druge, morat cu to nekako izvesti na poslu.

----------


## mona22

Njanja  :fige:

----------


## njanja1

uf kad bi netko to odradio umjesto mene...jos sat vremena,labor u 9 otvara,oko 14 sati znamo rezultate
boze pomozi...

----------


## dazler

njanja  :fige:

----------


## Loly

*njanja* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~
*Tikki* i *Anka* za super mrvice da se čvrsto prime za mamicu
*kameleon* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i strpljenja još 8 dana

----------


## Strašna

> *njanja* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~
> *Tikki* i *Anka* za super mrvice da se čvrsto prime za mamicu
> *kameleon* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i strpljenja još 8 dana


Lijepo napisano...potpisujem!
Sretno cure!

----------


## malena0808

*Njanja* za betu!!!! Nek bude lijepa troznamenkasta brojka!!!!! Drzim fige!!!!!

----------


## Inesz

> Eto me sa ultrazvuka,ništa se ne događa.....postupak obustavljen i neće mi se računati,morat ću ponoviti sve hormone ,pa sve ispočetka


žao mi je da je ovako završilo, ali je pošteno od Vinogradske da neće računati kao potrošeni postupak.

dazler, koji ti je dr bio kad je rakao da se neće računati kao potrošeni postupak?

i sretno u novoj stimulaciji!  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Bio je IVF, tako pise na otpusnom pismu. Biologica mi samo rekla tel. da se stanica oplodila al da je nazalost triploidan zametak pa nema transfera. Zadnji put su mi radili ICSI pa sam mislila da ce i ovaj put al nisu. Bilo mi je jasno sto je triploidan zametak jedino me brinulo da li je to prirodna pojava koja se moze dogoditi bilo kome ili je neka genetska malformacija kod nekog od nas dvoje pa sam u tom smislu sad smirena.


Ipak je bio IVF, tako da je najvjerojatnije uzrok triplodinosti zametka to da su jajnu stanicu oplodila 2 spermija.

 :Sad: 
Kakav vam je inače spermigram, kakav je bio na dan IVF-a, zašto nisu radili ICSI?

----------


## željkica

*njanja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## s_iva

njanja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## saraya

njanja~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## tikki

Nanja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!

----------


## ljubilica

*Tikki* kako prodje danas?

----------


## Shadow2

Nanja sretno!

----------


## nova21

moja uputnica spremna samo čekam da vještica dođe i krećemo u postupak

----------


## žužy

*njanja*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag!

*nova21*,eto mene sutra gore.Sestra me naručila 2.dc, malo sam se čudila al valjda im tak paše.

----------


## njanja1

:Sad:

----------


## luna2

pozdrav zanima me dali je previse za partnera 6 dana od zadnjeg odnosa za punkciju?

----------


## njanja1

beta nula

----------


## nova21

žužy ja mislim da ću ja u pon bit gore 3dc

----------


## bubekica

> pozdrav zanima me dali je previse za partnera 6 dana od zadnjeg odnosa za punkciju?


nama se cak preporuca 6/7 dana zbog lose dijagnoze. koja je druga opcija? klasicna apstinencija kod normozoospemije bi trebala biti 2-5 dana.

*njanja* grlim.

----------


## tikki

Njanja  :Sad:  žao mi je

----------


## žužy

> 


Žao mi je draga... :Love:

----------


## luna2

bubekica hvala ti

----------


## mravak

> beta nula


*njanja1*

jako , jako mi je žao.....nadala sam se s tobom.... plači,tuguj...i onda digni glavu i kreni u nove pobjede...doći će i na red i vaš dobitni postupak !!!

----------


## vatra86

Ajme njanja bas mi je zao

----------


## mona22

Njanja draga žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## kameleon

Njanja grlim, jako mi je žao..
Anka, tikki kako su prosli transferi?
Svima malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Kiss:

----------


## Stena

Njanja glavu gore !!!  :Taps: 

Odbrojavam dane do vještice i da počnemo s postupkom,jedva čekam ali opet,bojim se lošeg ishoda
,ma *"kako bude bit će!!"* _Citiram svoju dragu virtualnu prijateljicu_

Vadila sam OGTT i malo je nalaz povišeni (na tašte 5,8 poslije dva sata 8,2)jeli bi trebala sad prije postupka piti kakve lijekove,moja dok opće prakse mi nije htjela ništa dati,kaže da je u granicama. Ima tko sa sličnim iskustvom??

----------


## malena0808

*Njanja* draga neopisivo mi je zao!!!!   :Sad:  Svi smo uz tebe

----------


## nova21

Meni je povišen isto nakon 2 sata oko 9 mislim, ali ja imam i pcos pa pijem metfomine

----------


## bubekica

*stena* ja bih na tvom mjestu potrazila misljenje endokrinologa, pa makar privatno.

----------


## nova21

tako je bubekice meni je endokrinolog prepisao metformine, al mi ih je gin povećao

----------


## Loly

> nama se cak preporuca 6/7 dana zbog lose dijagnoze. koja je druga opcija? klasicna apstinencija kod normozoospemije bi trebala biti 2-5 dana.
> 
> *njanja* grlim.


Bubi ovo nisam znala. Mi smo jedan put imali apstinenciju 3 ipo dana i biologica rekla da je to puno  :Confused:

----------


## Tasha1981

[QUOTEVadila sam OGTT i malo je nalaz povišeni (na tašte 5,8 poslije dva sata 8,2)jeli bi trebala sad prije postupka piti kakve lijekove,moja dok opće prakse mi nije htjela ništa dati,kaže da je u granicama. Ima tko sa sličnim iskustvom??[/QUOTE]

Stena, preporučila bih ti da tražiš dr. opće prakse uputnicu za V.V. i da im tamo objasniš situaciju da ideš na IVF. Nama dijabetičarima (pogotovo onima koje planiraju trudnoću ne preporučuju natašte šećer iznad 5 a postprandijalno ne više od 6mmol/l). Svakako provjeri prije nego kreneš u postupak...

----------


## Tasha1981

njanja jako mi je žao. 

Bubekice mene možeš brisati sa liste, u 2 mj sam trebala ić u stimulirani postupak ali odustajem za sada. U 12 mjesecu sam bila u Poliklinici Škvorc u postupku koji je rezultirao betom 0. Dr. nam je reklao da su razmišljali dali bi radili klasičan IVF radi jako dobre pokretljivosti spermija (zadnji spermiogram je glasio oligoasthenoteratozoospermia) obzirom da sam imala 2 oocita nisu htjeli riskirati. 
Sada smo odlučili malo se okrenuti prirodi pa vidjeti što se da napraviti ( zadnji mi je stimulirani na teret fonda)!!

----------


## nova21

koliko treba bit onda apstinencija ako je spermogram normalan (prije ivf, aih)

----------


## bubekica

Nova, pitaj to doktora, predlozit ce ti za vas slucaj. Nama je androlog preporucio 7 dana, kad je manje od toga, sgram je znatno losiji.

----------


## Stena

E sad i da se naručim endokrinologu ne vjerujem da ću doći na red prije postupka,jedino ako bi mi mpo.dok. na osnovu nalaza dao neki lijek?

----------


## tikki

Transfer je prošao super... čuvam dvije mrvice (BC), i čekam betu 17.1. (Ako izdržim do tada)

----------


## Brunaa

*njanja* žao mi je  :Love:  *tikki* sretno, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag
pikalice, čekalice i sve ostale ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## hrki

> *njanja* žao mi je  *tikki* sretno, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag
> pikalice, čekalice i sve ostale ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1


 * X*

----------


## bubekica

drage pcos suborke, ima neka problema s brljavljenjem (smedjarenjem) usred ciklusa?

----------


## nova21

ja nemam, pošto i m dobivam samo duphastonima

----------


## ljubilica

*tikki* koje godine  :Grin:  (sorry morala sam  :Kiss:  ) misliš 17.2??? 
 :fige:  ručno nožne

----------


## Vaki

*njanja1* -  :Love:

----------


## kika222

Bubekice meni zna biti krvavi iscjedak 17,18,19 dc ponekad... Nemam pcos, dr mi je rekao da je to ili anovulatorni ciklus ili poremećaj hormona :Sad: 

Njanja draga žao mi je :Sad: 
Svima želim puno sreće :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

tikki,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od sveg srca za lijepu beticu!
Gdje nam je anka?
nova,nama je u Petrovoj uvijek rečeno apstinencija 3-5 dana za postupak.Sad za s-gram na VV je sestra rekla 3 dana.
Ne sekiraj se,vjer. ti budu rekli kad dođe vrijeme za to.

----------


## tikki

> *tikki* koje godine  (sorry morala sam  ) misliš 17.2??? 
>  ručno nožne


Ha ha ha... vidiš kak sam smotana :D 17.2.2014. Nadam se da do idućeg 17.1. Ljuljam bebicu  :Grin:

----------


## ljubilica

i ja se nadam da ćeš ljuljati i grliti *tikki*!!!!! ima nas još kandidata

----------


## nova21

vaki pp ti je pun

----------


## saraya

> beta nula


žao mi je.. :Love:

----------


## MAMI 2

Njanja stvarno mi je žao.

Svim betočekalicma ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## vatra86

*Bubekice* meni je davnih dana smeđarilo jer mi je progesteron bio nizak

----------


## Vaki

> vaki pp ti je pun


Ispraznila...  :Wink:

----------


## theorema

Zavrsilo čekanje za mene  :Sad:

----------


## njanja1

ovaj me je neuspjeh totalno pokosio,znala sam ja jos od ponedeljka ujutro kako ce biti negativno,znam ja sta kod mene to znojenje znaci,moj mm kaze sad smo za jos jednu stvar pametniji,sa brdom vitamina smo dosli do onoliko folikula,toliko se oplodilo,dvije perfektno razvijene,jedan dio mene bi iso u sljedeci pokusaj a drugi dio je prevelika kukavica...najgore kad neznas kako da sam sebi pomognes,nije to ni financijski vise smjesno...da izvinete bilo je mjeseci gdje za gace nismo imali,bojim se odustat jer hoce li me to gristi ostatak zivota,prespavala sam juce cijeli dan i noc,obecala samoj sebi kako danas nema suza vise,nazvat cu u kliniku da trazim termin za razgovor,da mogu financijski cini mi se sljedeci bi mjesec isla opet...juce sam toliko bila bjesna,razocarana...trajat ce to sad par dana,da opet pokupis kockice i krenes dalje
hvala vama divne zene  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## vatra86

Njanja, nisam te pratila otpocetka, koji ti je ovo postupak po redu? 
Ne znam kako da te utjesim, vjeruj mi i ja sam neutjesna, ne znam sta je gore da ti ne uspije postupak ili da si trudan samo 21 tt...

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure,

jučer sam potonula. A danas da vas izvijestim da nije bilo transfera. Imamo 2 blastice koje su zamrznute, a doktor veli da bi ih bacili u bunar da smo sad išli u ET - citiram. Na dan štoperice mi je progesteron bio 5,1 a maks. razina progesterona za uspješnu implantaciju je 4,7. Doktor veli da to ukazuje na to da endometrij i općenito sve okolnosti nisu pogodne za implantaciju. On kaže da on svakako propagira transfer neki naredni ciklus kad se hormoni stabiliziraju a tijelo odmori od lijekova - a tad je šansa za uspjeh veća od 50%, a ako ET bude unutar stimuliranih ciklusa onda je vjerojatnost uspjeha 35%. Na pitanje zašto mi je progesteron sad tako velik a inače mi je uvijek nizak, doktor veli da pod lijekovima progesteron i estradiol znaju biti van kontrole - a kod mene je supresija išla od 21. dc prošlog ciklusa. 

A biolog je rekao da je šansa da zametci prežive odmrzavanje 98% - tako da sam se pomirila sa situacijom. 

Jedino što mi je bad je to što sam 4 dana uzimala bez veze Utrogestan, a doktor je dakle od dana štoperice znao da neće biti transfera. Samo ja nisam znala.

*Njanja & Theorema* - žao mi je curke!
*
Tikki* - bravo!!!! Navijam za ogromnu betu!!!!!! Sad odmaraj, uživaj i okani se posla!!!!!!!  :Coffee:

----------


## piki

*njanja i theorema*  :Love: 
*mona, tikki* i ostale betočekalice  :Klap:  za lijepe brojčice
*Anka* sigurno je teško ne dobiti odmah mrvice na čuvanje, ali nakon prespavane noći je vjerojatno lakše pa još kad znaš da su šanse veće! Proći će par ciklusa i biti će FET!

----------


## tantolina

Da se i ja malo javim....sa slijedecom m idemo po nasa dva smrzlica...imamo dvije blastice u jednoj slamci...malo se to oteglo zbog kiretaze u 12 mjesecu....malo me panika hvata imam jos samo jedan stimulurani i dva prirodna postupka i to je to....uffff.....
Sve zelim lijepe plusice i pozitivne bete....i sve ono sto prethodi tome

----------


## njanja1

Vatra86 sjetila sam se tebe jutros,mury i jos sto hrabrih zena,koje ste to sve prosle,da me neshvatis krivo gore je vama,vi ste vec neke i stvari za bebe imale,i vi nam mozete biti samo primjer kako treba dalje,jos neodustati! Meni je ovo bio 5-ti stimulirani postupak...sutra je novi dan,jutrom uvijek sve bolje izgleda

----------


## s_iva

njanja :Love: 
Anka, ma brzo ćeš ti po svoje mrvice!
Tikki ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*anka* saljem hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni FET!

----------


## kameleon

nestrpliva anka  :Love:  i drži se...jeste pričali u kojem sljedećem ciklusu bi se radio FET??
tantolina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za FET!!!
mona,mg,tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete!!!!
ja danas 7dnt,još 7 do bete...ovo do sada je brzo prošlo, a od sada.....
još hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za čekalice ,pikalice,trudilice!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## mona22

Hvala cure,Piki jesi bila na ultrazvuku...
svim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~za što god im treba

----------


## mg1975

> mona,mg,tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete!!!!
> ja danas 7dnt,još 7 do bete...ovo do sada je brzo prošlo, a od sada.....


hvala draga, vraćam i tebi malo ~~~~~~ za pozitivnu betu.
mona i ja još 8 punih dana.

ja evo na poslu pa barem malo ne mislim na ishod. Nadam se, a nada zadnja... 
Ovaj put za razliku od ET-a prošli put imam dva broj premale grudnjake, gladna ko vuka, ali i sve me boli kao pred mengu. Bojim se uopće nadati, jer mi je zadnji put trebalo nekoliko mjeseci da razočaranje slegne.

mona kako si ti? imaš kakve simptome?

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Hvala, cure!

Moram se javiti onaj drugi ciklus - dakle ne ovaj kad dobijem prvu M, nego onu drugu.  A FET će biti naravno ukoliko vrijednosti hormona, endometrij i sl. bude ok.

Da li mi preporučate vrkutu? Ne znam kako se pripremati... I endometrij mi nije bio bajan...

----------


## ira001

Pozdrav cure evo da se i ja ubacm prvi puta sam na forumu. Evo ja sam jučer imala transfer 3dnp 2 embrija neznam koliko stanična zaboravila pitati  sada sam u isčekivanju betu vadim 21.02.Jučer kada sam došla doma sa VV imala sam na ulošku malo sviježe krvi i cijeli dan smeđi iscjedak danas je bolje jeli moguće da me doc. možda ozljedio ? jeli koja imala takva iskustva?????

----------


## mona22

> hvala draga, vraćam i tebi malo ~~~~~~ za pozitivnu betu.
> mona i ja još 8 punih dana.
> 
> ja evo na poslu pa barem malo ne mislim na ishod. Nadam se, a nada zadnja... 
> Ovaj put za razliku od ET-a prošli put imam dva broj premale grudnjake, gladna ko vuka, ali i sve me boli kao pred mengu. Bojim se uopće nadati, jer mi je zadnji put trebalo nekoliko mjeseci da razočaranje slegne.
> 
> mona kako si ti? imaš kakve simptome?


Draga moja to mi super zvuči  :fige: ...kod mene ništa posebno,možda cice malo ali mislim da je to više od utrića...ali bez obzira na sve  nadam se i očekujem lijepu brojčicu 14og...čak sam odlučila da ovaj put nema ni testa jer on me samo dotuče do kraja nadam se da ću uspjet izdržat  :Cekam:

----------


## mona22

> Pozdrav cure evo da se i ja ubacm prvi puta sam na forumu. Evo ja sam jučer imala transfer 3dnp 2 embrija neznam koliko stanična zaboravila pitati  sada sam u isčekivanju betu vadim 21.02.Jučer kada sam došla doma sa VV imala sam na ulošku malo sviježe krvi i cijeli dan smeđi iscjedak danas je bolje jeli moguće da me doc. možda ozljedio ? jeli koja imala takva iskustva?????


ira001 dobro nam došla...za iscjedak ti nemogu ništa reci nisam imala takvih iskustava nadam se da će ti neko od cura moći reci o čemu se radi

----------


## žužy

*anka*,a baš mi je žao da je tako ispalo!Neznam kaj da ti rečem..i mene je taj prog zbunjivao,tvoj dr (mog nije bilo) je mene pustio na ET s prog 5,9 dok je svojoj pacijentici s istom vrijednošču odgodil transfer,zbog previsokog prog. I sad ti budi pametan.
Nadam se da će ti FET donijeti sreće i da će biti uspješno!Brzo će to proči  :Love: 

Svim betočekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najtaman betice!

A mi krenuli  :Very Happy: ,od danas po dva gonala,i u utorak prva fm,pa ćemo vidjeti.Sretna :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

[QUOTE=nestrpljiva anka;2568107]Cure,

jučer sam potonula. A danas da vas izvijestim da nije bilo transfera. Imamo 2 blastice koje su zamrznute, a doktor veli da bi ih bacili u bunar da smo sad išli u ET - citiram. Na dan štoperice mi je progesteron bio 5,1 a maks. razina progesterona za uspješnu implantaciju je 4,7. Doktor veli da to ukazuje na to da endometrij i općenito sve okolnosti nisu pogodne za implantaciju. On kaže da on svakako propagira transfer neki naredni ciklus kad se hormoni stabiliziraju a tijelo odmori od lijekova - a tad je šansa za uspjeh veća od 50%, a ako ET bude unutar stimuliranih ciklusa onda je vjerojatnost uspjeha 35%. 

*Anka - Taman sam htjela pitati da li ima netko da nije odmah išao na transfer... Naime, ja još nisam bila ni na aspiraciji, a već su mi rekli da transfera ne će biti jer se razvilo previše folikula. Fino će sve smrznuti pa kad se jajnici smire onda transfer. Prvo sam bila užasno razočarana kao i ti, a sad sam se pomirila sa situacijom. Zapravo me brinulo da će nam sad šanse biti puno manje, ali si me baš razveselila ovim postom.*

----------


## bubekica

Vaki, kad ti je punkcija?
Kod tebe se radi o povecanom riziku za hiperstimulaciju jajnika (ohss). Sretno! Btw koje si godiste i koliko si puregona primila?

----------


## sanjam

Evo kod mene je bila situacija da zbog hiperstimulacije nije bilo transfera. Isli smo na FET koji ciklus kasnije, kad se situacija smirila. Nazalost, neuspjesno dva puta. Tebi zelim drugaciji ishod i drzim fige da ishod bude najbolji moguci!!

----------


## Ajvi

Drage moje, bio bi red da se i ja malo javim.
Prvo šaljem ogromni hug svima kojima treba, a onda još i hrpetinu vibri, nek se nađe za sve.
Ja sam danas piknula zadnje gonale, za tri sata pikam štopericu pa u subotu punkcija.

----------


## Vaki

> Vaki, kad ti je punkcija?
> Kod tebe se radi o povecanom riziku za hiperstimulaciju jajnika (ohss). Sretno! Btw koje si godiste i koliko si puregona primila?


Punkcija mi je u subotu. (Imam 33 god.), Tri dana 150 IU i 3 dana 100 IU Puregona...

*Cure, hvala!
Ajvi  za punkciju!*

----------


## Loly

Evo kod mene svašta nešto  :Smile: 
Bili na konzultacijama, brojili antralne folikule, na livom jajniku 5-6 a na desnom 3. Jel to ok?
Dr predložio biopsiju endometrija, kao da poboljšava implantaciju 10-15 %, tako da smo i to odma napravili, malo bolno ali sreća kratko traje. Imate vi cure iskustva s tim?
 I na kraju, odredio protokol, od 2 dc krećem s letrilanom(femara), to je otprilike za nekih 15ak dana kada očekujem M.
Svim curama sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

loly,
je li dr pregledao cijeli volumen jajnika? 8-9 antalnih za ženu koja ima 33 godine je reduciran broj, realativno malo antalnih je to  :Sad: 

evo jedan link:
http://www.advancedfertility.com/antralfollicles.htm

----------


## Ajvi

Vaki, sretno i tebi. Uostalom, vidimo se u subotu na punkciji!

----------


## Loly

Inesz pregledao je cijeli volumen jajnika, sve mi pokazao na uzv i  objasnio. Kaze da zato slabo reagiram na stimulaciju, ali da ga buni visoki amh i da ne viruje da je nalaz bas tocan, pita je di sama ga radila u bolnickom labu ili privatno (ja u analize).

----------


## Inesz

da, ti imaš amh 33 pmol/l što znači da bi trebala imati puno veći broj preantralnih i antralnih folikula.

nalazi amh znaju biti nevjerodostojni, očito greške u samom procesu i postupku analize seruma kod određivanja vrijednosti amh.

----------


## kameleon

Inesz ili netko drugi tko zna, moj amh je 3,51 ng/l, koliko je to u pmol/l. Dr je rekao da je dobar, a neke cure imaju puno veće vrijednosti pa me to malo buni...očito nisu iste mjerne jedinice ili?!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pikanje,puncije,transfere, bete svima!!

----------


## njanja1

cure jeste vi ikad cule za driling jajnika?? budjenje janjnika strujom??? 
svima puno  :fige: za sta god trebaju

----------


## nova21

čula sam za driling, to ti je kod pco jajnika kad ih čište od cista, koliko sam shvatila, izbuše ih ili šta već

----------


## njanja1

aha ja skuzila kako je to za ove ljene jajnike,ipak budem pitala u utorak...ja sam se vec dala na pripreme  :Smile:  moram necim zaokupit misli i glavu,nece oni meni vise moj zivot vodit...svi su vitamini naruceni DHEA danas kupljena,sve sto mi o progesteronu treba znam napamet i na papiru stoji,imam sto pitanja i podpitanja,ako mi oni i financije dozvole u 5 mj idem na sljedeci postupak,nasla sam caku kako da osiguranje zeznem za sprice ako mi to uspije i ako se dogovorimo za neku normalnu cijenu...nevrijedi mi sjedit i plakat time jos niko nije nista promjenio

----------


## piki

> Hvala cure,Piki jesi bila na ultrazvuku...
> svim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~za što god im treba


Sutra draga! javim.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Žužy,* svaki doktor ima svoju politiku: možda tvome doktoru taj visoki progesteron nije bitan. Čak znam za neke doktore u Petrovoj koji cijeli postupak jedan put ili ni jedan put kontroliraju hormone, a ovaj moj me više puta slao vaditi i progesteron i estradiol i LH. I nije rijetko da odgodi transfer. 

Možda je on tebe poslao na transfer nakon konzultacije s tvojim doktorom, a on je za svoju vlastitu pacijenticu odlučio drugačije. 

Dok mi je čak rekao da bi on mene poslao u transfer da je biolog rekao da su zametci lošije kvalitete i/ili smatra da neće preživjeti odmrzavanje. 

Savjetujem ti da sad u postupku jedeš više proteina, a smanjiš udio ugljikohidrata kako bi poradila na kvaliteti JS - znam da ti s tim nemaš problema, ali neće biti od viška. *I želim ti puuuuuuuuuuuuuno uspjeha i sreće i da ti uspije ovaj prvi postupak na VV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ja sam odlučila da od danas startam s Vrkutom - od nje nema štete samo koristi. I do FET-a budem jela ciklu, ananas, pila čaj od koprive, brusnice i sve nekaj što je zdravo. 

*Vaki* - to i tebi preporučam!!!!! Ne želim da mi se ponovi situacija da nekaj ne štima i da ne mogu u transfer...

----------


## clematis

> Sutra draga! javim.


cekam te ko ozebla sunce  :Grin:

----------


## ljube

> Inesz ili netko drugi tko zna, moj amh je 3,51 ng/l, koliko je to u pmol/l. Dr je rekao da je dobar, a neke cure imaju puno veće vrijednosti pa me to malo buni...očito nisu iste mjerne jedinice ili?!


Faktor konverzije u pmol/L je 7,14 pa pomnoži svoju vrijednost.

----------


## mari80

> Pa pen je zakon! Danas sam se pikala na autocesti (nisam ja vozila). Ali bilo je pikanja na autocesti i sa muckanjem gonala. Sa penom je puno elegantnije



tikki aj please mi pojasni sto je to pen?? ja mozda vec ovaj mjesec isto krecem s pikanjem, a kad vidim iglu zacrni mi se sve pred ocima... pitat cu frendicu da me pika, samo ako mi pojasnis malo gdje kupiti taj pen , kak to izgleda i koliko košta???

----------


## njanja1

mari80 sa pen mozes samo puregon spricat,isto sa iglom...samo sto je bas tanka i mene nije bolila

----------


## mari80

> mari80 sa pen mozes samo puregon spricat,isto sa iglom...samo sto je bas tanka i mene nije bolila


ajme jadna li sam ja mislim da u prvom postupku ja jos nista necu pohvatati, a ne mislim se sama pikat, moze bit najtanja na svijetu jabas imam fobiju od igala... mozda ce htjet pikat na odjelu ginekologije ako ih zamolim...

----------


## žužy

Ma oče *mari*,evo ja sad dobila na VV poštambiljan papirić s dozama i datumima i rekla mi sestra ako se ne budem mogla sama piknuti da s tim odem na hitnu i tamo će me.
Pokušaj ne razmišljati u naprijed (znam,lako reči),kad dogovoriš stimulaciju s doktorom,sve ti bude jasnije i lakše.
Kad imaš dogovoreno?

----------


## bubekica

Razlika pen/ne-pen je samo u tome sto je pen vec "smuckan" lijek, prah je otopljen u otapalu, znaci nema posla s muckanjem. Igle su iste.

----------


## ira001

hvala na dobrodšlici mona22 nema panike iscjedak je prošao s nestrpljenjm čekamo betu sretno svim !! :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

A da? Meni su se penove igle isto učinile tanje i kraće.  :neznam:

----------


## bubekica

mozda i jesu malo drugacije, al necemo cure plasit pa da ispadne da su one u ne-penu debele  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

Bila sam u stadiju kad sam si mjerila vrijeme koliko mi treba da smućkam i piknem 4 gonala.. U usporedbi s tim pen je dosadan...  :Wink:

----------


## saraya

cure jel se kome spavalo od stimulacije? ili je vrijeme u pitanju :neznam:  radim popodnevne smjene...krepana sam...

----------


## s_iva

> cure jel se kome spavalo od stimulacije? ili je vrijeme u pitanju radim popodnevne smjene...krepana sam...


Da, meni uvijek. I budem jako troma (i natučem obavezno 2-3 kg).

----------


## Mary123

Evo cure nema mene dugo pa nemogu sve pohvatati,stoga vam svima skupa šaljem puno vibrica za sve šta vam treba...za bezbolne punkcije,tulum u labu,ugodne ttansfere,ogromne bete i uredne trudnoće...
Ja sam u prikupljanju nalaza i nadam se da će biti svi uredni pa da možemo u taj postupak....svaki dan se sve više brinem jer imamo još dva stimulirana postupka....ali idemo dan po dan.
Ljubim vas sve i držite mi se

----------


## mare41

> (i natučem obavezno 2-3 kg).


iza uha :Smile:  (morala sam, pardon ot)

----------


## jejja

Volim doletit poslat vam svima malo vibra i prasine ~~~~~~~~~~~~ ************** sretno na punkcijama, s bockanjima, i tulumima u labu.. pratim vas i radujem se svakom pomaku na bolje... tuznicama veliki zagrljaj..

----------


## bubekica

evo samo da javi da sam nakon 2 dana spottinga danas posteno prokrvarila, na 15-i dan ciklusa. sa mnom nikad dosadno.

----------


## jejja

O Bubekica pa koji vrag s tim kod tebe, sta je toliko nizak progesteron da bas nikako ne izdrzi ciklus?! Sta tvoj dr kaze na sve to? Zbog cega se uopce ne digne kako treba? Mislim ne moze jedino rjesenje bit trpat se dodatnim progesteronom non-stop...

----------


## bubekica

ne znam, idem u utorak na konzultacije, nadam se da cu onda bit pametnija...

----------


## tina1986

Pozdrav curke da se i ja javim i napisem svoja iskustva ovog propalog fet- a 
Opet sam se igrala s zivcima. 
Transfer je bio s 2 odlične blastice, nisam primala stopericu , samo estrofem 3x1 prije transfera i jos 3 dana nakon transfera, nakon transfer sam uzimali 3x1 duphaston , 1x1 andol, 1x1 folacin, i po potrebi normabelice 
5 dnt - 
6 dnt blagi + , jedva vidljiv, radila u jutro , pojavio se nakon 2 min 
7 dnt + jače vidljiv, radila navečer , odmah se pojavio
8 dnt + slabiji ali se vidi , radila navečer, nakon 3 min se pojavio 
9 dnt - , kasnije nakon 20 min jedva vidljiv svjetli plus 
10 dnt vodila betu koja je 0,6 

Ima li tko ovakvo iskustvo. Ne kužim pozitivne tekstove 2 dana. 
Doktor kaže da napravimo test za 2 dana ali sumnjam da će bit pozitivan ! 
Molim mišljenje cura koje su imale slična iskustva

----------


## s_iva

> iza uha (morala sam, pardon ot)


Zezaš ti mene!  :Razz:

----------


## bubekica

*tina* vjerojatno je rijec o jako maloj beti (biokemijskoj).

----------


## vatra86

O Bubekice, rekoh  da su hormoni.. Pa stvarno.. Ne znam sta reci..

----------


## theorema

> evo samo da javi da sam nakon 2 dana spottinga danas posteno prokrvarila, na 15-i dan ciklusa. sa mnom nikad dosadno.


a joj. to jos nisam cula, nema mi smisla. 
javi što ce reci dr.

----------


## mima32

Pozdrav svima. Tuznicama zagrljaj, ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~
Stigli su i moji nalazi hormona (nitko mi ih inace nije trazio za MPO), pa sam radila samo AMH i testosteron. 
AMH 7.5pmol/L
Jasno mi je da je to nisko, ali koliko je to los nalaz?
Slobodni testosteron 32.3 pmol/L (ref. 0.2-14.2)
Testosteron 2.6nmol/L (ref. 0.4-2.6)
Kako povisen testosteron utjece na cijeli IVF? Kako ga smanjiti? Zna netko?

----------


## sos15

Samo da vam javim da je nasa boss rodila djecake, javila je sad na temi azoostatistika. Ako neko moze otvoriti cestitarsku temu, slabo se snalazim preko telefona.

----------


## nova21

Otvorena je mova tema za čestitke   http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84025-Boss-je-rodila!!!

----------


## piki

Pozdrav cure! Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Obavila danas drugi uzv. Na 8+1 tt smo veliki 17 mm, sve je kako treba biti; čula sam srce i lagano se raspekmezila. Sad opet dalje polako dan po dan.

----------


## mona22

> Pozdrav cure! Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> Obavila danas drugi uzv. Na 8+1 tt smo veliki 17 mm, sve je kako treba biti; čula sam srce i lagano se raspekmezila. Sad opet dalje polako dan po dan.


 :Klap:  draga  puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje

----------


## njanja1

piki  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

i ja  sam  danas   imala   drugi   uzv   8+5   i  veliki smo  22mm  ,   
ciste  su i dalje   tu   ali ne rastu   , a nisu se  ni smanjile,....uzv  za  3tj....
dr  me salje  u  split   na  serklazu   oko  14tj   pa me zanima    kbc split,  i   dobar  dr.   za  preporucit

----------


## TinaH

Evo curke da se i ja javim napokon sam docekala postupak,bila sam na brdu i sljedeci ciklus krecemo u postupak bit ce inseminacija,jer je dragom ovaj put spermiogram bio punooo bolji sad sam u iscekivanju sljedece menge i po prvi put jedva cekam da dode..hehe
Moram opaviti HSG to idem u ponedeljak i pomalo me strah jer neznam sta me ceka, netko od vas mozda obavljao to dali boli?  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Bubekice stvarno ti nikad nije dosadno, izgleda da su ti hormoni podivljali.

Svima kolektivne da nebi koga zaboravila ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
Je li imala koja od vas bolni ciklus poslije postupka. mene tako boli desni jajnik , prvo me probolo 8dc da sam se preznojila , i sad me opet počelo frkat a 10 dc mi je .

----------


## nova21

cure trebam pomoć danas mi je 3 dan od prestanka korištenja duphastona, počelo mi je sa sluzi ić krv ali u malim količinama (ne ostaje na ulošku). trebamo ovaj mj u postupak. inače tek 3dc počnem jače curit. šta da radim da brojim od danas 1dc ili da sačekam sutra

----------


## MAMI 2

Pričekaj sutra pa ćeš vidjet dali će krenuti, a ako ti je tek sad krenulo onda tek sutra brojiš 1dc.

----------


## nova21

nije sada, poslijepodne oko 2-3

----------


## mari80

curke svima veliki pozdrav i velike bete svima zelim...
ja sma danas bila kod svog soc. gin. a uputnicu za ivf sad sredinom/ krajem veljace, na sto mi je on samoinicijativno ispisao recept za folacin 5 mg te preporucio da i suprug i ja uzimamo po jednu tabletu 2 puta na dan. Meni se cini 10 mg previse?? jel ima netko iskustva s folacinom i je li bi to trebali uzimati?

----------


## dazler

TinaH  boli,ali preživiš,neću ti lagati,boli,ali je kratko
Mari slobodno pijte folacin

----------


## TinaH

[QUOTE=dazler;2569600]TinaH  boli,ali preživiš,neću ti lagati,boli,ali je kratko

A dobro,ako su prezivjeli svi prezivjet cu i ja..sve samo da nakraju uspijemo..  :Wink:

----------


## Sandra1971

TinaH, ja sam bila krajem siječnja na HSG...Boli,ali bol je trenutna, ne traje dugo, a nakon 1h je kao da nisi ni bila  :Smile:  kažu da,ako su jajovodi prohodni, boli manje...sretno!

----------


## snupi

Tinah boli ako su ti zastopani jajovodi!

----------


## Strašna

> Pozdrav cure! Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> Obavila danas drugi uzv. Na 8+1 tt smo veliki 17 mm, sve je kako treba biti; čula sam srce i lagano se raspekmezila. Sad opet dalje polako dan po dan.


Piki mila...radujem se...  :Klap:  :Shy kiss:

----------


## željkica

crvenkapice  :Very Happy: !!!!!!!
svim novim trudnicama čestitam od srca!!!!!
tužnicama veliki zagrljaj!!!!

*sara* kako ide postupak???

----------


## tigrical

> Tinah boli ako su ti zastopani jajovodi!


Boli i ako nisu...uh!

----------


## Ajvi

Prijavljujem 9js s jučerašnje punkcije. Rekli su mi da su folikuli bili malo mali pa me frka jesu li zrele.

----------


## saan

Vauuu Ajvi lijepa brojcica... ~~~~~~~~~~~Da se lijepo oplode i da bude sve ok. Bit ce tu i smrzlica :Smile:

----------


## clematis

> Pozdrav cure! Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> Obavila danas drugi uzv. Na 8+1 tt smo veliki 17 mm, sve je kako treba biti; čula sam srce i lagano se raspekmezila. Sad opet dalje polako dan po dan.



odlicno,  :Very Happy: 
neka si se raspekmezila... pa dugo to cekas

polako prema 12 tt i sve ce biti super.

----------


## mona22

> Prijavljujem 9js s jučerašnje punkcije. Rekli su mi da su folikuli bili malo mali pa me frka jesu li zrele.


 :fige:  za dobar tulum u labu

----------


## njanja1

Ajvi super  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

svima želim puno sreće u bilo kojoj fazi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
mona,mg kako ste vi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete!!!
ja nisam naj...počelo smeđarenje, a tako sam bila uvjerena da je ovaj put to-to!
ipak u četvrtak ću odradit betu, znam da nije sve gotovo, i da ima nade, ali nekako sam jako skeptična trenutno  :Sad:

----------


## snupi

Mene nije nista boljelo!

----------


## mona22

> svima želim puno sreće u bilo kojoj fazi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> mona,mg kako ste vi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete!!!
> ja nisam naj...počelo smeđarenje, a tako sam bila uvjerena da je ovaj put to-to!
> ipak u četvrtak ću odradit betu, znam da nije sve gotovo, i da ima nade, ali nekako sam jako skeptična trenutno


draga  :fige:  da smeđarenje prestane..probaj više odmarat i mirovat...kod mene ništa posebo par puta me zabolio trbuh kao pred mengu i to je to cice ništa posebno,a neznam i ja sam ujerena da će ovaj put uspjet a kako vrijeme prolazi sve više sumnjam a opet nadam se...a 14ti nekako daleko a obećala sam si da nema testića  :scared:

----------


## sara10

> *sara* kako ide postupak???


*Željkice* jučer mi je bila 1 folikulometrija i imam 9 folikula, veličine 9-12 mm, endom. je 4 mm, on će se još podebljati. To mi je bio 8 dc.  Dalje nastavljam isto po pola decapeptyla i 2 gonala, pa u utorak ponovo uzv.

----------


## sretna 1506

> *Željkice* jučer mi je bila 1 folikulometrija i imam 9 folikula, veličine 9-12 mm, endom. je 4 mm, on će se još podebljati. To mi je bio 8 dc.  Dalje nastavljam isto po pola decapeptyla i 2 gonala, pa u utorak ponovo uzv.


Super,baš mi je drago,nadam se da si i ti zadovoljna.

----------


## malena0808

> *Željkice* jučer mi je bila 1 folikulometrija i imam 9 folikula, veličine 9-12 mm, endom. je 4 mm, on će se još podebljati. To mi je bio 8 dc.  Dalje nastavljam isto po pola decapeptyla i 2 gonala, pa u utorak ponovo uzv.


Draga Sara bas mi je neopisivo drago sto si tako dobro reagirala na stimulaciju! Jupiiii za folikule, snjopaj dosta cikle zbog endometrija al zadebljatt ce se on i sam  :Smile: )) Drzin fige da ovo bude dobitan postupak!  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

> i ja  sam  danas   imala   drugi   uzv   8+5   i  veliki smo  22mm  ,   
> ciste  su i dalje   tu   ali ne rastu   , a nisu se  ni smanjile,....uzv  za  3tj....
> dr  me salje  u  split   na  serklazu   oko  14tj   pa me zanima    kbc split,  i   dobar  dr.   za  preporucit


Draga *crvenkapice*  :Very Happy:  Nisam znala da si trudna :Klap:  Zelim ti skolsku trudnocu i da sve bude onako kako ti zelis!

----------


## Mury

*kameleon*, mona22 i ostale betočekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vas razvesele prekrasne bete!!! Iš, smeđarenje kod *kameleon*, iš~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
I ostalim curama u kojoj god fazi bile želim puno sreće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## kika222

Drage ženice želim svima puno sreće u kojoj god ste fazi :Smile:  
Poseban pozdrav i puno sreće sari 10 :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## željkica

> *Željkice* jučer mi je bila 1 folikulometrija i imam 9 folikula, veličine 9-12 mm, endom. je 4 mm, on će se još podebljati. To mi je bio 8 dc.  Dalje nastavljam isto po pola decapeptyla i 2 gonala, pa u utorak ponovo uzv.


super  :Very Happy:  a kako bi reagirala u prijašnjim postupcima?

----------


## s_iva

Crvenkapice i Piki  :Zaljubljen: 
Ajvi ~~~~~~~ za tulum
Posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ betočekalicama
Mury, u kojoj si ti fazi? Jesi opet na antibioticima?

----------


## clematis

> i ja  sam  danas   imala   drugi   uzv   8+5   i  veliki smo  22mm  ,   
> ciste  su i dalje   tu   ali ne rastu   , a nisu se  ni smanjile,....uzv  za  3tj....
> dr  me salje  u  split   na  serklazu   oko  14tj   pa me zanima    kbc split,  i   dobar  dr.   za  preporucit


 :Very Happy:  ohooo, super za uzv. I ja sam imala ciste na oba jajnika, mislim da mi je negdje u 10 tt pukle, tj na uzv se vise nisu vidjele i sve je sad ok.
Nego daj mi reci zasto u 14 tt na serklazu, kaj te ne ide malo kasnije tipa u 20 i nekom tt?

----------


## frodo

Dobro jutro cure moje  :Smile: 

Ne pišem često iako svakodnevno pratim sve.
Prvo da poželim sve najljepše svima nama, i trudnicama i pikalicama i čekalicama koječega  :Cekam: 

*Ja se prijavljujem - dobila m. danas, sutra vadim krv i nadam se da počinjem s pikanjem - 3 Menopura dnevno, za početak!*
Nadamo se uspjehu, tako rado bi bracu ili seku...osim toga, danas nam je 6. rođendan ...  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

*Kika222*  :Kiss: 
*Sretna*, zadovoljna sam, ali sve znamo da se treba poklopit milijun faktora da bio došlo do T. I dosad sam dobro reagirala. imali bi dobre embrije, naročito u zadnjoj stimulaciji prije ove (po riječima biologa) pa ništa tako da korak po korak...
*Željkice* slično sam reagirala u svim dosadašnjim postupcima, uvijek na 1. folikul. imam par folikula, samo što je u Cita 1. folikul. 6 dc, ovdje je 8 dc.

----------


## Ajvi

Izgleda da se naši malci dobro zabavljaju u labu - transfer je u četvrtak!  :Grin: 
Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, za sve što vam treba!

----------


## saan

Ajvi super! Sretno u cetvrtak  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikki

Kameleon ~~~~~~~~~~ da smeđarenje stane!!! I da se u četvrtak veselimo tvojoj beti!

Ajvi, držim fige za dobar tulum u labu!

Svim curkama puno sreće!

Ja sam danas u nekom tmurno nervoznom raspoloženju ;( ne mogu se uopće koncentrirat na posao i uopće ne znam kako mi tako sporo prolazi vrijeme! Onak, razmišljam kako je ovo u mojoj MPO priči 26 tjedan čekanja, što je ravno pola godine... uh baš sam sva zbedirana.

----------


## ljubilica

*Kameleon*  :fige: 
*Tikki* drz se, takav je dan
*Ajvi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svima *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## mg1975

Nisam izdržala  :gaah:  napravila test i 0 bodova, kako sam ga radila popodne probat ću još ujutro pa ćemo vidjeti...

----------


## mona22

> Nisam izdržala  napravila test i 0 bodova, kako sam ga radila popodne probat ću još ujutro pa ćemo vidjeti...


žao mi je draga... :fige:  da je bilo rano  :Love:

----------


## mg1975

> žao mi je draga... da je bilo rano


Hvala draga. Javim se sutra, a u petak na brdo po konačan odgovor.

----------


## Strašna

*mg1975* draga i ja držim fige da je rano...o šaljem ~~~~~~~~ da se "okrene" na bolje :D

----------


## Vaki

Evo, moji malci isto duraju prema petom danu... Bilo bi odlično kada bi ih barem 12 izdržalo. He-he!

----------


## Inesz

Vaki, koliko si stanica imala, koliko je embrija?

~~~ sretno na transferu kad bude.

----------


## Vaki

Bilo je 13 stanica. Danas mi je rekla biologica da se još svi bore, vidjet ćemo u četvrtak.  :Wink:

----------


## tikki

Vaki~~~~~~~ za male borce!

----------


## njanja1

kameleon...mona mislim na vas nadam se pozitivnim vijestima za koji dan  :Smile: 
i sad ja imam pitanje,meni jos nije stigo ciklus?? u srijedu sam prekinula sa svim ljekovima ustvari sa estrogenom vaginalno,normalno tri dana nakon prestanka uzimanja ljekova...
nenadam se da su pogrijesili nego se malo sekiram da nije do progesteron sprica??

----------


## njanja1

nisam znala dali da napisem ali nekome mozda pomogne ovaj info...nije blizu i nije ni jednostavno doci do Turske ali ja si ovaj put tj za sljedeci put narucujem sprice iz Turske,komsinica ce mi ponjet posto jedna ampula merionala kosta 3€,puregon jos neznam cekam da mi mail posalju...izvinite ako je sad glupost ovo sto sam napisala  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Bilo je 13 stanica. Danas mi je rekla biologica da se još svi bore, vidjet ćemo u četvrtak.


bravo!
naprijed blastice.
bit će tu blastica bar za jednu bebu.

inače, u mpo-u se računa da za jednu bebu treba u prosjeku 5 blastica.

naravno, nakad je i jedan 2nevni2stanični dovoljan, ali eto-statistika kaže 5 blastica za jednu bebu.

 :Smile: 

sretno cure!

----------


## Inesz

> nisam znala dali da napisem ali nekome mozda pomogne ovaj info...nije blizu i nije ni jednostavno doci do Turske ali ja si ovaj put tj za sljedeci put narucujem sprice iz Turske,komsinica ce mi ponjet posto jedna ampula merionala kosta 3€,puregon jos neznam cekam da mi mail posalju...izvinite ako je sad glupost ovo sto sam napisala


njanja, je li dobro kužim, ampula merionala 3 eura tj. oko 25 kuna? koliko to košta u mađarskoj ili u austriji? kako misliš preko granice sa tim lijekovima? bojim se da to nije u skladu s carinskim propisima, tj. ako ih ne prijaviš a carinici nađu-ide globa, a ako prijaviš onda ti kažu da ne možeš uvest jer za uvoz lijekova postoje posbni propsi i potrebna su posbna odobranja.

----------


## mona22

> kameleon...mona mislim na vas nadam se pozitivnim vijestima za koji dan 
> i sad ja imam pitanje,meni jos nije stigo ciklus?? u srijedu sam prekinula sa svim ljekovima ustvari sa estrogenom vaginalno,normalno tri dana nakon prestanka uzimanja ljekova...
> nenadam se da su pogrijesili nego se malo sekiram da nije do progesteron sprica??


Hvala draga...što se tiče tvog pitanja neznam što da ti kažem meni obično dođe za 2 dana,ali mislim da ciklus može da kasni i do 7 dana vjerovatno ti se budu javile cure koje imaju više iskustva s tim

----------


## mona22

kameleon i mg kako ste cure.... mg da li si radila test  :fige:  za plusić

----------


## luna2

Evo da se i ja javim punkcija je bila u subotu,bilo 5 stanica a sad cekanje transfera u cetvrtak nadamo se svi najboljem

----------


## nova21

da se javim, od jučer sam pikalica, kontrola u subotu

----------


## mona22

> Evo da se i ja javim punkcija je bila u subotu,bilo 5 stanica a sad cekanje transfera u cetvrtak nadamo se svi najboljem


Sretno

----------


## mona22

> da se javim, od jučer sam pikalica, kontrola u subotu


Sretno

----------


## luna2

Hvala cure i vama

----------


## kameleon

hvala vam cure, ali mislim da opet ništa.. :Sad: 
krenulo lagano krvarenje i ne nadam se nekom veselju..
betu ću vaditi samo za statistiku..
svima ostalima želim puno sreće i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za js,transfere,plusiće i bete!!!!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## KLARA31

molila bi vas ako imate kakav kontakt za jeftine lh trakice kupit?

----------


## njanja1

inesz ta komsinica sto ce mi ih ponjet je sama sebi donosila iz turske ljekove jer je ona svoja 4 pokusaja davno ispucala nazalost! sa njom sam se u nedelju nasla na kavi pa mi je ona rekla kako je merional 3€ to sigurno zna,ostatak ce provjerit i samo da joj donesem recepte! nemam pojma,ja cu danas uzet recepte pa cu vidjet kako ce se to odvijat dalje...u madjarskoj je jedna kutija (10 kom) 110€ a u becu 170€ jos mi je rekla kako decapepty mogu od moje doktorice dobit mora samo na receptu pisat kako imam trombozu!!!!nemam pojma probat cu  :Smile:  ako uspije saljite recepte  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

kameleon, šaljem malo pozitive ~~~~~~~~~~!
Svima u bilo kojoj fazi postupka,sretno i  :fige:   :fige: 

Kod nas danas prva FM na 7. dc..gonalu dodan cetrotide i sutra opet uzv.

----------


## mg1975

> kameleon i mg kako ste cure.... mg da li si radila test  za plusić


Mona jesam jutros i negativan tako da mislim da se ponovio scenarij od prošlog puta - biokemijska. Sve ću znati u petak ujutro nakon bete...ali i dalje se nadam

----------


## bubekica

> Mona jesam jutros i negativan tako da mislim da se ponovio scenarij od prošlog puta - biokemijska. Sve ću znati u petak ujutro nakon bete...ali i dalje se nadam


zasto mislis da je bila biokemijska?

----------


## boogie woogie

Inesz quote : inače, u mpo-u se računa da za jednu bebu treba u prosjeku 5 blastica.

naravno, nakad je i jedan 2nevni2stanični dovoljan, ali eto-statistika kaže 5 blastica za jednu bebu.

 :Smile: 

sretno cure![/QUOTE]



*Inesz* honey, kako 5 blastica za jednu bebu, kad je uspjeh transfera blastice oko 40-45%. Mozda od 3 blastice je jedna beba :D

----------


## mg1975

> zasto mislis da je bila biokemijska?


bubi i prošli put sam imala iste simptome, negativan test i na kraju beta 28,0. jedina razlika je što sada nisam imala roskasti iscjedak.

----------


## njanja1

Boogy meni je sad reko kako 7 idealnih za jednu trudnocu??? Ja neznam tko tu koga pravi lud! Statistike su glupost kaze moj doktor!

----------


## Inesz

> Inesz quote : inače, u mpo-u se računa da za jednu bebu treba u prosjeku 5 blastica.
> 
> naravno, nakad je i jedan 2nevni2stanični dovoljan, ali eto-statistika kaže 5 blastica za jednu bebu.
> 
> 
> 
> sretno cure!




*Inesz* honey, kako 5 blastica za jednu bebu, kad je uspjeh transfera blastice oko 40-45%. Mozda od 3 blastice je jedna beba :D[/QUOTE]



_za jednu bebu koja će iz rodilišta doći kući, ne 5 blastica za jednu trudnoću već za živorođeno dijete.

ja sam nailazila na takve podatke. ako nađem linkove, budem stavila ovdje._

----------


## mona22

> Mona jesam jutros i negativan tako da mislim da se ponovio scenarij od prošlog puta - biokemijska. Sve ću znati u petak ujutro nakon bete...ali i dalje se nadam


Žao mi je draga ... :fige:  da na ovo valentinovo bude najljepše u životu

----------


## boogie woogie

a mislim…. meni je dr rekla od 8 embrija 3.dan da su 2 take-home-babies  :Very Happy:  a s obzirom da je sansa da se embriji 8 dan razviju do blastice oko 50%, znaci 4 blastice, a sansa svake blastice oko 40%-50%, onda opet dvije take-home bebe  :Very Happy:  ma tjesim se, znam…. statistika je bitch!! pogotovo svakoj pojedinoj od nas  :cupakosu: 
 :ulje:

----------


## lberc

meni je dobitna bila dvodnevna mrva...danas punimo 20 tt,na pola puta smo
želim vam svima istu sreću ko sebi,i ak ne bude sad,ne odustajte,bude...meni je trebalo samo 10 godina,pokušavanja,7 godina mpo borbe i 11 postupaka...
sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

*kameleon*
draga,jako mi je žao,mislila sam da je ovaj put to to !!još cemo sačekat tvoju betu,mozda,mozda nas iznenadi
imate li zaleđenih embrija? ?

----------


## njanja1

cudne su te njihove statistike,meni to izgleda ako njima pasu onda se po njima vode! ja sam upoznala jednu zenu koja je nakon 7 god borbe ostala trudna sa smrzlicem C kvalitete,kojeg nisu htjeli ni zamrznut ali je ona inzistirala! tako da tu nemozes biti pametan
uglavnom ja sam juce bila u klinici,recepte sam dobila,dao mi je uputnicu za kiritazu,koju bi trebala u travnju uradit posto je postupak u svibnju,on kaze kaki to povisuje sanse,vec se jednom maternica otvara,nek ostruzu taj neki dio ili cijelu nemam pojma kako to funcionira,stimulacija je ista,puregon,merional i decapepty! jedina promjena ce biti progesteron od dana punkcije!

----------


## boogie woogie

*Iberc* - respect!
*kameleon*- drz se!
*njanja*- probaj sve, jesi isla kod osteopata, probaj i to, u slucaju da ti je fizionomija ukosena i uklijestena, tako je meni rekao…..

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Kameleon* - bilo bi mi uistinu jako, jako žao da Vam ovaj postupak nije uspio - i zato se nadam da si u krivu i da će te ogromna beta sutra iznenaditi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## njanja1

Kameleon grlim te  :Kiss:  
Boogie to jos nisam probala,jesi ti isla? Jesam jednom davno bila ali zbog kicme,na to nisam tad ni mislila!
Mona kako si ti?

----------


## mona22

Drage moje znam da sam rekla da neću radit  test,ali naravno da je to teško ispoštovat  pa sam jutros jedan napravila i on je naravno opet negativan  :Sad: ....mislim da je to to još samo da izvadim betu pa da bude potvrđeno...svim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za šta god im treba

----------


## piki

*mona, kameleon* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta ipak donese sreću!

----------


## žužy

Mi danas obavili 2. uzv,doktor dodao još jedan gonal,sutra kontrola,vjerojatno štoperica i u subotu punkcija.

mona,grlim...vadiš betu u petak?

----------


## kameleon

hvala vam cure svima na podršci  :Love: 
nažalost, moja beta je 0  :gaah: 
....a baš sam imala dobar feeling  :facepalm: 
svima želim više sreće i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za js, punkcije,transfere i bete!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

A neeeeee!!! Kameleon..  :Sad:  bas mi je zao jako jako!

----------


## mona22

Žužy da betu vadim u petak
Kameleon draga žao mi je...grlim

----------


## dazler

E sad ću si tek pucati u glavu  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Dobila sam novi nalaz AMH <1.0 pmol/L
prije 8mjeseci mi je bio 6,6  kako to???????????????????????????????????

----------


## bubekica

*kameleon* jako mi je zao....

----------


## geronimo

U iščekivanju sam bete u petak. 12 dana nakon inseminacije. razlog zašto je vadim prije je što mi 14 dan pada u nedjelju a u petak će se vidjeti ionako ako se nešto uhvatilo. Imam doma i test i ne znam dali bi radila ujutro  :Unsure:  
Simptoma baš i nemam...tako da se ne nadam ničemu...

----------


## bubekica

*geronimo* radije pricekaj ponedjeljak, 12-i dan od inseminacije je zbilja rano za testiranje. naravno, beta ce pokazat dal se nesto uhvatilo, ali ako bude pozitivna, bit ce jako mala i donijet ce ti puno neizvjesnosti. na tvom mjestu bih uradila test u nedjelju, a betu vadila u ponedjeljak.

----------


## saan

Dazler... Nema potrebe za pucanjem :Wink:  iako tocno znam kako se osjecas, moj amh je 1,14 pmol i evo danas nam je 20+3 . U stimuliranom postupku sam dobila 1 zrelu js i hvala bogu uhvatilo se! Tako da sam ti ja zivi primjer da je sve moguce i nisam jedina!
Draga drzim fige :Smile: 
Svima saljem puno pozitivnih vibri i trudnicke prasine.....

----------


## njanja1

kameleon  :Love:  glavu gore draga,isplaci se,odmori se...

----------


## dazler

Joj Saan riječi ti se pozlatile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ne znam kako je moglo sve tako brzo pasti???????????

----------


## Mury

> E sad ću si tek pucati u glavu 
> Dobila sam novi nalaz AMH <1.0 pmol/L
> prije 8mjeseci mi je bio 6,6  kako to???????????????????????????????????


Ovo su dani pada AMH....moj prije dvije godine bio 12, sada 5  :Sad: ....isto sam se šokirala kojom brzinom pada, nema mi islaska iz banane  :Sad: ....vrijeme je odbrojano....
Cure s negativnim testovima, betama...šaljem vam veliki hug...ovi dani su baš bezveze  :Sad: .
Pikalicama, čekalicama punkcija, ET, beta...puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Argente

kameleon, baš mi je žao..znam kako si puno nade polagala u promjenu klinike, i ja sam bila uvjerena da će vam tamo iz prve uspjeti  :Sad:  Jeste napravili već neki plan za dalje?

----------


## mg1975

*kameleon* žao mi je  :Love: 
*
mona*, draga glavu gore i da ponovim tvoje riječi - nadam se da će nam Valentinovo donesti najljepši dar  :Smile: 

svim ostalima šaljem malo ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

kameleon, žao mi je    :Love:

----------


## žužy

kameleon,žao mi je jako.

----------


## Vaki

> Ovo su dani pada AMH....moj prije dvije godine bio 12, sada 5 ....isto sam se šokirala kojom brzinom pada, nema mi islaska iz banane ....vrijeme je odbrojano....
> Cure s negativnim testovima, betama...šaljem vam veliki hug...ovi dani su baš bezveze .
> Pikalicama, čekalicama punkcija, ET, beta...puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!


Ovo je Mury tako lijepo napisala da mogu samo potpisati!

----------


## ljubilica

Kameleon, bas mi je zao!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## Konfuzija

Što se tiče AMH, nemojte ga baš u bilo kojem labu vaditi. VV i Vinogradska to već dugo rade i pouzdani su. Kod malih privatnih poliklinika zna biti svašta, govorim iz vlastitog iskustva.

----------


## Frćka

Joooj! *Kameleon*, baš mi je žao! :Sad: 
*Mona* još držim  :fige:

----------


## tikki

Kameleon, jako jako mi je žao  :Love:  drži se, draga!

Ja sam bila nestrpljiva s obzirom da su me u ponedjeljak naglo sasvim prestale bolit cice, da su mi nekakvi grčevi u trbuhu nestali kao čarolijom izbrisani... I test je jutros veliki -  :Sad:  u petak vadim betu, ali ne nadam se previše

Edit: MM radio s-gram nakon operacije varikokele krajem 10 mjeseca - Normozoospermija ! Jeeeee!

----------


## tantolina

Kameleon tako sam vjerovala u ovaj postupak.... :Love: ....nadam se da već imaš planove za dalje...
Cure trebam mali savjet....što mislite da li je bolje ići u FET sa dijagnozom PCOS čekajući prirodnu ovulaciju ili sa estrogenom i progesteronom......ciklusi su mi duži 30-45 zbog PCOS...hvala

----------


## linalena

Kameleon draga jako mi je žao, isplači se izludiraj ako ti paše i plan za dalje

Tikki super za spermiogram, sada čekamo betu

svima puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljubilica

*Tikki*  :fige:  da te iznenadi beta i bravo za nalaz s-grama

----------


## bubekica

> Kameleon tako sam vjerovala u ovaj postupak........nadam se da već imaš planove za dalje...
> Cure trebam mali savjet....što mislite da li je bolje ići u FET sa dijagnozom PCOS čekajući prirodnu ovulaciju ili sa estrogenom i progesteronom......ciklusi su mi duži 30-45 zbog PCOS...hvala


ako ovuliras sigurno, ja bih ti preporucila da ides s prirodnom ovulacijom.


*tikki* super za spermiogram, a za testic  :voodoo:

----------


## TinaH

Pozdrav svima..evo ja sam u iscekivanju prve inseminacije, hsg obavljen jajovodi prohodni..jeeeee..e sad doktorica mi je rekla da uzmem muzu vitamine pa dajte savjet koje tablete preporucate,jesu pili sta vasi muzevi? Znaci da sadrze cink i selen a i da nisu ove sto se narucuju preko neta nego da ih mogu kupit u ljekarni?  :Smile:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

jooooooj - *Kameleon* - ne mogu ti opisati koliko mi je žao što vam nije uspjelo... Drži se, draga! Nemoj očajavati - budi pozitivna!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Tikki* - nije ništa gotovo dok nije gotovo!!! Navijam da te beta iznenadi! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I wow za spermiogram!!!!!!!! Pošto se i mi borimo s varikokelom - ovo je uistinu super vijest - i to što je tako brzo došlo do oporavka!!!! 

*TinaH* - MM je uzimao Selen, Cink, Biastin, L-carnitin, Omega 3. Nešto od toga sam kupovala u DM-u, a nešta u ljekarni.

----------


## Strašna

*Kameleon* draga...žao mi je....
*tikki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te beta iznenadi....

----------


## MAMI 2

Kameleon  :Love: 
Tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu !

----------


## mostarka86

*Kameleon*, žao mi  :Sad: 
*Tikki*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vibram za betu  :Smile: 
*Mury*, moj AMH je u 25.godini bio 2,58, sada je vjerovatno i manji, i ne mislim da mi je još vrijeme odbrojano. I neće biti dok postoji i jedna jedina js u meni. Glavu gore. Ljubim jakooo  :Kiss:

----------


## ina35

Drage cure,
Evo ja sam nova.
Iza sebe imam 3 inseminacije neuspješne, jedan ivf iz kojeg je proizašla biokemijska trudnoća i sada sam u očekivanju rezultata drugog ivf. Betu moram vadit u utorak. Ja i MM smo idiopate sa tim da ja ne reagiram na stimulaciju, odnosno u svakom ivf-u sam imala samo jedan folikul iz kojeg je proizašla jedna jajna stanica. Ovaj zadnji embrij je ocjenjen kao vrlo dobar.

----------


## kameleon

hvala vam još jednom svima  :Love: 
dobila sam termin za konzultacije krajem 3.mj pa ćemo vidjeti šta dalje...možda jedan u prirodnom ciklusu ako se dr složi..nada ipak umire posljednja..
mona,mg,tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bete
ajvi,vaki,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfere
pikalice,čekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za js i dobitne postupke!!!
crvenkapice,clematis, piki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mirne i uredne trudnoće!!
 :Kiss:  svima!!!

----------


## Krtica

Pozdrav svima! Ja čekam betu nakon 4.inseminacije uz klomifen. Vesli me činjenica da je ovo zadnja i da ćemo uskoro u ivf.

----------


## geronimo

> Pozdrav svima! Ja čekam betu nakon 4.inseminacije uz klomifen. Vesli me činjenica da je ovo zadnja i da ćemo uskoro u ivf.


Krtice, jesi ti radila inseminacije u Vinogradskoj?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Drage cure,
> Evo ja sam nova.
> Iza sebe imam 3 inseminacije neuspješne, jedan ivf iz kojeg je proizašla biokemijska trudnoća i sada sam u očekivanju rezultata drugog ivf. Betu moram vadit u utorak. Ja i MM smo idiopate sa tim da ja ne reagiram na stimulaciju, odnosno u svakom ivf-u sam imala samo jedan folikul iz kojeg je proizašla jedna jajna stanica. Ovaj zadnji embrij je ocjenjen kao vrlo dobar.


Ina35 dobrodošla!
Sretno  s betom
Kameleon žao mi je

----------


## PapigaCapo

Blue, zao mi je sta nisu narasli, al sam odvalila na ovo dva sugava, tako je i meni u ponediljak reka., hahahahaha
Ja ipak imam jednu js, zapravo embrijic, vracaju mi ga u subotu, juhuhuh. Od danas na fragminu i utricima. 

Splicanka, draga, drzim fige od srca. 
Sara, sretno

----------


## PapigaCapo

Pozdrav cure! 
Kameleon, jako mi je zao za negativnu betu. 
Muri, tako je to s AMH-om, nikad se ne zna oce li naglo past. Doduse, tvoje je bas velika razlika, otiđi u dr, ako ima antralaca na pocetku ciklusa, u tom slucaju amh nema nikakve veze. Moj je amh bija 2.62, sad je 1.05 nakon dvije godine. Al imam problem sta mi jajnici izgledaju kao da imam 40 godina, i kad imam jednog antrlca, to je super. 

Uglavnom nakon puno peripetija i oce-nece bit js, imamo jednu lijepu okruglu, oplodjenu  :Smile: , transfer u subotu. Juhuhuh

----------


## crvenkapica77

sara    sretno    :Smile:

----------


## željkica

cure sretnoo!!!!!mislim na sve vas i želim vam puno sreće! :Kiss: 

*crvenkapice* kako si?

----------


## splicanka30

> Misliš 2 embrija,kakva su ,koliko stanična?
> Sretno ti do kraja!


 :facepalm:  da embrića
jedan 6,drugi 8 st

----------


## splicanka30

Evo da se i ja prijavim na ovu temu
Čekam betu nakon prvog IVF-a...

Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~
Žao mi je za minuse i negativne bete  :Sad:

----------


## ina35

> Evo da se i ja prijavim na ovu temu
> Čekam betu nakon prvog IVF-a...
> 
> Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~
> Žao mi je za minuse i negativne bete


I kako se osiječaš?
Koji ti je ovo dan od transfera?

----------


## sara10

*PapigCapo, Splićanka* sretno vam bilo, da dočekate lijepe bete  :Very Happy:  
Svim ostalima sretno u kojoj god da ste fazi.
Ja prijavljujem punkciju u subotu.

----------


## saraya

kameleon :Love: 
tikki držim fige za betu..
cure...sutra štoperica..u nedjelju punkcija...zasad izgeda 5 folikula...uh..ali tko to zna šta će biti...trtarim naravno :Smile:

----------


## splicanka30

> I kako se osiječaš?
> Koji ti je ovo dan od transfera?


Zasad dobro
Danas mi je tek 2dnt.. 

Sara,Papiga i saraya sretnooooooo

----------


## Frćka

Joj! Jedva čekam da sve od reda zatrudnite i postanete ponosne mame! :fige:

----------


## suzy.s

cure moje evo i mene!   ja čekam M da krenem sa stimulacijom ali nikako ne dolazi . zadnja dva mj.točna ko sat a sad mi već 41 DC i nikako , a ja samo šta ne ispalim na živce!!! prije dva dana radila test i ništa ( a ja još vjerujem u čuda)....... A  svima vama držim :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  za šta god vam trebalo!!!

----------


## nina70

kameleon, žao mi je draga  :Love: 
mona, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra
tužnice  :Love: 
čekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tamy79

Pozdrav svima!
Nova sam na forumu iako vas pratim već neko vrijeme. Iza sebe imam tri ivf-a i upravo sam krenula u novi postupak na VV. Danas mi je drugi dan stimulacije i nadam se da će se sve odvijati kako treba. Drugi i treći ivf sam ostala trudna ali su rezultirali pobačajem u 9tt i drugi u 6tt. Nekakvu posebnu dijagnozu nemamo ni suprug ni ja. Muž ima 39 a ja 35 god.

----------


## bubekica

tamy79 dobrodosla! Jeste li prije ovog postupka radili pretrage trombofilije?

----------


## Mojca

Sara, sretno!

----------


## mari80

sretno vam valentinovo... i da monu obraduje veliki plus na testu kao i druge koje danas vade betu ili piške test!!!

----------


## tamy79

> tamy79 dobrodosla! Jeste li prije ovog postupka radili pretrage trombofilije?


Hvala na dobrodošlici.
Ne, nismo sad radili pretrage vezane za trombofiliju. Samo nove cervikalne briseve i papu. Moja prim. doktorica mi je u više navrata rekla da me na te pretrage može slati tek poslije trećeg pobačaja.Prvu trudnoću sam ostvarila u Ivf centru iz drugog pokušaja i dr. je napomenuo da bi idući put išli sa heparinom. Međutim promijenili smo kliniku, dr A me ne šalje na daljnje obrade i opet mi daje isti protokol kao prošli put. Ne znam ni sama šta čekam?

----------


## mona22

hvala mari i tebi i svim curama takođe neka je sretno valentinovo ne samo danas nego svaki dan  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

> kameleon, žao mi je draga 
> mona, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra
> tužnice 
> čekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala draga iako sumnjam da će me rezultat ugodno iznenadit ali zato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  :fige:  svima vama za šta god vam treba i naravno jedne velike ručno-nožne  :fige:  za Mg za lijepu brojčicu danas

----------


## s_iva

~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnje bete

----------


## bubekica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
cekam vas pa ide lista za vikend  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*sara* sretno sutra na punkciji i neka bude šta manje bolna!i onda ćemo navijat za dobar tulum u labu i čvrsto hvatanje za mamicu!!!!!!
*splićanka*  :fige:  za beturinu!
*mona* neka te + iznenadi!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*PapigaCapo* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer!!!!
*Kameleon* jako mi je žao  :Love: 

sigurno sam nekoga zaboravila al nije namjerno nestignem baš sve pohvatat od moga bombija pa želim i vama da šta prije ni vi ne stigne sve ovdi pohvatat!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za čekalice,za dobre stimulacije,i naravno za velike bete i uredne trudnoće!  :Kiss:

----------


## orhideja.

samo da vas pozdravim i poželim sreću i strpljenje

...moj ishod je loš kao i sam početak...

dogurali smo do uzv s 12+0 da bi ustanovili da je srčeko stalo još s 9+2
kiretaža napravvljena u srijedu :/ oporavak psihički i fizički..pa budemo išli u nove pobjede
(nakon kiretaze ostalo je jos ugrušaka-ali još uvijek mi ne izlaze (nisam dobila tablete za kontrakcije) samo antibiotike), da li je imao netko sličnu situaciju?

----------


## mg1975

Beta 0. Nastavak u 4./5. mj.

----------


## bubekica

*orhideja, mg1975* jako mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## mona22

orhideja, mg1975  žao mi je cure...grlim  :Love:

----------


## boogie woogie

jjooooj *orhideja*  :Sad:  ne mogu da ne povucem paralelu sa sobom i muskim faktorom, isto pobacaji, biokem., a svaki put implantacija.... ja cu slijedeci put ici bez ICSI-ja totalno, pa mozda popravi stvar. 
A ne znam ti za ugruske nakon kiretaze, ja sam isla kod najstrucnjaka koji je sve pokupio i imala krvarenje jedno dobra 2-3 tjedna, i to fest krvarenje.... drzi se!!  :Love:

----------


## Ajvi

Kao prvo, orhideja, mg1975, jako mi je žao, grlim do neba.
A onda moj prijavak, prije nego što ode lista:
Od mojih 9js opet smo došli na 2 embrija, ali ovaj put su to lijepe morule i sad su tu kod mene na toplom. Beta je 26.2.

----------


## bubekica

*Ajvi* vibram naredna 2 tjedna!

----------


## hrki

*orhideja, mg1975 *  :Love: 
*ajvi*, vibram da nas obraduješ velikom betom

----------


## mona22

> Kao prvo, orhideja, mg1975, jako mi je žao, grlim do neba.
> A onda moj prijavak, prije nego što ode lista:
> Od mojih 9js opet smo došli na 2 embrija, ali ovaj put su to lijepe morule i sad su tu kod mene na toplom. Beta je 26.2.


Sretno  :fige:

----------


## žužy

Pozdrav,dugo nije nitko ništa točio..pa evo malo  :mama:  :pivo:  :Coffee: 
Prvo debele  :fige:  za *tikki,monu22* i *geronimo*,neka bete danas budu najtaman!
A onda *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za naše preostale betočekalice: *splićanka30,Ajvi,ina35,Krtica,luna2*!
*mg1975,orhideja.*,jako mi je žao..nema riječi utjehe,znam.*orhideja.*,prati stanje pa ako bude boli ili povišene T,odi k doktoru.
*saraya,sara10*, *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za uspješnu punkciju!Tu se pridružujem i ja,moja punkcija je sutra.
*PapigaCapo*, *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za sutrašnji transfer!
*tamy79*,*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za uspješan postupak do kraja!Znam kako ti je,u sličnoj smo koži.
I još malo *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za sve koji su mi promaknuli...i veliki kiss & hug za naše čekalice koječega!

----------


## mona22

> Pozdrav,dugo nije nitko ništa točio..pa evo malo 
> Prvo debele  za *tikki,monu22* i *geronimo*,neka bete danas budu najtaman!
> A onda *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za naše preostale betočekalice: *splićanka30,Ajvi,ina35,Krtica,luna2*!
> *mg1975,orhideja.*,jako mi je žao..nema riječi utjehe,znam.*orhideja.*,prati stanje pa ako bude boli ili povišene T,odi k doktoru.
> *saraya,sara10*, *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za uspješnu punkciju!Tu se pridružujem i ja,moja punkcija je sutra.
> *PapigaCapo*, *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za sutrašnji transfer!
> *tamy79*,*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za uspješan postupak do kraja!Znam kako ti je,u sličnoj smo koži.
> I još malo *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za sve koji su mi promaknuli...i veliki kiss & hug za naše čekalice koječega!


Ovo mogu samo potpisat i nazalost dodati da je moja beta  negativna  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## luna2

evo da se i ja javim od 5 stanica 3 su se oplodile jednu cuvam ja od jucer :Heart:  :fige: ,a dvije oni ,rekli su da mi je vracena 5to dnevna blasticida ako sam dobro shvatila,betu vadim 26.2 ,a do tad se molim za malog ili malu  :Saint:

----------


## žužy

*mona22* ajoj  :Sad: ,žao mi je..
Imate plan za dalje?

----------


## TinaH

curke trebam pomoc,stigao mi je nalaz HSG-a pa ako se koja kuzi da mi malo pojasni pise ovako Pri hsg pregledu vodotopivim kontrastom prikaze se uterus, po svemu, retroflektiran, a tube izrazito filiformne, tanke, vijugava tijeka ali prohodne! E sad znam da su prohodni al sta bi znacilo izrazito filiformne,tanke? Jel to dobro ili?

Zao mi je curke na negativnim betama nadam se da ce drugi put bit velike ko kuca!

----------


## ina35

Cure,
Da li ste vi u drugu sedmicu transfera mjerile tjelesnu temperaturu. Meni je u drugoj sedmici transfera kada sam imala biokemijsku stalno bila oko 37. i po tome sam znala da se nešto događa.
Nije od utrića jer do sada sa njima nikad nisam imala fibru.

----------


## ina35

> curke trebam pomoc,stigao mi je nalaz HSG-a pa ako se koja kuzi da mi malo pojasni pise ovako Pri hsg pregledu vodotopivim kontrastom prikaze se uterus, po svemu, retroflektiran, a tube izrazito filiformne, tanke, vijugava tijeka ali prohodne! E sad znam da su prohodni al sta bi znacilo izrazito filiformne,tanke? Jel to dobro ili?
> 
> Zao mi je curke na negativnim betama nadam se da ce drugi put bit velike ko kuca!


Draga moja malo su ti zavijeni i to ne znači ništa negativno nismo sve iste zato nemamo sve ni iste jajovode, najvažnije je da su prohodni.
Moj doktor kaže da poslje HSG-a puno  cura ostane trudno zato što ti taj kontrast koji oni puste očiste jajovode od nakupljene sluzi pa je lakše zatrudnit.

----------


## mona22

> *mona22* ajoj ,žao mi je..
> Imate plan za dalje?


zvala sam doktoricu i rekla je da dođem pa ćemo se dogovorit što dalje jer ovo stvarno više nema smisla....nešto moramo poduzet ...

----------


## s_iva

Danas su se baš zaredale loše vijesti  :Crying or Very sad:   Žao mi je, cure!
A di nam je  Tikki?
Orhideja  :Love:

----------


## tikki

Beta 0  :Sad:  nemamo trenutno plan za dalje... mislim, imamo jednog eskimica, ali nakon toga vise ne vidimo nastavak price

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Orhideja*  - jako mi je žao...  budi jaka!

*Mona & Mg1975* -   :Love:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Joooj - *Tikki* - tako mi je žao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bile smo zajedno na aspiraciji - i uistinu sam ti iz sveg srca željela da uspijete ovaj put... Glavu  gore - imate eskimića - imaj pouzdanja!

----------


## tikki

Hvala ti Anka. Ja se nadam da ce nam nasi smrzlici donjet srecu

----------


## nina977

Ajme Tikki,uzasno mi je zao.Cijelo vrijeme te pratim I bas sam mislila da ce ovaj put to biti to.Ubiti imamo jako slicnu pricu i isti broj postupaka iza sebe.Da li ti daju hepain u postupcima? Grim te jako.... :Love:

----------


## tikki

Bila sam u postupcima s heparinom od transfera (imam i mutacije PAI i 4G/4G (ili 5) vec sam zaboravila). Ali sad vise u petrovoj ne daju vise heparin od transfera nego od pozitivne bete. Tako da sam uzimala samo aspirin 100 ovaj put.

----------


## nina977

Ma ni ja vise ne znam,isprobala sam isto vec sve kombinacije.Zelim ti da ti tvoj eskimic donese toliko iscekivanu srecu  :Heart:

----------


## mg1975

*orhideja, mona22, tikki* drage moje grlim do neba, idemo dalje.

*ajvi* ~~~~~~za pozitivnu betu

Moram priznati da me negativna beta ovaj but nije toliko zbedirala. Sada malo domora za dušu i tijelo...počelo je novom frizurom

----------


## frka

cure, baš mi je žao  :Sad:  

tikki, baš sam se nadala da je ovaj dobitni  :Sad:  grlim...

----------


## arlena

Uh puno je losih vijesti   
Drz'te se cure

Luna . ajvi cekamo betu zajedno  :Smile: .  

Hrki kad kreces?

----------


## luna2

sretno nam cure

----------


## nina70

Mona, mg1975, tikki, orhideja tako mi je žao. 
Orhideja dali si osjećala da nešto ne štima? Mogu mislit kako ti je! Drži se draga.

----------


## Vaki

Cure moje, baš mi je žao!  :Taps: 
Ovo mi sve više liči na loto... Meni pak od 13 jajnih stanica ostale samo 2 blastice.  :Shock:

----------


## njanja1

Krenu sva "imena" pisat pa mi nekako ko los omen zvuci! Cure drage moje bas mi je zao nadala sam se da cete nas obradovat bar vi sa dobrom betom...ovaj mjesec neki naopak! Grlim vas

----------


## PapigaCapo

Cure bas mi je zao za negativne bete  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## PapigaCapo

Tamy to je uzas da ni nakon dva pobacaja ne daju uputnicu za trombofiliju. Grozno!! Ja sam se uspila izborit za uputnicu, ia sad sam od jucer na fragminu, a sutra mi je transfer. 
Orhideja, jako mi je zao  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## PapigaCapo

Blue, nisam shvatila, jer na kraju ima stanica il nema? Adrzi se, takav amh nije bajan, al dok ima stanica, pa makar sugave, dobro je  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## philipa

Da li se nekome događalo lagano,gotovo da i njie krvarenje 21.dc dakle otprilike tjedan prije m.??Pri.ginekolog mi je rekla da je možda kasna ovulacija.Sad i ja čekam 20 sati da vidim što je  :Smile:

----------


## orhideja.

> Mona, mg1975, tikki, orhideja tako mi je žao. 
> Orhideja dali si osjećala da nešto ne štima? Mogu mislit kako ti je! Drži se draga.


Ma draga kod mene od početka nije bilo dobro... beta u potpisu...

----------


## sara10

> Sara, sretno!


Hvala, Mojca!

----------


## sara10

> sara10 što ti je žao ? ... pa ja s AMH 1,41 to mi je super ... 
> Loly, dobila letrilan + klomifen od 2 - 6 dana i to je sve 
> u ponediljak punkcija pa što bude 
> 
> ne mogu vam poslat private poruku a ne da mi se ovo pisat da me ne špotaju admini ... tako da Loly ostavi mi poruku u grupi na FB ... lakše nego da brinem oće me opet ko upozoravat ...


*BlueI* ja sam razumila da ovaj put neće bit punkcije u tebe, bila si napisala da je dr. reka da su mali pa niš ni ovi put, zato sam rekla da mi je žao, sorry onda, al vidim punkcija ti je u poned. Pa super, drago mi je da ipak ima punkcije i držim  :fige:  za ponedjeljak.

----------


## sara10

*Željkice*, hvala ti, neka bude tako kako si lipo napisla!
Znači, Žužy ja i ti sutra na punkciji, a saraya u ned.

* Orhideja* jako mi je žao što je tako završilo  :Love:  Od početka, kažeš, nije bilo dobro, al čovjek se uvijek nada i drži za slamčicu. Drži se, pa u nove pobjede.
Žao mi je cure za sve negativne bete.

----------


## TinaH

> Draga moja malo su ti zavijeni i to ne znači ništa negativno nismo sve iste zato nemamo sve ni iste jajovode, najvažnije je da su prohodni.
> Moj doktor kaže da poslje HSG-a puno  cura ostane trudno zato što ti taj kontrast koji oni puste očiste jajovode od nakupljene sluzi pa je lakše zatrudnit.


Da najvaznije da su prohodni,znaci moram se bacit u akciju ovih dana..hehe  :Wink:

----------


## ina35

> Da najvaznije da su prohodni,znaci moram se bacit u akciju ovih dana..hehe


Možeš kupiti trakice za ovulaciju mogu ti pomoći

----------


## tamy79

> samo da vas pozdravim i poželim sreću i strpljenje
> 
> ...moj ishod je loš kao i sam početak...
> 
> dogurali smo do uzv s 12+0 da bi ustanovili da je srčeko stalo još s 9+2
> kiretaža napravvljena u srijedu :/ oporavak psihički i fizički..pa budemo išli u nove pobjede
> (nakon kiretaze ostalo je jos ugrušaka-ali još uvijek mi ne izlaze (nisam dobila tablete za kontrakcije) samo antibiotike), da li je imao netko sličnu situaciju?


Orhideja jako mi žao :Sad:  
Znam da boli i da ti je teško, danima sam plakala ali morate dalje. Ja sam poslije kiretaže dobila neke injekcije i ergometrin tablete mislim 5 dana. Od njih sam imala jače bolove i krvarenje.

----------


## ljubilica

*Tikki* draga  :Love:  nadam se da ce smrzlic biti dobitna kombinacija
Danas samo citam i slusam lose vijesti. Curke, glava gore, doci se i nase vrijeme  :Kiss: 
*Zuzy* ljepotice, sutra budi prava koka i javi nam dobre vijesti

----------


## tamy79

Mona22 žao mi je :Sad:

----------


## tamy79

PapigaCapo sretno sutra na transferu!

----------


## piki

Toliko loših vijesti danas, a Valentinovo je :Sad: 
Da ne nabrajam poimence evo za sve puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sljedeće bude sretnije!

----------


## Anci272

Curke, žao mi je za loše vijesti.  :Sad: 
Nama je Valentinovo dobro prošlo, dobili smo 9js. U ponedjeljak bi trebao biti transfer. Nadam se da je u labu veselo i da cemo imati i kojeg smrzlica.

----------


## Kadauna

Orhideja - jako mi je žao što si ovako morala proći no sve je od početka ukazivalo u loš ishod, nažalost  :Sad: ( ono što mene ljuti je očito manjak iskustva tvog liječnika koji ti je od početka vodio trudnoću (ako je samo manjak iskustva, oprošteno mu je) ili pak njegovo ne-udubljivanje u cijelu temu. Dizao ti je nade, govorio ti je da je sve ok a tebi je plod cijelo vrijeme kasnio i to je trebao jasno konstatirati i reći ti otvoreno kako stvari stoje - ne znam ti nažalost ništa o kiretaži, nadam se da će posljedice iste čim prije nestati - i da ćeš već uskoro moći u neki novi postupak

tikki - žao mi je - uf  :Sad:  držim fige za eskimića ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ako sam koga zaboravila - a sigurno jesam, oprostite! Držim fige svim curama koje se nalaze usred postupka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## malena0808

> Hvala cure, meni punkcija u subotu jutro! Ajme, samo da prođe i da bude kvalitetnih js-a! a današnjem uzv-u 11 folikula, ali nisu svi iste veličine.
> *Splićanka* super za dva embrijića, neka ti je sa srećom. A koliko si dobila js-a na punkciji? 
> *Loly i PapigaCapo* sretno i vama!
> *BlueI* žao mi je što e tako ispalo ovaj put.
> *Malena* ipak se nismo uspile trefit, pretpostavljam da nisi ni bila na humanoj, već na ambulanti, a ja sam se danas malo načekala dolje, al nema veze.


Sara sretno na punkciji!!! Drzin fige za sto vise jajnih stanica!  :Smile: 
Je, u cetvrtak san bila na ambulani a nisan ni ulazila na humanu, Bogu hvala na uvz je sve odlicno i narucija me opet za 4 tjedna !!!
Cekamo tvoje vijesti s punkcije!!! Sretnooooo!   :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> curke trebam pomoc,stigao mi je nalaz HSG-a pa ako se koja kuzi da mi malo pojasni pise ovako Pri hsg pregledu vodotopivim kontrastom prikaze se uterus, po svemu, retroflektiran, a tube izrazito filiformne, tanke, vijugava tijeka ali prohodne! E sad znam da su prohodni al sta bi znacilo izrazito filiformne,tanke? Jel to dobro ili?
> 
> Zao mi je curke na negativnim betama nadam se da ce drugi put bit velike ko kuca!


meni ovo nažalost ne zvuči kao uobičajen nalaz - filoformni - tanki i vijugavi jajovodi bi mogli značiti i da je povećana vjerojatnost za vanmaterničnu - rekla bih i čak da i mje upitna možda funkcionalnost u takvom obliku - a to je transport jajne stanice - oplođene - do maternice - tako da oprez s kućnom radinosti. Tko ti je MPO liječnik? Jesu li ti MPO stručnjaci pogledali nalaz HSG-a? Što oni vele?

Meni je jedan jajovod bio takav, drugi prohodan - i sljedeći ciklus stvarno vanmaternična.....  Zato oprez i razgovor s MPO stručnjakom ako to već nisi obavila nakon HSG-a..

----------


## Strašna

cure žao mi je za loše ishode...da ne nabrajam sve...bilo ih je puno...
*tikki* mila grlim....

----------


## BlueI

Papiga jel ima stanica nemam pojma  :Smile:  ... folikula ima jedan ajmo reć normala a drugi ajmo reć malo gori pa ćemo vidit ima li stanica u ponediljak a rekao je da ovaj tjedan sve imaju po jedan  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*sara žužy sretnoooooooo*!!!!!!!! :fige: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za sve šta treba nemam vremane čitat stižu nam gosti a mali me u 5 ipo probudija tako da sam koma al nema veze za to samo se borili!mislimo na vas i ljubimo vas ja i moj bombi! :Kiss:

----------


## tamy79

> Da najvaznije da su prohodni,znaci moram se bacit u akciju ovih dana..hehe


TinaH za akciju! :fige:

----------


## saraya

*sara i žužy* sretno danas i za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~ :fige:

----------


## kika222

Tužnice drage grlim vas :Sad: 
Sarice i žužy želim vam svu sreću danas!! Svima vama hrabrim ženama želim barem jedan mirišljavi smotuljak :Smile: 
Kjara gdje si? Jesi krenula sa fetom?? Puno srećice svima!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mona22

> *sara i žužy* sretno danas i za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~



potpisujem

----------


## kameleon

orhideja draga  :Love:  drži se!!!
tikki  :Sad:  jako mi je žao,  :fige:  za FET!
mona, mg  :Love:  žao mi je..
sara, žužy,saraya ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za punkcije
ajvi, vaki, luna~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete
anci, papigacapo za tulum u labu i transfer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## TinaH

> meni ovo nažalost ne zvuči kao uobičajen nalaz - filoformni - tanki i vijugavi jajovodi bi mogli značiti i da je povećana vjerojatnost za vanmaterničnu - rekla bih i čak da i mje upitna možda funkcionalnost u takvom obliku - a to je transport jajne stanice - oplođene - do maternice - tako da oprez s kućnom radinosti. Tko ti je MPO liječnik? Jesu li ti MPO stručnjaci pogledali nalaz HSG-a? Što oni vele?
> 
> Meni je jedan jajovod bio takav, drugi prohodan - i sljedeći ciklus stvarno vanmaternična.....  Zato oprez i razgovor s MPO stručnjakom ako to već nisi obavila nakon HSG-a..


To sve sta si rekla sam si i ja pomislila..vjerovatno cim su tanji i vijugavi vjerovatno malo sve skupa teze putuje..heh
mpo doktorica mi je dr.jukić na vv i tov mi je zadnji put rekla da obavim hsg da bi mogli na inseminaciju tak da jos nije vidjela nalaz jer cekam m da idem gore..al sam u meduvremenu pitala svog gin.i on kaze uredan nalaz tak se opisuju jajovodi pa sad neznam jer kak sam krenula gore kod doktorice jukic tek sad vidim kak mi je gin.nestrucan tak me i zadnji put isprepado kad sam donjela nalaze hormona da ima policisticne jajnike kad sam dosla kod doktorice ona kaze sve uredno tak da vise neznam ni sama moj gin.prica jedno ona gore drugo ma za poludit.. :/

----------


## PapigaCapo

Ma super onda, ja sam bila razumila da nema folikula  :Smile: . Evo ja imala jedan za koji je on mislija prvo da je cista jer je 5dc bio 22mm. Danas bio tranfer, sad cekanje  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam ok   :Smile:    hB   sad  smo  punih   10tj

----------


## luna2

cure imam pitanje dali koja zna kada i kakvi bi kao trebali biti simptomi ili bilo sta nakon transfera :Embarassed:  hvala i sretno nam  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Vaki

Nakon transfera ti ima svakakvih i nikakvih simptoma! Utrogestani imaju čudesan učinak pa sam ja (u prvom postupku), upravo zbog njih, bila sigurna da sam trudna. Ne moraš imati nikakvih znakova, a možeš ih imati na stotine... Uživaj u tim trenucima i mazi bušu, ne opterećuj se previše simptomima... jedino što sam primijetila je to, kada dođe do implantacije, dosta cura ima neko slabašno krvarenje (nekoliko kapi krvi), ali opet ni to nije pravilo! Držim fige!  :Wink:

----------


## luna2

hvala ti na odgovoru ,mazim i cuvam svoju mrvicu  :Saint:  :Heart:

----------


## žužy

Mi dobili 6 js,svih 6 mi je izvađeno iz lijevog jajnika.Kaže doktor da mi  desni ne reagira i ne proizvodi ništa,kao da ga nemam.U njemu je bio jedan folikul i to prazan.Malo sam bila u šoku jer mi je u zadnjem stim. IVF-u bilo 4 lijepa folikula na njemu,neznam dal je bilo i js.
Uglavnom,u ponedj. idemo gore vidjet dali se i kolko oplodilo.

----------


## mona22

luna  :fige:  da se mrva čvrsto primi...žužy  :fige:  za dobar tulum u labu

----------


## luna2

Hvala mona i svima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sta god da vam treba

----------


## sretna 1506

Di je Sara?

----------


## Argente

> cure imam pitanje dali koja zna kada i kakvi bi kao trebali biti simptomi ili bilo sta nakon transfera hvala i sretno nam


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83286-Nakon-transfera-II

----------


## sara10

Mi smo ovaj put dobili 5 js-a, zadovoljna sam (iako je bilo više folikula), sad samo da se oplode. Razveselilo nas je to da je bilogica rekla da je mm-ev spermiogram dosta bolji od zadnjeg nalaza, što je nama super jer svaki njegov pomak nam itekako znači pošto mu je sgram loš. U pon zovem da vidim situaciju za dalje.
*Žužy* bravo i neka nam je dobar tulum u labu  :Very Happy: 
*luna2* za mrvicu da se primi  :fige:

----------


## sara10

I ovaj put sam dobila uz utriće i estrofem 2x1, to je za zadebljanje endometrija, jel tako! Dosad nisam koristila estrofem, al neka mi je dao da se endić zadeblja još do transfera.

----------


## tamy79

Žužy i sara10 nek bude dobar tulum u labu :fige: 
luna2 nek se mrvica čvrsto primi :fige:

----------


## BlueI

Papiga, rekao je da je bilo 3 cure ovaj tjedan samo s 1js al da su svi osmostanični embriji  :Smile:  , ja evo se bocnula pa u ponediljak ćemo vidit ima li koja a u utorak jesu li se povatali  :Smile:  a tebi i ostalim curkama sva srića svita  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

> Žužy i sara10 nek bude dobar tulum u labu
> luna2 nek se mrvica čvrsto primi


*x* i  :fige:  do neba

----------


## luna2

Hvala vam cure nadam se da ce se mrva moja primit,i ja vama zelim sve naj naj za sta god da vam treba❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## mg1975

> I ovaj put sam dobila uz utriće i estrofem 2x1, to je za zadebljanje endometrija, jel tako!


Tako je estrofemi se daju za debljanje endometrija.

Sretno!

----------


## Frćka

*Sara, Žužy* :fige:  do neba za tulum u labu!

----------


## željkica

*Sara, Žužy za najluđi tulum u labu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Snekica

U zadnje vrijeme vidim da ima puno i dobrih i loših vijesti zato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1za sve šta vam treba, jer ću sigurno nekog zaboraviti  :Smile:  
tikki i kameleon  :Love:

----------


## Krtica

Samantha glavu gore! Samo hrabro!
Kako je bilo na uzv? Nadam se i vibram dobroj situaciji.
Saraya kako prošla punkcija?

----------


## Samanta

Krtice,hvala! Pa uzv je prošao dobro,iznenadila sam se :Yes:  Sutra imam punkciju! Valjda će biti ok.

----------


## PapigaCapo

Pozzz svima
Meni jucer bio transfer. Mirujem jos danas  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## PapigaCapo

Blue, jedna od tih sam sigurno ja  :Smile: . Sretnoo sutra. Javi se


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Mi dobili 6 js,svih 6 mi je izvađeno iz lijevog jajnika.Kaže doktor da mi  desni ne reagira i ne proizvodi ništa,kao da ga nemam.U njemu je bio jedan folikul i to prazan.Malo sam bila u šoku jer mi je u zadnjem stim. IVF-u bilo 4 lijepa folikula na njemu,neznam dal je bilo i js.
> Uglavnom,u ponedj. idemo gore vidjet dali se i kolko oplodilo.


to ti ovisi   od  ciklusa  , meni nekad  spava  lijevi  a  nekad  desni ,  a  reakcija  dr.  ista   ko kod tebe    ...sretno  !!

----------


## Stena

Sretno sutra na punkciji i da bude puno lijepih stanica !!!! 

Svima ostalim trudilicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god treba!!!

----------


## žužy

Da crvenkapice,to sam i ja pomislila danas,nakon kaj su mi se malo slegli doživljaji..al ono,dok me jučer gledal prije punkc. i konstantiral da sam desnog operirala i da ga nema,bilo mi je malo- ??
Al ok,lijevi je nadoknadil  :Smile: 
Fala  :Kiss:

----------


## Stena

Kokice moje svima puno,puno vibrica.....vi koje čuvate svoje mrvice,neka se čvrsto prime za mame sljedećih 9 mjeseci  :mama: 

Sutra idem na Kariogram pa me zanima dali se moram nešto posebno pripremiti,tj kako izgleda,dali se vadi krv?  :neznam:

----------


## sretna 1506

> Mi smo ovaj put dobili 5 js-a, zadovoljna sam (iako je bilo više folikula), sad samo da se oplode. Razveselilo nas je to da je bilogica rekla da je mm-ev spermiogram dosta bolji od zadnjeg nalaza, što je nama super jer svaki njegov pomak nam itekako znači pošto mu je sgram loš. U pon zovem da vidim situaciju za dalje.
> *Žužy* bravo i neka nam je dobar tulum u labu 
> *luna2* za mrvicu da se primi


To je super,samo da se lijepo oplode.Na dan transfera nemoj stavljati utriće,ponesi ih sa sobom,dr.će ih nakon et. ubaciti  :Smile: .
Sretno!

----------


## Strašna

> Kokice moje svima puno,puno vibrica.....vi koje čuvate svoje mrvice,neka se čvrsto prime za mame sljedećih 9 mjeseci 
> 
> Sutra idem na Kariogram pa me zanima dali se moram nešto posebno pripremiti,tj kako izgleda,dali se vadi krv?


Ništa posebno...mi smo vadili krv..dosta krvi...više epruveta nego inače  :Smile: 





> To je super,samo da se lijepo oplode.Na dan transfera nemoj stavljati utriće,ponesi ih sa sobom,dr.će ih nakon et. ubaciti .
> Sretno!


Gdje se to na dan transfera ne stavljaju utrići prije transfera?

----------


## Strašna

Ah...samo treba čitat potpise...heh...skužila sam....Split...

----------


## Strašna

Ja napokon krećem u svoj stimulirani postupak, evo sad već skoro godina dana prošla od zadnje stimulacije. Raduje me sutrašnji posjet VV.  :Smile: 
Držite fige da sve dobro prodje.  :Smile: 

I da, naidjoh danas na FB stranici Roda-neplodnost ( https://www.facebook.com/rodaneplodnost ) na ovo, pa da podijelim s vama...zanimljivo je. Kopiram...

*"Borite se s neplodnošću? Vaše dijete začeto je metodom potpomognute oplodnje? Vaša borba još traje? Podijetite svoju priču s osobama koje dijele Vašu bol...
 Svoje video uratke, fotografije i tekstove šaljite nam na neplodnost@roda.hr
 Nestrpljivo ih čekamo!"*

Vjerujem da ima vas koje bi rado podijelile svoju priču, borbu...  :Smile:

----------


## sretna 1506

> Ja napokon krećem u svoj stimulirani postupak, evo sad već skoro godina dana prošla od zadnje stimulacije. Raduje me sutrašnji posjet VV. 
> Držite fige da sve dobro prodje. 
> 
> I da, naidjoh danas na FB stranici Roda-neplodnost ( https://www.facebook.com/rodaneplodnost ) na ovo, pa da podijelim s vama...zanimljivo je. Kopiram...
> 
> *"Borite se s neplodnošću? Vaše dijete začeto je metodom potpomognute oplodnje? Vaša borba još traje? Podijetite svoju priču s osobama koje dijele Vašu bol...
>  Svoje video uratke, fotografije i tekstove šaljite nam na neplodnost@roda.hr
>  Nestrpljivo ih čekamo!"*
> 
> Vjerujem da ima vas koje bi rado podijelile svoju priču, borbu...


Držimo fige,nego na temi tsh si pisala da ti je 3,7 tako nešto i hoće li te uzeti u postupak sa takvim nalazom?

----------


## Strašna

Doktorica preporučila da uzimam kelp...pa sad snižavam s njim. Uzet će me valjda u postupak, a naručila sam se i kod endokrinologa ovaj mjesec.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Žužy* - navijam za dobre vijesti danas na brdu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Loly

*Žužy & Sara*   :fige:  da se staničice lijepo oplode!
*BlueI & Samanta* sretno danas na punkciji!
*Strašna* puno sreće u novom postupku!
*Papiga Capo* nadam se lijepoj brojčici za 10ak dana!
I svim ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba, tužnicama veeeeliki  :Love:

----------


## saraya

Evo me..jučer bila punkcija, bilo je 6 stanica...danas; 2 oplođene, a sa 3 se nešto događa..vidjet ćemo sutra..

----------


## Vaki

Saraya - onda drzim fige da se i te 3 lijepo oplode pa da bude i smrzlića!  :Wink: 

Žužy, Sara - da ih bude što više...  :fige:

----------


## orhideja.

> Orhideja - jako mi je žao što si ovako morala proći no sve je od početka ukazivalo u loš ishod, nažalost ( ono što mene ljuti je očito manjak iskustva tvog liječnika koji ti je od početka vodio trudnoću (ako je samo manjak iskustva, oprošteno mu je) ili pak njegovo ne-udubljivanje u cijelu temu. Dizao ti je nade, govorio ti je da je sve ok a tebi je plod cijelo vrijeme kasnio i to je trebao jasno konstatirati i reći ti otvoreno kako stvari stoje - ne znam ti nažalost ništa o kiretaži, nadam se da će posljedice iste čim prije nestati - i da ćeš već uskoro moći u neki novi postupak


Ma nakraju ispada da je moju trudnoću vodilo 3ginekologa + 1pregled mpo-vca... Nakon swega me najviše smetaju doktorove riječi nakon što se missed ab. dijagnosticirao---znao sam ja to i očekivao, ali sam mislio da smo preguravši 8tt izbjegli kritično razdoblje (samo vam nisam htijeo reći)....
Ali, što je tu je....samo još da nam vrijeme što prije proleti i da možemo u nove postupke...

----------


## Snekica

> Ma nakraju ispada da je moju trudnoću vodilo 3ginekologa + 1pregled mpo-vca... Nakon swega me najviše smetaju doktorove riječi nakon što se missed ab. dijagnosticirao---*znao sam ja to i očekivao, ali sam mislio da smo preguravši 8tt izbjegli kritično razdoblje (samo vam nisam htijeo reći)....*
> Ali, što je tu je....samo još da nam vrijeme što prije proleti i da možemo u nove postupke...


Ovo je prežalosno... znači bolje nekoga držati u neizvjesnosti nego ga lagano pripremati na ono loše? Ja bi radije da mi kaže iskreno kako stvari stoje  :Sad:  
Želim ti da ti zaista vrijeme brzo proleti! Grlim...

----------


## BlueI

evo bila 1 js sad triba čekat da se povataju dobro  :Smile:

----------


## Stena

> *Žužy & Sara*   da se staničice lijepo oplode!
> *BlueI & Samanta* sretno danas na punkciji!
> *Strašna* puno sreće u novom postupku!
> *Papiga Capo* nadam se lijepoj brojčici za 10ak dana!
> I svim ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba, tužnicama veeeeliki


*X* ovo mogu samo potpisati !!!!

----------


## ljubilica

Opet vječni problem sa 1.dc
S 1.dc krećem sa decapaptylom i bromergonom (za tbl pretpostavljan da nije važno kad se piju u danu?!?!), a od 2. sa gonalom.... Ali, šta ako procurim iza 18h??? Gonal dajem izmedju 17-18h. Jel tada i decapaptyl? Ili za decapeptyl nije važan sat?

----------


## boogie woogie

*ljubilica*, prvi dan menge je kad dobijes M. nije taj tajming tu sad toliko precizno bitan, bar su meni tako rekli. Ne kuzim koji ti je to protokol decapeptyl od 1dc, ja sam imala ili dugi, znaci od 21.dana prethodnog ciklusa, ili kratki od negdje 7.dan ciklusa Cetrotide.... a Gonale sam uzimala od 2 ili 3 dana ciklusa, ovisilo je o estradiolu i progesteronu koji sam vadila 2dc. Ovo izm. 5-6pm isto nije tako jako bitno, otprilike, ja sam davala navecer, pa i do 22h..... ne znam, meni su stimulacije bile ok bez obzira na te tajminge. Mozda druge cure imaju neka veca saznanja, koliko ja znam nije nikakav stres.

----------


## ljubilica

dva puta sam pitala za decapeptyl jer je i meni bilo neobično čitajući da cure inače kreću prethodni ciklus. ja se nadam da se doka nije zeznula. al tako mi i na protokol listi piše  :neznam: 
evo opet sam provjerila i piše od 1.dc a gonal od 2.dc

----------


## vatra86

Ljubilica meni to isto cudno s tim decapeptylom, mozda netko ima takvo iskustvo.. A za M, meni kad dodje nakon 18 racum tek drugi dan 1.dc Ajme sretno ti bilo,znas da ti drzim  :fige: 

Zuzy??

Cure za sve stimulacije, dobre punkcije, tulume u labu, velike bete i mirisljave smotuljke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara10

*Ljubilice* ja sam u sadašnjem protokolu imala takav slučaj, od 1dc pola decapeptyla, a meni je gonal bio od 4dc. Uz to još sam i klomifen uzimala od 2-6 dc, tako da se ne moraš brinuti da se dr. zabuno što ti je dao 1dc decapeptyl.

Btw, meni sutra transfer, treći dan!

----------


## sara10

Ja sam gonale  i decapeptyle davala u isto vrijeme sebi, bitno da svaki dan daješ u isto vrijeme injekcije, sat vremena gore-dolje neće ništa poremetiti.

----------


## Argente

To ti je ljubilice kratki agonist protokol, decapeptyl od 1dc, a gonal od 2 ili 3dc. Mislim da nije nužno uzimati i supresiju i stimulaciju u isto vrijeme, negdje sam čitala da su žene bole dec ujutro, a gonal navečer, ali nekako je uobičajeno da se sve uzima u isto vrijeme. S razmakom većim od sat vremena se ne bih igrala...bar je meni bila takva preporuka.
Eto u stvari potvrđujem sve što ti je sara10 rekla.

----------


## ljubilica

hvala curke!
do sad nisam dobila, od sutra ih nosim u torbi na posao, nek se nađu  :Grin:

----------


## Nera29

cure neznam gdje napisati ali vjerujem da ste se sve susretale sa pitanjem placanja putnih naloga ako idete negdje dalje za bilo sto...uglavnom danas su mi moj gin i njegova sestra rekli da oni ne daju nikome putne naloge jer da su dobili naputak od hzzo da ako kome daju da ce taj trosak skinuti njima sa njihove place... ne znam sto  misliti...da li je itko cuo ista takvoga jos?

----------


## Snekica

ako ima tog nečeg šta moraš obaviti u tvom mjestu (ili do 30km) ne možeš dobiti PN. Ako toga nema u blizini, imaš pravo.

----------


## Nera29

ma to znam, cak i oni rekli da bi trebali ic putni za to al da mi ga oni ne smiju/ne mogu/ne zele dat...

----------


## njanja1

ja sam decapepty i merinal navece spricala,neznam zasto ali mi je rekla decapepty navece i obavezno u stomak,tj.da se odlucim za jednu stranu jer je u drugu iso puregon!

----------


## orhideja.

> ma to znam, cak i oni rekli da bi trebali ic putni za to al da mi ga oni ne smiju/ne mogu/ne zele dat...


Poznanica danas uredno dobila uputnicu i putni nalog za kontrolu na VV...

----------


## kika222

Mene redovito pitaju: "Jel imate više od pedeset km do VV?" Ja svaki put kažem imam 70 i svaki put mi ga daju!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

> cure neznam gdje napisati ali vjerujem da ste se sve susretale sa pitanjem placanja putnih naloga ako idete negdje dalje za bilo sto...uglavnom danas su mi moj gin i njegova sestra rekli da oni ne daju nikome putne naloge jer da su dobili naputak od hzzo da ako kome daju da ce taj trosak skinuti njima sa njihove place... ne znam sto  misliti...da li je itko cuo ista takvoga jos?


I ja ti imam vječne borbe s njima oko toga... Iako sam udaljena 80 km od VV i nemam bliže bolnice, nikada ga ne dobijem pod izlikom da uopće ne koristim njihove usluge, nego dolazim samo po uputnice!

----------


## mona22

> ja sam decapepty i merinal navece spricala,neznam zasto ali mi je rekla decapepty navece i obavezno u stomak,tj.da se odlucim za jednu stranu jer je u drugu iso puregon!


ja isto svaki put dobijem putni nalog bez problema a ako sam u postupku onda dobijem višekratni p.n.

----------


## Snekica

> I ja ti imam vječne borbe s njima oko toga... Iako sam udaljena 80 km od VV i nemam bliže bolnice, nikada ga ne dobijem pod izlikom da uopće ne koristim njihove usluge, nego dolazim samo po uputnice!


 :Shock: 
  strašno!

----------


## mona22

> ma to znam, cak i oni rekli da bi trebali ic putni za to al da mi ga oni ne smiju/ne mogu/ne zele dat...


sad vidim da sam odgovorila na krivo... :facepalm: 

ja isto svaki put dobijem putni nalog bez problema a ako sam u postupku onda dobijem višekratni p.n

----------


## Strašna

> cure neznam gdje napisati ali vjerujem da ste se sve susretale sa pitanjem placanja putnih naloga ako idete negdje dalje za bilo sto...uglavnom danas su mi moj gin i njegova sestra rekli da oni ne daju nikome putne naloge jer da su dobili naputak od hzzo da ako kome daju da ce taj trosak skinuti njima sa njihove place... ne znam sto  misliti...da li je itko cuo ista takvoga jos?


Ja sam jedno vrijeme dobivala putne naloge, iako navodno nisam trebala. Moj ginekolog mi je htio izaći u susret i rekao je dok ide-ide. I išlo je....dok nije stigao dopis s HZZOa. Pokazao mi je te papire. U njima je bilo jasno navedeno da je meni pisao putne naloge (imenom i prezimenom-meni), a da je bio kao upućen u to da nije smio i bla bla bla.....i naravno dobio je "odbitak na plaći"(izražen u postotku-na nekoliko mjeseci). Bilo mi ga je prežao. Uglavnom, ja sam iz PŽ i po zakonu, putni nalog mogu dobiti jedino za Osijek, ne i za ZG. (cca 200km ima od PŽ do ZG)

----------


## Zeljka33

Pozdrav svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja od petka postajem pikalica opet nakon 6 g


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Strašna

*Zeljka33* sretno!

----------


## žužy

Javljam da su mi danas vračene dvije dvodnevne 4-stanične bubice,i jedna je zamrznuta.
Za 4 dana si dajem decapeptyl i 5.3. beta.

----------


## mona22

> Javljam da su mi danas vračene dvije dvodnevne 4-stanične bubice,i jedna je zamrznuta.
> Za 4 dana si dajem decapeptyl i 5.3. beta.


 :fige:  da se mrve dobro prime

----------


## Zeljka33

> Javljam da su mi danas vračene dvije dvodnevne 4-stanične bubice,i jedna je zamrznuta.
> 
> Za 4 dana si dajem decapeptyl i 5.3. beta.



Žužy sretnooo~~~~~~~~~~


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## arlena

[QUOTE=žužy;2574527]Javljam da su mi danas vračene dvije dvodnevne 4-stanične bubice,i jedna je zamrznuta.
Za 4 dana si dajem decapeptyl i 5.3. beta.[/QUOT

Ovo ne kuzim.zar se ne zamrzavaju samo blastociste.odnosno one koje doguraju do petog dana? 

Sretno zuzy

----------


## Argente

Da stvarno žužy, kako to da su išli na transfer 2.dan i pogotovo-kako tu treću nisu pustili dalje?

----------


## orhideja.

Željka i žužy sretnoooooooo

----------


## Nera29

tuznicama veliki zagrljaji  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 
sretnima puno pusa i sirite tu srecu na sve nas  :Zaljubljen: 
tu sam i pratim al nisam toliko aktivna pa samo da vas pozdravim svih i pozelim puno srece u svemu sto radite ovih dana... :fige:

----------


## PapigaCapo

Zuzy, sretno
Blue, jedna ali vrijedna  :Smile: , nek se dobro pohvata


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## PapigaCapo

Sara, sretno na transferu 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## BlueI

Papigo javit ce danas jel vatanje uspilo  :Wink:

----------


## žužy

I mene je iznenadilo da nisu čekali bar treči dan,čak sam pitala biologicu zar stvarno danas transfer pa mi je ponovila da izgledaju točno onako kako trebaju drugi dan i da će mi ih danas vratiti a trečeg odmah zamrznuti.Tako je odlučila,nisam pitala zakaj.Još je spomenula moje trudnoče i da se nada da budu ovaj put ostale do kraja kod mene.Pa sam si zaključila da je mojim mrvama najbolje kod mene.

----------


## žužy

sara,sretno danas!

Cure, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!

----------


## Snekica

žužy sretno! Nije baš uobičajeno smrzavanje 3.dan, ali hajde, nadamo se da ti neće trebati, osim ako ne budete htjeli treće dijete!  :Grin:

----------


## Frćka

*Žužy* sretnooooo! :fige:

----------


## žužy

Snekice,naš zadnji smrzlić je bio trodnevni.
A več smo se muž i ja dogovorili da tam za dvije godine idemo po treče dijete  :Aparatic: 
Frćkice, :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

*žužy* draga sretno i neka se mrvice ovaj put čvrsto prime i neidu nikud narednih 9 mj! :Kiss: 
*sara* i ti isto čvrsto čuvaj mrvice!sretno danas!!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

*žužy* al kaj nije ovaj smrzlic dvodnevni?

----------


## žužy

Je,dvodnevni je,jučer su ga zamrznuli.

----------


## BlueI

plivaći uhvatili neplivačicu i dakle ET je u četvrtak  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

> Je,dvodnevni je,jučer su ga zamrznuli.


Dakle, ne drže se trenda smrzavanja samo perpsektivnih blastica - baš se čudim toj odluci, pogotovo imajući na umu Vukov problem s količinom smrznutih embrija. Kakogod...sretno ti žužy, ovaj put do kraja!

orhi, žao mi je što je tako završilo  :Sad: 

saro, blue ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan transfer

----------


## Strašna

Ja nisam još nikad čula da su zamrznuli dvodnevni embrij...prvo nisam htjela komentirat, rekoh možda je to moje neznanje. 
U vakom slučaju, sretno* žužy*  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

*Žužy* sretno, nek ovaj put bude uspješno d kraja!
*BlueI* bravo za jednu ali vrijednu!

----------


## Strašna

vakom=svakom.....postala sam slovojed  :Smile: 
*BlueI* sretno!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni su  mislili  zamrznut   3  dnevni  malo  losiji   embrij,  ali smo se  ipak  dogovorili vratiti   ga  i tako  mi vracena   3  embrija   , jedan se  primio,
ja sam  uvijek mislila  da   se  zaledjuju   samo blastice   ....

zuzy   sretno  
sara   sretno

----------


## TinaH

joooooj cure trebam pomoc skroz sam zabrinuta,znaci sljedeci mjesec bi trebali krenuti s nasim prvim postupkom inseminacija i morali smo napravit kao sto znate markere i sad mi je stigo nalaz i ko muza je sve negativno,al ko mene nije :/
pozitivan mi je anti HBs pise anti HBs POZ 86,41 int.J/L.
a ja nemam pojma sta to znaci,jel neka o vas imala takav nalaz pa a zna nesto o tome? hoce nam odgoit zbog toga postupak?  :Confused:

----------


## bubekica

*TinaH* jesi mozda cijepljena protiv hepatitisa B?
http://www.cdc.gov/hepatitis/hbv/pdf...gicchartv8.pdf

----------


## TinaH

> *TinaH* jesi mozda cijepljena protiv hepatitisa B?
> http://www.cdc.gov/hepatitis/hbv/pdf...gicchartv8.pdf


pa neznam..mislim da jesam ono sto sam se trebala ko mala cijepit,primila sam sva cijepiva koja su bila obavezna od rodenja pa ona u skoli, neznam dali ta ukljucuju i hepatitis B???

----------


## bubekica

nisam sigurna, ali ukoliko ti antigeni nisu pozitivni, mislim da nemas razloga za brigu.
nek se javi netko tko kuzi bolje pa me ispravi po potrebni, imunologija mi nije jaca strana.

----------


## orhideja.

Samnom na punkciji je bila teta kojoj su također 2-dnevne embrije smrznuli. 

Ja sam ipak jutros otišla na uzv, swe je uredu-maternica skoro prazna (kao ako nije iscurilo-onda je organizam sam apsorbirao sve), super-napokon olakšanje.

----------


## orhideja.

> joooooj cure trebam pomoc skroz sam zabrinuta,znaci sljedeci mjesec bi trebali krenuti s nasim prvim postupkom inseminacija i morali smo napravit kao sto znate markere i sad mi je stigo nalaz i ko muza je sve negativno,al ko mene nije :/
> pozitivan mi je anti HBs pise anti HBs POZ 86,41 int.J/L.
> a ja nemam pojma sta to znaci,jel neka o vas imala takav nalaz pa a zna nesto o tome? hoce nam odgoit zbog toga postupak?


Muž je imao to pozitivno (nesijećam se brojke-ali nije bila toliko velika), i ja sam se brinula i istraživala (čak je i ponavljao nalaz) ...nakraju nitko nije ništa komentirao. Koliko sam ja shvatila-to su samo antitijela protiv tog virusa...dakle antitijela a ne virus. Medicinski dijelatnici se navodno cijepe često i ta im brojka mora biti viskoka da se ne bi slučajno zarazili)...moje mišljenje i zaključak....neka me netko ispravi ako nisam u pravu.

----------


## bubekica

tako je, pozitivna su antitijela, da je prisutan virus, bili bi pozitivni antigeni.

----------


## sara10

Ja prijavljujem dvije trodnevne mrve, jedan 8-stanični i jadan 5-stanični embrij. 

Što se zamrzavanja tiče, ja sam imala i dvodnevne i trodnevne smrzliće i oba puta su se lijepo odmrzli i bio je fet, ali to je prošlo.

----------


## sara10

Vidi mene, ovo jadan u prethodnom postu  je trebalo pista jedan.

----------


## TinaH

> Muž je imao to pozitivno (nesijećam se brojke-ali nije bila toliko velika), i ja sam se brinula i istraživala (čak je i ponavljao nalaz) ...nakraju nitko nije ništa komentirao. Koliko sam ja shvatila-to su samo antitijela protiv tog virusa...dakle antitijela a ne virus. Medicinski dijelatnici se navodno cijepe često i ta im brojka mora biti viskoka da se ne bi slučajno zarazili)...moje mišljenje i zaključak....neka me netko ispravi ako nisam u pravu.


super sad sam mirnija..malo sam guglala i takoder sam nasla slicno tvom objasnjenju..vidjet cemo sta ce doktorica reci.hvala ti..  :Wink:

----------


## TinaH

> tako je, pozitivna su antitijela, da je prisutan virus, bili bi pozitivni antigeni.


moglo bi se reci da onda cak nije ni lose sto su mi antitjela pozitivna znaci tijelo neda da me napane taj virus..hahaha  :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

tako je, imas imunitet na hepB  :Wink:

----------


## sara10

*BlueI*,*Željka 33* sretno!
*Žužy* da se mrvice pričvrste i da zajedno dočekamo pozitivne bete  :fige:

----------


## TinaH

evo sa sam provjerila cijepljena sam 94 i 2001g.protiv hepatitisa B..sad neznam jel to sta znaci!?

----------


## ljubilica

i ja sam cijepljena protiv hep B i imala sam to pozitivno na nalazu. zvala javno zdravstvo i žena mi pojasnila da je sve ok, da je tako kod svih cijepljenih

----------


## žužy

sara,  :fige: 
Kad vadiš betu?

----------


## TinaH

> i ja sam cijepljena protiv hep B i imala sam to pozitivno na nalazu. zvala javno zdravstvo i žena mi pojasnila da je sve ok, da je tako kod svih cijepljenih


jeeeeeeeee..sad sam happy..vec sam mislila da ce nam odgodit postupak pa onda opet cekat jos jedan mjesec..hvala curke umirile ste..juhuuu..  :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna 1506

> Ja prijavljujem dvije trodnevne mrve, jedan 8-stanični i jadan 5-stanični embrij. 
> 
> Što se zamrzavanja tiče, ja sam imala i dvodnevne i trodnevne smrzliće i oba puta su se lijepo odmrzli i bio je fet, ali to je prošlo.


A šta druga 2 se nisu oplodila? Sretno do kraja!

----------


## madona

Pozdrav drage moje, evo imene konačno. Nakon operacija, pokušaja za IVF pa ciste na jajniku koje smo uspjeli riješiti. Eto sad nakon transfera koji je bio 12.02. čekamo betu.Nadam se uspjehu, osluškujem svoje tjelo i mislim da senešto događa naime prsa su mi velika, osjetljiva a na njima su vidljive one plave žile. Ali pak ne smijem se puno nadati.
Od sveg srca želim puno sreće svima te da bi bilo više trudnica!

----------


## njanja1

sara10,zuzy :rock
i svima ostalima za pozitivne bete (nemojte mi zamjerit neimenovanj sa moba sam )

----------


## malena0808

> Ja prijavljujem dvije trodnevne mrve, jedan 8-stanični i jadan 5-stanični embrij. 
> 
> Što se zamrzavanja tiče, ja sam imala i dvodnevne i trodnevne smrzliće i oba puta su se lijepo odmrzli i bio je fet, ali to je prošlo.


Sara drzin figee da se mrvice sta bolje pricvrste i da te cuvaju narednih 9 mjeseci!!!!   :Smile:

----------


## Anci272

Svim curama želim pozitivne bete što prije!  :Smile: 
Ja prijavljujem dvije 8 stanične trodnevne mrvice koje su mi vraćene jučer. Na žalost ostale j.s. se nisu oplodile, pa nije bilo smrzlića.
Jel neka od vas nakon transfera osjećala da joj je temperatura povišena? Sad sam izmjerila temperaturu jer sam osjećala kao da mi je povišena, i 36,8° je. S obzirom da je meni obično oko 36,2 ovo mi je dosta više. Nadam se da je to radi mojih mrvica, a ne da me hvata prehlada ili gripa.  :Grin:

----------


## bubekica

Anci, povisena temp posljedica je utrogestana (ili nekog drugog progesterona koji uzimas). Sretno!

----------


## sara10

> sara, 
> Kad vadiš betu?


Žužy, betu ću vadit 03.03. ako ne procurim prije. To će mi biti 16 dpo (nakon punkcije), odnosno 13 dnt. Kada ti misliš vadit betu?

Sretna, bio je još jedan, ali je zastao u razvoju, a dvi stanice nisu bile za oplodnju. Sve u svemu ja sam zadovoljna, bitno da je samo jedan dobar i da nastane T.

----------


## Anci272

> Anci, povisena temp posljedica je utrogestana (ili nekog drugog progesterona koji uzimas). Sretno!


Hvala, bubekica!  :Smile:  A bas sam prije nego sam napisala post procitala uputstva od utrogestana jer mi je to prvo palo na pamet, ali se povišenje temperature nije spominjalo pod nuspojavama.
Još jedno pitanjce... dok sam kupovala cefaleksin i utrogestan u ljekarni u prizemlju VV nakon punkcije, učinilo mi se da sam čula tetu koja je posluživala drugu mušteriju da je spominjala da ako nemaš odmah recept možeš platiti keshom, pa ti oni poslije refundiraju kad dobijes recept od doktora. Jel to vrijedi za sve? Jer ova teta što je mene posluživala nije ništa rekla.

----------


## arlena

> Hvala, bubekica!  A bas sam prije nego sam napisala post procitala uputstva od utrogestana jer mi je to prvo palo na pamet, ali se povišenje temperature nije spominjalo pod nuspojavama.
> Još jedno pitanjce... dok sam kupovala cefaleksin i utrogestan u ljekarni u prizemlju VV nakon punkcije, učinilo mi se da sam čula tetu koja je posluživala drugu mušteriju da je spominjala da ako nemaš odmah recept možeš platiti keshom, pa ti oni poslije refundiraju kad dobijes recept od doktora. Jel to vrijedi za sve? Jer ova teta što je mene posluživala nije ništa rekla.


Mozes ,naravno. Vrate ti novce kad tvoj lijecnik posalje recepte samo moras imat racun.
Sretno

----------


## Anci272

Suuuper... Hvala arlena! :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Anci,mi smo onda skupa imale et  :Smile: 
Moja punkcija je bila u subotu i onda sam kupila utriće i taj antib. dolje u ljekarni,teta nam je rekla da sačuvamo račun i kad nam gin. izda recepte da dođemo po povrat novca.U biti nam je isto rekla i sestra nakon punkcije.
Ali treba obratit pažnju na to da povrat možemo dobiti samo unutar 3 dana od izdavanja recepta.

----------


## nova21

prijavljujem da sam danas dobila uz puregon 100iu i orgalutran0,25mg/0,5ml, tako i sutra ali puregon 125iu i taj orgalutran, u četvrtak sam ponovo gore

----------


## žužy

nova21,kakvo je danas bilo stanje na uzv?

----------


## nova21

nemam pojma, nisam zapamtila kako mi je dr objasnio, kao ima jako puno folikula ali ih mora polako filat inekcijama, tako da svaki put kad idem moram čekat nalaz krvi pa da vidim kako mjenja terapiju. inače danas mi je 11dc

----------


## Anci272

> Anci,mi smo onda skupa imale et 
> Moja punkcija je bila u subotu i onda sam kupila utriće i taj antib. dolje u ljekarni,teta nam je rekla da sačuvamo račun i kad nam gin. izda recepte da dođemo po povrat novca.U biti nam je isto rekla i sestra nakon punkcije.
> Ali treba obratit pažnju na to da povrat možemo dobiti samo unutar 3 dana od izdavanja recepta.


Žužy, ja sam bila u prvoj grupi cura koje su išle na et, ti si pretpostavljam bila u drugoj.  :Smile: 
Hvala ti za ovu informaciju, danas sam dobila recept, pa cu onda sutra ili prekosutra skociti do ljekarne.

----------


## žužy

Jes,u drugoj..grupi cura od sub.
Sretno!

nova,bit će to dobro,nek oni samo rastu!

----------


## Frćka

> Ja prijavljujem dvije trodnevne mrve, jedan 8-stanični i jedan 5-stanični embrij.


*Sara*  da se čvrsto prime za mamicu! :fige:

----------


## sara10

> *Sara*  da se čvrsto prime za mamicu!


Hvala ti *Frćka, malena0808, Sretna* i ostale drage cure!

----------


## Samanta

Evo,drage moja,sutra idem na transfer  :Smile:  ŽELIM VAM SVIMA PUNO SREĆE!!!

----------


## madona

> Evo,drage moja,sutra idem na transfer  ŽELIM VAM SVIMA PUNO SREĆE!!!


I ja tebi želim puno sreće i da beta bude visoka!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jo1974

Cure drage trebam jednu uslugu ako je voljan netko od vas mi pomoći,ovo se odnosi na osječanke ,nalazi su mi gotovi na nuklearnoj medicini trebala mi je frendica dići no ona je u brodu,tako da se obraćam vama,ako je netko voljan da ih digne i pošalje na autobus za Sl.brod ja ču šoferu platiti što treba.moj broj mob. 098-503-143,molim vas.

----------


## Mary123

TinaH ja ti isto imam pozitivan taj anti hbs i obavila vec tri ivfa...malo su se cudili u pocetku.kao jesam se cijepila il ne..reko nemam pojma..kao mala vjerojatno jesam.stoga mislim da neces imati nikakvog problema.

----------


## TinaH

> TinaH ja ti isto imam pozitivan taj anti hbs i obavila vec tri ivfa...malo su se cudili u pocetku.kao jesam se cijepila il ne..reko nemam pojma..kao mala vjerojatno jesam.stoga mislim da neces imati nikakvog problema.


onda super..samo me to brinulo da nece odgadati pa ko zna koliko cekat, ali izgleda da je to normalno kod nas cijepitih,jer ja sam se dva puta cijepila protiv hepatitisa. :Smile:

----------


## Argente

> Cure drage trebam jednu uslugu ako je voljan netko od vas mi pomoći,ovo se odnosi na osječanke ,nalazi su mi gotovi na nuklearnoj medicini trebala mi je frendica dići no ona je u brodu,tako da se obraćam vama,ako je netko voljan da ih digne i pošalje na autobus za Sl.brod ja ču šoferu platiti što treba.moj broj mob. 098-503-143,molim vas.


jo1974, kopirala sam ti post i na Osijek, nadam se da će ti netko napraviti uslugu!

----------


## bubekica

*STUDENI 2013. (11)* 
puckica, Petrova, 1. IVF gemini
analoneta, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF) 
vrtirepka, VV, 1. IVF gemini
dino84, KBC Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET)
lana01, Vg, 1. IVF
suzzica, Betaplus, 1.IVF 
prava ovčica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
clematis, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
dreamgirl, Betaplus, Ivf u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 7xIVF)
Maybebaby, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
miny, PFC Prag, FET

*PROSINAC 2013. (8)* 
mravak, KBC Ri, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
Brunaa, Mb, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
malena0808, spontana trudnoća
piki, spontana trudnoća 
lavko, spontana trudnoća
Aerin, AIH
Maku, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)

*SIJEČANJ 2014.*  

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
ira001, VV, IVF 21.02.
Ajvi, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI) 26.02.
arlena, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
luna2, VV, 1. IVF 26.02.
Krtica, Vg, AIH (nakon 3xAIH)
madona
sara10, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET) 3.03.
Anci272, VV, IVF
PapigaCapo, KBC Split, IVF/ICSI 
žužy, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xAIH) 5.03.


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
saraya, Vg, IVF (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); BlueI, KBC Split, IVF; Samanta, IVF, trudilica za treću bebu

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF, 2xFET); nova21,VV,1.IVF; mari80, VV, 1.IVF; frodo, Petrova, IVF /ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI), trudilica za drugu bebu; tamy79, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF); Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~

ON-GO  2/2014 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET); Ledamo, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
Marlen, VV, FET (nakon 11xIVF); Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI);  
suzy.s, Ri, IVF (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF); 
TinaH, VV, 1.AIH; zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);

03/2014: bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); kika222, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); sretna 1506, KBC Split, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI);  bubaba, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF, 1xFET); KLARA31 , VV, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 1xIVF); NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); tantolina, KBC Ri, FET(nakon 3xIVF, 7xIVF/ICSI);

04/2014: Iva28, 1. IVF/ICSI; nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, FET (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)

05/2014: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
1977, 2hope, aboni76, Abys, Aerin, Afraid, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, Angely4you, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, ARIANM, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, biska, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boogie woogie, brigitta, brundica, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, CherryBG, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, Čičkolo, Črkica, *DJ*, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, Dalmašica, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dazler,  Dea2010, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, florjan, Frćka, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, geronimo,  giga, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope,  ina35, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivana979, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , JelTom, jo1974, jojo, jopam, kameleon, kata.klik, keti10, kiki30, kikolina, kinki, Kjara, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, koraljka, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, Lara86, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, lora82, LOTTOS, luna1, lucija83, lulu79, ljiljan79, ljube, ljubi, magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, makajica , Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, MallaPlava, MAMI 2 , manchi19, *Mare*, mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marija_sa, marincezg, mario, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA, mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, mayica01, M@tt, medeni.angel, Medicandy, meki, merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mg1975, milivoj73, mima32, mimadz , Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, mona22, monika2208, monja, mostarka86, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Mury, my_heart, Nana Mo, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, Noemi, nora208, njanja1, njofra75, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, orhideja., osijek, Ozana, PetraP, piki , PinaColada, pinny, pirica, plavo oko, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica, pongo, Prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, riba76, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, sami_os, sanchica, Sandra1971, sandy0606, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, sanjam, santana, sara38, sara69, serenity1, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, slonica tonica, smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, splicanka30, strijelac, suen, sunasce, sunčeko71, s_iva, Šiškica, špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tantolina, Tasha1981, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki,  tina1986, tina2005, TinaB, tina_julija, Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vaki, Vali, valiana, valii, Varnica, vatra86, vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, zoki28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu  :Heart:

----------


## s_iva

Hvala Bubi!
Ja tek sad vidim da nemamo ni jednu trudnoću objavljenu u 2014.???

----------


## bubekica

da, sijecanj 2014-e je potpuno prazan  :Sad:  a koliko vidim tako ce i ostati... naravno postoji mogucnost da sam neke podatke pogubila po drugim temama, ako imate kakvih info - javite...

----------


## tamy79

Bila danas na zadnjoj folikulometriji, večeras štoperica, u petak punkcija. 
Svim curama želim puno sreće!

----------


## BlueI

Bubekica, statistike radi ja sam u Cita  :Smile:  ... a mislim da je i PapigaCapo  :Smile: ) 

legenda si  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Hvala, samo javljaj sve detalje! Jel ti to 1. IVF? Kakva je bila stimulacija?

----------


## jo1974

Argente hvala ti puno,evo upravo su mi javili ,rijeseno sutra ce jedna rodica koja vise nije aktivna na forumu pidici i poslati ih busom  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Drage moje samo da vam pošaljem hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pikice, punkcije, transfere i bete !

----------


## PapigaCapo

Bubekica, sa, ja sam u cita i ovo mi je 4ivf-icsi, i jos imam dva aih-a iza sebe


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## splicanka30

Bubekica dodaj i mene za čekanje bete 25.02. KBC ST,1.prirodni IVF,nakon 3 AIH-a

----------


## Nera29

Eto da javin da je jedna cura iz Istre koje inače sa mnom bila inventar na kbc Ri jucer rodila curicu sve u terminu i sve ok, ne znam koji joj je to bio ivf po redu, mislim cak da je bio fet i jako jako sam hepi jer mi je to totalna pozitiva  :Wink: ))

----------


## frodo

*Bubekica*, hvala na stavljanju na listu  :Smile: 

Ovako stvari stoje kod mene:
počela sa pikanjem 11.02., po 3 Menopura svaki dan.
Bila na uzv 8. dan ciklusa, u ponedjeljak. Na oba jajnika svi folikuli manji od 10 mm, endometrij 4 mm.
Danas, 10. dan cilkusa na uzv - folikuli: 2 komada od 12 mm i 1 komad od 10 mm, endometrij 5 mm.

Sve mi je to nekako malo, jer uvijek su mi tih dana ciklusa folikuli bili veći i bilo ih je više, ali istina da je to bilo i prije 2 godine...
Dalje ista terapija i u petak opet uzv.
Vidjeti ćemo... :Cekam: , valjda će krenuti brže malo rasti.

Svima šaljem veliiiiki  :Love:  !

----------


## frodo

Eh, nešto sam zaboravila pitati...

Malo me pamćenje slabije služi ( godine  :Wink:  ) - da li nakon punkcije počinjem sa utrogestanima? Ili nakon transfera ?
( mislim da je ovo prvo, ali samo vas molim da mi  potvrdite jel tako, da nazovem svog dokt. da mi pošalje recept )

Hvala!  :Kiss:

----------


## serenity1

evo i mi danas obavili zadnju folikulometriju,imamo 4 folikula,danas stoperica i u petak AIH
svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## luna2

Frodo,nakon punkcije pocinjes sa utrogestanima i sve do bete,tako je bar kod mene mislim da i kod ostalih cura

----------


## frodo

*luna2,* , hvala ti  :Smile: 

Zaboravila sam već kako to ide, kao da mi je prvi puta.Hvala !

----------


## luna2

Nema na cemu sretno puno ~~~~~~~~svima nama

----------


## frodo

> Nema na cemu sretno puno ~~~~~~~~svima nama


Sad sam vidjela da si ti u fazi čekanja bete, stvarno ti želim od srca da bude odmah na prvu pozitivna ( vidi moj potpis  :Smile:  ) Sretno!!!

Cure, svima nam želim osmjeh od uha do uha i suze radosnice kad dobijemo nalaze bete !  :Klap: 

Javim se u petak, nadam se sa dobrim vijestima.

----------


## luna2

Frodo vidjela sam kod tebe da je od prve bilo super super,ja se nadam da cu bit te srece i ja :Wink: ,i tebi zelim srecu,svima kome god treba :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## BlueI

Ovo je meni 5, jedan prirodni i 3 stimulirana a sad je klomifen + letrilan 2 - 5 dc ... a danas transfer  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

*BlueI* jesi sve postupke odradila u Cita? Sretno ti na transferu, da ovo bude zadnji  :fige:

----------


## PapigaCapo

Frodo sretno! Nije jos nista kasno


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ljubilica

Od danas pikalica  :Very Happy: 
Sretno svima

----------


## bubekica

*ljubi* mila moja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i biljezim se za kavu nekad!

----------


## mg1975

*bubekica* ja se odjavljujem sa liste do nedefinirano - za sada ne idemo dalje zbog drugih ozbiljnijih zdravstvenih problem.

Svima šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~  :Love:   :Love:   :Heart:  :Heart:  i da bude što više trudnica
ponekad ću baciti oko da vidim što se dešava

----------


## lion heart

Evo da se i ja priključim čekalicama. Vratili mi 3 dan 2 osmostanična embrija, pa ako netko ima slično iskustvo nek se javi

----------


## BlueI

jedan šesterostanični embrijić transferiran  :Smile:  ... sara10 nisam sve u Cita ovo je drugi tamo, ovi prije u KBC RI  :Smile:

----------


## Geja

Evo i mene.transfer bio 10.2.,2 osmostanicna mladca vratili. Beta 25.2.

----------


## žužy

Ajme kolko betočekalica  :Very Happy: 
Sretno cure  :fige:

----------


## lion heart

Trasfer bio 13.2. Betu planiram 26.2. Ne znam kako kod drugih, ali mene od transfera boli kao pred mengu, manje ili više intenzivno(ne znam jel to loše ili ne). Inače svi postupci u petrovoj.

----------


## lberc

cure,sretno,vidim da vas puno čeka bete!

----------


## bubekica

*lion heart* dobrodosla!


cure, iznimno mi je drago da vas se toliko javlja na listu!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shadow2

Moj transfer 17.2, beta 5.2

----------


## Shadow2

Moj transfer 17.2, beta 5.3

----------


## njanja1

> Ajme kolko betočekalica 
> Sretno cure


mogu samo potpisat  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

Huh koliko betočekalica........škicam stalno,ne pišem jer nemam kaj i nemam vremena uz svog malog muškarca ali vam zato svima od srca želim lijepe bete i naravno uredne trudnoče. 
*Žužy,Ljubilica* vama pogotovo puno,puno  :fige:  držim da ovaj put bude bingo! puse ogromne!
Cure sretno svima!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Moja prica se nastavlja, pijem duphaston od 6dc jer je endometrij bio predebeo za histeroskopiju i evo danas na 14dc spotting, a duphastone bih trebala biti do utorka. Sarafi me i znam da cu do sutra/prekosutra procurit. Dobro kaj se dogadja???

----------


## Argente

Je li ti ono pred 14 dana uopće bila M?

----------


## bubekica

Nista od toga sto ja imam nije m, ali je bilo krvarenje, cak i jace od vecine mojih uobicajenih m. Da tog nije bilo, evo danas je tocno 29-i dan od one prije.

----------


## Loly

*Bubekice*  :Love: 
Sretno svim betočekalicama, koje će to veselje biti kad budete objavljivale pozitivne bete  :Very Happy: 
Ja u srijedu krenila s letrilanom, danas folikulometrija!

----------


## luna2

Cure zanima me u koliko sati se treba doc kad se vadi beta?

----------


## bubekica

Oko 8,nalz bude oko 10 (na vv)

----------


## luna2

bubekica hvala ti na odgovoru :Yes:

----------


## Shadow2

Cure u ponediljak sam imala transfer17.02. I non stop se znojim, imam slabosti.. Citala sam da to moze biti od manjka progesterona, a viska estrogena.. Dr . L je rekla da pijem sasvim dovoljne doze,i da bi mogla bit stitnjaca. Upravo sad sam dobila nalaz krvi, tsh je ok 1.5, ft 4 15.5, progesteron 29.27, estrogen1382.. Jel to ok?please ako netko zna. Hvala unaprijed

----------


## BlueI

Shadow ako piješ utrogestan to ti je od njega ... ja sam jučer prvi put popila i mislila sam da su mi oduzete i ruke i noge i maglilo mi se ... inaće ga uzimam vaginalno al ovo bilo iznimno i rekla ne dao bog više ovako...

----------


## Mury

Bubekice  :Love: ...pa sto je to sada opet s tvojom m?uh,bas mi je zao  :Sad: 
Svim pikalicama,cekalicama punkcija, ET,beta,srceka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## Argente

> Nista od toga sto ja imam nije m, ali je bilo krvarenje, cak i jace od vecine mojih uobicajenih m. Da tog nije bilo, evo danas je tocno 29-i dan od one prije.


Ajoj da...mislila sam zato jer ti je endić bio predebeo za histero već 6dc. Što kaže dr, ili čekaš da procuriš ful?

----------


## kameleon

> *Bubekice* 
> Sretno svim betočekalicama, koje će to veselje biti kad budete objavljivale pozitivne bete 
> Ja u srijedu krenila s letrilanom, danas folikulometrija!


*x* i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !!
i svim pikalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za js i transfere!!!!

----------


## bubekica

Poduplala sam jutros duphaston na svoju ruku, ima samo par smedjih tockica, iako unutra ima krvi. Pokusat cu jos par dana drzat to tak (do utorka sluzbeno pijem duphaston) i onda pustit da se izlije. Kad se izlije zovem za histero.

----------


## ljubilica

Obavih danas UZV dojki, HB sve je u redu. Kaže dr da mi želi sreću u postupku ali ako slučajno ne uspije da dođem na kontrolu za 3 mj. 
Naglasila je da je bitno da se redovno kontroliramo jer smo zbog svih tih stimulacija dosta osjetljiva skupina. Da bi o tome trebao voditi brigu naši ginekolozi koji nas upućuju u postupke. Znam da neki pri gin. pregledima pregledavaju i dojke, meni nikad nitko. I da nemam obiteljski predispoziciju, tko zna kad bi otišla i da li bi. Koliko često se vi kontrolirate?

----------


## sara10

Ljubilice, evo baš je jedna forumašica podigla temu na tu temu:   http://forum.roda.hr/threads/72420-D...vlje-%C5%BEene

----------


## Stena

Ništa od postupka ovaj mjesec,ponestalo lijekova....... :Rolling Eyes:  
Krećemo u 3. mjesecu,već sam se i fizički i psihički pripremila za ovaj mjesec ali eto još mjesec dana do nove borbe i nove nade!

----------


## Inesz

Kako to Stena? Jesi bila naručena za postupak u ovom mjesecu?

----------


## Stena

Inesz draga,tako je na listi sam za 2. mjesec. a nema lijekova,svaki dan zovem gore i hvatam se za slamku.

----------


## frodo

*PapigaCapo*, hvala  :Smile: 

*lion heart*, bolovi, odnosno ne-bolovi mogu i ne mogu ništa značiti, kod svakog je drugačije, ne vrijedi ti uopće razbijati glavu s time, nego strpljivo čekati betu  :Smile: 

Kod mene stanje:3 folikula-16,15 i 14 mm, endometrij 1.1 cm
danas sam još uzela 3 menopura
sutra u 22,00 h Brevactid
u ponedjeljak moja spavaćica, kućna haljina, šlape i muž moramo biti na odjelu u 7,30 h :Very Happy: 

e da, jedno pitanje-budući da sam do sada uvijek kao štopericu imala Ovidrelle,a danas sam dobila Brevactid-dvije bočice s praškom i otapalo, svaka bočica 5000 I.E. - 
sutra to smiksam i pikam u cijenjenu pozadinu
jel netko zna zašto dvije bočice, odnosno to je onda 10 000 I.E.? 
jel to svi tako dobivaju ili? 

svima sretno od sveg srca!!!

----------


## Inesz

> Inesz draga,tako je na listi sam za 2. mjesec. a nema lijekova,svaki dan zovem gore i hvatam se za slamku.


Jasno, nema se novaca za lijekove, liste su sve dulje i dulje...
Stena, ja bih otišla gore i tražila da mi daju lijekove kako je bilo i dogovoreno.

----------


## frodo

Evo sad sam na drugoj temi vidjela da se miješaju dvije bočice po 5 000 I.E Brevactida, to je valjda potrebna doza

----------


## lion heart

> *PapigaCapo*, hvala 
> 
> *lion heart*, bolovi, odnosno ne-bolovi mogu i ne mogu ništa značiti, kod svakog je drugačije, ne vrijedi ti uopće razbijati glavu s time, nego strpljivo čekati betu 
> 
> Kod mene stanje:3 folikula-16,15 i 14 mm, endometrij 1.1 cm
> danas sam još uzela 3 menopura
> sutra u 22,00 h Brevactid
> u ponedjeljak moja spavaćica, kućna haljina, šlape i muž moramo biti na odjelu u 7,30 h
> 
> ...


Hvala, to sam i sama mislila, al ne mogu si pomoći.

----------


## žužy

frodo,evo ja sam za štopericu dobila Brevactid,na kutiji je pisalo 5000 a u nutra su bila dva praška i dva otapala.

----------


## frodo

> frodo,evo ja sam za štopericu dobila Brevactid,na kutiji je pisalo 5000 a u nutra su bila dva praška i dva otapala.


i ja sam tako dobila, jedino što u jedno otapalo mogu dva praška, jel imam pravo?

----------


## žužy

Pa iskreno neznam,znam da gonala il menopura možeš smučkati 3 u jednom otapalu..možda možeš i štopericu,nek se javi netko tko zna sigurno.
Ja sam dobila sve iz kutije,u obliku dvije pike.  :oklagija:

----------


## kika222

Ja se sjećam da sam morala iskoristiti oba otapala :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

> Ja sam dobila sve iz kutije,u obliku dvije pike.


I ja sam u ovoj stimulaciji dobila dvije šprice / dvije pike, a i peklo me da sam jedva ubola drugu...  :Wink: 

Ajvi, Luna2  :fige:

----------


## njanja1

frodo u jednu vodu ili otapalo kako vec idu obadva praska inace ih razrijedis previse

----------


## Shadow2

> Shadow ako piješ utrogestan to ti je od njega ... ja sam jučer prvi put popila i mislila sam da su mi oduzete i ruke i noge i maglilo mi se ... inaće ga uzimam vaginalno al ovo bilo iznimno i rekla ne dao bog više ovako...


Hvala na odgovoru :Wink: . Nisam ih pila,stavljam ih vaginalno..dobila sam potvrdu da je sve ok.hvala jos jednom :Wink:

----------


## Zeljka33

Danas se pridruzujem pikalicama !

----------


## dazler

Frodo meni su uvijek razmutili jednim otapalom 2 praška

----------


## orhideja.

> Frodo meni su uvijek razmutili jednim otapalom 2 praška


Meni su koliko se sijećam obavezno naglasili da ide jedan prah jedna voda, drugi prah druga voda...swe to u špricu i u pozadinu...

----------


## luna2

Vaki hvala ti nadamo se da ce bit sve ok,i tebi sretno trebat ce ti ko i nama❤❤

----------


## Ajvi

Vaki,  :Kiss: 
Ja sam inače malo u banani jer mislim da ni ovaj put neće biti ništa. Osjećam se pms-ično, (.)(.) su splasnule i tak... Sutra ću napraviti test.

----------


## žužy

Ajvi  :fige:  da se varaš,neka sutra budu lijepe II.

----------


## ljube

> e da, jedno pitanje-budući da sam do sada uvijek kao štopericu imala Ovidrelle,a danas sam dobila Brevactid-dvije bočice s praškom i otapalo, svaka bočica 5000 I.E. - 
> sutra to smiksam i pikam u cijenjenu pozadinu
> jel netko zna zašto dvije bočice, odnosno to je onda 10 000 I.E.? 
> jel to svi tako dobivaju ili?


frodo, pomiješaš dva praha s jednim otapalom, ovdje je bitna apsolutna količina djelatne tvari (10000 I.E.), a ne koncentracija

----------


## saraya

Evo i mene..jučer bio transfer vraćena 2 petodnevna embrijića..jedna blastica, jedna morula....nažalost neće biti smrzlića..ß će biti 5.3...svim curama sretno u postupku..vidim ima vas puno!!!! Želim nam svima ogromne beturine!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Zeljka33

Saraya, za veliku beturinu~~~~~~~~~

----------


## saraya

Hvala Željka :Smile:  sretno s pikanjem!!

----------


## željkica

ajme koliko puno betočekalica sretno cure držim vam ogromne  :fige:  za velike bete!!!!!!

----------


## Loly

Jučer na folikulometriji 3-4 folikula na desnom jajniku, na lijevom ništa. Danas i sutra uz letrilan 225 jedinica gonala f pen, pa u ponediljak opet uzv.

----------


## Zeljka33

Loly za puno lijepih folikulica ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Loly

> Loly za puno lijepih folikulica ~~~~~~~~~


Fala draga i tebi, neka N dobije bracu/seku  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

> Jučer na folikulometriji 3-4 folikula na desnom jajniku, na lijevom ništa. Danas i sutra uz letrilan 225 jedinica gonala f pen, pa u ponediljak opet uzv.


Loly, šta je reć da ti je dr. P dao gonal f, jesi dosad koristila menopure, puregon?

----------


## nova21

cure koliko dana ste se najduže pikale i išle na folikulometrije? ja nastavljam s terapijom u pon sam opet na fm

----------


## Loly

> Loly, šta je reć da ti je dr. P dao gonal f, jesi dosad koristila menopure, puregon?


Ne znam, koristila sam do sad menopur i puregon, ali sam mu na konzultacijama napomenula da sam jedini uspješni postupak imala sa gonalom, pa je možda zato dao. Donijela sam mu mu i nove hormone pa je nešto i to gledao, pa kaže ajmo ovaj put po 225 jedinica gonala. Vidit ćemo u ponediljak kakvo je stanje!
Kako si mi ti, simptomi?

----------


## tina_julija

> cure koliko dana ste se najduže pikale i išle na folikulometrije? ja nastavljam s terapijom u pon sam opet na fm


13 dana, 18 dc punkcija, i forumašica mi je jedna da je bilo punkcija i na 24 dan... meni je mojeg bilo dosta, koji ti je dan?

----------


## Šiškica

Meni je variralo od 9dc do 16 dc.
Prvi neuspjeli pokušaj polustimuliranog IVF je bio pregled 3dc, pa 7dc gdje je folikul bio ogroman pa su ga punktirali 9dc ( naravno bio je bez js) znači jedna folikumetrija.
Opet u jednom postupku, polustimuliranom, sve se nešt zakomliciralo pa sam fm imala svaki dan od 7dc (osim vikenda) i 16dc napokon punkciju.. ( dobili 9 js i ni jedno dijete  :Grin:  ) 
Oba ta postupka su bili Klomifen pa ostalo (Gonal ili Menopur)  , a ja katastrofalno reagiram na njih( Klomifeme) pa sam imala pave drame..

----------


## Ledamo

Svima vam zelim puno srece  :Kiss:  nek ovo bude nasa godina  :Smile:  ja jos nisam sigurna kad krecemo s novim postupkom jer zelimo prije napraviti dodatne pretrage, a takodjer cemo i preci u drugu kliniku. Drzim vam fige  :Kiss:

----------


## sara10

*Loly* nemam nikakvih posebno simptoma. I ja sam sada koristila gonal f po prvi put, al meni je bilo 150 jedinica gonala 10 dana, ali sam više js-a dobivala sa menopurima i puregonom. 
Neka ti onda gonali donesu sreću i ovom postupku  :fige:

----------


## nova21

meni će bit sutra 17dc još uvjekneznam ništa

----------


## Ajvi

nova21,  :fige:  da uskoro nešto korisno saznaš.
Ja sam, nažalost, saznala da je kod mene opet niš. Nisam radila test, ali sam sinoć počela brljavit. Sutra idem po uputnicu i preksutra po još jednu ne-betu. Kaj da radim s utrićima? Mislim, to još niš ne curi, samo smeđari, pa ih ja još uvijek tutam.

----------


## luna2

Ajvi,pa kaj nebi trebala u srijedu vadit betu?meni su rekli utrice do bete

----------


## Ajvi

> Ajvi,pa kaj nebi trebala u srijedu vadit betu?meni su rekli utrice do bete


Ma, u idealnom slučaju da, ali budući da je krenulo to kaj je krenulo...
 :fige:   :fige:  da barem ti u srijedu saznaš neku ogromnu brojku!

----------


## luna2

Nadam se iskreno da ce bit ❤❤,mozda bude i kod tebe nesto ipak

----------


## sara10

*Ajvi* koji ti je danas dnt? Svakako nastavi sa utrićima, brljavljenje još ništa ne znači da je gotovo osim ako krene baš na veliko m..al nadamo se da neće  :fige:

----------


## Ajvi

Danas je 10dnt 5dn morula. Naravno da sve u ovakvim situacijama u glavi imamo najnemogućije scenarije da se uvjerimo da brljavljenje možda nije m, ali ne nadam se previše.  :Sad:

----------


## PapigaCapo

Ajvi, ~~~~~~~~da ipak nije m


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

Ajvi,šaljem malo pozitive...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vaki

Ajvi, draga  :fige:

----------


## ljubilica

*ajvi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ajvi

Hvala, drage  :Kiss:

----------


## frodo

Curke moje, hvala vam na svim odgovorima  :Love: 

Uglavnom, smućkala sam dva praška u jednom otapalu, nadam se da je to ok.
Držite fige sutra! 

Ajvi, ja ipak šaljem puno vibrica da to nije početak m., jer bilo je puno primjera kad je bila situacija kao tvoja, a ipak je beta bila velika  :Smile: 

svima želim uspjeh, u kojoj ste god fazi  :Smile:

----------


## Geja

Cure, ja sutra vadim betu,al danas nisam mogla izdrzati i napravila test (gravidnost-onaj najjeftiniji).
cure moje drage,imam uz onu "Regularnu" crtu jos i onu drugu svijetliju! jao,ja ne mogu vjerovat, sva se znojim,tresu mi se ruke....ne mogu to jos niti izgovorit....Trudna sam. Da li sam zaista trudna, ima li tko s tim testom iskustva???

----------


## bubekica

Mislis na graviGnost?
Meni su ti najdrazi  :Smile:  Ako je crtica tu, to je to  :Smile:  Zelim ti lijepu betu sutra!  :Very Happy:

----------


## dazler

Geja  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BlueI

jel to krenulo + doba  :Klap:  :Dancing Fever:  :Yes:

----------


## mona22

Geja  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  :fige:  svim betočekalicama,curama koje čekaju punkcije i transfere puno lijepih embria
i svima vama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što god vam treba

----------


## žužy

Too Geja  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Neka beta sutra bude fenomenalna!

----------


## serenity1

Geja  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## Geja

Cure,vi ste divne!!! ja vama i ostalim curama u postupku,  prije postupka,nakon transfera....zapravo kao i sebi zelim zdravu trudnocu. 

Ja lezim i malo malo mi padne koja suza.
Bubekica,bila si u pravu....GraviGnost je test.
Ta crta na testu je bila dosta blijeda,al se vidi dobro.ljubim vas sve,i hvala vam na podrsci.

----------


## luna2

Geja super cestitam ti od srca❤

----------


## Ajvi

Bravo Geja,  :fige:  za betu!
Kod mene poplava.  :Sad:

----------


## luna2

Ajvi dali si dobila na ocekivani datum ili ranije il kasnije?

----------


## Loly

*Ajvi* draga žao mi je  :Love: 
*Geja* super za +

----------


## Ajvi

> Ajvi dali si dobila na ocekivani datum ili ranije il kasnije?


U očekivano vrijeme, kod mene ti to nikad nije točno na dan, može varirati od recimo 27 do 31 dana.

----------


## Ajvi

A danas je 29. dan.

----------


## luna2

> U očekivano vrijeme, kod mene ti to nikad nije točno na dan, može varirati od recimo 27 do 31 dana.


ok hvala ti na odgovoru,i stvarno mi je zao :Love:

----------


## mona22

Ajvi draga žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## žužy

*Ajvi*, :Love: 

Svim curama...sretno!  :fige:

----------


## TinaH

Geja cestitam od  :Heart:  i drzim  :fige:  za betu..

----------


## orhideja.

> Geja   
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  svim betočekalicama,curama koje čekaju punkcije i transfere puno lijepih embria
> i svima vama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što god vam treba


Potpisujem  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

Sutra *splicanka30* vadi betu mislim, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Loly

Kod mene ne bas dobre vijesti, danas 7 dc na desnom jajniku 2 folikula oko 11 mm, na livom ništa. Endometrij skroz tanak, ali mislim da će se još podebljati jer mi ni menga nije skroz zavrsila. Danas i sutra po 1 gonal i 2 menopura, u sridu vadim E2 i opet uzv.

----------


## PapigaCapo

Cekamo splicankinu betu, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Loly, drzim fige da se zadeblja i da narastu jos~~~~~~~~~~~, a mozda se i neki sakrija 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

*Loly*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## Geja

Zao mi je ajvi,drz se. Saljem ti ovako zagrljaj,ja ne znam umetati "sive glave".....

----------


## malena0808

Geja cestitan ti od srca na trudnoci!!! Nek sutra bude famozna beta  :Smile: 

Ajvi jako mi zao sto ovaj put nije uspjelo  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

*Loly*  da se zadeblja i da narastu jos ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!
*Ajvi* jako mi zao!!! :Love: 
*Geja* cestitam!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

*Ajvi*, žao mi je.

*Geja* čestitke od srca!

Svim betočekalicama puno, puno strpljenja želim, a ostalim curama u postupcima!

----------


## sara10

.....ostalim curama u postupcima puno srećeeee!!

----------


## nova21

da javim danas na 17dc navečer u 23h štoperica u srijedu punkcija, transfera neće biti jajnici su uvećani

----------


## žužy

*nova21*,kolko ima folikula?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## nova21

nemam pojma, rekao je samo da ih ima dosta, jel netko primio štopericu u 23h

----------


## lberc

> nemam pojma, rekao je samo da ih ima dosta, jel netko primio štopericu u 23h


nekad se na vv davala u 23,ne znam kak je sad

----------


## bubekica

Sad su rasporedjene od 21 do 23, ovisi koja si na redu za punkciju.

----------


## nova21

tam kad sam išla muža upisati bila sam 2, možda prije nas ima neznam, transferi

----------


## bubekica

Transferi su nakon punkcija. Ne brini, od stoperice moze proci 34-36h.  :fige:

----------


## malena19

bok svima
9/2011 sam imala prvi  stimulirani ivf i dobila 18 js od kojih je 9 bilo zrelo. dvije su oplodili i jedna od njih cenza par dana imati 20 mjeseci. druge su odmrznuli u petak i samo jedna je prezivjela i oplodila se i danas je bio transfer... znam da tesko da cu imati toliko srece da mi opet prvi postupak bude dobitni, ali optimisticna sam  :Smile: 

ali imam i pitanje... od 3dc pijem estrofem 3x2mg i konstantno me boli glava  :Sad:  jel koja imala takav problem? sto vam je pomoglo?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!!!! (nadam se da smijem jer jos nisam polovila nova pravila)

----------


## Mury

malena19,nek opet bude bingo iz prve  :Wink: !!!
Ajvi,jako mi je zao  :Love: 
Geja,bravo za test  :Very Happy:  
 I svima ostalim za sve  u kojoj god fazi~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Zeljka33

Malena sretnoooo!

----------


## kika222

Ajvi  :Love: 
Sarice :Kiss: 
Splićanka i geja za veliku betu :Yes:  :Yes: 
Malena za dobitni postupak!!!!
Pikalicama i čekalicama punkcija i transfera sretno!!!!!
Svima koje sam zaboravila želim puno sreće!!!!
Lberc super za pišulinca!!!!!

----------


## Ajvi

Eto mene, sišla s brda sa svojom masivnom betom (1) i s dogovorom da u travnju idemo u prirodnjak.
Svim betočekalicama od srca želim da se ne ugledaju na moj loš primjer pa nek zaredaju lude brojke!
I svima ostalima ponešto ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## frodo

Evo cure da se javim  :Smile: 

Jučer bila aspiracija, 3 folikula, u sva 3 jaj.stanice
jedna je bila prezrela, 2 su oplodili, zasada sve super
u četvrtak idemo po bebice !!!  :Very Happy: 

Ajvi - jako  :Love: , ali doći će i tvoj red, u to budi sigurna!

curama koje čekaju betu, aspiraciju ili transfer... ma zapravo svima -sretno!!!

----------


## žužy

*Ajvi*,super brzo će travanj!  :Love: 
*frodo*, :Very Happy:  Neka bebice lijepo rastu i dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !
*malena19*,sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## Strašna

Evo i mene s brda. Budući da nije bilo doktorice, doktor me "riješio". Večeras štoperica (2xDecapeptyl) u 23:00h, u četvrtak punkcija. Škicnula sam danas nalaz. E2 mi je bio 16 756. (11dc). Nadam se da će bit od tog svega štogod.

----------


## frodo

žužy, hvala ti, ja tebi želim jednu veeeliku lijepu betu  :Smile:  ! Jel imaš kakvih simptoma? ( mada oni ništa ne znače )

Strašna, bit će to dobro, mislim da po nalazu nemaš razloga za brigu  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*Strašna*,super  :Smile:  evo malko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za četvrtak!

*frodo*,a baš tak kak veliš..sve te simptome uzimam s rezervom,al sve u svemu dobro sam.Ono što me prati od kad sam se spustila sa stola za odmor nakon transfera,je povremeno pikuckanje u maternici. A primječujem da dosta cura ima pms filing kojih tjedan dana nakon ET-a. Sad čekamo rezultate bete da vidimo kolko to znači pozitivno  :pivo:

----------


## Kadauna

> Evo i mene s brda. Budući da nije bilo doktorice, doktor me "riješio". Večeras štoperica (2xDecapeptyl) u 23:00h, u četvrtak punkcija. Škicnula sam danas nalaz. E2 mi je bio 16 756. (11dc). Nadam se da će bit od tog svega štogod.



16.756 estradiol? tu je jako puno folikula (ako i podijeliš s 750 to je više od 22 zrelih folikula) - nadamo se i j.s. kakva ti je bila terapija ovaj put? si ti završavala s hiperom koji put? 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za punkciju

----------


## Geja

Cure,moja beta danas 793! jupppppiiiiiii!!!

Frodo,sretno s transfericem i da ti beta bude visooka..
Strasna, sretno sa punkcijom i da embrijica bude..i onda beta do neba!!
Zuzy,za pozitivnu beturinu!!!!!!
SVIMA SRETNO!

----------


## žužy

*Geja*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Čestitam trudnice!  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## boogie woogie

wow *Geja*- beturina!!!! a jucer ti crtica svijetla, vidis kako ti testovi nisu bas osjetljivi..... CESTITKEEEE!!!!!

----------


## Strašna

> 16.756 estradiol? tu je jako puno folikula (ako i podijeliš s 750 to je više od 22 zrelih folikula) - nadamo se i j.s. kakva ti je bila terapija ovaj put? si ti završavala s hiperom koji put? 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za punkciju


Pa da, teoretski je to dosta, da. U ovoj stimulaciji sam dobila 22 Gonala i 4 Cetrotida. Do sad nisam imala hiper. Mislim ono...uvijek sam prije imala po 1, 2 maksimalno 3. Zadnji put je bilo 10 i to je bilo prvi put da se išlo na blastice uopće. (od 10 se 8 bilo oplodilo i 2 stale s razvojem tako da je bilo ostalo 6) I tad mi se ono "ko fol" primilo. Bio je transfer odmah 5 dan.
Ni sad nemam nikakvih posebnih bolova (osim što me danas pregled vraški bolio, bit će napeto na punkciji :D) Čak se ni ne osjećam posebno napuhnuto. Ma samo neka ih bude. Ispod 10 ne priznajem. :D

*Geja* čestitam!!!

----------


## malena0808

> Cure,moja beta danas 793! jupppppiiiiiii!!!
> 
> Frodo,sretno s transfericem i da ti beta bude visooka..
> Strasna, sretno sa punkcijom i da embrijica bude..i onda beta do neba!!
> Zuzy,za pozitivnu beturinu!!!!!!
> SVIMA SRETNO!


Geja cestitan!!!!!! Beta je odlicna!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## luna2

Geja cestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## TrudyC

Geja čestitike i od mene.  :Very Happy: 

Hvala Bogu da je napokon krenulo  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ima jedna trudnica i na "Nakon transfera". Trudnice javi se  :Cekam: 

Evo i malo trudničkih vibrica ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Geja čestitam! Krenulo je :ufffkonačno:
Strašna, da 10?! biti će tu puno toga Puno pij i odmaraj da ne dođe do HS! Ideš u anesteziju pretpostavljam?!

----------


## Strašna

Ma mila kakvu anesteziju, ja sam na VV. Nema tamo anestezija...samo onaj "koktelčić"

----------


## željkica

Geja cestitam!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## lberc

Geja,čestitam,super beta!!
Žuži mene su od 6 dpt pucali pms simptomi i već sam mm pripremala da opet niš od toga,pa ipak nisam bila u pravu,moj mali podstanar raste i svaki je dan sve veći i teži...želim ti od srca isti scenarij..

----------


## ljubilica

geja woooow prava beta
u četvrtak mi prva fm... nadam se trećoj sreći s ovim postupkom
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

Geja   :Very Happy:

----------


## mona22

Geja  čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

Aj *lberc* ,pa tek sad vidim da si isto imala ET dva dvodnevna  :Zaljubljen: 
Eeee ne bi imala ništ protiv tvog scenarija!  :Love: 

*ljubek*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za treču sreću!

----------


## splicanka30

Geja čestitam

Evo da i ja nastavim pozitivan niz
13dnt beta 391 :D

----------


## žužy

Aaaajme koje lijepe vijesti,koji lijepi početak godine  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*splicanka30* ,čestitam!!

----------


## malena0808

> Geja čestitam
> 
> Evo da i ja nastavim pozitivan niz
> 13dnt beta 391 :D


Splicanka koje lijepe vijesti!!!! Cestitan ti od srca!! Jupiiii!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

*splićanka* divne vijesti...
pišite nam malo o simptomima ak ih je bilo

----------


## Geja

Cure,hvala vam!!!
ja sam se isto vec pripremala na nista,jer nije bilo nikakvih pokazatelja. Cak sam u proslom nedobitnom postupku imala po meni vise simptoma...
Uglavnom, poanta je opustit se,pa kako ispadne. Znam da je to najtezi dio price,jer i pikanje i punkcija i sve prodje,al onda glava krene radit....
Jel zna koja hoce li me socijalni doktor ostavit i dalje na bolovanju,jel se to vodi kao kompl u  trudnoci,pa je to ona sitna lova od hzzo-a? sorry ako sam fulala pitanje na ovoj temi...
Cure drage,zelim vam svima trudnoce i zdrave bebice..

----------


## Geja

Splicanka30,sad skuzila da si i ti pozitiva!!bravo!!!!!!!!

----------


## Frćka

*Splićanka30, Geja* čestitke i sretno dalje, školski savršeno! :Very Happy:  :fige:

----------


## luna2

super cure cestitam vam  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

> Geja čestitam
> 
> Evo da i ja nastavim pozitivan niz
> 13dnt beta 391 :D


*Splićanka* predivno, čestitam ti od srca! 
Posebno se veselim ovoj trudnoći sa Firula!

----------


## Ajvi

Geja, splicanka30, prekrasno, čestitam i da vam je do kraja školski!!!

----------


## boogie woogie

bravo Splicanka, bravo Geja, sad cemo i mi ostale  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

curke, jel zna netko kako se zovu biolozi u Petrovoj? znam za dr.Stanića. 
meni je oba puta bila ženska, niža, sjeda ili je tak ofarbana..... neznam ime? koliko ih uopće ima?

----------


## Loly

Geja i Splićanka čestitam cure, uživajte! Svima nama ostalima želim iste scenarije

----------


## saan

Geja , Splicanka jeeeeeeeeee prekrasno! Zelim vam svu srecu :Smile: Svim betocekalicama puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Papigice kad je tvoja beta?
Svim tuznicama big hug :Sad: 
Ajvi grlim :Wink:

----------


## kameleon

Geja, Splićanka  :Very Happy:  čestitam za  bete, dalje samo školski!!
a vi ostale betočekalice nastavite niz ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
strašna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za punkciju!!
ljubilica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za fm!!
 :Kiss:  svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god treba!!

----------


## splicanka30

Hvala vam cure puno
Jel trebam ponavljat betu?

Od simp napuhanost i bolovi kao pred M,krvarenje na 10 i 11dnt...

----------


## Vaki

*Ajvi* - mila, baš šteta!  :Love: 

*Geja, splicanka30* - bravo cure! 

*Luna2* - testić?

----------


## frodo

> curke, jel zna netko kako se zovu biolozi u Petrovoj? znam za dr.Stanića. 
> meni je oba puta bila ženska, niža, sjeda ili je tak ofarbana..... neznam ime? koliko ih uopće ima?


ljubilica, jel se dr.Stanić zove Patrik?
meni je isto bila ona žena sijeda, ali i ona što ima čupavu  smeđu kosu do ramena, obje baš jako ljubazne
nažalost, ne znam imena  :No-no:

----------


## frodo

eh da, *Geja, splićanka30,* dajte malo te trudničke prašine pošaljite nama ostalima !
čestitam od srca objema! :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna 1506

> Hvala vam cure puno
> Jel trebam ponavljat betu?
> 
> Od simp napuhanost i bolovi kao pred M,krvarenje na 10 i 11dnt...


Čestitam na lipoj beti!
Za 2 dana ponovi betu,kako je rekla Sara posebno me vesele ove bete sa Firula,a sljedeća pozitivna beta će bit njena.

----------


## ljubilica

> ljubilica, jel se dr.Stanić zove Patrik?
> meni je isto bila ona žena sijeda, ali i ona što ima čupavu  smeđu kosu do ramena, obje baš jako ljubazne
> nažalost, ne znam imena


Da, Patrik se zove... Sijeda je Visnja H. (zaboravila sam prezime). Za ostale neznam. Ako sam ih i vidjela, neznam da su biolozi
A jel znate jel svaki put bude isti biolog, tipa odredjeni dr ima biologa u timu ili je to kako se potrefi?

----------


## PapigaCapo

Saan, ja radim testic petak ili subotu, pa cemo vidit.
Geja, cestitke...
Splicanka, nadam se da cemo skupa setat buse po rivi  :Kiss: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

Ajvi, baš mi je žao zbog loših vijesti  :Sad: 

Geja, splićanka30, čestitam trudnice  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Strašna uh punkcija će biti paprena, ali bit će bome i dobra berba! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :pivo:  za sve  :pivo:

----------


## vatra86

Ajvi grlim...

Geja i Splicanka30 cestitam na T!!!

Strasna za puuuno jajceka ~~~~~~~~~~~

Ljubilice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za fm..

I svima jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

> Cure,hvala vam!!!
> ja sam se isto vec pripremala na nista,jer nije bilo nikakvih pokazatelja. Cak sam u proslom nedobitnom postupku imala po meni vise simptoma...
> Uglavnom, poanta je opustit se,pa kako ispadne. Znam da je to najtezi dio price,jer i pikanje i punkcija i sve prodje,al onda glava krene radit....
> *Jel zna koja hoce li me socijalni doktor ostavit i dalje na bolovanju,jel se to vodi kao kompl u  trudnoci,pa je to ona sitna lova od hzzo-a? sorry ako sam fulala pitanje na ovoj temi...*
> Cure drage,zelim vam svima trudnoce i zdrave bebice..


Ima i tema o komplikacijama u trudnoći, ali evo ovdje na brzinu: 
HZZO isplaćuje za komplikacije u trudnoći maksimalni iznos od oko 4600 kn. Znači, ako ti je plaća više od tog iznosa dobivat ćeš 4600 kn, a ako ti je manja od 4600 dobivat ćeš onolikko koliko ti je iznos prosječno isplaćene plaće u posljednjih 6 mjeseci.  :Sad: 
Hoće li tvoj odabrani ginekolog otvoriti bolovanje za komplikacije u trudnoći ovisi o indikacijama.

----------


## njanja1

Ajvi zao mi je draga,ali je super sto si tako pozitivna i probas sa prirodnjakom doce i nase vrijeme
Geja i Splicanka cestitam,ako se nevaram razbile sta nam "maler" onih negativnih beta pocetkom mjeseca 
Shadow kako se osjecas?

----------


## mostarka86

*Ajvi*, žao mi je. Odmori se lijepo do proljeća i idemo dalje  :Love: 
*Splićanka, Geja*, čestitam od srca, i čuvam fige za što lakšu i dosadniju trudnoću  :fige: 
*Strašna, ljubilica, papiga capo, nova* i ostale čekalice, pikalice, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba...

----------


## željkica

Splićanka čestitam!!!!!!!jeeeeeeeee!!!!!! :Very Happy: 
cure nemojte sad stat sa pozitivnim betama!

----------


## Strašna

*Kadauna, Snekica, kameleon, vatra86, Argente, Mostarka86*....hvala cure....
i svima ostalima koje sam zaboravila...  :Smile: 
*Splicanka30, Geja*...još jednom čestitke!
Svim ostalima šaljem *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* pa se poslužite, kome za šta treba!

----------


## luna2

evo vadila danas betu ,a beta 1 tako da nista :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Inesz

Cure sretno svima,
posebno našoj Strašnoj za današnu punkciju i postupak iz kojeg će se za 9 mjeseci roditi jedna beba, pa za par godina druga  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

> evo vadila danas betu ,a beta 1 tako da nista


 :No: 
Žao mi je *luna*.. :Love:

----------


## Geja

Inez, Hvala na odgovoru.

Sad trebam pomoc, danas ujutro mi je iscurilo par kapi krvi nakon jutarnjeg mokrenja. To je bilo u jednom"slapu"... malo sam se prepala,ne znam sto ds mislim,lezim cijelo jutro..

----------


## Geja

Luna,zao mi je. Pazi se i grlim

----------


## Strašna

> Cure sretno svima,
> posebno našoj Strašnoj za današnu punkciju i postupak iz kojeg će se za 9 mjeseci roditi jedna beba, pa za par godina druga 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Oooooo *Inesz* mila...sutra je punkcija! Ti bi mene već danas "pod iglu" :D
Ali svakako hvala za vibre...trebat će mi itekako. Plan ti je odličan!

----------


## Ajvi

Jao, *luna2*, mila, strašno mi je žao. Tako sam nekako bila uvjerena da će tebi uspjeti.  :Sad: 
Sad se isplači, odmori, pa nazad na brdo po eskimiće!
 :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Inesz

oh, mislila sam da je danas.
ali, ovaj moj  plan za tebe kao i za sve druge cure i dalje vrijedi ~~~~~

----------


## Strašna

Sutra, da...ali danas već trtam  :Laughing:  Ne moram ni reć koliko mi je mrska ona prokleta bol. Bolje da ne znam ni koliko imam folikula, ni koliki je E2 ni niš :D

----------


## luna2

iskreno i ja sam bila uvjerena al eto nista,iduci ciklus sam opet gore tak je doktor reko pa onda vise srece :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## Strašna

*luna2* žao mi je... :Love:

----------


## luna2

hvala vam cure.vama sretno svima :Smile:

----------


## arlena

eto stigao i moj nalaz bete = 0 
pridružujem se ajvi i luni  :Love:  grlim cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za neke nove pobjede

trudnicama miumiu,splićanki,geji i ako sam nekog preskočila čestitke od srca , uživajte u tako nam svima željenim trudnoćama a onda i malim smotuljcima

strašna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za punkciju i tulum 
boogie za dobitni fet ~~~~~~~~~~~~

i svim curama u postupku i izvan njega puno puno sreće i velikih beta želim ~~~~~~~~

a ja odo žicat doktora što prije nazad  :Laughing:

----------


## s_iva

Luna, Ajvi, Arlena    :Love: 

Splićanka, bravo!

Geja, u tako ranom stadiju trudnoće jedino što možeš napraviti je koristiti terapiju i mirovati. Ne mora biti ništa loše, to je česta pojava na početku T. Lezi i odmaraj!

----------


## splicanka30

Luna, Ajvi, Arlena stvarno mi je žao  :Sad: 

Ja sam ponovila betu. Na 15dnt mi je 719.5. To je ok?

----------


## madona

Drage moje čestitke na dobrim betama. Moja beta 1.20 za dva dana moram ponoviti jer ne krvarim a ne nadam se previše. Da li je ikome beta rasla poslje 14 dana. Možda ipak počne rasti..........možda

----------


## vatra86

Arlena i Luna grlim

madona to je niska beta za 14 dnt, i iskreno mislim da nece rasti, tako da saljem hug

Splicanka dobra ti je beta!  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

> Arlena i Luna grlim
> 
> madona to je niska beta za 14 dnt, i iskreno mislim da nece rasti, tako da saljem hug
> 
> Splicanka dobra ti je beta!


iksam
madona, 1.20 ti je negativna beta, sve ispod 5 je...žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Loly

*Arlena, Luna, madona* žao mi je cure  :Love: 
Ja prijavljujem punkciju u subotu! Danas 3-4 folikula, endometrij dobar, danas i sutra 2 menopura+gonal+orgalutran, a sutra navečer štoperica ovitrelle i 2 decapeptyla. Zašto decapeptyl kad i štoperica?

----------


## Anci272

Loly, 2 inekcije decapeptyla su ti štoperica. Njih sam i ja dobila. Očekivala sam da će štoperica biti neka debela inekcija i ugodno sam se iznenadila da nisu bile ništa deblje od onih koje sam si davala u postupku. Isto se pikaš u trbuh.

Arlena, Luna, madona  :Love:

----------


## arlena

madona grlim.zao mi je
Loly sretno na punkciji,nek ne boli jako  :Smile: 

Tesko se nositi s neplosnoscu, strasno mi je da moje tijelo ne zeli prihvatiti tog malog embrijica  :Sad: 
 kako sutra otici na posao i svima odgovarati na pitanja,a sto je naj gore ljudi se trude oko mene , a nemogu svatit sta prolazim(o). a kako ce? pa ni ja cesto ne kuzim sebe i mpo!! Grrrrr ovaj dio je najtezi za prezivjet!!! 

Al da ne sirim crnjak ,htjedoh reci hvala svima na podrsci- tu se razumijemo a lase je ovako pa makar i virtulano

I,da vracam se vec slijedeci ciklus  :Wink:  bubi pisi me na listu 4. mj (ako sve bude u redu,naravno)  :Kiss:

----------


## kika222

Ja mislim da se decapeptyl daje kao supresija, da spriječi preuranjeno pucanje folikula... Nek me netko ispravi ak griješim :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Strašna

Decapeptyl je štoperica...i ja sam ju sad dobila. On ne sadrži BHCG za razliku od Brevactida i ne potiče sazrijevanje jajnih stanica (daje se u slučajevima gdje je povećan rizik od HS), nego smiruje jajnike.
Cetrotid sprečava prerano pucanje jajnih stanica.

Nek me ispravi netko pametniji  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

Loly sretno na punkciji!

----------


## Zeljka33

Arlena , Luna , Ajvi drzi te se i nek sljedeci put bude dobitno!
Splicanka , cestitam!

----------


## dazler

Svima sretno u postupcima i za čekanje ß  :Dancing Fever: 
znam da ovdje nije ta tema,ali imam jedno pitanje
nakon nereagiranja na stimulaciju (folikuli nisu rasli u 2 -2014),estradiola 33,6 na 9 dan stimulacije i prekinutog postupka,menga mi kasni 5 dana (AMH u godinu dana pao sa 6,6 na 1),a trebam napraviti ostale hormone između 2-5 dc,a menge nema
da li je to uobičajeno nakon loše stimulacije(nikad ni nije kasnila,pa ni kada sam bila u postupcima) i kada da se počnem brinuti što je nema?  :neznam:

----------


## luna2

Cure hvala vam na podrsci,Iduci put cemo i mi imat pozitivne vijesti,a do tad vama svima sretno i puno srece :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## malena0808

*luna2 , Arlene i madona jako mi je zao zbog negativne bete*

----------


## Geja

Geja, u tako ranom stadiju trudnoće jedino što možeš napraviti je koristiti terapiju i mirovati. Ne mora biti ništa loše, to je česta pojava na početku T. Lezi i odmaraj!

hvala ti s_iva,zvala sam i gin. koji kaze kao i ti. Sretno svim curama!!!!

----------


## Vaki

Cure, da što prije sve skupa dočekamo lijepe bete!  :fige: 
IŠ, iš negativne bete!  :oklagija: 

*Kika222* - sitno brojiš... Sretno!

----------


## kika222

Vaki da, ak bude sve ok za dva tj sam pikalica... Možda bude peta sreća!!! Sretno nam svima trudilice moje!!!Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## saraya

> Tesko se nositi s neplosnoscu, strasno mi je da moje tijelo ne zeli prihvatiti tog malog embrijica 
>  kako sutra otici na posao i svima odgovarati na pitanja,a sto je naj gore ljudi se trude oko mene , a nemogu svatit sta prolazim(o). a kako ce? pa ni ja cesto ne kuzim sebe i mpo!! Grrrrr ovaj dio je najtezi za prezivjet!!! 
> 
> Al da ne sirim crnjak ,htjedoh reci hvala svima na podrsci- tu se razumijemo a lase je ovako pa makar i virtulano


 :Love:  grlim draga..i sve tužnice, mislim da smo sve prošle taj osjećaj i jako te razumijem..
svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
a trudnicama čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## TinaH

cure imam jedno pitanje,ja sad malo razmisljam o tim mojim ludim ciklusima i ovulaciji.znaci pijem duphastone zbog neredoviti ciklusa pijem ih od 19dc 5 dana po 2 i tako vec par ciklusa i sad sam primjetila da od kad ih pijem menga dolazi tako 32dc i sad po toj duzini ciklusa od 32 dana ispada da mi ovulacija taman pada na taj 19-20 dc a tad ih krecem uzimat..e sad ja ako se nevaram njih nevalja uzimati prije ovulacije jer onda nedode do iste??  :Confused: 
i sad bi ispalo da mi tablete nju remete mozda je i nemam,vasa iskustva stim tabletama smetaju li ovulaciji??
sva sreca pa vas imam sta mi god padne napamet imam koga pitat  :Very Happy:

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene napokon...punkcija prošla, najgore je iza mene. O bolovima neću pričat...možda čak još uvijek ni nemam snage. Reći ću da je rezultiralo sa 12 jajnih stanica. U dogovoru sa svojom doktoricom, vratit cemo jedan embrij. Sutra zovem da vidim šta se dogadja, a u subotu smo svakako gore.

----------


## žužy

*Strašna*, :Love:  prošlo je...a sad  :fige:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super party u labu i lijepe vijesti sutra!

----------


## Strašna

Kopka me to sto mi je rekla da dodjemo u subotu...pa nece mi valjd vratit 2 dan.....jbm mu..ja bi blastice....

----------


## PapigaCapo

Dazler, stvarno ti je dosta pao amh. Al ne kora nista to znacit. Koji ti je dan ciklusa? Meni se znalo totalno poremetit nakon stimulacije. Koju stimulaciju si imala?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

*Strašna* a neznam...meni je dr rekao da se pojavit moramo svakako gore,nema telefona,a sad dal je to bilo zato jer mi je punkcija bila za vikend il ne..
I žena koja je ET na kraju imala s blasticama,se isto morala pojaviti gore kad i ja,nakon 2 dana.Samo joj je rečeno da transfer bude 5. dan.
Ma bit će tu blastica...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Strašna

Uh, hvala žužy, smirila si me malo.

----------


## Ajvi

Strašna,  :fige:  za ludi tulum! Ne mora značit da će ti ih vracati 2. dan, nama svima s punkcije koja je bila u subotu su rekli da dođemo u ponedjeljak, a u ponedjeljak su nam rekli da dođemo u četvrtak. Navijam za hrpu blastica!

----------


## Strašna

Uh to...odmah mi je lekše....hvala cure! Bez vas bi sve bilo teže....

----------


## frodo

cure, evo mene,cuvam od danas dva osmostanicna lijepa embrijica  :Smile: 
sad pozitivne misli I cekanje!
Luna,jako mi je zao... :Sad:  :Sad: 
svima sretno!

----------


## žužy

*frodo*,  :Klap: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !!

----------


## frodo

> *frodo*, 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !!


hvala zuzy  :Kiss: 
drzim ti veeeeelike fige za pozitivan test I betu :fige:

----------


## žužy

> hvala zuzy 
> drzim ti veeeeelike fige za pozitivan test I betu


 :pivo:  Bilo mi je lijepo proteklih dana u iščekivanju...nek bude i tebi tako,a završi se na najljepši moguči način  :Smile:

----------


## dazler

Imala sam 5 dana po 2 gonala,pa 2 dana po 2 puregona i onda smo prekinuli postupak jer nisam reagirala
Menga mi kasni 6 dana i nemam nikakve naznake ni da ću ju dobiti,možda me ovaj mjesec preskočila ovulacija?
Svim curama sretnooooooooooooooooo

----------


## nova21

meni je dr rekao da ći mi vratit 2 dan tj sutra, neznam zašto. sutra se javim šta je bilo

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Alo, cure!

Navratila sam da tužnicama poželim puno, puno sreće drugi put! Budite hrabre! I jako mi je žao što morate proći kroz neuspjeh  :Crying or Very sad:  prošla sam i ja to - i znam kako se osjećate. Nadam se i za vas i za sebe da će drugi put biti više sreće!!

*Svim curama u postupku* i u fazi čekanja bete - držim fige!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A posebno dragoj Ljubilici i Žužy (graf ti je mrak!) koje su moje su-patnice od registracije na Rodi! Cure - vrijeme je da gibamo na trudnički!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure, jedno pitanjce: da li mi je potrebna uputnica za FET? Ako da, da li je to za bolničko liječenje i/ili pregled?

----------


## žužy

*anči*,  :Love:  :Kiss: 
Da,treba ti up za bolničko liječenje.To predaš na prvom uzv-u kad dođeš.
Kad ste dogovorili,iduči ciklus?

*nova*,kako je prošla punkcija?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## luna2

> cure, evo mene,cuvam od danas dva osmostanicna lijepa embrijica 
> sad pozitivne misli I cekanje!
> Luna,jako mi je zao...
> svima sretno!


sretno i da bude sve ok :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## luna2

potrebna je uputnica D1 tako je meni jucer doktor napisao

----------


## tina_julija

> *Strašna* a neznam...meni je dr rekao da se pojavit moramo svakako gore,nema telefona,a sad dal je to bilo zato jer mi je punkcija bila za vikend il ne..
> I žena koja je ET na kraju imala s blasticama,se isto morala pojaviti gore kad i ja,nakon 2 dana.Samo joj je rečeno da transfer bude 5. dan.
> Ma bit će tu blastica...


tako je i meni prvi ivf bio, dosla, nacugala se vodurine da bi mi rekla vidimo se 5dc.. koje olakšanje išla pišat iste sekunde...  :Smile:

----------


## nova21

utrogestan ide prije transfera?

----------


## ljubilica

Popijes ga prije transfera  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

Ne vrijede na svim klinikama ista pravila.
Na vv na dan transfera utrogestan mozes staviti, ali ga stavi dovoljno rano da se stigne otopiti. Ja ga obicno stavim oko 6.

----------


## nova21

pa stavim ga oko4, odležim i istuširamse pa mogu na put ili?

----------


## žužy

Ja sam ga stavila u 2,odčorila do 4 i onda se digla i spremila.Mi koje nismo iz Zg si moramo malo pomnije planirati  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Ljubi, kako je prosla fm?

----------


## Zeljka33

Strasna, sretno s transferom i samo da ti kazem meni je vratilo bilo 3. Dan i to jednu 7st i 2 lose i nije bilo blastica i sada evo kraj mene lezi ptogodisnjakinja  :Wink:

----------


## Zeljka33

Frodo, za embijice da se prime  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

Tipfeler. Embrijice  :Smile:

----------


## piki

*Strašna* draga lijepi brojček js :Klap:  Nadam se da je to samo neka nova politika da nema zvanja više, da će u subotu reći došli ste badava i da će ostati i puno smrzlića :Very Happy:  A bol od punkcije neka čim prije prođe!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure, hvala!

Da - idemo idući ciklus - aaali uopće mi nije jasan ovaj graf. I uopće nemam pojma da li je bila O ili ne. Ako je bila onda mi idući ciklus kreće za nekih 8 dana. Jako se nadam da će hormoni biti ok i da će obje moje mrvice koje me čekaju preživjeti! 

*Strašna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## saraya

jutro drage moje!! Evo mene s jutarnjim brijama..trebam iskusnjare...7 dan nt blastice i morule..nemam nikakve simptome..čak su me danas i grudi prestale boliti i ispuhale se...jel da se prestanem nadati i graditi kule i gradove..znam da možda glupo zvučim..ali kontrol frikuše će me razumijeti :Grin:  ß će biti tek 5.3.joj help :Shock:

----------


## Zeljka33

Saraya draga ja nisam imala nikakve simptome i na kraju je bio plusic  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> pa stavim ga oko4, odležim i istuširamse pa mogu na put ili?


Mislim da je to OK, tako i sama. Kao što je bubekica rekla, kod nas na VV je praksa da se i na dan transfera utrogestan stavlja.




> *Strašna* draga lijepi brojček js Nadam se da je to samo neka nova politika da nema zvanja više, da će u subotu reći došli ste badava i da će ostati i puno smrzlića A bol od punkcije neka čim prije prođe!


Hvala draga. Ma meni je rekla i da nazovem danas i da dodjem sutra. Nekako me kopka baš to. Fkt mi je rano 2 dan da mi vraćaaju.




> Strasna, sretno s transferom i samo da ti kazem meni je vratilo bilo 3. Dan i to jednu 7st i 2 lose i nije bilo blastica i sada evo kraj mene lezi ptogodisnjakinja


I ovo me utješilo  :Smile: ))) Bravo!




> Cure, hvala!
> 
> Da - idemo idući ciklus - aaali uopće mi nije jasan ovaj graf. I uopće nemam pojma da li je bila O ili ne. Ako je bila onda mi idući ciklus kreće za nekih 8 dana. Jako se nadam da će hormoni biti ok i da će obje moje mrvice koje me čekaju preživjeti! 
> 
> *Strašna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala! Sretno ti, da hormini budu OK, a mrvice ne sumnjam da čekaju!

----------


## saraya

čitam kako svi pričaju o simptomima i koma..brojim svaki trzaj svog tijela..ne želim zvučati negativno..samo..kao da ću umanjiti bol ako realno posložim stvari ranije??? hvala Želka33 jedino što mogu uspoređivati je prošla biokemijska gdje su mi ipak na kratko bujale grudi pa stalo..kao i sad :drama:  ajme koja depra odmah ujutro..uh..

----------


## Strašna

Moji "partijaneri" napreduju! Pravo tulumare u labu. Uglavnom, zvala sam..oplodjeno ih je više. Transfer će bit u utorak :D

----------


## clematis

> Mislim da je to OK, tako i sama. Kao što je bubekica rekla, kod nas na VV je praksa da se i na dan transfera utrogestan stavlja.
> Hvala draga. Ma meni je rekla i da nazovem danas i da dodjem sutra. Nekako me kopka baš to. Fkt mi je rano 2 dan da mi vraćaaju.



PA meni su predzadnji put vratili 2. dan i to neki cini mi se da je bio 8-stanicni i primilo se. Je da je bilo na krivom mjestu, al ipak.
Mila ne brigaj puno, bit ce tu odlicnih embrijica... cuvaj snagu za ona dva tjedna do bete

----------


## clematis

> *Strašna* draga lijepi brojček js Nadam se da je to samo neka nova politika da nema zvanja više, da će u subotu reći došli ste badava i da će ostati i puno smrzlića A bol od punkcije neka čim prije prođe!



Piki pa vidim ti po skolski vec si u 12 tt. Nadam se da ti trudnoca ugodno prolazi i da nemas puno briga.

----------


## piki

> Moji "partijaneri" napreduju! Pravo tulumare u labu. Uglavnom, zvala sam..oplodjeno ih je više. Transfer će bit u utorak :D


Odlično! Nek se samo dijele  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*clematis* ja kaskam lagano za tobom i za sad sve OK! Nadam se isto i kod tebe!

----------


## suzy.s

cure moje evo i ja vam se pridružujem!!! sinoć završila sa pikanjem i sutra punkcija!    Svima sretno u kojoj god fazi bile ( ne stignem sve pohvatati) , a tužilicama šaljem veliki :Love:

----------


## frodo

> Frodo, za embijice da se prime


hvala Draga  :Smile: 

Ja lezim,pa malo prosetam po kuci
muz je ovih dana prava domacica  :Grin: 

I dalje sretno svima !

----------


## kameleon

strašna super vijesti i  :pivo:  za najluđi tulum!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima za bete i plusiće!!
ljubilice i ostale pikalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
clematis,piki i sve ostale trudnice ~~~~~~~~~~samo tako školski dalje!!! :Very Happy: 
arlena,luna,ajvi  :Love:  držite se cure!!
još malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima!!  :Kiss:

----------


## boogie woogie

*arlena*, s tvojim entuzijazmom i energijom mora uspjeti!!! drz se jos malo!!! :Shy kiss: 
*Geja*, napravi jos jednu betu!
ostale cure, vi ste heroji, sretno i divim vam se svima! :Love:

----------


## ljubilica

sutra sam na 2.uzv
za sad sve ok, fino napreduje
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## TinaH

> cure imam jedno pitanje,ja sad malo razmisljam o tim mojim ludim ciklusima i ovulaciji.znaci pijem duphastone zbog neredoviti ciklusa pijem ih od 19dc 5 dana po 2 i tako vec par ciklusa i sad sam primjetila da od kad ih pijem menga dolazi tako 32dc i sad po toj duzini ciklusa od 32 dana ispada da mi ovulacija taman pada na taj 19-20 dc a tad ih krecem uzimat..e sad ja ako se nevaram njih nevalja uzimati prije ovulacije jer onda nedode do iste?? 
> i sad bi ispalo da mi tablete nju remete mozda je i nemam,vasa iskustva stim tabletama smetaju li ovulaciji??
> sva sreca pa vas imam sta mi god padne napamet imam koga pitat


Niste skuzile pitanje pa ga kopiram..hehe

----------


## Geja

Prijavljujem betu 17dnt 1988!

svim curama srecu sa pikanjem,punkcijom,transferima i betama!!!

----------


## boogie woogie

eto *Geja*, nemas brige, UZIVAJ!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kika222

Čestitam geja! Želim ti mirnu trudnoću!!!
Žužy draga  :Love: 
Strašna ~~~~~za lijepe embrije!!!
Suzy.s sretno sutra na punkciji!!!
Saraya nemoj gledati simptome :Smile:  imaj vjere!!
Frodo odmaraj i "think happy thoughts" :Smile: 
Svima želim puno srećice!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## *sunisshining*

Evo da se i ovdje malo javim. Znaci mi cemo u 4 najvjerojatnije (ovaj ciklus uzv da nema polipa) u postupak. Nakon 3 neuspjela AIH-a, nadam se da ce dr bit za IVF. Imam jedno pitanjce ako ko ima iskustva. Znaci, dr je nakon svih nalaza i dosadasnjeg iskustva pretpostavio da je kod nas problem u implataciji. Zanima me da li je onda bitno u kojem stadiju su oplodene stanice, da li postoji nacin da 'pomognem' kako? Unaprid hvala na odgov i ispricavam se na dugom postu i ako san falila misto objave... svima saljem puuuno pozitive...  :Wink:

----------


## kika222

Sunisshining nažalost nitko te neće poslati na dodatne pretrage bez ijednog napravljenog ivf-a :Sad: 
Iza mene je sedam negativnih beta i dr i dalje tvrdi da nema indikacija za imunološke pretrage... Imaš temu kako popraviti kvalitetu js, pa pogledaj... Ja sam trenutno u fazi jedenja smokvi u maslinovom ulju :Smile:  odvratne su mi ali ako pomogne vrijedi :Smile:  u svakom sl naoružaj se strpljenjem i sretno ti bilo!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam isla mislim nakon 3 ivfa na dodatne pretrage. I kod mene je problem što se "ne prima"... Nema tu baš neke puno pomoći...

----------


## vatra86

Geja cestitam!!! Krasna beta..

Cure mene dr slala na imunoloske pretrage nakon 1.stimuliranog Ivf koji je zavrsio pobacajem. Tako da....

----------


## Vaki

TinaH - nisam pila te tablete, ali mi je čudno da po njima dobivaš tek 32 dan!? Bilo bi dobro da pitaš ginekologa jer ako time remetiš ovulaciju nema šanse da ostaneš trudna... Sretno!

----------


## arlena

> Niste skuzile pitanje pa ga kopiram..hehe


Po ovome sto pises rekla bi da imas anovulatorne cikluse ili pcos pa ti progesteronom riktaju ciklus. Neznam,mislim da on ne ometa ovulaciju a i pijes ga "nakon " mozebitne ovulacije pa ni ne steti. Dal ti je netko pratio uzv ciklus? Dal si mjerila bazalnu il trakicama da dokazes ovulaciju? 
Valjda ce ti se javiti netko tko ima vise iskustva s tim. 
Al u svakom slucaju ,sretno na aih-u

----------


## arlena

> Evo da se i ovdje malo javim. Znaci mi cemo u 4 najvjerojatnije (ovaj ciklus uzv da nema polipa) u postupak. Nakon 3 neuspjela AIH-a, nadam se da ce dr bit za IVF. Imam jedno pitanjce ako ko ima iskustva. Znaci, dr je nakon svih nalaza i dosadasnjeg iskustva pretpostavio da je kod nas problem u implataciji. Zanima me da li je onda bitno u kojem stadiju su oplodene stanice, da li postoji nacin da 'pomognem' kako? Unaprid hvala na odgov i ispricavam se na dugom postu i ako san falila misto objave... svima saljem puuuno pozitive...



Heh a kako on zna da uopce dodje do oplodnje?  :Smile:  na temelju aih? 
Ko ce izmislit carobnu formulu za implantaciju  :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

Meni je dr. dao da pijem duphastone od 11-25 dc i mjerila sam bazalnu ta 3 mj. Samo prvi mi je oznacio O a druga 2 nije. Tako da..meni je definitivno sprijecavao ovulaciju iako je dr. govorio da je to nemoguce.
Probaj mjerit bazalnu ako ne ides na folikulometrije.
Ja sam za progesteron tek nakon O i tocka.

----------


## Inesz

> Evo da se i ovdje malo javim. Znaci mi cemo u 4 najvjerojatnije (ovaj ciklus uzv da nema polipa) u postupak. Nakon 3 neuspjela AIH-a, nadam se da ce dr bit za IVF. Imam jedno pitanjce ako ko ima iskustva. Znaci, dr je nakon svih nalaza i dosadasnjeg iskustva pretpostavio da je kod nas problem u implataciji. Zanima me da li je onda bitno u kojem stadiju su oplodene stanice, da li postoji nacin da 'pomognem' kako? Unaprid hvala na odgov i ispricavam se na dugom postu i ako san falila misto objave... svima saljem puuuno pozitive...


Aerin je već pitala, ali moram ponoviti:
Kako nakon intrauterine inseminacije dr zna da je došlo do oplodnje? Da bi došlo do implantacije embrija, prije toga mora doći do oplodnje. Ima li doktor potvrdu oplodnje? 

Jesi li imala možda biokemijske trudnoće? Imaš polipe? Ako imaš polipe oni ne nestaju od ciklusa do ciklusa, ako ometaju eventualnu trudnoću i ako se mogu operirati-polipi se operiraju. 

Inače je stopa uspješnosti intrauterine inseminacije vrlo niska, oko 10% općenito.

Ovo pitanje "u kojem su stadiju oplođene stanice", ne razumijem, ali pretpostavljam da misliš na stadij embrija prilikom embriotransfera, jer se jajna stanica najdalje 24 sata od aspiracije mora oploditi a da bi se jajna stanica oplodila treba biti zrela tj. aspirirana u pravom trenutku.

Inače kod transfera embrija u stadiju blastociste tj. embrija strih 5 dana postižu se više stope trudnoće nego kod transfera embrija starih 2 ili 3 dana.

Ne znam, jesam li ti pomogla. Uči, informiraj se, pitaj  :Smile:

----------


## sretna 1506

Di su cure sa testićima jutros?

----------


## smarija

Curama koje su prijavile pozitivne bete cestitam i ja im se pridruzujem sa svojom betom 410 od juce  14-ti dan jedne blastociste.                                         Tuznicama saljem ogroman zagrljaj i podrsku za dalju borbu.

----------


## TinaH

> Po ovome sto pises rekla bi da imas anovulatorne cikluse ili pcos pa ti progesteronom riktaju ciklus. Neznam,mislim da on ne ometa ovulaciju a i pijes ga "nakon " mozebitne ovulacije pa ni ne steti. Dal ti je netko pratio uzv ciklus? Dal si mjerila bazalnu il trakicama da dokazes ovulaciju? 
> Valjda ce ti se javiti netko tko ima vise iskustva s tim. 
> Al u svakom slucaju ,sretno na aih-u


nemam pcos nego jednostavno neredovite menstruacije nakon spontanog i soc.gin.mi dao te tablete da pije da mi se unormalizira ciklus..ali ni stim tabletama mi nije bas redovit svaki put drugcije dode al eto otprilike 32dc..bazalnu sam mjerila prije nego sam pocela uzimati te tablete i O mi je dolazila 19.dc pa 20,22 znaci svakako nekad ju nisam ni docekala pa sam odustala od mjerenja. Moj doktor nece da prati ubiti nista nece samo mi govori ja tu nista nemogu javi se strucnjaku za mpo.. :/




> TinaH - nisam pila te tablete, ali mi je čudno da po njima dobivaš tek 32 dan!? Bilo bi dobro da pitaš ginekologa jer ako time remetiš ovulaciju nema šanse da ostaneš trudna... Sretno!


To je i meni cudno,prvi ciklus kad sam ih pila kao dobila sam 28dc tj.4 dana nakon zadnje tablete i poslje prvog ciklusa vise ne dode mi 10 i vise dana nakon zadnje pa me sad bas brine da mi neremeti ovulaciju..jer sam sigurna da ju nemam prije 19dc a tad krecem pit..budem probala mjerit bazalnu pa cemo vidjeti..




> Meni je dr. dao da pijem duphastone od 11-25 dc i mjerila sam bazalnu ta 3 mj. Samo prvi mi je oznacio O a druga 2 nije. Tako da..meni je definitivno sprijecavao ovulaciju iako je dr. govorio da je to nemoguce.
> Probaj mjerit bazalnu ako ne ides na folikulometrije.
> Ja sam za progesteron tek nakon O i tocka.


jooooj ti doktori tako i meni moj kaze,a vidim da nesto nije kak treba..probat cu mjerit al mi doktor reko da ni bazalna dok uzimam te tablete nije sigurna jer se kao temp.povisi od njih pa nemam pojma..  :Confused: 

Hvala vam curkeee..  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Moj test negativan,čekam M a betu vadim u srijedu kak i moram,i strpljivo čekam dogovor za dalje.

I potpis na *Arlenu*,*TinaH* pokušaj "uloviti" ovulaciju..ima raznih metoda,od mjerenja bazalne temperature (to zahtjeva par ciklusa da bi nešto znala),prati sluz,ako ti se da zezati prati i cervix...istraživaj.Ima ovdje dosta tema o tome. Pa onda nakon doslovno utvrđene O,kreni s duphićima.

----------


## žužy

> Curama koje su prijavile pozitivne bete cestitam i ja im se pridruzujem sa svojom betom 410 od juce  14-ti dan jedne blastociste.                                         Tuznicama saljem ogroman zagrljaj i podrsku za dalju borbu.


 :Very Happy: 
Čestitam,beta je savršena!

----------


## žužy

jooooj ti doktori tako i meni moj kaze,a vidim da nesto nije kak treba..probat cu mjerit al mi doktor reko da ni bazalna dok uzimam te tablete nije sigurna jer se kao temp.povisi od njih pa nemam pojma..  :Confused: 

*TinaH* ,bazalnu počneš mjeriti od 1. dana ciklusa,onda više nisi pod progesteronom i temperatura ti je prirodna,tvoja.
Mada meni su ciklusi i sa uzimanjem prog. i bez uglavnom isti,nije mi ništ posebno višlja temper. u drugom djelu ciklusa dok ih uzimam.
Ali da nekome povisuje tep.,da.

----------


## nova21

javljam da sam betočekalica, dobili 1 mrvu na čuvanje, beta 17.3

----------


## TinaH

> Moj test negativan,čekam M a betu vadim u srijedu kak i moram,i strpljivo čekam dogovor za dalje.
> 
> I potpis na *Arlenu*,*TinaH* pokušaj "uloviti" ovulaciju..ima raznih metoda,od mjerenja bazalne temperature (to zahtjeva par ciklusa da bi nešto znala),prati sluz,ako ti se da zezati prati i cervix...istraživaj.Ima ovdje dosta tema o tome. Pa onda nakon doslovno utvrđene O,kreni s duphićima.


E problem je taj sto sam ja prije tocno znala kad mi je O bas po toj sluzi koje sad vise nema ni mrvicu neznam di je nestala!?  :Confused: 
Nisam ni znala da se moze pratiti i cervix!?

drzim  :fige:  da beta ipak bude pozitivna ~~~~~~~~

----------


## frodo

> javljam da sam betočekalica, dobili 1 mrvu na čuvanje, beta 17.3


sretno!!  :Smile:

----------


## TinaH

> Curama koje su prijavile pozitivne bete cestitam i ja im se pridruzujem sa svojom betom 410 od juce  14-ti dan jedne blastociste.                                         Tuznicama saljem ogroman zagrljaj i podrsku za dalju borbu.


Također cestitam tebi i svi curama..skupilo se pozitivni beta.jeeeeeee  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zeljka33

> cure moje evo i ja vam se pridružujem!!! sinoć završila sa pikanjem i sutra punkcija!    Svima sretno u kojoj god fazi bile ( ne stignem sve pohvatati) , a tužilicama šaljem veliki



Sretno na punkciji i sto vise lijepih js

----------


## Zeljka33

> Prijavljujem betu 17dnt 1988!
> 
> 
> 
> svim curama srecu sa pikanjem,punkcijom,transferima i betama!!!



Bravo Geja!

----------


## *sunisshining*

Da sad ne odgovaram svakoj posebno...hvala vam na odgovorima. I nastavit cu se i dalje trudit, citat, trazit, ucit...i pitat. Dr je samo pretpostavio to za sada... polipa da sada nisam imala ali narucena sam na uzv 8 d cemo vidit. Bit cemo pametniji iza prvog ivf u 4 mj. Cestitam curama  na betama a drugima zelim srecu da slijedeci put bude bolje!

----------


## Loly

Mi dobili 3 js, toliko smo i očekivali, mm našli spermije u ejakulatu, sama punkcija bila dosta bolna, biolog mi morao naleci na livi jajnik da bi dr ispunktirao jedan folikul. Nadam se da će se sve isplatiti

----------


## boogie woogie

Evo* bubekica* da se I ja prijavim na cekanje. Danas FET 2 blastociste, e ovaj put nema nikakvih testova ni testica, biokemijski rezultati me ne zanimaju, tek beta za nekih 2 tjedna. Samo me tisuce mogu razveseliti!

----------


## arlena

cure super za velike bete!!! ćestitke!!
nova21 nek tvoja beta nastavi pozitivan niz ~~~~~~~~
loly~nek se bol isplati 

zuzy ,drž se  :Love:  

boogie ~~~~ za mrvice da se odlede i ugnjezde tamo gdje trebaju

----------


## arlena

> Evo* bubekica* da se I ja prijavim na cekanje. Danas FET 2 blastociste, e ovaj put nema nikakvih testova ni testica, biokemijski rezultati me ne zanimaju, tek beta za nekih 2 tjedna. Samo me tisuce mogu razveseliti!


heh taman sam pisala  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu

----------


## boogie woogie

*arlena* uskaces mi u rijec   :Smile:  jesu, odledile su se, bio kaze da su obje perspektivne, ja njima - a onda imamo 20% sanse, a oni meni, ma neeeee, 50! :D bumo vidli, al ne tako skoro!! vidi gornji post  :Wink:

----------


## Zeljka33

> Mi dobili 3 js, toliko smo i očekivali, mm našli spermije u ejakulatu, sama punkcija bila dosta bolna, biolog mi morao naleci na livi jajnik da bi dr ispunktirao jedan folikul. Nadam se da će se sve isplatiti



Loly, nek se te tri lijepo razviju i prime  :Smile:

----------


## boogie woogie

Cure jel nije ovo nevjerojatno? Zadnji put sam imala transfer na muzev rodjendan, a danas na bratov rodjendan!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Zeljka33

> Evo* bubekica* da se I ja prijavim na cekanje. Danas FET 2 blastociste, e ovaj put nema nikakvih testova ni testica, biokemijski rezultati me ne zanimaju, tek beta za nekih 2 tjedna. Samo me tisuce mogu razveseliti!



Za tisucice  :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

> jooooj ti doktori tako i meni moj kaze,a vidim da nesto nije kak treba..probat cu mjerit al mi doktor reko da ni bazalna dok uzimam te tablete nije sigurna jer se kao temp.povisi od njih pa nemam pojma..



Da to je istina.. Progesteron podize temperaturu pa u biti ne znas jel se sama digla ili od tableta  :Sad:

----------


## Brunaa

Svim pozitivnim betašicama kolektivne čestitke! 
Čekalicama želim strpljenje i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar ishod!

----------


## suzy.s

evo i mene!!! dobili smo samo 2 js..............ali samo nek se oplode i bit če sasvim dovoljno :Smile:  , a sad čekamo do utorka i nadamo se najboljem!!!

----------


## saraya

cure moje..ništa...jučer smeđarenje...danas ujutro crveno...točna kao sat.. :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  jel da pijem dalje terapiju? ß tek 5.3. to je srijeda..do srijede...samo agonija..nisam radila test, ne mogu vidjeti još jedan ogroman NIŠTA..

----------


## arlena

> cure moje..ništa...jučer smeđarenje...danas ujutro crveno...točna kao sat.. jel da pijem dalje terapiju? ß tek 5.3. to je srijeda..do srijede...samo agonija..nisam radila test, ne mogu vidjeti još jedan ogroman NIŠTA..


Uh zao mi je,grlim
To se i meni dogodilo u stimuliranom pa sam otisla izvadit betu i zavrsila s tim. Al danas je nedjelja pa bi da sam na tvom mjestu jos koristila terapiju i zavalila se u vodoravni  :Smile:  do sutra

----------


## philipa

Evo da se i ja uključim u grupu...jučer smo(za čudo živo)dobili 2 js,a dr. je najavio mogući transfer za ponedjeljak.Nekako mi je to prebrzo...

----------


## crvenkapica77

Čestitam na pozitivnim betama!!

A grlim zbog tužnih vijesti , neg. Beta  :Sad: 

Svima ostalima jedno veliko SRETNO !! I puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## boogie woogie

*saraya*  :Love:

----------


## sanjam

Molim vas info, tko zna - za ponovno vadenje bete nakon 2 dana opet mi treba nova uputnica soc ginekologa, jel tako?

----------


## boogie woogie

> Evo da se i ja uključim u grupu...jučer smo(za čudo živo)dobili 2 js,a dr. je najavio mogući transfer za ponedjeljak.Nekako mi je to prebrzo...


philipa nemate sta cekat, 2 embrija ces imat max, a sto ih prije vratis to im je bolje kod tebe nego u petrijevoj zdjelici, zar ne?  :Wink:  SRETNO!!!

----------


## tina_julija

Da, nova beta nova uputnica!

----------


## Strašna

> Molim vas info, tko zna - za ponovno vadenje bete nakon 2 dana opet mi treba nova uputnica soc ginekologa, jel tako?


Tako je...ja kad vadim odmah vadim 2.

----------


## nova21

kad mogu doći prvi simptomi

----------


## jejja

Za vadjenje bete vam soc gin moze dati uputnicu na kojoj pise beta hcg i kontrolna beta hcg za dva dana.. onda vam na vadjenju uzmu tu uputnicu i izdaju onu internu za kontrolnu..tako je bar meni dr u RI dala i nije bilo nikakvih problema...

----------


## mari80

Drage curke da i ja javim da sam prezivila punkciju i dane poslije punkicje (na temi vv mozete procitati vise) Hocu vam reci da smo dobili 10 jajnih stanica i da se 7 oplodilo, tako mi je biologica rekla dan poslije punkcije. Sad ne znam kako to ide dalje. Narucena sam utorak za transfer, a punkicja je bila u cetvrtak. Dr je rekao da bi vratio 2 embrija ako sve bude dobro. Jel to znaci da postoji sansa i za ovih 5 da se razviju u blastociste i da se zamrznu za FET?? kako to ide.. zasto recmo ne mogu napraviti transfer prije kad skuze da se vise ne razvijaju. tako me je strah i molim boga da moja 2 embijica docekaju mamu u utorak, a da ostali se malo smrznu dok ne dodjem po nih  :Wink:  svimaa puno srece a trudnicama velike cestitke...

----------


## Strašna

U utorak ces vidjet sta je doguralo do blastica..ili do kud vec....2 ce ti vratit, ako je rekao...a ostale zamrznut ako budu dobre kvalitete.
Čudno mi je i da ti vraća 2. Ne boji se on hipera, ha?

----------


## Inesz

mari80,

ti već imaš dijete, ovo vam je prvi ivf, mlada si, zašto bi ti dr napravio transfer 2 blastociste?

----------


## Argente

> Jel to znaci da postoji sansa i za ovih 5 da se razviju u blastociste i da se zamrznu za FET?? kako to ide.. *zasto recmo ne mogu napraviti transfer prije kad skuze da se vise ne razvijaju*. tako me je strah i molim boga da moja 2 embijica docekaju mamu u utorak, a da ostali se malo smrznu dok ne dodjem po nih


Ovo prvo ti je Strašna već odgovorila, a ja ću ti ovo boldano; ako se više ne razvijaju, oni su otpisani, neće se dalje ni razvijati, zato ti neće s njima ni napraviti transfer. Sori ako sam krivo skužila pitanje. 
I slažem se sa curama da bi bilo bolje da ti vrate samo 1 embrij u ovoj turi - višeplodna trudnoća je ionako rizična, a kamoli još pod hiperom...

----------


## Strašna

Pa da..meni je doktorica htjela s 12 js odgodit transfer....a ja htjela 2 :D Onda mi je lijepo objasnila...ili odgodit...ili 1 "kroz iglene uši", s tim da sam ja to puuuno lakse podnijela... Msm bolila je punkcija, nemogu rec, al nemam neke posebne simptome HSa

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam u zadnjoj stimulaciji imala 10js, od toga se 8 oplodil..od toga 2 stale s razvojem...tako da je konačna brojka bila 6.

----------


## mari80

> mari80,
> 
> ti već imaš dijete, ovo vam je prvi ivf, mlada si, zašto bi ti dr napravio transfer 2 blastociste?


Moja Inesz sto ja znam on je tako rekao asta da ja kazem nemoj ja znam bolje!!

----------


## mari80

> Ja sam u zadnjoj stimulaciji imala 10js, od toga se 8 oplodil..od toga 2 stale s razvojem...tako da je konačna brojka bila 6.


strasna jel to znaci da si imala 6 blastocistica, koliiko su ti vratili a koliko zamrznuli??

----------


## Strašna

Na kraju sam od 10 js imala 6, da. i to 4 blastice i 2 morule. Vratili su mi 2 blastice, a zamrznuli 2 puta po 1 blasticu i 1 morulu.

----------


## mari80

> Ovo prvo ti je Strašna već odgovorila, a ja ću ti ovo boldano; ako se više ne razvijaju, oni su otpisani, neće se dalje ni razvijati, zato ti neće s njima ni napraviti transfer. Sori ako sam krivo skužila pitanje. 
> I slažem se sa curama da bi bilo bolje da ti vrate samo 1 embrij u ovoj turi - višeplodna trudnoća je ionako rizična, a kamoli još pod hiperom...


ne znam argente ni sta da mu kazem bojim se da mi ne odbrusi, za sestru je rekao da nema ona sta govorit hoce li ili nece biti transfera... boze ja zelim samo ostat trudna, a oni su valjda skolovani i imaju iskustvo procijeniti sto je za nas najbolje...nadam se da je najgore iza mene...mozda promjeni misljenje.. prije transfera nema rezgovora s dr  ili ultrazvuka da pogleda stanje jajnika??

----------


## mari80

> Na kraju sam od 10 js imala 6, da. i to 4 blastice i 2 morule. Vratili su mi 2 blastice, a zamrznuli 2 puta po 1 blasticu i 1 morulu.


strasna sorrz sto je morula??

----------


## Strašna

obicno nema...samo razgovor s biologom koji kaze sta je i kako bilo s js

----------


## Strašna

> strasna sorrz sto je morula??


ako se ne varam morula je stadij prije blastociste...ajmo rec malo manje razvijeno od blastice.

nek me netko ispravi ak sam lupila!

----------


## mari80

i u koju uru se moramo pojaviti utorak u 7.30 ili kasnije?? ne pise na onom papiru!

----------


## Strašna

a tak...prije 8 svakako...jer tako 10 do 8, zove biologica unutra da sve objasni...
ja stizem sama...u 7 cu vec bit gore..

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Žužy*, jako mi je žao što imaš minuse... Možda je bila kasnija implantacija? Nadam se - dok nije gotovo, nije gotovo...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te beta iznenadi!!

Danas naša *Ljubilica* ima aspiraciju - želim ti puuuuuuuno kvalitetnih JS, kvalitetnih spermića - uspješnu oplodnju, transfer blastica 5. dan, nekoliko blastica smrznutih za 2. & 3. bebača - i veliku beturinu za 14 dana!!!!!!!! 

Ovo želim i svim drugim curkama na ovom forumu koje se bore s neplodnošću - nadam se da će se ova agonija jako brzo završiti i da ćemo otvoriti novo poglavlje u životu.

----------


## frka

> Moja Inesz sto ja znam on je tako rekao asta da ja kazem nemoj ja znam bolje!!


pa svakako ti znaš bolje što se tvog života tiče - tu se radi o tebi i tvojoj potencijalnoj djeci. ti si ta koja će potencijalno prolaziti kroz rizičnu višeplodnu trudnoću, a ne dr. i svakako imaš pravo tražiti transfer jednog embrija. meni su s 27g. i samo mehaničkim problemom (nemam jajovode) vratili 3 embrija. rodila sam 1 dijete, ali trudnoća je bila strašno komplicirana i uopće ne želim razmišljati o tome što bi bilo da je bila višeplodna. da mi je onda bila ova pamet, nikako ne bih pristala na transfer 3.

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i hug tužnicama...

----------


## bubekica

*PROSINAC 2013. (8)* 
mravak, KBC Ri, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
Brunaa, Mb, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
malena0808, spontana trudnoća
piki, spontana trudnoća 
lavko, spontana trudnoća
Aerin, AIH
Maku, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)

*VELJAČA 2014. (3)* 
splicanka30, KBC Split, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH)
Geja, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
smarija, Slo, IVF

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
ira001, VV, IVF 21.02.
sara10, KBC Split, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET) 3.03.
Anci272, VV, IVF
PapigaCapo, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF/ICSI)
žužy, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xAIH) 5.03.
tamy79, VV, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
Samanta, IVF, trudilica za treću bebu
BlueI, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
lion heart, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 26.02.
saraya, Vg, IVF (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 05.03.
Shadow, IVF 05.03.
nova21,VV,1.IVF 17.03.
malena19, VV, sekundarni IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu
frodo, Petrova, IVF /ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI), trudilica za drugu bebu
boogie woogie, PFC Prag, FET

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF, 2xFET); mari80, VV, 1.IVF; Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); suzy.s, Ri, IVF (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF);  philipa, VV, IVF

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~

ON-GO  3/2014 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); bubaba, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF, 1xFET); 
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET); kika222, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
KLARA31 , VV, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 1xIVF); Ledamo, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Marlen, VV, FET (nakon 11xIVF); NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); 
sretna 1506, KBC Split, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI);  
Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI);  tantolina, KBC Ri, FET(nakon 3xIVF, 7xIVF/ICSI);
TinaH, VV, 1.AIH; zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);

04/2014: Iva28, 1. IVF/ICSI; nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, FET (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); Ajvi, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); arlena VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET); *sunisshining*, IVF (nakon 3xAIH); Krtica, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xAIH)

05/2014: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
1977, 2hope, aboni76, Abys, Aerin, Afraid, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, Angely4you, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, ARIANM, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, biska, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boogie woogie, brigitta, brundica, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, CherryBG, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, Čičkolo, Črkica, *DJ*, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, Dalmašica, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dazler,  Dea2010, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, florjan, Frćka, Frodo, Gabi, Geja 41, geronimo,  giga, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope,  ina35, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivana979, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , JelTom, jo1974, jojo, jopam, kameleon, kata.klik, keti10, kiki30, kikolina, kinki, Kjara, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, koraljka, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, Lara86, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, lora82, LOTTOS, luna1, luna2,  lucija83, lulu79, ljiljan79, ljube, ljubi, madona, magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, makajica , Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, MallaPlava, MAMI 2 , manchi19, *Mare*, mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marija_sa, marincezg, mario, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA, mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, mayica01, M@tt, medeni.angel, Medicandy, meki, merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mg1975, milivoj73, mima32, mimadz , Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, mona22, monika2208, monja, mostarka86, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Mury, my_heart, Nana Mo, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, Noemi, nora208, njanja1, njofra75, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, orhideja., osijek, Ozana, PetraP, piki , PinaColada, pinny, pirica, plavo oko, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica, pongo, Prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, riba76, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, sami_os, sanchica, Sandra1971, sandy0606, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, sanjam, santana, sara38, sara69, serenity1, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, slonica tonica, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, strijelac, suen, sunasce, sunčeko71, s_iva, Šiškica, špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tantolina, Tasha1981, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki,  tina1986, tina2005, TinaB, tina_julija, Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vaki, Vali, valiana, valii, Varnica, vatra86, vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zdravka82, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, zoki28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu  :Heart:

----------


## Loly

*Bubi*  :Kiss:  za listu
Meni transfer sutra, 3. dan!
*Ljubilica* sretno na punkciji
*Suzy.s* & *philipa* &* strašna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan transfer!

----------


## Strašna

Loly sretno! Bit ćemo zajedno na transferu onda :D

----------


## Shadow2

Cure ( Sara,Papigo, Zuzy,Anci) jako mi je zao. :Crying or Very sad:  sve sam to prosla,ali upornost se isplati,i kad Vam je najteze nemojte odustati..

Evo ja nakon 7 i pol godina docekala svoju pozitivnu betu 360 :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

*shadow* cestitam !  :Very Happy: 
moze detalji o postupku, za iducu listu?

----------


## ljube

ajme *Shadow2* kako mi je drago, čestitam draga i za dalje puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Shadow2

Hvala Ljube :Heart:  i Bubekice! :Wink: 
17.2. Vracene 2 morule,i danas 14 dan beta 360- sve odradjeno u Pfc.

----------


## frodo

Evo da i ovdje čestitam friškim trudnicama,pošaljem zagrljaj onima koje tuguju i držim fige onima koje su jednoj od faza....

ja 4 dnt,osim svih simptoma koji su prisutni,valunzi me hvataju, a oni su uvijek najjači znak pms-a  :Mad: 

neće valjda još..... :fige:

----------


## Inesz

> Cure ( Sara,Papigo, Zuzy,Anci) jako mi je zao. sve sam to prosla,ali upornost se isplati,i kad Vam je najteze nemojte odustati..
> 
> Evo ja nakon 7 i pol godina docekala svoju pozitivnu betu 360


lijepo, prelijepo. čestitam Shadow2!
je li to bila donacija?

----------


## Shadow2

> Evo da i ovdje čestitam friškim trudnicama,pošaljem zagrljaj onima koje tuguju i držim fige onima koje su jednoj od faza....
> 
> ja 4 dnt,osim svih simptoma koji su prisutni,valunzi me hvataju, a oni su uvijek najjači znak pms-a 
> 
> neće valjda još.....



Ja sam ih imala,cak mislila da mi je nizak progesteron...vadila sve je bilo ok..ali satrali me valunzi,slabost..
Sedmi dan sam imala lagano krvarenje,al osmi vise nista...ima 3 dana lagana mukica,al ja sam to pripisivala hrpi tbl.koje uzimam,i gastritisu koji imam.
Inace cijelo vrijemo prisutan osjecaj pms-a,i onda svi simptomi vezani za pms.
Osim sta me boli trtica,a to nikad nije
Cike bolne,ali nista strasno...znalo je bit i gore.
Dva dana sam povremeno imala glavobolju.
I da non stop sam trazila neke simptome,a kad bi ih imala,nisam htjela vjerovat u njih. Luda zena

----------


## ljubilica

Pozdrav svima
Dobili smo 7 js. 
Sad treba docekati jutro da vidimo situaciju
Svima zagrljaji i pozitivne *~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## bubekica

*ljubi* super super!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Strašna

*ljubilice*, bravo! Navijam za dalje  :Very Happy:   ~~~~~~

----------


## mare77

Pozdrav svima,evo da vam se i ja pridružim...lakše je kad odbrojavamo zajedno  :Smile:  Transfer bio 24.02. vraćene 2 morule i sad sam u duuugom iščekivanju bete koja je 12.03.

----------


## s_iva

Shadow, čestitam  :Very Happy:  
Svima ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sva stanja i aktivnosti

----------


## frodo

> Ja sam ih imala,cak mislila da mi je nizak progesteron...vadila sve je bilo ok..ali satrali me valunzi,slabost..
> Sedmi dan sam imala lagano krvarenje,al osmi vise nista...ima 3 dana lagana mukica,al ja sam to pripisivala hrpi tbl.koje uzimam,i gastritisu koji imam.
> Inace cijelo vrijemo prisutan osjecaj pms-a,i onda svi simptomi vezani za pms.
> Osim sta me boli trtica,a to nikad nije
> Cike bolne,ali nista strasno...znalo je bit i gore.
> Dva dana sam povremeno imala glavobolju.
> I da non stop sam trazila neke simptome,a kad bi ih imala,nisam htjela vjerovat u njih. Luda zena



da,bas,stalno cekam neke simptome,a kad in docekam onda mislim da umisljam
pocelo me danas I boliti dole kao pravi pms,pa mi je sad zima I temp. 37,3
znam da je sve od lijekova,ali.......
idem opet jest da se zabavim s necim
 :Mljac: 

hvala ti :Smile: ,I sreeeeeetno jos jednom!!!

----------


## žužy

*Shadow2* , :Very Happy:  čestitam od srca!

*ljubi* moja,odlično  :Klap: !
Neka sad dečki navale...  :Dancing Fever: 

Evo malo grupnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~,za sve betočekalice i curke u bilo kakvoj fazi čekanja!

----------


## frodo

> *Shadow2* , čestitam od srca!
> 
> *ljubi* moja,odlično !
> Neka sad dečki navale... 
> 
> Evo malo grupnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~,za sve betočekalice i curke u bilo kakvoj fazi čekanja!



hvala zuzy :Heart: 

kako si ti?

----------


## žužy

A evo,ko i ovo vrijeme... :ban: 
Danas krenulo brljavljenje neko smeđe mrvičasto..podsječa me na ono od hematoma.
Testovi redovno negativni,čekam srijedu da završim s tom pričom.

----------


## Shadow2

Cini mi se da sam se poradovala prebrzo,otisla na wc..kad ono krv..svjeza;(
Nije puno,al nije ni malo..
Sta sad da radim? Necija iskustva? 
Ma ovo je za poludit..

----------


## žužy

*Shadow2* lezi,utrići i ne mrdaj.Krvarenje u ranoj trudnoči je eto normalno,kolko god zastrašujuće bilo.. :Love: 
Javi se u mpo kliniku da čuješ za dalje.
Si javila več betu,moraš ponavljat?

----------


## philipa

Od moga transfera ništa  :Sad:  :Sad:  ...bile su 2 js,ali nedovoljne kvalitete da ih i pokušaju oploditi..sada mjesec dana pauze pa prirodnjak i to je to....42.-a na vratima  :Sad:

----------


## boogie woogie

*Philipa*  :Love: 
*Shadow* zovi svog MPO, mozda da dobijes injekciju progesterona, da malo pojaca dozu..... radi opet betu za 2 dana i budi pozitivna, dobra ti je beta!! kombinacija niska beta + krvarenje je losa, a tvoja beta je fakat ok.

ah, strpljenje, nemoguce, meni je danas 2 dnt, pa stalno otvaram kalendar i brojim, 0, 1, 2, 1, 2..... pa onda brojim od ovulacije, to je vec sad 7!! Lakse se dura cekanje  :Wink:

----------


## pretorija

Shadow cestitam na beti :Klap: 
samo mirovanje mislim da pomaze,
nasa durda koja je isto pacjent od PFC je isto imala krvarenje ali sve je dobro proslo mislim da se treba porodit ovih dana sa blizancima.
tako bice sve ok :Heart:

----------


## dazler

Cure čestitam na lijepim betama i fige čekalicama!!!!!
Imam pitanje,ako netko zna odgovor : dakle 26.01.2014. mi je bio 1 dc,počela sam sa stimulacijom koja je prekinuta 10dc zbog nereagiranja(dr. rekao da mi je na 8 dc endometrij i jajnici izgledaju kao da je menga tek počela)
Danas mi menga kasni već 10 dana,išla sam napraviti ß jer me strah opet vanmaternične i rezultat je  ß 0.49
znam da nisam trudna,ali zašto je taj mali porast? (kada sam bila u postupcima i vadila betu uvijek je bila 0)

----------


## mona22

shadow2,smarija  :Very Happy:   za betu
mare77,nova22,boogie woogie,frodo  :fige:  fige za velike bete
saraja,žužy nadam se da će vas beta u srijedu ugodno iznenaditi  :fige: 
mari80,strašna  :fige:  za transfer
ljubilica  :fige:  za dobar tulum u labu
philipa draga žao mi je 
svim ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što god im treba

----------


## ljubilica

Cure, na temelju cega vam otvaraju bolovanje nakon punkcije? Sad mi kaze da je za punkciju do 3 dana. A sta ako mi bude transfer 5.-ti dan? U biti, tek nakon transfera imam pravo na bo do bete

----------


## suzy.s

l*ljubilica* imaš pravo na bol. od kada kreneš na folikulometrije ! na šifru n97 do 14 dana! a ako imaš transfer imaš pravo dok ne vadiš betu! ( samo ti ga gin. produžuje na osnovu nalaza mpo dr.)

----------


## ljubilica

Procitala sam sifre i rekla to sestri. Glupe so obadvije.

----------


## ljubilica

U srijedu ce mi zatvoriti ovo bolovanje i nakon transfera otvoriti novo

----------


## dazler

ok,hvala na nedoživljavanju

----------


## Strašna

> Cure čestitam na lijepim betama i fige čekalicama!!!!!
> Imam pitanje,ako netko zna odgovor : dakle 26.01.2014. mi je bio 1 dc,počela sam sa stimulacijom koja je prekinuta 10dc zbog nereagiranja(dr. rekao da mi je na 8 dc endometrij i jajnici izgledaju kao da je menga tek počela)
> Danas mi menga kasni već 10 dana,išla sam napraviti ß jer me strah opet vanmaternične i rezultat je  ß 0.49
> znam da nisam trudna,ali zašto je taj mali porast? (kada sam bila u postupcima i vadila betu uvijek je bila 0)


Ne znam zašto menga kasni, ali znam da beta ne mora nužno biti 0 da bi bila negativna. Sve do 5 se računa da trudnoće nema, a sad zašto nekad bude 0, nešto...ili 1 ili čista 0 opet ne znam. Ali evo, doživjela sam te :D

----------


## dazler

:Sad:

----------


## dazler

Hvala Strašna

----------


## žužy

dazler,a si do sad uvjek vadila betu u istom labu?Ako jesi,čudi me ova brojka,mada je mala,i znam da te muči zašto nije čista nula.Jeste imali odnose nakon obustavljenog postupka?
Možda nebi bilo loše da odeš giniću da te pogleda,deset dana kašnjenja nije malo.

----------


## Shadow2

Hvala cure na utjesi :Heart: ,javila sam pfc-u,napisali su mi da to nista ne mora znaciti,da moram mirovati,i naravno nastavit s terapijom,i prekosutra ponoviti betu.
Evo prikovala sam se na kauc i mirujem,osim sta povremeno odem na wc provjerit situaciju.
Krvarenja jos ima,nije puno..al nije ni malo..narancasto crvena krv,i ono kao zadnji dan menstruacije( kolicinski) sorry na detaljima.

----------


## boogie woogie

*Shadow* jel te grudi jos bole, jesu napete? Ako jesu- dobro je!  Meni je to bio znak i trudnoce, pa prestanka. Ako krvaris dosta, onda pij te utrogestane. Zovi nekog ginica i pitaj dal ti moze dat injekciju progesterona. I smiri se, popij normabel i odmaraj, spavaj…..

----------


## Shadow2

BW majke mi ne mogu vise upratit te simptome..malo ih ima,pa ih nema..neznam koji su realni,a koji i umisljeni...grudi me jos bole,doduse manje nego jutros,ali tako je bilo i proteklih dana..nekad bi to bilo s vise,a nekad s manje boli..
Neznam jel me vise bole od cestog prepipkavanja,pritiskanja :Razz: .
Cula sam se s svojim ginekologom,kaze da je doza utrica koje ja koristim( 3x2)dovoljna,tako su mi rekli i ovi u pfc. 
Stavila sam ih popodne vaginalno,jer kazem nije bilo tako puno,i poslje zaspala.
Svaki odlazak na wc mi je horor, u sebi molenje...samo da nema krvi :Sad: 
Ali ipak pokusavam ostat mirna kolko mi to ide od ruke..

----------


## Inesz

male količine bhcg-a luči hipofiza.

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene samo da podijelim s vama da sam malo trtaroš...zanima me kako su moji "partijaneri"...jedva čekam da čujem! Držite fige sutra!

----------


## ljubilica

*Strasna* partijaneri te spremno cekaju  :Wink:

----------


## Strašna

Nadam se :D

----------


## Ajvi

:fige:  da su se partijaneri napartijali i da su spremni na 9 mirnih mjeseci s mamom.

----------


## dazler

*Žuži* jesmo,imali smo odnose
Zvala sam u VG,ako ne dobijem do četvrtka,moram gore u petak
*Inesz*,šta to znači?da mi je hipofiza loše ili da je to normalno?
*Strašna* ja ih već čujem kako partyjaju :Laughing: 
Ostalim curama fige do neba i nazad

----------


## Argente

dazler, beta do 5 je normalno stanje u netrudnom organizmu (i u muškom).
S tvojom je hipofizom sve u redu  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> male količine bhcg-a luči hipofiza.


male količine hormona hcg normalno se mogu naći u organizmu.
to je fiziološko stanje, ne patološko stanje.

----------


## Noemi

Cureeee ,ima koga na brdu danas,jutros od vas?

----------


## Noemi

Nije me bilo 5mjeseci,ali evo krecemo u novu borbu! Sretno svima koje ste u postupku,cekalicama,nadalicama,svima!

----------


## dazler

Hvala cure  :Klap:

----------


## žužy

*Strašna,ljubilice*,čekamo novosti  :Klap:  :fige: 

*Noemi* ,sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Cure, svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## saraya

Cure nemoguće!!! Imala sam krvarenje 2 dana..danas odem skinutu i tu glupu betu pa da krenem u nove pobjede kad ono 11dnt ß 219.5   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  AAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## žužy

Aaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Very Happy: ,da ne povjeruješ!
Čestitam *saraya*!!

----------


## boogie woogie

> Cure nemoguće!!! Imala sam krvarenje 2 dana..danas odem skinutu i tu glupu betu pa da krenem u nove pobjede kad ono 11dnt ß 219.5   AAAAAAAAAAAAA


JUHUHUUUUUU!!!!! ajmo cureeeee!!! bete u visine!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## saraya

joj cure hvala....a jutros kad sam se probudila i kontala da moram opet u onaj podrum vadit krv i otić po svoju nulu :Evil or Very Mad: ...i gledam u svoju terapiju i kontam si a da je ne popijem, samo se trujem s tim hormonima...joj dobro pa sam ipak popila ahahahaha...testove nisam ni piškila....nisam mogla nakon toliko krvi...kako je to moguće?? sestra u Vg kaže implantacijsko krvarenje..kao to je normalno...ajme , ja kontala definitivno menga..sada mirovanje..nema posla više hi hi...uh još samo da se dupla i još ostalih milijardu sitnica :Shock:  :Trep trep:

----------


## ljubilica

*Saraya*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  sretno dalje
Zvala sam lab, moram opet sutra. 4 su krenule u oplodnju, sutra cemo vidjeti kako se djele.

----------


## boogie woogie

> joj cure hvala....a jutros kad sam se probudila i kontala da moram opet u onaj podrum vadit krv i otić po svoju nulu...i gledam u svoju terapiju i kontam si a da je ne popijem, samo se trujem s tim hormonima...joj dobro pa sam ipak popila ahahahaha...testove nisam ni piškila....nisam mogla nakon toliko krvi...kako je to moguće?? sestra u Vg kaže implantacijsko krvarenje..kao to je normalno...ajme , ja kontala definitivno menga..sada mirovanje..nema posla više hi hi...uh još samo da se dupla i još ostalih milijardu sitnica


sestra kaze implantacijsko krvarenje??? jesus! implantacija se desava 7-10 dana nakon ovulacije, u najvecem broju slucajeva se ne osjeti, ili se osjeti manje nego jajnik kod ovulacije, a krvarenje je samo lagani spotting, u slucaju da ga ima... 

bitno da si ti nama trudna, a krvarenje moze biti, puno cura ga ima.... ne brini  :Smile:  SRETNO DALJE!

----------


## kika222

Draga saraya jako si me razveselila :Smile:  sretna sam radi tebe i daješ mi nadu!!!
Hvala ti na tome, sretno vam bilo  i uživajte, zaslužili ste!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

*boogie*,impl. kao počinje 7-10 dno ali traje neko vrijeme.Krvarenje zbog implantacije/gnježđenja se dešava u prvom tromjesječju dosta često.
Beba si gradi kućicu,maternica se rasteže,kapilarice pucaju...vjerojatno je sestra na to mislila.
I nije istina da je krvarenje kod impl. samo lagani spotting,kao što si rekla neke žene niti ne osjete..ali neke eto obilno krvare.

----------


## saraya

žužy...neka tebe sutra iznenadi kao i mene  :Smile:

----------


## boogie woogie

> *boogie*,impl. kao počinje 7-10 dno ali traje neko vrijeme.Krvarenje zbog implantacije/gnježđenja se dešava u prvom tromjesječju dosta često.
> Beba si gradi kućicu,maternica se rasteže,kapilarice pucaju...vjerojatno je sestra na to mislila.
> I nije istina da je krvarenje kod impl. samo lagani spotting,kao što si rekla neke žene niti ne osjete..ali neke eto obilno krvare.


ma ok je to, rastezanje maternice i prilagodba kojekakva, al da implantacijsko krvarenje pocne 9 dana nakon transfera blastociste, to je 14 dana nakon ovulacije, to ipak nije implantacija. a mozda sam u krivu.

----------


## saraya

> ma ok je to, rastezanje maternice i prilagodba kojekakva, al da implantacijsko krvarenje pocne 9 dana nakon transfera blastociste, to je 14 dana nakon ovulacije, to ipak nije implantacija. a mozda sam u krivu.


ajoj boogie samo da se nije odljepilo pa da krene prema padu...nadam se da si u krivu :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## piki

*Saraya* samo ti uživaj i probaj ne brinuti jako (samo malo). Beta je OK za 11 dnt a krvarenje je česta pojava u ranoj trudnoći. A svako zašto nema baš uvijek odgovor.

----------


## žužy

> žužy...neka tebe sutra iznenadi kao i mene


Uh,to bi stvarno bilo čudo...ja danas počela baš krvariti.
Nemoj razmišljati negativno,miruj do pregleda,sve bu ok!

----------


## s_iva

Saraya, mogu zamisliti tvoje pozitivno iznenađenje budući da si očekivala 0! Čestitam i sretno dalje!

----------


## boogie woogie

> ajoj boogie samo da se nije odljepilo pa da krene prema padu...nadam se da si u krivu


ma ne ne ne, Saraya, krvarenje je zbog rastezanja i promjena u maternici, sve je ok, nemoj se bojati!!

ovo je samo bila mala digresija na definiciju implantacije......  nije se nis odlijepilo, NE BRINI!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene, moji partijaneri imali dobar tulum. Dakle od 12 js, oplodilo se 8 i svi dogurali do blastica i morula. Vraćena mi je 1 blastica kako smo i dogovorili. Ostatak zamrznuto. Ostala je jos jedna blastica sama, ostalo po 1 blastica i 1 morula. Jajnici su dosta uvećani, tako da je pametan odabir bio vratit samo 1. Na tome veliko hvala doktorici. Budući da nisu mogli dobro vidjet na UZV, ispritiskali su me i doktor i doktorica što je rezultiralo bolovima, većim od punkcije. Ali dobro, preživi se. Malo mi bio tlak visok, itd....ali to su sve one "čari" hipera. :D Nedam se ja! Sad sam super, utopljena u krevetu, sretna i zadovoljna.
Nemam riječi kojima bi nahvalila one sestre i one divne ljude gore. Od biologice, preko sestara, do doktora i doktorice. U svemu tome, oni mnogo olakšavaju, a onda je i veći dio posla obavljen. Eto cure moje  :Smile:

----------


## boogie woogie

> Uh,to bi stvarno bilo čudo...ja danas počela baš krvariti.
> Nemoj razmišljati negativno,miruj do pregleda,sve bu ok!


*zuzy* sretno i tebi danas, kaj ima veze krvarenje, masu cura ga je imalo pa svejedno trudne i ok!  :Taps:

----------


## s_iva

Strašna, super!
Sad odmaraj, stigneš i potpis ažurirati  :Grin:

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna, super!
> Sad odmaraj, stigneš i potpis ažurirati


Dobro da si me sjetila  :Smile:  Idem odmah  :Smile:

----------


## TinaH

> Evo mene, moji partijaneri imali dobar tulum. Dakle od 12 js, oplodilo se 8 i svi dogurali do blastica i morula. Vraćena mi je 1 blastica kako smo i dogovorili. Ostatak zamrznuto. Ostala je jos jedna blastica sama, ostalo po 1 blastica i 1 morula. Jajnici su dosta uvećani, tako da je pametan odabir bio vratit samo 1. Na tome veliko hvala doktorici. Budući da nisu mogli dobro vidjet na UZV, ispritiskali su me i doktor i doktorica što je rezultiralo bolovima, većim od punkcije. Ali dobro, preživi se. Malo mi bio tlak visok, itd....ali to su sve one "čari" hipera. :D Nedam se ja! Sad sam super, utopljena u krevetu, sretna i zadovoljna.
> Nemam riječi kojima bi nahvalila one sestre i one divne ljude gore. Od biologice, preko sestara, do doktora i doktorice. U svemu tome, oni mnogo olakšavaju, a onda je i veći dio posla obavljen. Eto cure moje


svaka cast strasna..tako sam sretna kad procitam ovo i jos se vise veselim odlasku na brdo koji se polako blizi..i ja sam odusevljena sestrama i doktorima svi su tako dragi i strpljivi bez obzira na guzvu..  :Very Happy: 

Odmaraj i drzim  :fige:  da to bude to..  :Very Happy:

----------


## mona22

saraya  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

žužy  :fige:  i da te beta iznenadi kao i sarayu

----------


## željkica

saraya  :Very Happy: !
žužy  :fige:  da te iznenadi!
strašna sretno!!!

----------


## žužy

Joj fala cure,tak ste drage... :Crying or Very sad: 
Al uz ovu mengu,i brdo popišanih minusa..budimo realni.Mi smo ovaj postupak oplakali još za vikend.

*Strašna*,predobar tulum su imali tvoji partijaneri!  :Very Happy: 
Žao mi je što te bolelo,ali sad je samo lijepo ispred tebe!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## saraya

boogie :Kiss: 
Strašna ajme super..koliko embrijića  :Smile: 
žužy još uvijek :fige: 
joj cure..sretno svima, u kojoj god ste fazi~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

Saraya cestitam!

Evo da javim - histeroskopija obavljena, endometrij ne odgovara fazi ciklusa i jako je resicast, uzet je uzorak, phd nalaz ce biti za tjedan dana.

----------


## sanjam

I ja prijavljujem svoju betu 15dnt 2792. 
Drzim fige svima koje ste u postupcima ili cekate bete, citam vas cijelo vrijeme, samo mi u ovom postupku bilo bas nekako tesko sve, pa i pisati ovdje..

----------


## Snekica

Saraya wooooow čestitke! To je iznenađenje! Bravo!
žužy želim ti isti ishod kao i kod saraye, bez obzira na sve!
bubekice nadam se da te ne boli, da si ok! Za resičast endo prvi put čujem. Uf stalno nešto drugo iskače!  :Love: 
sanjam čestitam! Lijepa beta!

----------


## Shadow2

Saraya cestitam,bravo! :Klap: 
Sanjam fantasticna beta! :Very Happy: 
Zuzy da se sutra sve preokrene,i da ovaj put budu suze radosnice :Heart: 
Svim ostalim cekalicama da im se ostvari ono sta najvise zele! :Love:

----------


## Strašna

*saraya, sanjam*....bravo cure!
*Bubekice*, sve znaš...
*žužy* grlim...velika si ti cura!

----------


## Shadow2

Strasna svaka cast,prava si koka nesilica :Klap: 
Sad nek bude jedan ali vrijedan :Very Happy: 
Bubekice,zelim ti da to sve bude kako treba! :Smile:

----------


## Loly

*Saraya* & *Sanjam* bravo cure, čestitam!
*Strašna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu za 2 tjedna!
*Bubekice*  :Love: 
*Žužy*  :Kiss: 

Danas obavljen transfer, vraćena jedna po riječima dr. odlična 8.stanična mrvica  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

Saraya mogu mislit da si se iznenadila ,čestitam!!!

Sto se tiče krvarenja  imala sam ih i ja , tri puta trudna uvijek krvarila , bilo je tu i obilnih crvenih krvarenja oko 9dpt oko 11dpt i uvijek su mi Dr rekli da je to implantacija.... Nije lijepo vidjet krv ali tek Beta pokaze pravo stanje , zato dok Beta ne pokaze stanje nema predaje

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## saraya

> Saraya mogu mislit da si se iznenadila ,čestitam!!!
> 
> Sto se tiče krvarenja  imala sam ih i ja , tri puta trudna uvijek krvarila , bilo je tu i obilnih crvenih krvarenja oko 9dpt oko 11dpt i uvijek su mi Dr rekli da je to implantacija.... Nije lijepo vidjet krv ali tek Beta pokaze pravo stanje , zato dok Beta ne pokaze stanje nema predaje
> 
> Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~


joj sad si me malo utješila  :Kiss: ..
a sad da vas malo iznerviram..zamislite moju socijalnu ginekologinju, kaže ona meni jučer kad sam išla po uputnicu za hcg; možeš prljati, ali ako ti krene krvarenje, prestani s terapijom i nemoj ni ići vaditi betu...nemaš razloga...dobro pa po protokolu znam da sam dužna javiti u bolnicu stanje bete...ali eto..moja dr.me savjetovala drugačije...dobro pa je nisam slušala  :gaah:

----------


## bubekica

Sad sam dosla doma i poslozila rijeci doktorice i tekst iz otpusnog pisma u glavi, napravljena je kiretaza i imam 2 pitanja:
1) kako da sad racunam 1dc za poceti piti duphaston?
2) koliko nakon kiretaze se ne moze u postupak?

----------


## tina_julija

Cestitam lijepim betama samo tako nastavite, bubekica znam odgovor na drugo pitanje, morala sam cekat 3 ciklusa iza kiretaze..

----------


## bugaboo

> *Saraya* & *Sanjam* bravo cure, čestitam!
> *Strašna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu za 2 tjedna!
> *Bubekice* 
> *Žužy*


Ovo samo potpisujem i dodajem Loly~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i tebi zelim veliku betu za 2 tjedna :Kiss: 


Bubekice molim te da me stvis na listu za ICSI na VV u 4. mjesecu, danas bila na brdu vadila hormone i ako sve bude ok  :scared: iduci mjesec smo u postupku :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

> Cestitam lijepim betama samo tako nastavite, bubekica znam odgovor na drugo pitanje, morala sam cekat 3 ciklusa iza kiretaze..


Hvala, nisam sigurna dal je to isto, rekla je doktorica da se u svrhu lijecenja neplodnosti radi drugi tip kiretaze...

----------


## željkica

*Loly*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu !!!!!!!!!nadam se da je ovaj postupak dobitan SRETNO!

----------


## kameleon

strašna  :Klap:  ,koju si ti terapiju imala? i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!!
ljubilice  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar tulum!!
saraya,sanjam čestitam na betama!!  :Very Happy:  samo hrabro dalje!!
bubekice  :Love: 
loly i ostale betočekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina_julija

> Hvala, nisam sigurna dal je to isto, rekla je doktorica da se u svrhu lijecenja 
> neplodnosti radi drugi tip kiretaze...


To je i meni palo na pamet...  :Smile: 
Malo kasnim...

----------


## arlena

> To je i meni palo na pamet... 
> Malo kasnim...


Bubi to su i meni radili na histero u 7. mj a u 9. sam isla u postupak s tim da je doktor rekao da dodjem s nalazom  al taman se potrefio njihov godisnji pa nisam mogla prije

----------


## arlena

p.s. cure super bete!! Cestitam! 
Saraya,mogu samo zamisliti kakvo je iznenadjenje bilo!!

----------


## boogie woogie

> Hvala, nisam sigurna dal je to isto, rekla je doktorica da se u svrhu lijecenja neplodnosti radi drugi tip kiretaze...


*Bubi*, to je vjerojatno bitna razlika. Meni su npr nakon induciranog sve postrugali, da sam krvarila 2 tjedna, pa mislim da mi je dr rekao 2 mjeseca "se pazit", kao da, uspjelo bi nam spontano. A inace ti je u biti ljustenje endometrija 1.dan ciklusa, e sad.....jesu tebi strugali, jel krvaris, jesu samo zarezivali, da li imas endometriozu? Svasta je tu bitno.... pa zovi dr!  :Smile:  a ima i na forumu doktorica cini mi se...javi seeee!

----------


## jejja

Bubekica ne kuzim sta znaci tocno taj opis,smo sam doletila reci da se nadam da ce to sto si sad prosla ipak pomoci da dodjes do cilja..

----------


## bubekica

> Bubi to su i meni radili na histero u 7. mj a u 9. sam isla u postupak s tim da je doktor rekao da dodjem s nalazom  al taman se potrefio njihov godisnji pa nisam mogla prije


Hvala draga! Jesi li onda dan histeroskopije racunala kao 1. dan ciklusa ili? Ja ne znam tocno sto bih s duphastonom, kojeg pijem 16-25dc (danas je 12dc). 
Ako sam dobro skuzila onda ima sanse iduci ciklus u postupak.
Sutra cu zvati svoju socijalku, valjda ce znati, ako ne, javit cu se svojem mpo. U utorak idem po phd nalaz.

Arlena, kakav je tebi bio nalaz? Kako to da su to radili kiretazu u sklopu histero? Daj detalje, moze i na pp.


Hvala svima  :Kiss:

----------


## *sunisshining*

Ovo je pravi party ovdje!!! Kako je krenilo ove godine cemo srusiti sve rekorde, meni se cini, daj Boze, crna macka pu pu pu...
Svim curama puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I neka samo ovako nastavi. Ljubim vas! Ohrabrujuce za sve nas!

----------


## arlena

> Hvala draga! Jesi li onda dan histeroskopije racunala kao 1. dan ciklusa ili? Ja ne znam tocno sto bih s duphastonom, kojeg pijem 16-25dc (danas je 12dc). 
> Ako sam dobro skuzila onda ima sanse iduci ciklus u postupak.
> Sutra cu zvati svoju socijalku, valjda ce znati, ako ne, javit cu se svojem mpo. U utorak idem po phd nalaz.
> 
> Arlena, kakav je tebi bio nalaz? Kako to da su to radili kiretazu u sklopu histero? Daj detalje, moze i na pp.
> 
> 
> Hvala svima


Ma nemam sta kriti  :Smile:  
Dr. Je sumnjao na septum i poslao na histero,kao uvijet za postupak al nije bilo nicega. Srecom doktor koji mi je radio histero dosta se kuzi u mpo pa je sam odlucio uzeti uzorak za phd i jos mi je poslije objasnio da je bio na seminaru u njemackoj na kojem su radili sve (hsg,laparo,i histero) u sklopu dijagnostike neplodnosti,a ne kao sto su meni sve posebno. Nalaz je bio uredan. Histero mi je radjena mislim 8. dan ciklusa,tako da ne znam kako da ti to racunas ,ja imam uredne ovulacije pa je meni endometrij odgovarao fazi ciklusa.

----------


## arlena

> Ma nemam sta kriti  
> Dr. Je sumnjao na septum i poslao na histero,kao uvijet za postupak al nije bilo nicega. Srecom doktor koji mi je radio histero dosta se kuzi u mpo pa je sam odlucio uzeti uzorak za phd i jos mi je poslije objasnio da je bio na seminaru u njemackoj na kojem su radili sve (hsg,laparo,i histero) u sklopu dijagnostike neplodnosti,a ne kao sto su meni sve posebno. Nalaz je bio uredan. Histero mi je radjena mislim 8. dan ciklusa,tako da ne znam kako da ti to racunas ,ja imam uredne ovulacije pa je meni endometrij odgovarao fazi ciklusa.





> Hvala draga! Jesi li onda dan histeroskopije racunala kao 1. dan ciklusa ili? Ja ne znam tocno sto bih s duphastonom, kojeg pijem 16-25dc (danas je 12dc). 
> Ako sam dobro skuzila onda ima sanse iduci ciklus u postupak.
> Sutra cu zvati svoju socijalku, valjda ce znati, ako ne, javit cu se svojem mpo. U utorak idem po phd nalaz.
> 
> Arlena, kakav je tebi bio nalaz? Kako to da su to radili kiretazu u sklopu histero? Daj detalje, moze i na pp.
> 
> 
> Hvala svima


Sad citam otpusno-nisu mi sastrugali cijeli endometrij vec samo na nekoliko mjesta zbog uzorka

----------


## bubekica

Meni ne pise nis specijalno, samo da je napravljena kiretaza. Mozda cu znat vise kad dobim phd nalaz  :Wink:  Hvala!

----------


## suzy.s

cure moje drage , od danas imam i ja na čuvanju jednog 7- staničnog borca!!!! beta 21.03 a do tada puno strpljenja!
svim friškim trudnicama šaljem čestitke
tužilicama :Love:  :Love: 
a svim ostalima kolektivne vibre!!!

----------


## Argente

saraya, Shadow2, sanjam, čestitam  :Very Happy: 
Strašna, suzy.s, ljubilice, boogie vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
dinamični neki dani!

bubekice, ja sam ti nakon kiretaže (kompletne, zbog polipa) prvi put imala pauzu 3 mj, a drugi put 2 mj

----------


## Strašna

> strašna  ,koju si ti terapiju imala? i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!!


Draga imala sam Gonale (22kom) i Cetrotid (4kom) i za štopericu Decapeptyl. 
Hvala svima na lijepm željama, vibricama itd...

----------


## mostarka86

Kako volim kada me nem par dana i dočekaju me ovako divne vijesti...

*Saraya, Sanjam, Shadow* (svima ime počinje sa S, heheh) čestitam od srca, vibram za divne uzv, srceke i prelijepih 9 mjeseci  :Smile: 
*Strašna, suzy, loly, boogie, ljubilice*, želim vam divne bete i još ljepše uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Žužy,* grlim jako  :Love: 
*Bubekice*, nadam se da će uroditi plodom ta kiretaža. Milim da je dovoljno, za tu intervenciju, odmoriti 1-2 ciklusa. Čuvam fige za dalju borbu  :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

> Kako volim kada me nem par dana i dočekaju me ovako divne vijesti...
> 
> *Saraya, Sanjam, Shadow* (svima ime počinje sa S, heheh) čestitam od srca, vibram za divne uzv, srceke i prelijepih 9 mjeseci 
> *Strašna, suzy, loly, boogie, ljubilice*, želim vam divne bete i još ljepše uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Žužy,Sara* grlim jako 
> *Bubekice*, nadam se da će uroditi plodom ta kiretaža. Milim da je dovoljno, za tu intervenciju, odmoriti 1-2 ciklusa. Čuvam fige za dalju borbu


X
Malo sam se pogubila pa se švercam! :Grin:

----------


## frka

ne znam koliko vas je vidjelo ovaj članak http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/s...te/732059.aspx

to će se dogoditi danas. bila parodija ili ne, degutantno je i strašno. ja sam poslala mailove gradu Crikvenici i TZG Crikvenice kao glavnim organizatorima i pozivam vas da napravite isto:
info@tzg-crikvenice.hr 
selce@tzg-crikvenice.hr 
info@crikvenica.hr

----------


## frka

još jedan mail ums.selce@gmail.com

----------


## riba76

Frka,ja sam odmah ujutro vidjela...i došlo mi slabo.
Nema riječi, na kaj je ovaj narod spao...

----------


## Njuskalica

Molim sve da reagiraju na "spaljivanje". Ovo je prestrasno  :Sad:

----------


## ljubilica

Grozno, toga ima samo kod nas  :Sad: 
Mi idemo na transfer 5.-ti dan, dakle u subotu
Nadam se da ce biti i koji eskimic. Znam samo da je radjen ICSI

----------


## žužy

Super *ljubi*, :Very Happy: 

Javila doktoru neg. betu,ovaj ciklus odmaramo a sljedeči idemo po smrzlića.

----------


## bubekica

*ljubi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za eskimice!
*zuzy* jesi pricala s dr. o mogucnosti prirodnjak + smrzlic?

----------


## s_iva

žužy  :Love:  
Malo odmora pa po smrzlića!

----------


## žužy

> [B]*zuzy* jesi pricala s dr. o mogucnosti prirodnjak + smrzlic?


Ne,kad dođem gore sljedeči 3. dc ,ak bu sve ok na uzv,bumo se pospominjali o tome.

----------


## bubekica

Sretno mila, mozda bumo skup gore!

----------


## žužy

:rock:

----------


## mona22

žužy  :Love:

----------


## ljubilica

Ajde cure nek nam sto brze prodje ovo cekanje pa da se malo poduplamo do Bozica

----------


## Bluebella

> ne znam koliko vas je vidjelo ovaj članak http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/s...te/732059.aspx
> 
> to će se dogoditi danas. bila parodija ili ne, degutantno je i strašno. ja sam poslala mailove gradu Crikvenici i TZG Crikvenice kao glavnim organizatorima i pozivam vas da napravite isto:
> info@tzg-crikvenice.hr 
> selce@tzg-crikvenice.hr 
> info@crikvenica.hr


užas i sramota. poslan im je mail! neka ih bude stid!

----------


## Snekica

Katastrofa! Jutros sam odmah slala mail!

----------


## smarija

Sanjam i saraya cestitam cure na betama  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## smarija

Shadow kako si ti jel prestalo krvarenje

----------


## saraya

žužy :Love:  žao mi je.. ali vidim da si ti borac...eskimići će biti dobitni!!!
svim curama u kojoj god ste fazi ~~~~~~~~~~~ :fige: 
uh a sutra druga beta :scared:  smeđarim stalno ali oskudno...jel i to normalno?

----------


## Shadow2

> Shadow kako si ti jel prestalo krvarenje


Neznam jesam li ti vec cestitala na beti( malo mi je propuh u glavi ovih dana) svakako cestitam  :Very Happy: ,i da ti trudnoca bude sta dosadnija :Smile: 

Je prestala sam krvarit istu vecer,imam jos neki iscjedak..kao neka sukrvica,ali ne stalno.
Ponovila betu danas 904 :Very Happy: 
Inace imam cijelo vrijeme osjecaj da mi nesto curka doli,pa sam stalno na wc-u,i kad lezim malo bacim pogled u gace
Vrhunac je bio danas za ruckom,osjetim da mi curi,ne zelim ici na wc..pa sam i tad provirila malo u gace:
Muz me gleda bljedo,a ja njemu; aj muci sve je ok,nista ne curi..dobar tek :Wink:  :Laughing:

----------


## Shadow2

Zuzy jako mi je zao :Crying or Very sad: 
Drzim fige da sljedeci postupak bude dobitni!

----------


## Shadow2

> žužy žao mi je.. ali vidim da si ti borac...eskimići će biti dobitni!!!
> svim curama u kojoj god ste fazi ~~~~~~~~~~~
> uh a sutra druga beta smeđarim stalno ali oskudno...jel i to normalno?


I ja tako.neznam zasto? 
Ali evo danas sam vadila betu i bila je 904( prekjucer 360).
Bit ce i tebi tako :Wink: ))

----------


## saraya

> Je prestala sam krvarit istu vecer,imam jos neki iscjedak..kao neka sukrvica,ali ne stalno.
> Ponovila betu danas 904
> Inace imam cijelo vrijeme osjecaj da mi nesto curka doli,pa sam stalno na wc-u,i kad lezim malo bacim pogled u gace
> Vrhunac je bio danas za ruckom,osjetim da mi curi,ne zelim ici na wc..pa sam i tad provirila malo u gace:
> Muz me gleda bljedo,a ja njemu; aj muci sve je ok,nista ne curi..dobar tek


ahahahahahaa  :Laughing:  sve isto kao i ti  :Laughing: 
nadam se samo dobroj beti...uh

----------


## ljubilica

Jel gledate Hrvatska uzivo? sta kazete?

----------


## bubekica

> Jel gledate Hrvatska uzivo? sta kazete?


Sto je receno?

----------


## smarija

Zuzy zao mi je zelim ti puno srece iduci mjesec sa eskimcicem.                            Shadow hvala ti na lijepim zeljama sto i ja svakako zelim i tebi i drugim curama.A sto se gaca tice sve smo iste ne izlazimo iz njih ,evo ja hvala Bogu ne krvarim ali stalno nesto istrazujem po gacama (sve su krivi prijasnji postupci i ruzna iskustva).

----------


## boogie woogie

> I ja tako.neznam zasto? 
> Ali evo danas sam vadila betu i bila je 904( prekjucer 360).
> Bit ce i tebi tako))


EVo kazu na IVF poliklinika stranici da nakon IVF-a 30-50% urednih trudnoca u ranoj fazi krvare....dakle opustite se samo  :Kiss:

----------


## TinaH

curke evo i ja docekala vjestici i napokon krecemo u prvi postupak..e sad ja sam mengu dobila danas u 15h i sad me zanima jel to 1dc trebam na brdo 3dc??  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Da, danas je 1dc, nazovi sutra sestre, u petak si gore.

----------


## TinaH

hehe..svaka cast brza si..hvalaaaa..  :Klap:

----------


## ljubilica

> Sto je receno?


da je sve krivo shvaceno i da nitko nije pokazao drugi dio te lutke gdje je pisalo Glasam protiv i da je Selce jedino mjesto u krugu Crikve koje je glasalo protiv.  to je ukratko receno, sigurno negdje ima na netu

----------


## Zeljka33

Sanjam, Shadow, Saraya....bravo i cestitam
Strasna,suzy,loly,boogie, ljubilice...za velike beturine
Žužy ...da sljedeci put rezultat bute velika beta
I svim ostalim cekalicama, pikalicama zelim puno srece~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja veceras smixala prvi koktel menopur samostalno...u utorak bi trebao biti prvi uzv...valjda ce biti nesto  :Smile:

----------


## Nera29

Samo brzinski pozdrav svima...
i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za sve sto vam treba!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Žužy* - da FET bude dobitan!!! I tebi i meni!  :pivo: 
*
Ljubilice* - uživaj doma! Navijam za 4 blastice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja ludim - prvi put otkad mjerim BT a to je 30 mjeseci, ne znam kad mi je bila O niti kad će otprilike stići M. A bitno mi je - jer slijedeći ciklus imam dogovoren FET, a na poslu neki bitan događaj pa da se mogu organizirati...

----------


## boogie woogie

> *Žužy* - da FET bude dobitan!!! I tebi i meni! 
> *
> Ljubilice* - uživaj doma! Navijam za 4 blastice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Ja ludim - prvi put otkad mjerim BT a to je 30 mjeseci, ne znam kad mi je bila O niti kad će otprilike stići M. A bitno mi je - jer slijedeći ciklus imam dogovoren FET, a na poslu neki bitan događaj pa da se mogu organizirati...


cuj anka, ako hoces otprilike M, onda je to 28 dana nakon prijasnje  :Razz:  zasto mjeris bazalnu da odredis kad ce M doci? U potpisu ti pise da si ok, pa pretpostavljam da su ti ciklusi redovni.

----------


## žužy

*anka*,e da nemaš plusa na 18.dc,rekla bi da ti je O bila 14. Kaj si zabilježila taj dan?
Nadam se da buš uspjela sve izorganizirati na poslu  :Love:  Sretno draga moja!

----------


## žužy

> cuj anka, ako hoces otprilike M, onda je to 28 dana nakon prijasnje


Je je je,u nekom idealnom svijetu  :Cool: 
boogie,ti bome voliš statistiku,a  :Kiss: 
A ja ju pak ne volim. :Laughing:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Ma ima indikacija da je O bila i 14dc i 19dc.

za 14dc=eggwhite koji gotovo nikad nemam (bio je savršeni kao nikad), cerviks nisko, mekan i otvoren & početak tender breasts (a inače krene tek poslije O), *ali* LH-test snježno bijeli

za 19dc=dan prije ovulacijska bol & LH-test dobro vidljiv (kod mene nikad ne bude ful pozitivan), *ali* neplodna sluz i cerviks tvrd i zatvoren

WTF?!?!? Da li je moguće da sam imala duplu O s obzirom na stimulirani prethodni ciklus? Ili uopće nije bilo O?! 

A što se tiče posla - moj poslodavac će me, čini mi se, zadaviti - jer ga napuštam u ono vrijeme kad sam najpotrebnija. A šta ću - imam svoje prioritete - a bebač mi je No.1!!!!

----------


## boogie woogie

hehehe, *zuzy*, pa kad je htjela otprilike  :Wink: 
Nego slusaj *anka*, meni dolazi M UVIJEK na 28,29 dan, i sad kad je bio FET, kad sam kupila avionske karte na dan M, misleci ok sad ce ovulacija za 13, 14 dana, nema nje pa nema....dosla je na 16.dan navecer!!!  :cupakosu:  tako da sam bzvz izostajala s posla 3 dana (srecom su mi dali da kao radim od kuce), a FET je bio na subotu, u nedjelju smo letili nazad. Toliko o "planovima"..... al kako kazem, otprilike ti je za 28 dana, hehehe  :Razz:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Meni je lutealna 12/13 dana - i to je jedino na što mogu računati - dakle ako je O bila 19dc - onda očekujem menstruaciju 12 dana poslije.  

Mislim da bi trebala na poslu najaviti da me neće biti?!?! A ako najavim i onda ispadne kao kod tebe Boogie,... 

A ako ne najavim,... Ne znam šta mi je gore. 

A odgoditi FET za onaj drugi ciklus, ne bi!!!

----------


## boogie woogie

ma najavi da najvjerojatnije neces moci na taj dan, ali nije 100% sigurno, potrudit ces se da budes..... tako nesto. pa si na sigurnom, najavila si, al mozda se pojavis. :D SRETNO i nek dodje O kad ti najbolje pase!!

----------


## bubekica

a da najavis otprilike, s mogucnoscu odstupanja? tako sam ja sad za histeroskopiju.... umjesto prosli tjedan cet/pet ispalo ovaj tjedan uto-pet. najavila sam cim sam otprilike znala kad ce to bit pa kako bih dobila novu informaciju bih sefu davala detalje  :Smile: 
moj glas ide za O na 14-i dan.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Uf - u dilemi sam.... 

Mislim da ću ipak pričekati M - onda ću točno znati kad mogu očekivati O - a FET će biti 5 dana poslije... Ionako ne mogu ništa promijeniti... A šefa sam navikla na ovo - prošli put rekla da mene neće biti 2 tjedna, a na kraju se pojavila sutradan na poslu jer nije bilo ET.  :Laughing: 

*Bubekice* - i ja bi po osjećaju prije rekla da je 14dc - i da nisam testirala LH bila bi sigurna da je tako, a ovako...

----------


## Dulcinea

Evo mene polulude..bila na UZV 8.dc. Nema folikula,nema mog doktora, a doktorica koja me pogledala veli da je to OK jer za FET nije bitna ovulacija nego debljina endometrija. Dobro, to mi ima smisla. Neka dođem opet u ponedjeljak, 12.dc dakle. Pitam kaj da uzimam za endometrij, veli "ništa". Pa od čega će mi se onda zadebljati endometrij, danas je 4 mm ? Je li se to stvarno tako radi?

----------


## marincezg

> Evo mene polulude..bila na UZV 8.dc. Nema folikula,nema mog doktora, a doktorica koja me pogledala veli da je to OK jer za FET nije bitna ovulacija nego debljina endometrija. Dobro, to mi ima smisla. Neka dođem opet u ponedjeljak, 12.dc dakle. Pitam kaj da uzimam za endometrij, veli "ništa". Pa od čega će mi se onda zadebljati endometrij, danas je 4 mm ? Je li se to stvarno tako radi?


ja sam negdje procitala da je dobro popiti sok od ananasa ili pojesti ananas
neznam jel jos tko sta cuo o tome??? ako grijesim nek me isprave...

----------


## Dulcinea

Da, cikla i ananas navodno pomažu kod zadebljanja endometrija. Ali i dalje mi nije jasno jel može takav endometrij biti dovoljno kvalitetan. Ajme nadam se da znaju kaj rade.

----------


## boogie woogie

> Da, cikla i ananas navodno pomažu kod zadebljanja endometrija. Ali i dalje mi nije jasno jel može takav endometrij biti dovoljno kvalitetan. Ajme nadam se da znaju kaj rade.


joj ma uzas ...... meni to nis nije jasno. ja sam na FET isla sa super endometrijem, trolinijskim, oko 12,13mm, nakon ovulacije.....  kaj da ti kazem *Dulcinea*? Ili idi kod nekog dobrog strucnjaka, ili moras fakat pazit sama na sebe i na svoj IVF postupak. Moj dr je vrhunski strucnjak i on je inzistirao na preciznosti mjerenja ovulacije....a njemu apsolutno vjerujem!

----------


## bubekica

ovulacija nije nuzna za FET, ali debljina endometrija svakako je. kako raste folikul - luci se estrogen koji djeluje na endometrij koji deblja. ako nema vodeceg folikula - nema rasta estrogena, nema debljanja endometrija, tj. ima, ali jako malo. ukoliko je rijec o anovulatornom ciklusu, estrogen se dodaje izvana, u obliku estrofema. ne vjerujem da ces ciklom i anananasaom napumpati endometrij do adekvatne debljine. nemam savjeta, osim sto bih pokusala na tvom mjestu doci do svog doktora prije iduceg uzv.

----------


## saraya

evo me cure!!!! 13dnt ß 555.1  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  još ne vjerujem...buljim u taj papir, ali kao da se radi o nekom drugom ne o meni!!!  Svetu riječ na T još nisam izgovorila!!! Mami sam rekla da su se povećali parametri i brojevi koji ukazuju na mogućnost početka trudnoće :Grin:

----------


## Dulcinea

Meni isto logika govori da ako nema folikula nema ni dobrog endometrija bez lijekova ili čarolije. Vjerojatno mi nije dala estrofem zbog endometrioze i samo je prebacila lopticu na mog doktora da mi on kaže kako od ovog ciklusa ne bude ništa.

----------


## Dulcinea

Bravo * saraya* !! Čestitke svima sa pozitivnim betama  :Smile:

----------


## sanjam

Saraya super!! Cestitke!!

----------


## suzy.s

*saraya* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  super beta !!! čestitke!!!

----------


## boogie woogie

uj *saraya* to je savrseno!!!!
e sad lijepo UZIVAJ! jel smedjarenje stalo? 
kad po tebi racunam, ti si mi idol jer smo imale slican transfer 1 bc i 1 kakti morula, onda bi testic s nekih 50mIU detektiranih mogao pasti vec 7dnt :D ili ako test hvata i 25mIU vec 5dnt, tj danas, a na mom pise 10 mIU!!! ohohoooo, mozda ujutro da napravim test :D

----------


## boogie woogie

[QUOTE=nestrpljiva anka;2583638]Ma ima indikacija da je O bila i 14dc i 19dc.

za 14dc=eggwhite koji gotovo nikad nemam (bio je savršeni kao nikad), cerviks nisko, mekan i otvoren & početak tender breasts (a inače krene tek poslije O), *ali* LH-test snježno bijeli

za 19dc=dan prije ovulacijska bol & LH-test dobro vidljiv (kod mene nikad ne bude ful pozitivan), *ali* neplodna sluz i cerviks tvrd i zatvoren

zeno, ti si majstorica!! 
po meni ti je O bila 19dc, jer sluz taman krene 4-5 dana prije, a LH je nepobitan. ovo cervix, breasts...... nemrem komentirat. LH je dokaz ovulacije  :Wink:

----------


## saraya

> uj *saraya* to je savrseno!!!!
> e sad lijepo UZIVAJ! jel smedjarenje stalo? 
> kad po tebi racunam, ti si mi idol jer smo imale slican transfer 1 bc i 1 kakti morula, onda bi testic s nekih 50mIU detektiranih mogao pasti vec 7dnt :D ili ako test hvata i 25mIU vec 5dnt, tj danas, a na mom pise 10 mIU!!! ohohoooo, mozda ujutro da napravim test :D


još smeđarim!!! :Evil or Very Mad:  e lude žene ahahaha, pa nije sve po cageru :Laughing:  2+2 nikada očito nije 4... možda bude rano.....da se ne stresiraš bezveze... a ja razmišljam, nikada nisam još popiškila pozitivan test...ovaj sam preskočila...možda da ga kupim pa da glava shvati što se događa :Laughing:

----------


## saraya

Sanjam jesi ponavljala ß? Šta kažu u Vg?
suzys hvala :Smile:  sretno i tebi i svim čekalicama...
kaže Vg da se ne treba ponavljati ß...pa onda da se ni ne stresiram, nego čekam UZV :neznam:  ?

----------


## s_iva

Saraya, čestitam na prekrasnom duplanju parametara koji ukazuju na trudnoću  :Grin:   :Laughing: 
Neka se tako nastavi, i neka prestsne smeđarenje!

----------


## crvenkapica77

saraya  eto vidis, cestitam  !!.... smedje  je ok dok nije crveno  , ...

bubekica  jesi ti bila na kiretazi ili histeroskopiji  ??

----------


## bubekica

Histeroskopiji u sklopu koje je ucinjena kiretaza, ali neka "drugacija od one kod spontanih", sto god to znacilo...

----------


## sanjam

> Sanjam jesi ponavljala ß? Šta kažu u Vg?


Nisam ponavljala, rekli su da vise ne moram, sad opet samo cekanje..
Bas mi je drago zbog tebe, da je sve oki i beta super!

----------


## Argente

> Mami sam rekla da su se povećali parametri i brojevi koji ukazuju na mogućnost početka trudnoće


 :Laughing:  moram ovo zapamtit
čestitam, saraya!

----------


## saraya

> moram ovo zapamtit
> čestitam, saraya!


hi hi :Grin:  a sad će to muž svekrvi ušiljit+ znaš ona je jako osjetljiva pa najbolje da joj to ni ne spominješ dok ne budemo sigurni za jedno 2 mj :Cool:  jer će mi žena u protivnom doći s kolicima na vrata uh... :Yes:

----------


## ljubilica

Cure help!!!!
Da mi nije sutra transfer, zanemarila bih al ovako, ne mogu ne reagirati.
Jutros sam otisla odnjet urin na pregled (koji nije bio prvi), dobila nalaz u kojem nista nije zabiljezeno za zabrinuti se (nema nikakve upale, sve u granicama) al u sedimentu urina pise za bakterije da ih *nesto* ima. Znam da zna pisati i dosta itd. al mene to sad brine. 
Zena u labosu mi je rekla da joj nisam rekla da imam transfer da nebi reagirala al ovako da se boji bilo sta mi savjetovati jer nezna. 
Zvala sam i ivf lab i rekli su da svakako kazem lijecniku. 
Zasto sam isla kontrolirati urin? Jer imam blagi pritisak dolje u trbuhu. Piskim normalno, nista me ne pece, urin ne smrdi nista specijalno, nije mutan. I socijalka i u ivf labu misle da je taj pritisak od stimulacije i aspiracije. Bolilo me i zadnji put. 
U labu gdje sam dala urin kazu da je moguce da bakterija bude i u fizioloskoj flori posto ih nema puno. Al ja znam da bakterija mora biti 0, odnosno ne bit ih. 
U polju gdje pise da ih ima nesto, u referentnin intervalima pise neg. 
Imate li kakav savjet??

----------


## bubekica

Normalno je da bude bakterija u urinu, zbog uzimanja uzorka. Da bi bila sigurna u nalaz, uzorak bi trebala uzeti kao za urinokulturu.

----------


## kika222

Ja u posljednijih godinu dana konstantno imam bakterije u urinu i dr mi je rekao da to ne smeta za postupak. I tako sam ja prošli  mj napravila urinokulturu i konačno je sterilna :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kika222

A uvijek mi piše nešto bakterija u nalazu urina...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

vecinom su bakterije u urinu posljedica kontaminacije uzorka. da bi bile sigurne u stvarno stanje stvari, potrebno je napraviti urinokulturu.

----------


## njanja1

Da nekoga ne zaboravim cestitam svima na pozitivnim betama,puno pozitive za sve kojima treba! Ja 1.4 imam termin za kiretazu,bubekice u svibnju me mozes stavit na listu,tad nam je sljedeci postupak planiran!
Nemogu se sjetit tko mi je piso zbog ljekova iz turske,pa cu ovdje pisat ako nije problem  :Wink:  ja sam moje sprice dobila 5*900ml puregona i 3 kutije merionala za 1000€! Kakve su cijene kod nas u austriji meni je to super cijena! Nisu mi ji recepti trebali,puregon u boxu od stiropora sa jesnom hladnom patronom!

----------


## TinaH

joooj cure evo meneee..totalno sam si šmrcc..napokon sam docekala tu gupu M da krenemo u postupak i napravimo prvi AIH. Bila danas na pregledu 3dc,dosla kod doktorice sve super skupili sve papire nalazi uredni doktorica kaze skidaj se ja sva vesela skinem se i zanemarim i to da mi je 3dc jedva sam cekala da me pogleda kad ono nista od ovog ciklusa,velika cista na desnom jajniku..  :Sad:  43.7mm..neznam od kud se stvorila vec sam dva puta bila na uzv kod doktorice i svaki put sve savrseno i ciklus koji je bitan naraste cisturina,bas nemam srece nikad do sad nisam imala nikakve ciste i bas je sad moram imat..  :Nope:

----------


## crvenkapica77

potpisujem bubekicu,  bakterija ce  cesto pisat  u  urinu  ,  ako je  UK sterilna   sve  je ok  
i  nema sta  stetit   postupku,  napravis  UK  i  ako je nesto  pijes  antbt  .

----------


## bubekica

*njanja* zasto kiretaza? znaci jedan ciklus kiretaza, iduci postupak? ili ciklus pauze izmedju?
*tinaH* vjerojatno je rijec o folikularnoj cisti, otici ce s iducom m, sretno!

----------


## TinaH

*tinaH* vjerojatno je rijec o folikularnoj cisti, otici ce s iducom m, sretno![/QUOTE]

joooj nadam se..doktorica je rekla da sve pomicemo za 4mj.da pijem duphastone 3x1 od16.do25 dc..onda 2dc odem svom ginicu i ako je nema da dodem 3dc,a ako nije otisla onda probat s kontracepcijom..ja se iskreno nadam da nece stvarat probleme i da ce otic kako kazes sa sljedecom M..sad jos jedan mjesec cekanjaaa..  :gaah:

----------


## bubekica

nazalost, na to se svodi mpo put - cekanje.

----------


## dazler

TinaH evo ja danas došla iz VG folikularna cista 25mm,(zbog nje mi je menga kasnila 14 dana)dobila duphastone,dođem popodne doma,a ono M krenula,najvjerojatnije je pukla sama

----------


## vatra86

Ljubilica..pa kao sta bubi kaze to su bakterije od kontaminacije, meni uvijek to pise na nalazu obicnog urina.. I mislim, tj.znam da nemas razloga za paniku i brigu.. Samo nek tebi daju tvoje embrijice i nek svi ovdje slavimo tvoju veeeliku betu!!! Sretno!

TinaH ja ih imam stalno, te folikularne ciste, pogotovo kad bi mi desni jajnik trebao O.. A puknut ce i doci ce vasa prilika... To je tako... Svi smo barem jednom odgodili postupak zbog necega...

Svima cestitke na poz betama, nek vam bude skolska T

A ostalim betocekalicama i onima u postupcima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*dazler* imala sam istu situaciju u 10mj.

----------


## njanja1

bubekice doktor zeli da mi "ostruzu" jedan sloj maternice da nije u tome problem sto jos nikad nismo imali implantaciju,i misljenja je kako nam ulazak u maternicu vec poboljsava mogucnost implantracije????
jedan ciklus pauze imamo izmedju jer mora se maternica malo odmorit kako su u bolnici rekli
neznam dali da se nadam da nadju nesto ili nista,al eto probat cemo i to

----------


## dazler

Bubekica,znači samo je pukla i više je nije bilo?
Ja s obzirom da mi smeđi (valjda je početak menge) neću piti duphaston (ili moram?) i 8 dc na kontrolu,a možda i u prirodni ako je sve ok

----------


## boogie woogie

Drage moje evo da se vama najprije javim, muzh spava…. danas je 7ndt, sjena je tu!! samo da ostane ovaj put! :Naklon: 
sretno svima !!!

----------


## bubekica

BW ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tamnjenje sjene!!!!!

----------


## Inesz

> Drage moje evo da se vama najprije javim, muzh spava…. danas je 7ndt, sjena je tu!! samo da ostane ovaj put!
> sretno svima !!!


Bravo!!! Sutra opet jedan sa debelom crtom!  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

> Drage moje evo da se vama najprije javim, muzh spava…. danas je 7ndt, sjena je tu!! samo da ostane ovaj put!
> sretno svima !!!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za dalje i samo deblje sjene ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

boogie w. odlično i nek ostane ovaj put uz tebe :Very Happy:

----------


## riba76

Boogie woogie jeeeeeeeeee  :fige:

----------


## boogie woogie

ajoj kako ste drage  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
sretno svima u postupcima!!!

----------


## lberc

> Drage moje evo da se vama najprije javim, muzh spava…. danas je 7ndt, sjena je tu!! samo da ostane ovaj put!
> sretno svima !!!


čestitam,i nek sutra sjena bude crtica!
Sretan vam dan žena i da sve budete mame!

----------


## sanjam

Boogie supeeeerr!!!

----------


## ljubilica

Sretan Vam 8.mart drage zene
*BW*  :fige:  
Nama je danas vracena 1 blastica, ostali su odustali. Nadamo se 3. sreci

----------


## saraya

> Drage moje evo da se vama najprije javim, muzh spava…. danas je 7ndt, sjena je tu!! samo da ostane ovaj put!
> sretno svima !!!


jupiiiiii boogie!!!! tooooooo... :Very Happy:  vidiš, da si radila jučer poludila bi :Cool:

----------


## bubekica

> Sretan Vam 8.mart drage zene
> *BW*  
> Nama je danas vracena 1 blastica, ostali su odustali. Nadamo se 3. sreci


Imaju li u Petrovoj objasnjenje za svaki put los rezultat oplodnje/razvoja embrija?  :Sad: 
Od srca vibram da mali borac dogura do kraja i zelim strpljivo cekanje bete!

----------


## žužy

ljubi,  :fige:  da ova mala blastica ostane pod tvojim srcem bar do studenog!

bogie,to je tooo!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Loly

*Boogie*  :Very Happy:  super vijesti!
*Ljubilica* neka se mrvica čvrsto primi za mamicu!

----------


## dazler

Sretan vam Dan žena i svima sretno u postupcima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Boogie w. , Saraya čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Argente

> boogie w. odlično i nek ostane ovaj put uz tebe


Tako jeeeee!!!  :Very Happy: 

I neka nam na praznik žena padne još koji +

----------


## Zeljka33

Sretan dan žena svim cekalicama, pikalicama, trudililicama ...

----------


## Shadow2

BW to je to :Heart:

----------


## TinaH

> Drage moje evo da se vama najprije javim, muzh spava…. danas je 7ndt, sjena je tu!! samo da ostane ovaj put!
> sretno svima !!!


Sretnooo draga drzimo svi  :fige:  

I da drage moje zene od akcije sretan 8.mart..  :Very Happy:

----------


## paty

evo da se i ja javim 9d-2crtica.
12d krvarenje menga.tako je završio i ovaj moj postupak.
više sreće drugi put.

----------


## suzy.s

*boogie woogie*držim :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  za tamnjenje..... svaki dan sve više do bete!!!

----------


## Ginger

bw cestitam!

paty jesi vadila betu? Ono, da budes sigurna
Ja sam isto dobila mengu, taj dan beta 15, za 4 dana 75
I pije 3,5 godine rodila se moja druga curka, a ja sam samo isla ispratiti pad bete

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

> Drage moje evo da se vama najprije javim, muzh spava…. danas je 7ndt, sjena je tu!! samo da ostane ovaj put!
> sretno svima !!!


to bw, znala sam ja da nećeš ti izdržati ne-piškiti test  do nedjelje. Ja držim fige za tamnjenje i da mrvica ostane s tobom do termina. 

BW - koji si test radila?

----------


## paty

nisam vadila betu, betu bi trebala vaditi 17.3.Nisam ni izvadila uputnicu.sad neznam koliko to ima smisla.

----------


## Ginger

A pisni jos jedan test pa ces vidjeti ima li smisla
Ne zelim buditi lazne nade, al ja sam tad bila prestala s terapijom jer sam gadno krvarila - gadna menga s ugruscima
Osla reda radi ispratiti betu, kad ona rasla
Ma sto scenarija je bilo, jer je bila premala beta za blastice i tak...ispalo je savrseno na kraju
Provjeri zbog one crtice, ako je sad nema onda je gotovo

----------


## boogie woogie

evo ovako cure moje, 
radila sam ja test i prekjucer i to popodne  :Grin:  dakle 5dnt, al nula. i to sam se nalijevala vodom jer su mi oci nekako upale zadnjih tjedana pa sam citala da moze bit dehidracija….  to je danas i prekjucer bio step one http://www.my-shop.ch
a onda me je Inesz zamolila da nadjem nesto o rastu bete, i evo ovdje za sve, da mi imate informacije http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con....full.pdf+html
dakle otprilike ovako:1 ng/ml = 15 mIU
oni u tom radu mogu detektirati vec 0.2 mIU..prvi dan nakon implantacije....
geometrijska sredina na 4 dana nakon implantacije je 0.91ng/ml= 13 mIU, sto je najranija eventualna detekcija. 5 dan postimpl =30 mIU, 6 dan 60 mIU, 7 dan 101 mIU itd. u pocetku raste 2.5-3x, kasnije se uspori….

sto se tice krvarenja na stranici IVF poliklinika pise da 30% IVF trudnoca krvari, znaci *paty* moras na betu! http://www.ivf.hr/index.php/hr/strucne-zanimljivosti

a sta cemo…. ako ja pocnem krvarit u pon, onda znam da je bye bye, a da hvatam neku mizernu betu mi se ne da….. javim se za nekih 5,6 dana s kako sam ono rekla, troznamenkastom  :Wink:  ma joj, nada je opasna stvar, a kad se opeces nekoliko puta tesko je bit smiren i pozitivan….. sto je onda tek zacarani krug stresa i neuspjeha…. drzim nam palce svima!!! i samo pozitiva dok se ne pokaze suprotno  :Sing:

----------


## frodo

cure moje drage,da se malo javim

prvo svima zelim sve najbolje za nas dan  :Smile: 

onda svima zelim uspjeh u svim fazama postupka ili trudnoci !

meni danas 9. dnt,prvih dana su me lagano pratili valunzi koji su netragom nestali,tu I tamo lagana m.bol,tu i tamo malo nekakvog stipkanja...
radim po kuci,setkam po vani,sve laganini...
cekanje...

----------


## paty

ginger i koliko je trajala ta M?betu ako ću vaditi vadit ću ju u utorak.Do tada će mi i M proći.Mogu očekivati jednu Veliku 0.

----------


## madona

Drage moje želim Vam sretan dan žena!!!! Neka Vam svima donese dobre vijesti te velike i debele bete. 
Ja nažalost nisam uspijela ali nema predaje idemo dalje u 7 mj. 
A svima Vama želim puno uspjeha u svim pogledima života!!!!!

----------


## žužy

> ginger i koliko je trajala ta M?betu ako ću vaditi vadit ću ju u utorak.Do tada će mi i M proći.Mogu očekivati jednu Veliku 0.


Ali samo ti nju izvadi...imala sam i ja iskustvo ko Ginger (jest da je moje loše završilo,al krenulo je isto kao i kod nje).Test pozitivan,drugi dan krvarenje..izvadila betu da budem sto posto sigurna i da znam prekinuti s terapijom kad ono beta 18.Mislila-biokemijska.Krvarila sam pet dana,prava menga s ugrušcima..izvadila betu očekivajuči nulu,kad ona narasla.Krvarenje stalo,beta se lijepo duplala do preko tisuću,utvrdili trudnoču u maternici..al do srca nismo došli.
Ne želim ti davat lažne nade draga *paty*,samo znaj da je sve moguče.
Možda da napraviš koji testić još prije vađenja. Sretno!

----------


## žužy

*madona* ,žao mi je...sad punit baterije do ljeta i  onda nek je sretno!

----------


## zdravka82

Pozdrav cure! Nova sam na ovoj temi. Ovaj mjesec sam u svom prvom postupku. Danas sam imala punkciju na vv, punktirsli su mi 4 jajne stanice. Dobila ssm da pijem  cefaleksin i utrogestan 3x2. Zanima me moram li utrogestan uzimati vaginalno svakih 8 sati ili mogu sama podijeliti na tri puta dnevno bez obzira na to jel proslo 8 sati? Malo mi je nezgodno zbog posla svakih 8 sati..

----------


## Frćka

Zdravka, ne mora biti tocno 8 sati, ali ne ići u neke ekstremne razmake...neznam čime se baviš, ali mislim da nas većina radi, pa nekako izvedemo dok smo na poslu, ne moraš baš ležat, ako se možeš negdje 15 min zavalit na stolici! :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Gledaj da to ipak bude čim bliže 8 sati, makar morala jednu turu popiti. Negdje sam tu na forumu čitala da je bitan taj pravilan razmak zbog pravilnog održavanja nivoa progesterona...

----------


## žužy

Da,i ja sam čitala da uvijek u tijelu mora biti otprilike ista doza progesterona..
Na poslu sam popila utriće,jer sam stajala cijelo radno vrijeme.

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja ih ne bi pila na poslu, osim ako radis sama u nekoj zabitoj sobici gdje nitko nece primijetiti tvoje glavinjanje  :Laughing: 

Nije kod svakog, ali mene bi jedan utric tako drmnuo da sam ga znala popiti u stanjima siiza i straha u ranoj trudnoci i tako bi me lijepo odalamio da bi zaboravila i da sam trudna  :Grin: 

Usput cestitam friskim mamama na lijepim betama i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se niz samo nastavlja!
Tuznicama  :Love:

----------


## ljubilica

Ja stavim utrice i spavam u roku 10min  :Laughing:  koma

----------


## bubekica

> Ja stavim utrice i spavam u roku 10min  koma


X
Ja ih zovem normabeli, ne utrici.

----------


## zdravka82

Ok, onda cu ih stavljati svakih 8 sati.. Na poslu sjedim, al radim sa strankama tako da cu ih stavljati vaginalno. Ne znam jel mi se od njih vrti u glavi ili od antibiotika, al sinoc sam zaspala cim sam uzela terapiju, a i jutros..

----------


## Samanta

Pozdrav,drage moje! Evo da se i ja napokon javim. Ovaj put mi nije uspjelo, ß 0,1.  :Sad: 
Svim trudnicama čestitam od srca!!!
A ostalima želim puno sreće i uspjeha!
I da vas pitam nešto. Da li je uobičajeno krvarenje s prekidima? Naime,počela sam krvariti 04.03.i to je trajalo dva dana. Zatim je prestalo pa je opet počelo za dva dana,samo slabije.

----------


## frodo

cure moje,malo sam van sebe!!!!!!!!
napravila malo prije test,i to onako,ajmo da vidimo taj minus pa da mogu ici prat prozore....
nakon par minutica dvije crtice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
tek sam sada izbezumljena i lagano u panici...
poslala sam muza po jos dva testa
sutra ujutro idem vaditi betu.....prpa me uhvatila....
test je GraviGnost mini.....

----------


## Šiškica

frodo čestitam!!!

----------


## frodo

i da,danas je 10 dnt,vracena 2 osmostanicna, kako kaze Patrik,odlicna embrija........

----------


## frodo

> frodo čestitam!!!


Draga moja Siskica,jos se necu veseliti,sutra oko 10 cu vec znati rezultat bete, pa onda dalje.......
Hvala ti do neba<3.....!!!!!!

----------


## Kadauna

13. dan od punkcije je sasvim dovoljno za imati pozitivan test, ja očekujem sutra lijepu - veliku betu! Frodo čestitam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

> ginger i koliko je trajala ta M?betu ako ću vaditi vadit ću ju u utorak.Do tada će mi i M proći.Mogu očekivati jednu Veliku 0.


5 dana, kao i obicno
Pa daj bar test napravi
Ja sam bila prestala s terapijom pa me dr hitno vracao i jos pojacao sa injekcijama progesterona

frodo, meni je taj test uvijek bio pouzdan i zato  :Very Happy:

----------


## frodo

> 13. dan od punkcije je sasvim dovoljno za imati pozitivan test, ja očekujem sutra lijepu - veliku betu! Frodo čestitam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


a hvala ti........puno,puno,<3...
sad sam napravila i Clearblue,slaba, ali vidljiva crtica......
uh.....

jedino sta moram ovdje primijetiti,znam da to nije pokazatelj, ali meni je tako bilo:u prvom dobitnom postupku temp.mi je stalno bila oko 37 do bete(kasnije nisa vise ni mjerila)
u svakom od slijedeca 3 postupka bila je oko 37 do osmog dana, i tada pala ne 36.4

zato mi je jucer malu nadu dala ta temp, koja je stalno bila na oko 37.a bio je deveti dan.....
i danas je oko 37.....
znam da nam je tijelo puno lijekova, ali meni se tako potrefilo...

----------


## Frćka

Frodo, cestitke!  :Smile:

----------


## boogie woogie

drzim palce *frodo*!
meni je temp 35.8  :Grin:  al i tlak mi je strava nizak i otkucaji srca…. sva sam u nekom pothladjenom i usporenom stanju.

----------


## frodo

> drzim palce *frodo*!
> meni je temp 35.8  al i tlak mi je strava nizak i otkucaji srca…. sva sam u nekom pothladjenom i usporenom stanju.


hvala vam cure moje.<3...ma jos ne vjerujem dok sutra betu ne vidim...
mada mi je od rucka koji je bio prije 2 sata knedla u grlu, kaj vec  :Grin: 

ne znam,predobromi ovo izgleda da bi stvarnost bila, ali dug je put jos....

bw,ja isto imam nizak tlak oduvijek,naucila sam zivjeti s tim,cak i kava, koja navodnopovisuje tlakmeni uvijek jos vise snizi

sretno objema,za stogod vam treba <3 ( moram priznati da slabo hvatam tko je u kojoj fazi,ali time se moja zelja za sve najbolje ne umanjuje...)

----------


## frodo

> Frodo, cestitke!


hvala ti <3...  :Smile: 
sad gledam tvoj potpis,kad krecete dalje,u kojoj si klinici?

----------


## paty

izdržati ću do utorka.test na malu betu ne reagira.znam par njih ovdje sa foruma da im je test bio negativan a beta i preko 100.
ne nadam se ničemu više otpisala sam i ovaj postupak.
svima koje imaju pozitivne testove želim bolji scenari od svoga,velike bete i dosadne trudnoće.

----------


## bubekica

a meni test imao sjenu na 6.59, tako da -sve ovisi o testu.

----------


## TinaH

Frodo čestitam ti..drzim  :fige:  ..  :Very Happy: 

imam pitanje ako koja zna, znaci sad kad sam bila na brdu isla sam s uputnicom D1 i kako je postupak odgoden zbog ciste rekli su mi da im posaljem postom uputnicu za kontrolni pregled..e sad me zanima na koju to adresu saljem,napisem ime od doktorice ili kak to ide ako je koja bila u takvoj situaciji??

----------


## Frćka

> hvala ti <3... 
> sad gledam tvoj potpis,kad krecete dalje,u kojoj si klinici?


KBC RI! Čekam nalaze proširenog koag...pa krajem mjeseca na dogovor za dalje! Moram priznat da jedva čekam, bar ću iščekivat svoje moguće simptome, nego ovako, sve što pročitam da cure imaju na forumu, počnem ih tražiti, nakon ovih slatkih plusića, još će mi past na pamet da i ja jedan piš.. :Laughing:

----------


## boogie woogie

covjece ovo je kao neko muciliste. padamo jedna po jedna, a mi koje smo malo kasnije u postupku dobijemo dan, dva nade….
*paty* pretpostavka je da ti beta cijelo vrijeme raste, pa ce je test lako detektirat  :Smile:  zato dok god ima nade- good luck!!  :fige:

----------


## boogie woogie

> KBC RI! Čekam nalaze proširenog koag...pa krajem mjeseca na dogovor za dalje! Moram priznat da jedva čekam, bar ću iščekivat svoje moguće simptome, nego ovako, sve što pročitam da cure imaju na forumu, počnem ih tražiti, nakon ovih slatkih plusića, još će mi past na pamet da i ja jedan piš..


ajde ajde *Frcka* pisni, rekao je i moj muz da ce ga danas  :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

Bw! Jesam prošli mjesec, iako smo se čuvali! Objašnjavala sam nekom da vrkuta može malo produžit ciklus, kao što je meni, par dana kao već sam produžila, čekam M, kasni već dva dana i čim mi je cura rekla:"A da nisi trudna?" čulo se kod mene doma ,u roku od par min, pšššš... :Laughing: 
Danas mi je 17dc, mislim da je ipak prerano! :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Frodo ~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!

I svima drugima, naravno, puno srece u kojoj ste god fazi! (Nisam bas sve novosti polovila jos)

----------


## mona22

> Frodo čestitam ti..drzim  .. 
> 
> imam pitanje ako koja zna, znaci sad kad sam bila na brdu isla sam s uputnicom D1 i kako je postupak odgoden zbog ciste rekli su mi da im posaljem postom uputnicu za kontrolni pregled..e sad me zanima na koju to adresu saljem,napisem ime od doktorice ili kak to ide ako je koja bila u takvoj situaciji??



ja sam slala(iako je već prošlo dosta vremena) na  
Vuk vrhovac
Dugi dol 4A,II kat soba 411
10000, Zagreb

----------


## ljubilica

> Frodo ~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!
> 
> I svima drugima, naravno, puno srece u kojoj ste god fazi! (Nisam bas sve novosti polovila jos)


Sretno nam  :fige:

----------


## boogie woogie

moja crtica se nista nije udebljala od jucer, dakle ili je los test ili je nesto drugo  :Crying or Very sad: 
drzim vas u toku sa daljnjim razvojem dogadjaja….

sretno betocekalicama!  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Po mom iskustvu (3x), pracenje rasta bete tamnjenjem testne crtice jedva da ima smisla (razlika nije bas velika izmedu nekih testova) svaki drugi dan, a svaki dan je taman za pokidati si zivce  :psiholog: 
Bw, nemoj se muciti, izvadi betu. Bit ce to lijeporastuca brojcica ovaj put!  :fige:

----------


## zdravka82

Cure, molim vas pomoc.. Maloprije sam izasla sa vv, danas su me narucili za transfer, al odgodjen je za cetvrtak.. Znate li mozda zasto? Jel to dobar ili los znak? Pitala sam koliko se jajnih stanica oplodilo, al nista mi nisu htkeli reci, kao reci cemo vam sve u cetvrtak!

----------


## Ginger

> tako da -sve ovisi o testu.


X
Primastick, recimo, nece pokazati ni betu preko 200  :Rolling Eyes: 

Boogie ajd izvadi betu

----------


## bubekica

> Cure, molim vas pomoc.. Maloprije sam izasla sa vv, danas su me narucili za transfer, al odgodjen je za cetvrtak.. Znate li mozda zasto? Jel to dobar ili los znak? Pitala sam koliko se jajnih stanica oplodilo, al nista mi nisu htkeli reci, kao reci cemo vam sve u cetvrtak!


To je dobar znak, znaci da se embriji dobro razvijaju i da se ceka iduci stadij njihova razvitka na 5-i dan od punkcije, taj stadij naziva se blastocista i u tom stadiju je lakse odabrati najbolji embrij za transfer (ostale jednako dobre ili malo losije moguce je zamrznuti).

----------


## boogie woogie

a cure drage, ma izvadit cu je naravno, al ne jos. te prerane bete su tek mucenje, onda ajde jos 3x vadi da se vidi kako raste..... idem u petak ako ne prokrvarim do tada. 
hvala vam sto ste tako pozitivne i prava podrska  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## suzy.s

zdravka----- koji ti je danas dan ( za transfer?) ako je treći možda imaš više oplođenih stanica pa idu na blastice!!!  ali svakako mislim da je tvoje pravo da znaš šta se dešava, i ja bim sasvim sigurno pitala i zahtjevala da mi odgovore (nebi "strepila" do četvrtka)

----------


## zdravka82

Hvala ti bubekica, sad si me umirila.. Utrogestan i dalje trebam koristiti?

----------


## boogie woogie

ja isto *zdravka* pretpostavljam da se oplodilo i razvija vise stanica nego su to oni predvidjeli, svakako vise od 2, pa idu na selekciju do 5.dana. dobro je  :Smile:

----------


## zdravka82

U subotu je bila punkcija.. Znaci danas drugi dan. Pitala sam dva puta al nista mi nisu htjeli reci..

----------


## bubekica

Utrogestane koristis i dalje.

----------


## sretna 1506

> moja crtica se nista nije udebljala od jucer, dakle ili je los test ili je nesto drugo 
> drzim vas u toku sa daljnjim razvojem dogadjaja….
> 
> sretno betocekalicama!


Čim postoji bilo kakva crtica to je dobro,ja opet ponavljam da sam 14.dt napravila test skroz svjetla crtica (clear blue mislim da je bio),a drugi dan beta 601.

----------


## Inesz

testovi za kućno otkrivanje trudnoće su kvalitativni, a ne kvantitativni testovi.
to znači da ti testovi detektiraju prisutnost bhcg-a ali nje i njezinu vrijednost.

zato, predlažem da se ne mučite uspoređivanjem boja testnih crtica, već da u slučaju pozitivnog testa idete vaditi betu u laboratorij.

----------


## Ginger

Inesz mudra kao o uvijek  :Kiss:

----------


## Jurana

Daj, boogie woogie, izvadi betu, izludit ćeš sebe i nas!  :Grin:

----------


## saraya

evo me cure  :Smile:  17dnt ß 2788.8  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ali još uvijek smeđarim i mirujem :Evil or Very Mad:  uzv tek 18.3.
boogie i frodo sretno...držim fige!!!!!
ako sam nekoga izostavila ne zamjerite, malo sam pogubljena  :Cool:  svim pikalicama i čekalicama sretno!!! Tužnicama zagrljaj...

----------


## Ruthy

Sretno, Saraya! Bravo!

----------


## sanjam

> To je dobar znak, znaci da se embriji dobro razvijaju i da se ceka iduci stadij njihova razvitka na 5-i dan od punkcije, taj stadij naziva se blastocista i u tom stadiju je lakse odabrati najbolji embrij za transfer (ostale jednako dobre ili malo losije moguce je zamrznuti).





> Cure, molim vas pomoc.. Maloprije sam izasla sa vv, danas su me narucili za transfer, al odgodjen je za cetvrtak.. Znate li mozda zasto? Jel to dobar ili los znak? Pitala sam koliko se jajnih stanica oplodilo, al nista mi nisu htkeli reci, kao reci cemo vam sve u cetvrtak!


Kakav im je to stav, nece ti nista? Pa to je tvoje, tvoje stanice, tvoji embriji! Cemu ta tajanstvenost, meni to bezveze!
Drzim ti fige za uspjesan transfer!

----------


## bubekica

*sanjam* zasto si mene quotala za taj komentar?

----------


## sanjam

Oprosti bubekica, tipkam preko mobitela pa mi slucajno tako povuklo, nisam namjerno.

----------


## bubekica

oprastam, samo si me zbunila, gledam kaj sam kriva  :Smile:

----------


## zdravka82

I mene je sokiralo, al nisam se htjela raspravljati. Nisam ni mogla jer me nisu dozivili, pitam sestru sta sad, kaze nista dodjite u cetvrtak i ode.. Imam osjecaj da ocekuju od nas da sve moramo znati, pa neki od nas su prvi put tamo!  Hvala na lijepim zeljama!

----------


## orhideja.

> Kakav im je to stav, nece ti nista? Pa to je tvoje, tvoje stanice, tvoji embriji! Cemu ta tajanstvenost, meni to bezveze!
> Drzim ti fige za uspjesan transfer!


Mislim da se nema koga pitat, jer biologica (ili kak se vec zove) prozove te i kaže da se dođe 5-ti dan, kod dokt se uopće neide. Imala sam takav scenarij 2puta.

----------


## Inesz

> Cure, molim vas pomoc.. Maloprije sam izasla sa vv, danas su me narucili za transfer, al odgodjen je za cetvrtak.. Znate li mozda zasto? Jel to dobar ili los znak? Pitala sam koliko se jajnih stanica oplodilo, al nista mi nisu htkeli reci, kao reci cemo vam sve u cetvrtak!


Ovakav odnos prema pacijetima je neetičan i nedopustiv. 
Zdravka ti imaš pravo znati sve informacije o tijeku svoga liječenja. Liječnici i sve drugo osoblje koje je direkto uključeno u liječenje (u ovom slučaju klinički embriolozi) moraju te informirati o svim relavatnim podacima vezanim uz liječenje i dati odgovore na sva pitanja koje pacijenti postavljaju.

Znači, pacijenticu su naručili da danas dođe na transfer, zatim joj rekli da je transfer u četvrtak bez riječi objašnjenja, a na pitanja pacijentice o broju embrija ništa nisu htjeli reći!?
Kojim riječima se može opisati ovakvo postupanje prema pacijentici!?

Zdravka, žao mi je da se je to dogodilo. Zapamti, imaš pravo biti informirana, imaš pravo dobiti odgovore na svoja pitanja. 

Neinformiranje pacijenata, uskraćivanje prava na uvid u medicinsku dokumentaciju, nedavanje odgovora na pitanja pacijenata, uskraćivanje informacija o tijeku liječenja predstavlja kršenje prava pacijenata, nije u skladu s medicinskom etikom i Zakonom o pravima pacijenata. 

Pacijenti, ne dopsutite da se itko prema vama odnosi na ovakav način.

----------


## Strašna

> Ovakav odnos prema pacijetima je neetičan i nedopustiv. 
> Znači, pacijenticu su naručili da danas dođe na transfer, zatim joj rekli da je transfer u četvrtak *bez riječi objašnjenja*, a na pitanja pacijentice o broju embrija ništa nisu htjeli reći!?


Ja obično dobijem objašnjenje da se dobro razvijaju, lijepo napreduju i da će se čekat transfer 5ti dan. To mi je sasvim dovoljno da se malo opustim i budem sretnija!

Kad zovem za pitanje o broju embrija, obično kažu ima ih više. Što mi je isto ok..bilo bi mi puno gore da mi kažu neku obećavajuću brojku, i da se onda na dan transfera šokiram ako je koji odustao, a to je uvijek moguće.

----------


## bubekica

*zdravka* mozes li opisati biologinju s kojom s razgovarala? moze i na pp.
inace - na VV postoji knjiga zalbe, mislim da je vrijeme da im ovakve stvari pocnemo pisati.

----------


## Inesz

> Cure, molim vas pomoc.. Maloprije sam izasla sa vv, danas su me narucili za transfer, al odgodjen je za cetvrtak.. Znate li mozda zasto? Jel to dobar ili los znak? Pitala sam koliko se jajnih stanica oplodilo, al nista mi nisu htkeli reci, kao reci cemo vam sve u cetvrtak!


.

----------


## spodoba

> a cure drage, ma izvadit cu je naravno, al ne jos. te prerane bete su tek mucenje, onda ajde jos 3x vadi da se vidi kako raste..... idem u petak ako ne prokrvarim do tada. 
> hvala vam sto ste tako pozitivne i prava podrska


boogie, ja sam vadila betu 6 dana od tf. najprije sam htjela odbiti jer je prerano..onda sam ipak prihvatila. u tom MPO centru je takva praksa. betu ponavljaju 3 dana kasnije. beta na 6dpt (vracene blastice 5. dan) je bila 26. da ne prosvikam tri dana sam radila LH test, cija se crta lijepo bucila. HCG test je na dan testiranja bio negativan, sljedeci dan samo sjena. ali zato je LH trakica tamnila.
zelim ti najljepsi moguci scenarij  :Smile: 

ostalim curama puno strpljenja..i cestitke naravno onima koji su docekali lijepe bete.  :Smile:

----------


## Dulcinea

Evo kad smo već kod ne davanja odgovora pacijenticama, moj folikul je od četvrtka narasao sa "nema ništa" do 16 mm. Doktorica je izgleda bila ljuta kaj gleda tuđu pacijenticu koja još svašta i pita. Btw folikul se vidi i na sličici od zadnjeg ultrazvuka. 

*Boogie* imaš čelične živce  :Grin:  Držim fige!

----------


## zdravka82

Ne znam jel to biologica ili netko drugi, crna je, niza.. Ja nisam mogls zvati kad mi je punkcija bila u subotu, a danas u 8 sammorala biti gore.. Koliko sam vidjela jedino su mene od prozvanih poslali kuci.. Da nije vas, bila bi skroz izgubljena u svemu.. Hvala vam!!!  :Smile: )

----------


## bubekica

to je onda bila tehnicarka - trebala ti je objasniti o cemu se radi, na nacin na koji smo ti mi ovdje objasnile, ovako se stvarno pitas sto je i kako je. 
iako su na VV jako ljubazni i dragi, ovakvi propusti su im sve cesci, a pogubni za zivce, pogotovo u tako osjetljivoj fazi. na tvom mjestu bih se upisala u knjigu.

----------


## zdravka82

Da, do sada sam stvarno bila odusevljena odnosom prema pacijentima, ovo danas me iznenadilo, nisam se snasla! Djevojka koja danas ima transfer je izasla ispred bolnice, malo smo popricale i rekla je da se na meni bas vidjelo da ne znam sta sad!! Ako mi se to opet desi zahtjevat cu odgovor makar hodala za njima po bolnici!!

----------


## boogie woogie

jesus zene ja moram prestat s forumom, navukla sam se, i nista ne radim, jos cu otkaz dobit! samo precitavam forum :D

Javim vam se s betom!!
cmokcmok i sretno svima!!!!! drz'te mi se zene hrabre!  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## žužy

> Ovakav odnos prema pacijetima je neetičan i nedopustiv. 
> Zdravka ti imaš pravo znati sve informacije o tijeku svoga liječenja. Liječnici i sve drugo osoblje koje je direkto uključeno u liječenje (u ovom slučaju klinički embriolozi) moraju te informirati o svim relavatnim podacima vezanim uz liječenje i dati odgovore na sva pitanja koje pacijenti postavljaju.
> 
> Znači, pacijenticu su naručili da danas dođe na transfer, zatim joj rekli da je transfer u četvrtak bez riječi objašnjenja, a na pitanja pacijentice o broju embrija ništa nisu htjeli reći!?
> Kojim riječima se može opisati ovakvo postupanje prema pacijentici!?


Pa zar nije takva procedura prema svim pacijenticama?Bar do faze transfera?
Tog dana biologica popriča s pacijenticom i kaže joj što se sve događalo od same punkcije,kakav je bio suprugov nalaz.I tad saznaš sve informacije o tijeku liječenja.
Meni nema potrebe svaki dan iči na razgovor o trenutnom razvoju,jer se još taj isti dan sve može izokrenuti.

Kad smo sve mi s punkcije došle za dva dana vidjeti hoče li biti transfera,jednoj ženi su rekli da će ET biti 5. dan.Pitala je detalje,nisu joj rekli.Nije na sestri da o tome razgovara s pacijenticom več na biologici.A ona to radi na dan ET-a.Meni tu sve štima.
Istina,možeš doći taj 5. dan i kažu ti da transfera neće biti jer su npr. jučer embriji odustali...al na to ne možeš utjecati.

----------


## žužy

*frodo,boogie woogie* , ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe brojčice!

----------


## frodo

Cure moje drage,hvala vam svima od srca!! :Heart: 
Tablet mi steka pa jedva pisem,,javit cu se kasnije,
uglavnom,moja beta danas,*11dnt iznosi 147,4!!!*

----------


## bubekica

odlicna beta!  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

:Very Happy:  Super,čestitam *frodo*!

----------


## bugaboo

Frodo cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## boogie woogie

bravo *frodo*, yipiiiiii!!!!  :Very Happy: 
ja sam glavna forumska kukavica  :Joggler:

----------


## orhideja.

Frodo čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
boogie woogie , ipak ne možeš  da ne škicneš  :Laughing: , ja redovno škicam-ali ne usudim se pisat (kad ne pohvatam sve)

----------


## Frćka

Frodooooo!!! :Very Happy:  samo dalje školski~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Bw čekamo! :Smile:

----------


## boogie woogie

kako kazem *orhideja* dobit cu otkaz!! i moram na odvikavanje od foruma!!!
ovdje jedan zanimljiv rad o prediktivnoj vrijednosti bete mjerene na 14. i 21. dan nakon ovulacije/punkcije http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/15/2/469.long
pa kome se ne cita kaze ovako:
Group	                A	B	C	D
Day 14 HCG (IU/l)	<50	<50	<50	<50
Day 21 HCG (IU/l)	<200	>200	<1000	>1000

Multiple birth	 0	 0	 1	 51
Singleton birth	 0	 47	14	165
Clinical abortion (FH+)	 1	 7	14	 18
Ectopic pregnancy	14	 14	 1	 3
Biochemical pregnancy	35	 39	10	 5
Totals	50	107	30	242
Probability of birth/s (%)	 0	 44	50	 90
Probability of FH+ loss (%)	 2	 6	13	 7
Probability of ectopic (%)	28	 13	 3	 1
Probability of biochemical (%)	70	 36	33	 2

:D

----------


## bubekica

A kad cemo dobit tvoju brojkicu?

----------


## boogie woogie

a ne, greska je!
grupa A i B <50 day 14
grupa C i D >50 day 14
ostalo je valjda ok.

znaci statistika ovdje na 429 trudnoca potvrdjenih bar s dvije bete kaze da grupa A nula bodova, grupa B- embrijic krece sporije ali se oporavlja i ima dobrih 44% sansi za bebu, grupa C u pocetku OK, pa malo sporije duplanje ima 50% sanse za bebu, dok grupa D u koju zelimo svi ima 90% sanse za bebija!!! 

sta da kazem....

mjerit cu cure moje u srijedu, jer i moram znat sta je ovaj tjedan, s obzirom da bi trebala za mjesec dana na Floridu poslom, a ako sam trudan OTKAZUJEM!!! ako nisam, moram se pozurit s kartom... tako da u srijedu beta od mene! pa onda u petak  :Wink:  i u ponedjeljak  :Grin: 

vasa kukavica  :Trep trep:

----------


## saraya

frodo  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!!!
daaaaaj boogie....ß ß ß ß  :Cool:

----------


## boogie woogie

daj *saraya* lako tebi govorit, ti si grupa D, najbolja grupa!  :Kiss: 
a jadna ja  :Sad:

----------


## saraya

ajde ajde,,,ja sam prvobitno dobila mengu i to obilnu  :Smile:  pa ipak nije bila menga...kod mene sve naopako...nije sve statistika...pusti se brojeva...šta si po struci??? :lool:

----------


## boogie woogie

meni je statistika hobi, nemoj mi samo na statistiku!!  :Zaljubljen: 
inace volim kartat, i uzivam u vjerojatnosti i preracunavanju sansi..... samo volim tako opcenito znat, a kad se o meni radi malo manje   :Laughing:

----------


## s_iva

Frodo  :Very Happy: 

Boogie, super su mi tvoje analize!   :fige:  za betu

----------


## tikki

Frodo  :Very Happy: 

Boogie ~~~~~~~ za srijedu!!!

----------


## Shadow2

> daj *saraya* lako tebi govorit, ti si grupa D, najbolja grupa! 
> a jadna ja


A kad izvadis i ti betu, doci ces i ti u grupu d!  :Wink: )

----------


## Shadow2

Frodo cestitke :Very Happy:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Shadow2

Slucajno mi otisla zadnja dva smajlica..tribala su bit ko ovi prvi..
Ali po svojim statistickim podacima u zadnjih par dana dam poluluda zena.. Ma ustvari luda :Laughing: 
Sad je pravi smile. :Wink:

----------


## Zeljka33

Frodo, bravo! Cestitam

I svim drugim curama puno pozdrava i dobrih vibracija~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja sutra na prvi uzv, pa se nadam da ce biti nesto js  :Smile: . Danas bas osijecam jajnike ...pritiscu....

----------


## ljubilica

Frodo cestitam. Sretno dalje

----------


## sanda1977

drage moje nisam već duže vrijeme bila na forumu pa ne znam što se događa zato vam svima želim sve najbolje i pozitivne bete i skolske trudnoće! ljubim vas sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ <3

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Frodo* - čestitke!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tikki

Anka, kad ces na FET?

----------


## žužy

*tikki*,kako mi promaklo da si čuvalica.. :Very Happy:  
 :fige:  i sretno do neba!


*anka*,znači fulala sam  :Smile: ,ipak je O bila na 19.dc?Ili bumo zeli i to s rezervom...
Još malko i ideš i ti po smrzliće!

----------


## Zeljka33

Bila na uzv. Folikulici se razvijaju na svakom nekoliko 9-10 mm. U cetvrtak opet uzv. Smanjilo mi decapeptyl na pola injekcije. Neznam zasto, prosli put nije

----------


## bubekica

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84352-Z...ost-22-03-2014

dragi svi, pridruzite nam se u ovogodisnjoj setnji

*Zajedno za plodnost 2014.*

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Tikki & Žužy* - izgleda da mi je ipak bila kasnije O nego inače zbog stimulacije prošli ciklus. Ako bude sve po planu _ne_-trebam dobiti za 2-3 dana - najkasnije do vikenda. Ako računam da će mi O biti oko 12. dc, a FET će biti 5 dana poslije - onda očekujem FET krajem mjeseca.

Meni je dok naredio 1 ciklus pauze do FETa- vidim, Tikki, da si ti odmah naredni ciklus imala FET. Kako to da doktori u jednoj klinici imaju tako različita stajališta i metode??!?? 
*Tikki* - baš bi bila sretna ako nam javiš veliku betu za koji dan!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare77

Drage moje, danas mi je 16 dan od transfer beta 4099...jesu li to previsoke brojke ili je ok??

----------


## saraya

> Drage moje, danas mi je 16 dan od transfer beta 4099...jesu li to previsoke brojke ili je ok??


u mare divno!!!! Čestitam  :Smile:  krasna beta...sve je ok...možda su dvojčeki :Smile:  ...ranija implantacija pa je veća ß..opusti se... :Very Happy:

----------


## mare77

Hvala Saraya...da i meni izgleda tako ali u ovom bunilu ne mogu nigdje pronaći neke vrijednosti  :Smile:  
Idem se malo pribrati

----------


## Shadow2

Mare cestitam jos jednom i ovdje!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanjam

Mare super beta, cestitam!!!

----------


## boogie woogie

cestitke *mare*!!!  tako kasno 1. beta? 16dnt 2 morule? to je 21 dan nakon ovulacije, svakako treba biti preko 1000, pogledaj si tablicu gore i dobrodosla u grupu D  :Smile:  
Pitanje: zar moze beta u pocetku biti previsoka? Sta bi to znacilo? (osim mozda dvojkica  :Smile:   )

----------


## mare77

> cestitke *mare*!!!  tako kasno 1. beta? 16dnt 2 morule? to je 21 dan nakon ovulacije, svakako treba biti preko 1000, pogledaj si tablicu gore i dobrodosla u grupu D  
> Pitanje: zar moze beta u pocetku biti previsoka? Sta bi to znacilo? (osim mozda dvojkica   )


betu sam trebala raditi sutra prema uputama doktora ali tko bi čekao još jedan dan :Smile: 
odgovor: malo sam luda zadnjih dana :Laughing:  tako da su mi i ove brojke bile lude....evo sad sam se pribrala pa su mi jasnije,znam što bi mogle značit  :Smile:

----------


## orhideja.

> Drage moje, danas mi je 16 dan od transfer beta 4099...jesu li to previsoke brojke ili je ok??


Čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  moje mišljenje je da se možeš opustit i uživati  :Very Happy:

----------


## zdravka82

Mare77, čestitam!!  :Smile: 
Curke ja sam vam sva u strahu i puna pitanja šta se događa sa mojim jajnim stanicama, jesu se oplodile,hoće li se razvijati do četvrtka?! čitam malo po netu da se transfer radi 5 dan kad ima više stanica, pa me ulovio strah da bi se moje mogle prestati razvijati i da neće ni biti transfera.treba preživiti sa svim ovim pitanjima do četvrtka!
ima li smisla sutra zvati bolnicu (VV) i pitati kakva je situacija? hoće li mi reći?

----------


## bubekica

*zdravka* nije praksa da se zove izmedju 2/3. i 5. dana, nazalost, ovaj nas tezak put prepun je neizvjesnosti - i da ti sutra kazu da se sve lijepo razvijaju, opet do četvrtka mogu sve stati.... na to ne mozemo utjecati i ne mozemo promijeniti. budi strpljiva, brzo ce cetvrtak!

----------


## zdravka82

i mislila sam da mi neće ništa reći.. trudim se da ne mislim na to, muž mi je rekao da će isključiti internet, stalno visim na netu i samo se plašim.. ne preostaje mi ništa drugo nego biti strpljiva!

----------


## bubekica

nemoj se plasiti, to sto su ucinili je bolje, povecava sanse za uspjeh.

----------


## mima32

Pozdrav svima, većinom čitam s mob. pa vas ne mogu sve upratit. Sretno svima u postupcima, ~~~~~~~ čekalicama koječega, a tužnicama  :Love: 
Evo glupo pitanje na koji znam odgovor al treba mi to netko i napisat pa da budem ziher. Da li test za trudnoću može biti lažno pozitivan?

----------


## saraya

> Pozdrav svima, većinom čitam s mob. pa vas ne mogu sve upratit. Sretno svima u postupcima, ~~~~~~~ čekalicama koječega, a tužnicama 
> Evo glupo pitanje na koji znam odgovor al treba mi to netko i napisat pa da budem ziher. Da li test za trudnoću može biti lažno pozitivan?


mislim da ne može...skoro sam 100% sigurna, može biti lažno negativan...za ovo prvo još nisam čula..

----------


## Strašna

Ovisi kako misliš lažno pozitivan? Kad je radjen? Kad očitavan? Da li je prije toga primana injekcija HCGa zipa Brevactid?
Da li je očitano izvan vremena koji piše?

----------


## saraya

> Ovisi kako misliš lažno pozitivan? Kad je radjen? Kad očitavan? Da li je prije toga primana injekcija HCGa zipa Brevactid?
> Da li je očitano izvan vremena koji piše?


eeee bravo Strašna...zaboravih na štopericu!!!! i u mom prvom lošem slučaju (nemojte kopati po smeću 5h poslije da vidite jel se pojavila crtica) :Taps:

----------


## mare77

hvala vam cure  na čestitkama i lijepim željama   :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## mima32

Dakle ovako. U pripremi za Klomifenski IVF, cekam mengu. U nedjelju mislila da je dosla. Samo malo bilo na papiru navecer. Ali u ponedjeljak nista i danas nisa. A cice me malo bole (inace me nikad ne bole). Uzela reda radi napravit test jer sam si mislila s nasim dijagnozama tesko gotovo nemoguce appntano zatrudnit. Dosla doma uzela clearblue, znaci popodnevni urin koji je razrijedje jer nije proslo ni 2 sata od zadnjeg a kamoli 4 odmah se pojavila druga plava crtica. Blijeda al vidljiva... I odmah sam morala ic privat vadit betu. Rezultat sutra. A s obzirom na prethodno iskustvo me strah svega

----------


## žužy

> Da li test za trudnoću može biti lažno pozitivan?


Može.Zakaj-neznam.Mimo postupaka sam imala u nekoliko ciklusa drugu crticu na testu,jest blijeda al je tu,a znamo da ju očitava samo određena razina hcg-a u organizmu.
Zadnji put sam čak i letjela vadit betu koja je bila neg.
Trenutno izbjegavam određene testiće i nije se ponovilo..

*mare77* ,čestitam na prekrasnoj brojčici!  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

Jao *mima*,držim fige da nije fejk več prava pravcata i najispravnija crtica.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!

----------


## mima32

Zuzy o kojem testu ke rijec kod tebe bila?

----------


## žužy

Gravignost mini,one step trakica iz ljekarne i neki s neta.
Sad imam isto neke s neta al ti mi ne daju ni najmanju nadu,i to mi je ok. :Cool:

----------


## nina977

> Gravignost mini,one step trakica iz ljekarne i neki s neta.
> Sad imam isto neke s neta al ti mi ne daju ni najmanju nadu,i to mi je ok.


Meni su gravignost mini dva dana za redom pokazivali blijedu drugu crticu,ja se stvarno ponadala,kad ono beta nula.Katastrofalni testovi....

----------


## saraya

> Dakle ovako. U pripremi za Klomifenski IVF, cekam mengu. U nedjelju mislila da je dosla. Samo malo bilo na papiru navecer. Ali u ponedjeljak nista i danas nisa. A cice me malo bole (inace me nikad ne bole). Uzela reda radi napravit test jer sam si mislila s nasim dijagnozama tesko gotovo nemoguce appntano zatrudnit. Dosla doma uzela clearblue, znaci popodnevni urin koji je razrijedje jer nije proslo ni 2 sata od zadnjeg a kamoli 4 odmah se pojavila druga plava crtica. Blijeda al vidljiva... I odmah sam morala ic privat vadit betu. Rezultat sutra. A s obzirom na prethodno iskustvo me strah svega


aaaaaa mima...ništa nije nemoguće  :Smile:  odmah druga crtica? stala manga? to mi miriši na  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  strah je razumljiv....ali  :Cool:

----------


## žužy

> Meni su gravignost mini dva dana za redom pokazivali blijedu drugu crticu,ja se stvarno ponadala,kad ono beta nula.Katastrofalni testovi....


Da poludiš...

----------


## mima32

A ne znam. Ja sam radila ona najobičniji ClearBlue. Dosad nikad nije pokazao krivi rezultat al uvijek postoji prvi put

----------


## žužy

ClearBlue neke cure ne vole zbog plave boje i eventualne evaporacijske testne crtice..ali on je moj prvi pozitivni testić i još ga imam  :Smile: 
Sad u postupku mi je bio skroz negativan,pa ga ja eto smatram regularnim  :Laughing: 

*mima*,veselim se tvojoj betici sutra  :fige: !

----------


## mima32

saraya, je menga je stala, odnosno nije je ni bilo. Bilo malo krvi u nedjelju navečer al samo na papiru i to je to.

hvala vam cure, svakako sutra javim betu kakva god bila  :Smile: 

E da maloprije sam radila i primastick i on je pozitivan. Jedva vidljivo al je.

----------


## Zeljka33

Jel ima netko da su mu nakon 8dc smanjili dozu decapeptyla na pola injekcije?

Svima puno pozdrava i velike bete!

----------


## nina977

> Jel ima netko da su mu nakon 8dc smanjili dozu decapeptyla na pola injekcije?
> 
> Svima puno pozdrava i velike bete!


Meni su u 2 postupka smanjili na pola i tako sam imala do kraja stimulacije,a razlog je bio jer su folikuli bili isopod 10 mm na 8 dc tj. Decapeptyl ih je previse suprimirao,a kad su smanjili decapeptyl dalje su lijepo rasli.Ne brini sve je to normalno.Sretno...

----------


## Zeljka33

Nina, hvala!

----------


## boogie woogie

> saraya, je menga je stala, odnosno nije je ni bilo. Bilo malo krvi u nedjelju navečer al samo na papiru i to je to.
> 
> hvala vam cure, svakako sutra javim betu kakva god bila 
> 
> E da maloprije sam radila i primastick i on je pozitivan. Jedva vidljivo al je.



oooo bravo *Mima*!! pa ovo se naredali plusici ovaj tjedan!  :Very Happy: 
sutra cemo vidjeti jel i moj lazan!
 :Cekam:

----------


## dazler

Mima prekrasno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Uvijek sam sanjala da će mi se tako nešto dogodit,prije postupka +,pa lijepo je vidjeti da se takve stvari zaista događaju  :Very Happy: 
svima ostalima sretno!

----------


## mima32

Ma mene je zapravo najvise strah jos jedne izvanmaternicne jer mi je jajovod koji imam neprohodan. Makar mi je dr. rekao nakon OP dok sam cekala prvi postupak da se bacimo na posao. Pa sam ja u cudu pitala pa neprohodan mi je jajovod na sto je on rekao da se zna dogodit da se naknadno odstopa. Nadam se samo ako je zaista T (jos ne vjerujem) da nije jos jedna ekropicna

----------


## mostarka86

Draga *Mima 32*, čuvam fige jakooo da te brojčica iznenadi. Što se tiče neprohodnih jajovoda- Kada sam radila prvu lpsc, dr.mi rekla da su mi oba jajovoda začepljena i da za prirodno nema šansi. Poslala nas odmah na ivf. Drugu sam lpsc radila prije par mjeseci, kod puno boljeg dr. On mi poslije operacije kaže jajovodi 100 % prohodni, i da pokušavamo prirodno. Dvije krajnosti. Eh sad, ko je tu lud, ni sama ne znam, ali mi ova druga varijanta više paše, pa se nje držim  :Smile: 
*boogie woogie*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe vijesti
*mare77,* divna brojka  :Smile:  čestitam...
*željka*, sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

boogie, Mima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše bete
mare77, wooow koja beta!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

Mima ak je primastick pozitivan onda si vrlo vjerojatno trudna  :Smile: 
Mislim, taj test je hrpi nas bio negativan kad smo bile i te kako trudne
I stvarno mi nije jasno zasto ga tete u ljekarnama toliko nude, kad ima puno jeftinijih i osjetljivijih testova

----------


## Ginger

mare77 cestitam!

----------


## sretna 1506

Ja sam i dalje u fazi "čekaj magare dok trava ne naraste",znači i dalje još ništa,tsh sporo pada,usput nekakva vaginalna triho nešto tako da do daljnjeg ..........

----------


## nova21

samo da se javim jutros radila test gravignost mini testić je negativat, u pon beta samo da potvrdim da nije ovaj puta uspjelo, ostalima puno sreće

----------


## Strašna

nova21 zao mi je.....
I ja prijavljujem negativan test...i isto u pon vadim betu da potvrdim još jedan svoj neuspjeh...

----------


## ljubilica

Cure  :fige:  da vas beta iznenadi!!!!!!!!

----------


## boogie woogie

ooooh *nova*, *strasna* zao mi je. *Strasna* zar nije i tebi neki testic pokazao plus? 
mislim uzas da pokazuju lazni pozitivan, da nije zbog stoperice? Jel zna netko koliko stoperici treba da izadje iz organizma?
Druga stvar je evaporacijska linija, koja se ne bi smjela pokazat unutar 5 min ocitavanja tog testa.

ahhhh, ja cekam da vidim da li i test one step daje lazne pozitive  :Sad:  javim za par sati.

----------


## Strašna

> ooooh *nova*, *strasna* zao mi je. *Strasna* zar nije i tebi neki testic pokazao plus? 
> mislim uzas da pokazuju lazni pozitivan, da nije zbog stoperice? Jel zna netko koliko stoperici treba da izadje iz organizma?
> Druga stvar je evaporacijska linija, koja se ne bi smjela pokazat unutar 5 min ocitavanja tog testa.
> 
> ahhhh, ja cekam da vidim da li i test one step daje lazne pozitive  javim za par sati.


Stoperica izadje za neka 4 dana ja mislim. 
Imala sam blijedu sjenu jedan dan..medjutim loši testovi (s neta)....
imaju i evaporacijsku i sjene, mrlje i sl...
U konačnici, test je definitivno negativan.

----------


## s_iva

Strasna, Nova - da se niste malo požurile sa testovima?

Boogie - u jednom postupku sam primila štopericu u nedjelju, a u srijedu mi je beta bila samo 15 (i nisam bila T), dakle cca 5 dana. ~~~~~~ za tvoju betu, i da te odmah preselimo u grupu D!  :Smile:

----------


## nova21

pa neznam jel rano za test bilo, danas mi je 12 dnt 2-dnevne mrve, sad prosudite jel bilo prerano, beta trebala bit 16.3 al je nedjelja pa u pon idem vadit

----------


## Strašna

> Strasna, Nova - da se niste malo požurile sa testovima?


Test na 8 dpt blastice bi trebao pokazat makar nesto... ( s obzirom da sam zadnji put na 5dpt blastice imala "nešto") tako da požurila il ne, rezultat je negativan.

----------


## boogie woogie

nema jos rezultata za mene, umireeeeeeeeem!!!! ovo je gore nego kad sam u srednjoj cekala kraj telefona da me simpatija nazove, ajajajajjjjj!!!!  :pivo:  :drama:

----------


## saraya

daj boogie ...ajde piškit!!!! Čekam :Cekam:

----------


## boogie woogie

> daj boogie ...ajde piškit!!!! Čekam


ma ne *saraja* piskenje, krv sam im jutros dala!!!!!!  :scared:

----------


## frodo

cure moje drage,*svima vam od srca HVALA na čestitkama i lijepim željama!* 
oprostite što ne zahvaljujem osobno svakoj od vas, ali gotovo sam sigurna da bi onda nekog nenamjerno propustila i bilo bi mi jako žao...

danas, *13. dnt beta iznosi 384,9 !!!*  :Very Happy: 

za tjedan dana idem na 1. uzv u Petrovu, pa ćemo vidjeti brojčano stanje i jel sve u redu

svima vam želim i dalje puno uspjeha,puno snage, puno upornosti...jer kod svih nas koje smo "osuđene" na sve ovo samo je pitanje vremena kad će uspjeti,i zato -  ne dajte se!!!

što se testova tiče, ja sam u nedjelju napravila prvo GraviGnost mini, koji je pokazao drugu crticu nakon 1 minute, a nakon njega i Clerablue, koji je odmah pokazao drugu crticu, istina da je bila jako svijetla, ali je bila...
lažno pozitivnih niti lažno negativnih testova nikad nisam imala, pa ne mogu onda ništa drugo reći

što se simptoma nakon transfera tiče-napisati ću vam kasnije kad uhvatim vremena, jer znam kako sam ja prethodnih dana cijele dane čačkala po netu iščitavajući simptome i nesimptome sadašnjih trudnica ili već i mama...

sve vas  :Love:

----------


## mima32

bw sretno!

Moja upravo stigla. 68 (mislim otprilike 16dpo - dan-dva manje-vise). Zadnja menga 13.2. a ciklusi skraceni 24-27 dana. Ne znam sto da mislim. Nekako mi nisko to i opet strah od ektopicne. Bit cu pametnija kad ponovim. Sto vi mislite jel to jako prenisko za taj dan?

----------


## saraya

> ma ne *saraja* piskenje, krv sam im jutros dala!!!!!!


uuuuu vampiri jedni...fulala ja..sorry..uh...kad je nalaz??? :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## frodo

> bw sretno!
> 
> Moja upravo stigla. 68 (mislim otprilike 16dpo - dan-dva manje-vise). Zadnja menga 13.2. a ciklusi skraceni 24-27 dana. Ne znam sto da mislim. Nekako mi nisko to i opet strah od ektopicne. Bit cu pametnija kad ponovim. Sto vi mislite jel to jako prenisko za taj dan?


mima, postoji velika mogućnost da je ovulacija ovaj mjesec bila kasnija, samim time i oplodnja
postoji puuuno cura koje su imale puuno manju betu i sad se gegaju ili već voze kolica
prekosutra ćeš najbolje znati, a ja ti želim od srca da je to-to, samo se čuvaj, odmaraj i pozitivno gledaj!  :fige:

----------


## frodo

[B]bw,[B] i ja nestrpljivo čekam vijesti i držim fige!

----------


## saraya

mima32 ovo sam našla..ali ni sama nisi sigurna, kažeš gore dolje 2 dan? vidjet ćeš onda za 2 dana najbolje... :fige:  http://www.neplodnost.hr/trudnoa-v2/...a-trudnoa.html

----------


## mima32

Hvala cure. Nadam se da ce sve bit ok. Iako sam jos u soku da je uopce doslo do ovoga. Mislim nisam to ocekivala ni u najsmjelijim snovima. Zato i nisam bas pratila kad je ovulacija ovaj mjesec bila jer sam cekala mengu pa da krenemo s postupkom...

----------


## saraya

mima bit će sve ok...tu situaciju smo sve nekako priželjkivale potajno...mogu misliti koje iznenađenje :Smile: 
frodo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  super ß čestitam!!!

----------


## boogie woogie

*saraya* ti si brza od vremena! kod mene pise 12:03, a saraya postala u 12:04  :Laughing: 
*frodo* cestitam!!!  :Very Happy: 
*mima* sad moras samo cekati, s obzirom da ne znas kad ti je tocno ovulacija bila.... probaj si necim misli okupirat. koji god da je ishod ovo je odlican rezultat- mozete zatrudnit prirodno!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

> Hvala cure. Nadam se da ce sve bit ok. Iako sam jos u soku da je uopce doslo do ovoga. Mislim nisam to ocekivala ni u najsmjelijim snovima. Zato i nisam bas pratila kad je ovulacija ovaj mjesec bila jer sam cekala mengu pa da krenemo s postupkom...


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Bravo ClearBlue  :Smile: 
Ponavljaš za dva dana?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da naraste velika i riješi te sumnje!  :Kiss: 
Kako me vesele ove "nenadane" trudnoče!

----------


## žužy

*boogie woogie*,  :fige:   :fige: 
Ajde više teta u labu,naaazovi boogie...

----------


## Loly

*Frodo* & *mima* čestitam!
*Boogie*  :Cekam:

----------


## žužy

*Strašna,nova21*,  :Sad: 
Žao mi je cure...a možda još ima nade.

*Loly*,kak je kod tebe?

----------


## Loly

*Žužy* draga evo dani se vuku jaaaaako sporo, danas 8 dnt. Nikakvih posebnih simptoma nemam, vidit ćemo u ponediljak, već sam pomalo  :cupakosu:

----------


## žužy

*Loly*,sad sam vidla,krv iz nosa...a čuj,meni je to bilo pozitivnio  :Smile: ,u oba uspješna postupka mi je išla krv iz nosa.Ne curkom,al kod svakog i laganog puhanja,je bilo krvi.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## malena19

da i ovdje prijavim negativnu betu  :Sad:  radila test u petak koji je bio negativan pa se nisam razocarala, a nisam se ni previse nadala jer znam da je mala sansa sa smrznutim js
sad cekam lipanj i novi stimulirani...

svima sa pozitivnim betama cestitam od srca i zelim puno srece na uzv
onima sa negativnima saljem puno zagrljaja  :Love: 
a onima u iscekivanju saljem puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## orhideja.

strašna, nova, malena  :Love:   :Love: 

BW??? gdje su rezultatiiiii

----------


## vatra86

BW sad sam i ja nestrpljiva...

Mima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo duplajucu betu i neektopicnu T

Strasna i Nova ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za iznenadjujuce bete

I svima jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a pogotovo mojoj Ljubilici

----------


## boogie woogie

evo je, 186! 16dno, 11dnt  :Smile:  nadam se da je to ok. ne znam jesam grupa D! :D

----------


## saraya

aaaaaaaaaa  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  boogie!!!!! čestitam!!!! jesi...grupa D :Cool:

----------


## saraya

šta si rekla? bye bye Florida :Cool:   :Very Happy:

----------


## boogie woogie

:Smile:  kad bi samo znala kako ste ove potpise napravile! sad je vrijeme za jedan potpisssss!!!!  :Cool: 

ma koja Florida, ima da sjedim na balkonu, noge u lavoru!

----------


## saraya

ahahahaha  :Laughing:  potpis! potpis! postavke-srolaš lijevo dolje, uredi potpis!

----------


## mima32

Cesitam! Odlicna beta  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Bw :-d

----------


## vatra86

Zasto moj smajlic ne skace???
 :Very Happy:

----------


## boogie woogie

da vidimo jel potpis radi.
nije mi se dalo sve pisat, koga briga za proslost, gledamo u buducnost!!!
sretno cure moje i buduce majke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## saraya

> da vidimo jel potpis radi.
> nije mi se dalo sve pisat, koga briga za proslost, gledamo u buducnost!!!
> sretno cure moje i buduce majke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 :pivo:

----------


## sanjam

> evo je, 186! 16dno, 11dnt  nadam se da je to ok. ne znam jesam grupa D! :D


Super je! Cestitam!!  :Smile:

----------


## orhideja.

> Zasto moj smajlic ne skace???


Umorio se  :Laughing:

----------


## orhideja.

> da vidimo jel potpis radi.
> nije mi se dalo sve pisat, koga briga za proslost, gledamo u buducnost!!!
> sretno cure moje i buduce majke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Svaka čast, imaš pravo...by by prošlost  :mama:  :mama: 
Čestitke na ljepoj brojčici i želim ti što više uživanja na balkonu  :Kiss:

----------


## Shadow2

> evo je, 186! 16dno, 11dnt  nadam se da je to ok. ne znam jesam grupa D! :D



D grupa,prva klupa! jos jednom :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## boogie woogie

idem sad odmah pitat na temu MPO trudnoce jel idu one na pilates!  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## ljubilica

*Vatrice*  :Kiss: 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~
Cure jeste li ikad u vrijeme cekanja bete imale osjecaj da cete procuriti??? Znam da utrici isto uzrokuju taj pritisak, al tako mi je bilo i u zadnja 2 postupka.
Znam da to nista ne mora znaciti, al stvara mi nervozu

----------


## sami_os

Eto i ja skupila snage pa da javim..22.02. ivf (klomifen), 1 j.s., 1 embrij vraćen  :Smile: .  Nažalost, beta 0. S obzirom da je zadnji put s menopurima bio prazan folikul, ovo je za nas bio uspjeh..Idemo dalje u 5.mj. ako sve bude ok. Svima kojima nije uspjelo,puno snage i sreće za drugi put..svi koji imate poz.bete-uživajte i držim fige da sve bude ok  :fige:

----------


## boogie woogie

> *Vatrice* 
> Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Cure jeste li ikad u vrijeme cekanja bete imale osjecaj da cete procuriti??? Znam da utrici isto uzrokuju taj pritisak, al tako mi je bilo i u zadnja 2 postupka.
> Znam da to nista ne mora znaciti, al stvara mi nervozu


ma da *ljubilica*, te neki pritisak, neko zuljanje, pa neki grcici, pa onda kao nesto curne i mislis- ok dosla je, a ono utrici..... ma uzas sta mi zene jadne moramo proci da bi poljubile male bucmaste nogice  :Zaljubljen:  samo se ti drzi i budi cool na svaki taj pritisak  :Wink:

----------


## ljubilica

Da, uzas!!! Jos samo da malo smanjim dozivljaje s hranom. Parmezan mi ide u skoro sva jela  :Laughing:  
Nadam se da nije pms u pitanju nego nesto puuuuno bolje

----------


## mona22

boogie woogie,mima 32  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i  :fige:  nek se lijepo duplaju

----------


## bubekica

Patohistoloski nalaz kiretiranog endometrija pokazao je stratificirani endometrij, odnosno dugo slagani endometrij u slojevima koji se nije pravilno ljustio. Dobila sam zeleno svjetlo za stimulaciju u iducem ciklusu, ako te ne uspije, yaz par mjeseci.

----------


## mona22

nova21,strašna  :fige:  da je bilo rano za test
malena19,sami_os  :Love: 
frodo  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve ostale koje sam nenamjerno možda zaboravila

----------


## mima32

Ima lijepih vijesti u zadnje vrijeme  :Smile:  Cestitam cure i sretno dalje :D
Curama s neuspjesnim postupkom  :Love: 
Ostalima  :fige: 

Koliko spermici mogu prezivjeti? Nekoliko dana, al koliko otprilike? Ja se jos mucim s izracunavanjem kad je moglo doc do oplodnje. Muci me ta mrvica krvi u nedjelju pa si mislim mozda je implantacijsko (koje moze biti 6-12 dan nakon oplodnje?) bilo. Ak racunam tak i po odnosima na dan vadjenja bete je moglo biti 14-16dpo. Tesko da je vise od 16, mozda eventualno 17. i to je bio 27dc. A nista, mislit cu pozitivno  :Smile:  Treba docekat petak.

----------


## ljubilica

*Bubekice* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjesnu stimulaciju

----------


## mravak

> Patohistoloski nalaz kiretiranog endometrija pokazao je stratificirani endometrij, odnosno dugo slagani endometrij u slojevima koji se nije pravilno ljustio. Dobila sam zeleno svjetlo za stimulaciju u iducem ciklusu, ako te ne uspije, yaz par mjeseci.


sretnooo !!!

----------


## riba76

Bw i mima32 - bravo cure! :D  :Klap:

----------


## arlena

Aaaaa boogie to je to!!!! U sta smo se ono kladile?  :Kiss:  samo nek se pravilno dupla!! 

Frodo,mima cestitke 

Tuznicama zagrljaji,a valjda ce doci i nase vrijeme 

Bubi,ajmo onda u novi pohod na brdo

----------


## Frćka

> evo je, 186! 16dno, 11dnt  nadam se da je to ok. ne znam jesam grupa D! :D


Koji dan na poslu..., al zato bw čestitaaaam, samo tako nastavi! :Very Happy:

----------


## Vaki

> Patohistoloski nalaz kiretiranog endometrija pokazao je stratificirani endometrij, odnosno dugo slagani endometrij u slojevima koji se nije pravilno ljustio. Dobila sam zeleno svjetlo za stimulaciju u iducem ciklusu, ako te ne uspije, yaz par mjeseci.


I što to točno znači, hoće li ti dati nešto kako bi se to "popravilo"?
Trudnicama - čestitke, a tužnićima šaljem zagrljaj!

----------


## Ginger

Cestitke trudnicama!

Bubek, kaj to znaci?
Vibram za stimulaciju

----------


## bubekica

*Vaki* dali su mi nesto - kiretazu  :Laughing: 
znaci izljustili su cijeli endometrij, sad bi se trebao stvoriti na novo i to bi moglo poboljsati sanse za uspjeh. drugi problem je moj tvrdokorni pcos i posljedice istog na metabolizam, za koji dr. koja je radila histeroskopiju (inace subspec. humane reprodukcije) smatra da bi trebalo rijesiti yaz-om (kontracepcija) pa tek onda u stimulaciju. to je plan ako sad ne uspije postupak.

----------


## boogie woogie

*bubi*, *arlena* sad ste vi na redu! proljece na vratima, a vi tako mlade  :Zaljubljen:  plus friski endometrij i bit ce to!  :fige: 
*mima* nemoj se muciti, tebi je ciklus inace kratak, a sad je mogao bit duzi! spermiji mogu prezivjet danima (mislim i do 5, ovisi kako je hostile tvoj okolis za spermije, moj npr unistava sve sta se mice!  :Laughing:  ) i meni ti iako su ciklusi 28, 29 dana, ovulacija nekad na dan 13 a nekad na 16. Ma najvjerojatnije je sve ok, prebacila si brojku 50 tako rano, bit ce!  :fige:

----------


## kameleon

saraya,frodo, boogie  :Very Happy:  i čestitam na betama  :pivo: i ostalim novopečenim trudnicama!!
i da im se sve betočekalice uskoro pridruže ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!!!
strašna i nova  :fige:  za preokret 
bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni postupak!!!

----------


## tikki

Boogie čestitam na beti!!! 
Mima ~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!

Strašna i nova, ja sam s vama u grupi  :Sad:  test negativan, još čekam betu da da konačnu presudu. Nadam se da će se barem nekome sreća preokrenuti sa betom.

Bubek ~~~~~~ za brzi početak i da je to onaj pravi!

----------


## Zeljka33

*boogie woogie*  	 predivan potpis  :Very Happy: 
*strašna, nova, tikki 
mima, bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*
svim čekalicama, pikalicama, tužnicama, trudilicama* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*ja sutra uzv 10.dan*
*

----------


## una99

tikki ako se nevaram jučer ti je bio 8dnt. mislim da  ti je rano  za test, ponovi ga za dan ,dva....

----------


## clematis

Curke samo da vas škicnem i poželim sve najbolje u postupcima
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Love:

----------


## ljubilica

*Tikki* pa zar nije prerano? 4 dana ste stariji od nas

----------


## Zeljka33

Uzv 10.dc po cca 6 na svakom od 12,11,10 mm end 0,7. Stoperica najvjerojatnije pon/uto

----------


## Loly

> Uzv 10.dc po cca 6 na svakom od 12,11,10 mm end 0,7. Stoperica najvjerojatnije pon/uto


Željka to mi se nekako kod tebe odužilo ili mi se čini?
Svim betočekalicama  :fige:  za velike bete!
Tužnicama zagrljaj i puno sriće idući put! Ja dnas 9 dnt  :Cekam:

----------


## Zeljka33

Ciklus je meni 31-33 dn. Prijasnji postupci -stoperica 13 ili 14 dc tako da je prema planu za sada

----------


## Zeljka33

Loly- za veliku beturinu u ponedjeljak !

----------


## mima32

Ja se jos mucim sa steahovima i izlidjujem se i ne mogu si pomoc. Osjecam tu laganu tupu bol desno. Al to sam i inace znala osjecat. 
Popodne idem avadit betu pa me zanima sto mislite da li bi imalo smisla prekontrolirat i progesteron?

----------


## s_iva

Tikki, posebne ~~~~~~ za tebe!

BW super beta!
Mima, ~~~~~ da se podupla!
Bubek ~~~~~ za akciju

----------


## saraya

> Ja se jos mucim sa steahovima i izlidjujem se i ne mogu si pomoc. Osjecam tu laganu tupu bol desno. Al to sam i inace znala osjecat. 
> Popodne idem avadit betu pa me zanima sto mislite da li bi imalo smisla prekontrolirat i progesteron?


mima a zašto se mučiš? ti si jučer vadila ß? čekaj 48 h....popij si normabelić...bar sam ja tako  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Evo i mene, od danas sam pikalica. Opet puregon pen, možda bude peta sreća :Smile: 
Svim trudnicama čestitam :Yes: 
Tužnice  :Love: 
Svima puno sreće želim!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadow2

> Ja se jos mucim sa steahovima i izlidjujem se i ne mogu si pomoc. Osjecam tu laganu tupu bol desno. Al to sam i inace znala osjecat. 
> Popodne idem avadit betu pa me zanima sto mislite da li bi imalo smisla prekontrolirat i progesteron?


Ja sam ga vadila kad sam drugi put vadila betu( da vidim jel se pravilno dupla) i onda mi je moj dr.rekao da se to u ovoj mojoj fazi rane trudnoce neradi..ali nemam pojma zasto se to ne radi?mozda ce ti netko iskusniji znat na to odgovorit.

----------


## Shadow2

Da uciinio me se nizak progesteron 27.4 mislim...i moj dr.mi je opet ponovio,to se sad ne radi?!i dalje neznam zasto?

----------


## boogie woogie

*mima*, tupa bol desmo je dobro, to ti jajnik radi, tako je meni! ajde popij si casu vina, odi na sunce, kud ces danas vec na betu, jel nisi jucer radila?  :Smile:  ajde cekaj malo!!! nemas mengu jos? e pa to je simptom najjaci!!!

----------


## Shadow2

Je ,ugledaj se na boogie..ona je vec dva dana nakon transfera radila testic :Laughing: 
A ja sam se svaki dan tjesila,aj ako si dosad izdrzala,izdrzi jos koji dan.. I izdrzala do 12-og dana( ujutro krenila izvadit,bila je subota, kad nijedan lab.ne radi-iako im na stranicama pisalo drugacije)i onda jos morala cekat 2 dana...sta da ti kazem,noktiju vise nemam,a mislim da mi se i kosa prorijedila :Laughing:

----------


## Shadow2

Boogie samo joj nemoj savjetovat da ide na pilates :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

Tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je test bio prerano i da to bude pozitiva veeelika!!

Bubekice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se sljedeci put mrvice ugnjezde u renoviranoj kuci..  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow2

Boogie ides vadit betu sutra ponovo? Di nam je Saraya? Bit ce doma smislja plan kako ce doci do sarana?

----------


## boogie woogie

> Je ,ugledaj se na boogie..ona je vec dva dana nakon transfera radila testic
> A ja sam se svaki dan tjesila,aj ako si dosad izdrzala,izdrzi jos koji dan.. I izdrzala do 12-og dana( ujutro krenila izvadit,bila je subota, kad nijedan lab.ne radi-iako im na stranicama pisalo drugacije)i onda jos morala cekat 2 dana...sta da ti kazem,noktiju vise nemam,a mislim da mi se i kosa prorijedila


e pa moras radit test rano, tako da imas referencu za negativan! jel vidis ti kako ti testovi lazu? ovako ja lijepo imam bijeli, koji kako god da ga okreces i pod koje god svjetlo da ga stavis ne tamni :D  a onda 2 dana poslije dobijes kontrast i vidis crtu, ne vidi je mozda nitko drugi, istina, al ti je vidis jer su ti vec oci toliko izostrile na onom bijelom od prije 2 dana da nema sanse da je fulas!!  :Laughing:

----------


## mima32

Radila sam ja prekjucer popodne betu al su rezultati bili jucer. A ovi od danas ce bit sutra. Proslo je dva dana  :Smile: 

Pa ta malo tupa bol i dijagnoza neprohodnog jajovoda me muce. Prije 10mj. nakon prvog IVF se dogodila ektopicna trudnoca u rogu maternice lijevo gdje sam 10 mj. ranije zbog endometrioze imala adnexektomiju lijevo. Lijecena MTX-om, pustena doma s betom u padu i dva dana kasnije zavsila na hitnoj s bolovima. Na hitnoj je doslo do rupture, obilnog unutarnjeg krvarenja, hemoragijskog soka i hitnom laparotomijom pri beti nesto vecoj od 100. i jednostavno me strah istog scenarija i ne mogu si pomoc...

Inace ne pijem vino a i ne znam kako bi to izgledalo na poslu  :Smile:

----------


## boogie woogie

> Boogie ides vadit betu sutra ponovo? Di nam je Saraya? Bit ce doma smislja plan kako ce doci do sarana?


hahaha

ma ne idem sutra vadit betu, nego u ponedjeljak. jelte, da imam 14 i 21 dno, ako se sjecas da grupa D mora bit na 14dno > 50, a 21 > 1000. Ja se eto drzim toga  :Cool:  u pon ce bit 21 dno , tako nekako....

----------


## Shadow2

Hhhhaaaa, pa ti si zeno mrak!! :Wink: )Eto sad i super vid posjedujes! :Laughing: 
Nema sta ti si wonder woman!! :Very Happy: 
Ja se pored tebe,mogu sakrit u misju rupu :Laughing: Kad sam dobila prvu betu,pitala sam tetu u lab.da mi je opet procita,jer nisam bila sigurna jesam li dobro vidjela lipu brojcicu :Laughing:

----------


## Shadow2

Iskjuzema, uvik zaboravim na D razred, cili zivot sam bila C.Sad mi treba vrimena prvo da povjerujem da sam tamo,a drugo da se i priveknem... :Wink: ))

----------


## Shadow2

Mima 32 drzim fige da je sve super,i da je bebica tamo gdje treba bit! :Wink: 
Zasto se toliko dugo ceka nalaz bete?

----------


## mima32

Zato sto idem privatno nakon posla oko 17h 
Nadam se da bu sve ok

A bw je zakon. Bas me lijepo nasmijala s ovim bijelim testom  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow2

Zelim ti lijepu i ogromnu betu! I da odmah budes u grupi D! :Wink: )
A Boogie, da je nema tribalo bi je izmislit! :Wink: ))

----------


## saraya

evo me  :Wink:  ma ništa od šarana :Laughing:  još.....sanjam danima fiš...jooooj...imala sam goste :Cool:  i malo skratila dan...
mima ma bit će to sve dobro...pa dosta zla nama endometriotičarkama!!!! uh...

----------


## saraya

> hahaha
> 
> ma ne idem sutra vadit betu, nego u ponedjeljak. jelte, da imam 14 i 21 dno, ako se sjecas da grupa D mora bit na 14dno > 50, a 21 > 1000. Ja se eto drzim toga  u pon ce bit 21 dno , tako nekako....


ajme...pa svaka čast..imaš čelične živce, ja bih prošvikala do pon!!! :Naklon:

----------


## Dulcinea

*boogie woogie* čestitaaaaaam  :Very Happy:  

*saraya* i *mima* dajete vjetar u leđa meni endometriotičarki, hehe

----------


## mima32

Upravo izvadila krv. Rezultat ce bit danas jer sam stigla prije 17h. Jesam nestrpljiva. Hipnotizirano gledam mail  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

drage endometrioticarke, danas obucite nesto zuto, zuta je boja endometrioze, danas se obiljezava dan.
http://www.millionwomenmarch2014.org/

----------


## saraya

> Upravo izvadila krv. Rezultat ce bit danas jer sam stigla prije 17h. Jesam nestrpljiva. Hipnotizirano gledam mail


mima :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## žužy

*mima32*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag!

----------


## zdravka82

Cure samo da vam javim, danas napravljen transfer 1 blastice,2 blastice zamrznute, a 1 se prestala razvijati.. U kolikoj mjeri ste mirovale? Koliko ste bile na bolovanju? 
Bubekice, puno srece u novom postupku! 
Svim betocekalicama puno srece!   :Smile:

----------


## mima32

Stigla beta 192,90

----------


## žužy

Super!I više nego poduplano  :Very Happy:

----------


## mima32

Narucila sam srijedu UZV i nadamo se da je tam di treba bit

Hvala svima na podrsci i dobrim zeljama  :Love:

----------


## ljubilica

*Mima32* divne vijesti!!!

----------


## Shadow2

Mima 32 jeeee :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :pivo:

----------


## mima32

Nadam se najboljem al kako god bilo ovo je zaista nevjerojatno. Ne znam kako se opce dogodilo... Endometrioza, adnexectomia lijevo, samo s desnim jajnikom i jajovodom koji je na operaciji bio neprohodan. Nizi AMH (7.5), visok testosteron, TSH prije godinu-dvije bio na gornjoj granici, muz ima oligoasthenozoospermiju. 
Mislila sam da je to misn imposibl. Zbog toga nisam ni pratila previse ovulacije niti ciljane odnose.

----------


## boogie woogie

*mima* - zakon!!!  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## tikki

Mima odlične novosti!!!! Jeee  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zeljka33

Mima32 bravo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zeljka33

*zdravka* da se prime!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## boogie woogie

> Nadam se najboljem al kako god bilo ovo je zaista nevjerojatno. Ne znam kako se opce dogodilo... Endometrioza, adnexectomia lijevo, samo s desnim jajnikom i jajovodom koji je na operaciji bio neprohodan. Nizi AMH (7.5), visok testosteron, TSH prije godinu-dvije bio na gornjoj granici, muz ima oligoasthenozoospermiju. 
> Mislila sam da je to misn imposibl. Zbog toga nisam ni pratila previse ovulacije niti ciljane odnose.


nije to misn imposibl mima, to je zato jer ZIVOT POBJEDJUJE!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## *sunisshining*

Mima32 super vijesti! 
Bw cestitam i da bude <2000!
Zeljka82 sritno! 

Sve ja pratim ali ne pisem puno. Danas bila na uzv pri kraj m (6. dc). Sve je čisto i uredno. Spremno za postupak. Dr kaze da cemo ispratit ovaj ciklus prirodno pa cemo vidit kako se bude razvija situacija s folikulima. 
Ja se nadam da cemo ic na ivf jer nakon 3 neuspjesna aih-a i 3 godine neplodnosti nemam zivaca vise gledat u minus na testu. Imate li kakav prijedlog. Kako dr predlozit  ivf a da ne ispadnem nametljiva? 
Skuzajte na duzem postu.

----------


## Ajvi

Ovdje se događa toliko uzbudljivih stvari da ne mogu sve ni pratiti, zato svim tetama s velikim betama OGROMNE čestitke, svim tužnicama nudim hug i puno, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve ostale!

----------


## mare77

Da vesela je postala ova grupica...puno lijepih brojkica. Svima s velikim betama  čestitke,onima koje su u postupku puno puno sreće!!!
Moja beta se divno uduplala 10200 na 18 dot  :Smile:

----------


## carrie2812

> Mima32 super vijesti! 
> Bw cestitam i da bude <2000!
> Zeljka82 sritno! 
> 
> Sve ja pratim ali ne pisem puno. Danas bila na uzv pri kraj m (6. dc). Sve je čisto i uredno. Spremno za postupak. Dr kaze da cemo ispratit ovaj ciklus prirodno pa cemo vidit kako se bude razvija situacija s folikulima. 
> Ja se nadam da cemo ic na ivf jer nakon 3 neuspjesna aih-a i 3 godine neplodnosti nemam zivaca vise gledat u minus na testu. Imate li kakav prijedlog. Kako dr predlozit  ivf a da ne ispadnem nametljiva? 
> Skuzajte na duzem postu.


Nisam sigurna mozda grijesim ali obicno se nako 3 neuspijela aih predlaze postupak. Barem je meni tako dr. Poljak objasnio...

----------


## carrie2812

Pozdrav svima nova sam na ovoj temi.
...inace u tijeku je moj prvi postupak....

----------


## *sunisshining*

> Nisam sigurna mozda grijesim ali obicno se nako 3 neuspijela aih predlaze postupak. Barem je meni tako dr. Poljak objasnio...


a valjda ce se u tom smjeru razvit situacija... aih-ove sam radila na Citu, a sada sam na Firulama tako da neznam jos nista....ja cu u pon na fm dr predlozit u sali pa cu mu lako ozbiljno objasnit da mi se kroz novi aih ne prolazi. 

Kakve su statistike uspjesnosti prirodni ivf vs. aih?

*carrie2812* u kojoj si fazi?  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## carrie2812

> a valjda ce se u tom smjeru razvit situacija... aih-ove sam radila na Citu, a sada sam na Firulama tako da neznam jos nista....ja cu u pon na fm dr predlozit u sali pa cu mu lako ozbiljno objasnit da mi se kroz novi aih ne prolazi. 
> 
> Kakve su statistike uspjesnosti prirodni ivf vs. aih?
> 
> *carrie2812* u kojoj si fazi?


Inace u cita nema statistike za aih.........navodno negdi oko 15%  u cita je uspjesnost ivf-a mislim trenutno oko 45%.
Sta se tice mog postupka; danas bila na fm....na desnom 6-7 velicine 14-15mm, na lijevom 4-5 iste velicine. Endometrij 9mm...sutra stoperica a u nedilju punkcija. Inace sam bila na 150iu puregona jer mi je amh 46.85

..

----------


## carrie2812

*sunisshining*  prirodni ivf su sanse oko 20% nis dobro procitala....

----------


## Zeljka33

Nemaš što biti nametljiva  :Smile:  Zahtjevaj ono što je najbolje za tebe i da te što prije dovede do rezultata  :Grin:

----------


## Zeljka33

*carrie* sretnooooo! u sličnoj smo fazi, moji su folikulići malo manji od tvojih  :Smile:

----------


## saraya

> Stigla beta 192,90


mimice toooooo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!!!

----------


## carrie2812

> *carrie* sretnooooo! u sličnoj smo fazi, moji su folikulići malo manji od tvojih


Hvaaalaaa....prvi mi je postupak pa sam skroz u balunu..
Znam sve sta ce se dogadat ali opet neznam nista....neznam uopce trebam li se nadat

----------


## Zeljka33

Carrie nek bude prvi i dobitni da te iznenadi  :Wink:

----------


## ninalica

Drage cure,zanima me ako mi piše na nalazu od ureaplasme "u niskom titru" hoću li moći s takvim nalazom u postupak?

----------


## s_iva

Mima, Mare77  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

Cure sretno u postupcima!želim vam puno uspjeha i velikih beta!

*Loly* di si nam?brzo će beta?

----------


## Loly

> Cure sretno u postupcima!želim vam puno uspjeha i velikih beta!
> 
> *Loly* di si nam?brzo će beta?


Evo me draga, pratim redovito ali nemam što pametno napisati. Beta u ponediljka, mislila sam pišnuti test sutra (rođendan mi je) pa da se napijem od tuge ili veselja  :Smile:  Ali ne volim baš testiće, nemam lipa iskustva s njima!

----------


## bubekica

*Loly* sretno sutra! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## TinaH

Jooooj stvarno je postalo veselo pa da nekog neizostavim svim veeeelikim betama kolektivno cestitam i drzim  :fige:  da sve bude kako treba..puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mirnu trudnocu!  :Very Happy: 

Također i svima u postupcima i ostalim fazama zelim srecu..  :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## željkica

*Loly* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najlipši rođendasnki dar!!!!!

----------


## tikki

Vadila betu... nažalost nema iznenađenja... 0  :Sad: 

Ponestaje nam ideja, snage... samo je želja svakim danom sve jača

----------


## Strašna

> Vadila betu... nažalost nema iznenađenja... 0 
> 
> Ponestaje nam ideja, snage... samo je želja svakim danom sve jača


Potpisujem, i kod mene apsolutno isti scenarij!
Grlim tikki  :Love:

----------


## orhideja.

tikki i strašna draga  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  
koliko god navikle na takav negativan rezultat, znam da je ipak tesko

----------


## tikki

Strašna  :Love: ,drži se

----------


## mima32

Tikki i strasna  :Love:

----------


## Ginger

tikki i Strasna  :Love:

----------


## ljubilica

Curke  :Love:  neznam sta da kazem
I ja se bojim tog scenarija  :Sad:

----------


## M@tt

Dakle drage moje cure i ako ima još kojeg dečka osim mene tu. Dogodilo se čudo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:  Nakon 4 i nešto više godina! 
Draga popiškila plus nakon što joj je kasnila 5 dana. 
Radili betu jučer, ona je iznosila 670!!!!!!!! Smijali smo i plakali istovremeno. Trenutno smo u oblacima ali znamo da je to tek početak. Sljedeći korak je ponovna beta u ponedjeljak i ako bude sve u redu ultrazvuk u srijedu.

Uglavnom još ne možemo vjerovati da se ovo nama dešava, do sada su uvijek bili minusi i nule na testu i papiru pa je ovo veliki šok za nas, ali idemo dan po dan za sada. 
Inače stavili smo sve postrani jedno vrijeme od prošlog postupka, posvetili se više sebi, gradnji kuće, jedino što smo odradili je posjet bioenergičaru kao jedan zadnji korak prije sljedećeg postupka i to je bilo to. E sad, što je pomoglo? To samo dragi Bog zna....

----------


## Argente

Ma neee, pa kakva nevjerojatno dobra vijest, baš mi je drago - čestitam M@tte!!
Nakon serije loših vijesti, ovo je zaista zavrijedilo bar jednu  :pivo: 
I da nam je što više ovakvih iznenađenja...npr. tikki i Strašna...vama ih danas posebno želim  :Love:

----------


## Strašna

Ajme *M@tt*, kakva prelijepa novost! Bravo...radujem se! Čuvaj dragu... Pre pre dobro!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
*Argente*...hvala....ali... :No: 
Mene baš neće, pa neće... :neznam:

----------


## sanda1977

M@tt čestitam  :Very Happy: 
strašna  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

Prekrasna vijest za kraj katastrofalnog dana, hvala sto cu zaspati s osmjehom!!!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## Ginger

Ajme M@tt uljepsao si ovaj dan!
~~~~~~~~ za savrsenstvo do kraja!

----------


## Zeljka33

Tikki i strasna, nemojte posustati...mali odmor i u novu pobjedu  :Love:

----------


## Zeljka33

M@tt cestitke!  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow2

Tikki i Strasna :Crying or Very sad: 
M@tt cestitke :Very Happy:  :pivo:

----------


## mima32

M@tt prekrasne vijesti. Cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Dragi M@tt, nema vas dugo ali kad dođete to je uz prasak :Smile:  
Hvala dragome Bogu da vam se ovako nešto desilo!!! Ne mogu ni zamisliti koja je to euforija bila!!!! Sretno vam bilo dalje!! Dali ste svima nama novu nadu :Yes:  :Yes: 
Sada uživajte :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

> Ma neee, pa kakva nevjerojatno dobra vijest, baš mi je drago - čestitam M@tte!!
> Nakon serije loših vijesti, ovo je zaista zavrijedilo bar jednu 
> I da nam je što više ovakvih iznenađenja...npr. tikki i Strašna...vama ih danas posebno želim


*X*

I čestitke svim novim trudnicama!  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

Strašna & tikki grlim cure, nadam se da u vama postoji još snage za dalje! M@tt divne vijesti, nek je sretno tebi i tvojoj dragoj!

----------


## Zeljka33

Uzv 12 dc end 0,8...folikulici od 14-10mm. Cekam nalaze estradiola, sutra uzv opet. Blizi se dan D.

----------


## žužy

Ajme *M@tt*,pa koje prekrasne vijesti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Jako sam sretna zbog vas,nek bude mirno i školski do kraja  :pivo:

----------


## srecha

M@tt cestitam od srca tebi i boljoj polovici! Samo naprijed sa lijepim mislima!

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tigrical

M@tt bravo! Čestitam!!!

----------


## Zeljka33

Bernica~~~~~~~~~~za dobitan transfer u ponedjeljak

----------


## ljube

tikki i Strašna  :Love: 

M@tt, super vijest, čestitam!

----------


## ljubilica

*m@tt* ideššš!!!!!!!!!!!! čestitam! sretno dalje

----------


## piki

*Tikki i Strašna* cure  :Love:  Teško je sve to, držite se i skupite snage za dalje.
*Matt* prekrasan scenarij, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## saraya

Tikki i Stašna žao mi je cure :Love:  držite se..
M@tt bravooooo  :Very Happy:   čestitam od srca....kako volim spontane trudnoće :Very Happy:  kad se najmanje nadaš i prije planiranog postupka jeeeeeee

----------


## kameleon

Tikki i Strašna  :Love:  držite se cure..
željka33 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dan D
m@tt  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!!
ljubilice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek te beta razveseli!!!
i svim ostalim betočekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pikalicama,čekalicama i svima ostalima  :Kiss:

----------


## saan

M@tt sva sam se najezila... Predivnoooo :Smile:  drzim fige za skolsku trudnocu do kraja :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

*M@tt* bravooooo  čestitam od srca!!!!!!! :Very Happy: 
*Tikki i Strašna* žao mi je!!!!!!
*Loly* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

M@tt koje lijepe vijesti, čestitam!!
Tikki i Strašna baš mi je žao

----------


## dreamgirl

*M@tt*  i draga, kakve predivne vijesti! Cestitke od srca i sretno u ponedjeljak!

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt juhuuuuuu, cestitam od srca, predivne vijesti, neka sad napokon bude sve po p.s.-u do kraja... Zasluzili ste!!  :Smile: ))

Tikki i strasna bas mi je zao zbog vas...  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Loly

Danas 11 dnt, popiskila clearblue i tanka crta, je svijetla ali je crta

----------


## ljubilica

*loly*  :Very Happy:

----------


## mima32

Loly cestitam :D

Mislim da ovo moje ne ide na dobro. Sad je bilo malo krvi i dalje osjecam to neseto tupo na desnoj strani. Ne mogu nazvat bol al nesto osjetim

----------


## bubekica

> Danas 11 dnt, popiskila clearblue i tanka crta, je svijetla ali je crta


Nije bitno kakve je boje, bitno je da je siroka, ne volim clearblue jer zna imati evaporacijske, kao kemijskom povucene tanke crte.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

*Loly* ~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

Ajme *M@tt* kakve divne vijesti!!!! Bravo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  i sad puno puno ~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak i da oboje uživate do kraja T. Juhuuuu

----------


## Loly

> Nije bitno kakve je boje, bitno je da je siroka, ne volim clearblue jer zna imati evaporacijske, kao kemijskom povucene tanke crte.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Uh Bubi sad si me prestašila, nadam se da moja nije evaporacijska  :Unsure:

----------


## bubekica

To o cem pricam ovak izgleda
http://s17.photobucket.com/user/Jero..._1142.jpg.html

I zato ja ne volim CB.

----------


## Loly

> To o cem pricam ovak izgleda
> http://s17.photobucket.com/user/Jero..._1142.jpg.html
> 
> I zato ja ne volim CB.


Moja je iste debljine kao i kontrolna, samo svijetlija! Vidit ćemo što će beta reći u ponediljak!

----------


## vatra86

Tikki i Strasna saljem vam ogroman hug, drzite mi se.  :Sad:  

M@tt čestitam tebi i tvojoj dragoj na T!! Jako lijepo iznenađenje! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

Ljubilice  kakav crni scenarij, ima da bude ruzicast i pozitivan sa +

----------


## amazonka

Tikki i Strasna držite se.
M@tt jako lijepe vijesti....čestitam od srca i puno, puno sreće za dalje!

----------


## M@tt

Hvala vam svima na lijepim zeljama.  :Smile:  

Jos ne vjerujemo da se konacno i nama to desilo!! Sad nas lovi lagano panika od ponedjeljka ali nema mjesta negativnim mislima. Ne nakon toliko dugo vremena....

----------


## *sunisshining*

M@tt cestitam!
Loly  :rock:  
Strasna i tikki zao mi je... :Love: 
Mima32 da sve bude uredu...

----------


## crvenkapica77

m@tt  cestitam   od  srca  
loly   ~~~~~~~~~~~sretno  u ponedjeljak,  ma  garant  je to to   :Smile:   da  si blize   da ti  dam  onaj  jeftini internetski  testic   mene  nikad  nisu iznevjerili   :Wink: 


strasna  , tikki   :Sad:    grlim   jako     :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

Loly onda nemas brige!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Shadow2

> Loly cestitam :D
> 
> Mislim da ovo moje ne ide na dobro. Sad je bilo malo krvi i dalje osjecam to neseto tupo na desnoj strani. Ne mogu nazvat bol al nesto osjetim


Nemora to nista znacit, masu nas je krvarilo...neke su imale izljeve..misleci da je menstruacija, a na kraju bile trudne,i bilo sve dobro
Jasno mi je da imas strah od losih iskustava iz proslosti,al tupa bol nemora nuzno znacit nesto lose.
Pokusaj se smirit koliko god mozes,nije lako znam...iz svog iskustva...
Koji ti je sljedeci korak? Ides na uzv?

----------


## Shadow2

Loly :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## saraya

mima 32  slažem se sa Shadow2...ja sam isto krvarila...ali ono crveno na papiru i to 2 dana...probaj se smiriti, znam da si u panici...ali polako, dan po dan..
loly  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sladja01

Nadam se da sam na pravoj temi  :Smile:  naime, u isčekivanju sam vještice kako ju nazivate, a ona nikako da dode jer moram raditi papu i bris pa dalje u postupak...zadnju sam dobila 12.2. i ciklusi mi traju od 24-28 dana...predzadnji je trajao 30 sto je i najduže...danas mi je 32.dan...ujutro sam radila test,tj.2  :Wink:  i negativni su  :Sad:  ne znam jel stvar u testovima jer sam ih narucila preko neta u kompletu sa LH trakicama....ili u nečemu drugom...naime, prije 3 tj sam bila u VV i dr.mi je rekao da su mi na jajnicima ciste ( a do sada ih nikada nisam imala) ali da ne brinem jer ce nestati, a pretpostavljam da su one posljedice klomifena na kojima sam bila zadnje u 1.mj... ima li netko sličnih iskustava?

----------


## Frćka

> Tikki i Strašna  držite se cure..
> željka33 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dan D
> m@tt   čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!!
> ljubilice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek te beta razveseli!!!
> i svim ostalim betočekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
> još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pikalicama,čekalicama i svima ostalima


X

----------


## malena0808

Loly cestitan  :Very Happy: 

*strasna i tikki jako mi je zao*

M@tt bravo!!! Cestitan! Cuda postoje!!! Jedno takvo cudo se i nama dogodilo!  :Smile:

----------


## boogie woogie

nema me na forumu 1 dan, ne citam sve, puno je novih postova, samo vidim: Matt - beta- cestitke- bravo…. :Idea:  Sta se ovdje dogadja dok mene nema? Jel znanost konacno napravila taj dugo ocekivani skok?  :Klap:  

cestitke i od mene naravno, polako sam i ja skuzila da se radi o Matovoj zenici.  :Grin:  Imamo muskarca na forumu!  :Very Happy:  Matt, tvoja zena je sretna zena!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## jejja

M@tt cestitke od srca tebi i dragoj,bilo je i vrijeme da vas krene!  Nek sad bude sretno do kraja jer ste zaista to zasluzili. 

Cestitke i ostalim plusicima, cekalicama da brzo prodje vrijeme,tuznima zagrljaj i svima skupa puno prasine da sve bude kako si zelite.

----------


## Zeljka33

Veceras štoperica, utorak aspiracija

----------


## špelkica

M@tt, posebne čestitke  :Very Happy: 
Loly, za pravu debelu crticu  :Yes: 
Tužnicama  :Love:

----------


## Nera29

> Tikki i Strašna  držite se cure..
> željka33 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dan D
> m@tt   čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!!
> ljubilice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek te beta razveseli!!!
> i svim ostalim betočekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
> još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pikalicama,čekalicama i svima ostalima


pozdrav svima, citam vas al nisam bas ukljucena skroz u price pa da se prosvercam....potpisujem XXX

----------


## mare77

Drage moje cure danas mi je 20 dnt do sad nisam krvarila, jutros je krenula neka smeđa sukrvica nije obilno ali plaši. Ne znam što mi je činiti  dali da jurim na hitnu ili da pričekam sutra svoju dr. Prvi uzv bi trebao biti u srijedu  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

*Loly  za betu!!!!!!!!*

----------


## žužy

*mare77* ,ako nije puno,lezi,miruj,i stavljaj utriće..vjerojatno neki hematomčić,često oče zezat u ranoj trudnoči...a ne vjerujem da bi ti na hitnoj nekaj pametnije rekli sad.
Naravno,ako krene krv ili bolovi,odmah idi.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve super i da smeđarenje stane!

----------


## žužy

*Loly*,pa čestitam! Ajme veselja ovih dana  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*mima32* ,kako si danas?

----------


## dazler

Sladja i ja sam uvijek imala redovite cikluse i nikada ciste...a sad nakon nereagiranja i prekinute stimulacije  menga mi je kasnila 2 tjedna zbog ciste,pa sam dobila,a na zadnjoj kontroli prije par dana,sad imam 2 ciste :Evil or Very Mad: 
Ako si zabrinuta,odi na ultrazvuk

Cure i dečki čestitke na +  :Very Happy: 
Tužnicama  :Love:

----------


## saraya

mare77 meni je 16dnt, naravno nedjelja krenio jači smeđi iscjedak, čak sam ugledala i malo crvenog....umrla od straha. digla muža na noge paničarila, jel da idem u bolnicu..kolegica me smirila, jer nije bilo bolova ni obilnog crvenog krvarenja i rekla mi je da legnem na par sati popijem normabel i da onda vidim da li se pojačava....to sam i napravila, na kraju se smirivalo...naravno u pon 17dnt sam ujutro poslala muža po uputnicu za ß, i već u 8h bila na hitnom laboratoriju...i vidiš u potpisu, duplala se ß...smeđarenje se vuklo još par dana i sada sve čisto...ne znam zašto se to događa, ali mnogo žena krvari...lezi i smiri se, ako se pojača +bolovi, to je indikacija za bolnicu...do tada ćeš morati živjeti sa svojom glavom nažalost :Cool:  bit će sve ok, pokušaj se smiriti..

----------


## carrie2812

Evo cure da javin...prosla moja prva punkcija.....nije bilo strasno..... izvadeno 10js.....neznam u kakvon su stanju.....detaljnije sutra...

----------


## mare77

> *mare77* ,ako nije puno,lezi,miruj,i stavljaj utriće..vjerojatno neki hematomčić,često oče zezat u ranoj trudnoči...a ne vjerujem da bi ti na hitnoj nekaj pametnije rekli sad.
> Naravno,ako krene krv ili bolovi,odmah idi.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve super i da smeđarenje stane!


ležim ,mirujem...trenutno je stalo,ništa ne boli možda malo bocka povremeno jajnik ali ništa strašno znalo je to proteklih tjedana biti baš pravo predmenstruacisko probadanje.
Odlučila sam prićekati s hitnom, osim ako opet počne smeđarit jače, mislim da bi me samo izmrcvarili.

----------


## mima32

Dobro. Krvi vise nema. Tup osjecaj desno i dalje prisutan. Beta jucer 478. na promatranju sam u bolnici dok UZV ne potvrde gdje je

----------


## saraya

> Dobro. Krvi vise nema. Tup osjecaj desno i dalje prisutan. Beta jucer 478. na promatranju sam u bolnici dok UZV ne potvrde gdje je


mima pa pravilno se dupla...to je ok  :Smile:  možda su u strahu veće oči ? Polako draga..bit će sve ok... i ja osjećam sve i svašta i jajnik i žilete i probadanje i pms i tupu bol..kažu cure da je to sve normalno...probaj se opustiti..

----------


## Shadow2

> Dobro. Krvi vise nema. Tup osjecaj desno i dalje prisutan. Beta jucer 478. na promatranju sam u bolnici dok UZV ne potvrde gdje je


Pa super se dupla, i slazem se sa Sarayom..u strahu su velike oci..tako da je mozda bolje da si u bolnici zbog prijasnjih iskustava,i radi svog mira!

----------


## mima32

Sad sam se vec opustila i nadam se najboljem. Kad se vec dogodilo cudo nek onda bude cudo do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow2

Ma bit ce 100%! 
Sad da je Boogie ovdje odma bi ti rekla kolika je vjerovatnost da je nesto lose, i znas sta bi rekla?! 0000000000...  :Wink: )))
Sve ce bit dobro,vidjet ces :Wink: )
Jel da Boogie?
Ona bi te jos poslala i na piltes :Wink: ))

----------


## Shadow2

Ja vjerujem da ce svatko od nas docekat svoje cudo!na koji god nacin...  :Wink: )

----------


## saraya

> Ma bit ce 100%! 
> Sad da je Boogie ovdje odma bi ti rekla kolika je vjerovatnost da je nesto lose, i znas sta bi rekla?! 0000000000... )))
> Sve ce bit dobro,vidjet ces)
> Jel da Boogie?
> Ona bi te jos poslala i na piltes))


ahahahaaa daaaaa...dobro si se sjetila...i na vožnju biciklom :Laughing:   ajde Boogie brani se  :Smile:

----------


## mare77

Znači mogu i ja u nedjeljnu vožnju biciklom smeđarenje je stalo  :Laughing:

----------


## mima32

Obozavam voznju biciklom. Idemo sve  :Smile: 
Pilates bas i ne volim previse al bicikl moze

----------


## Shadow2

> Znači mogu i ja u nedjeljnu vožnju biciklom smeđarenje je stalo


Ti nemozes,lezi doma :Wink: ) 
Jedino ako ti Boogie odobri :Laughing:

----------


## Shadow2

> Obozavam voznju biciklom. Idemo sve 
> Pilates bas i ne volim previse al bicikl moze


Aj ti lipo izadji iz bolnice,pa cemo se sve dogovorit :Wink:

----------


## Aerin

M@tt jako mi je drago zbog vas, zelim vam svu srecu za dalje  :Smile:  prekrasne vijesti

----------


## sara10

*M@tt i mima32* čestitam vam na sponatinim trudnoćama, to je predivno čuti i držim fige za dalje da bude sve ok, a bit će!
*Tikki i Strašna* jako mi je žao, jako vas dobro razumijem i suosjećam, držite se  :Love: 

*Loly* brvo za crticu, posebne ti  :fige:  džim za betu sutra!!!! 

Da nekog ne izostavim, pošto nisam baš bila zadnjih dana tu, čestitke svim novim trudnicama i da bude sve mirno do kraja...
Curama u postupcima, čekalicama i ostalima puno sreće...

----------


## vedre

M@tt, baš sam nešto prije 2 dana mislila na vas.Nemaš pojma koliko mi je drago.čestitam vam od srca.samo hrabro naprid.

----------


## carrie2812

> Veceras štoperica, utorak aspiracija


*zeljka 33*  sretno aspiraciji...mene je bilo strah ali kasnije sam shvatila da me bilo bezveze strah!

----------


## boogie woogie

Evo mene s cjelodnevne setnje po muzejima i oko jezera, a bilo je malo i sjedenja uz kavicu  :Cool: 
Vidim da sam vam falila!  :Razz: 
Vi sta krvarite ili ste vec prestale dok sam zavrsila 6 sati strapaciranja  :Laughing: , *mima, mare, Shadow, saraya*nema mjesta panici! Btw. bila sam na izlozbi "bez panike"; sve o strahu, anksioznosti i neke demonstracije su me toliko isprestrasivale da sam odlucila ne probavat sve sta se nudilo, jer sta strah moze naskodit malom punoglavcu, nema toga pilatesa ni trbusnjaka  :Laughing:  Dakle, bez straha, bez andrenalina i kortizola, samo zennnnn, ovako ko *Shadow*  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

> *M@tt i mima32* čestitam vam na sponatinim trudnoćama, to je predivno čuti i držim fige za dalje da bude sve ok, a bit će!
> *Tikki i Strašna* jako mi je žao, jako vas dobro razumijem i suosjećam, držite se 
> 
> *Loly* brvo za crticu, posebne ti  džim za betu sutra!!!! 
> 
> Da nekog ne izostavim, pošto nisam baš bila zadnjih dana tu, čestitke svim novim trudnicama i da bude sve mirno do kraja...
> Curama u postupcima, čekalicama i ostalima puno sreće...


Švercam se!!! M@tt čestitke tebi i TŽ!!! Sretno dalje!

----------


## Sadie

Čestitke svima s dobrom betom.  :Wink:  

Vadim betu u ponedjeljak (onaj za tjedan dana, 14dnt). Nadam se da ću dan ranije dobiti plusić.  :Smile: 
Totalni sam početnik u ovim vodama, pa me zanima koja je procedura ak mi je beta dobra? Idem odmah ginici ili nakon što ponovim betu (kada?)?
I strah me biokemijske. Znači da idem na uzv kod ginićke (20-i-neki dnt) da mi utvrdi kliničku trudnoću i tek onda se mogu/usudim službeno proglasiti trudnom?
Mogu sve ovo pitati ginicu, ali ne mogu toliko čekati.

----------


## Snekica

Dva dana nakon pozitivne bete vadiš ju ponovo da vidiš da li se lijepo poduplala i zoveš svog socijalca. On/a te naručuje na prvi UZV sa 6 tjedana, u većini slučajeva. Sretno s betom!

----------


## carrie2812

Mene hvata panika....nemam bas neke bolove nakon aspiracijre ali jutros sam se vagala i imala sam 66,7 kg a sad 68kg sta mi se dogada???

----------


## saraya

*Boogie*Pa već sam se uplašila gdje si? Da nisi negdje na plivanju ili planinarenju...hi hi ..to može...muzeji i takvi sadržaji...e to fali u Osijeku... eeee polako smo na bijelom i Shadow i ja....bojim se reći 2 puta :Grin:  a ove cure se malo maze ko i mi prije par dana..proći će i to smeđarenje iš iš :Storma s bičem:

----------


## Snekica

Carrie ništa strašno! Svi na kraju dana težimo više od kile  :Smile:

----------


## carrie2812

> Carrie ništa strašno! Svi na kraju dana težimo više od kile


Znaci to ne upucuje na hiperstimulaciju?? Inace imam fobiju i proucavam sve da kao na vrime reagiram.zbog velilog amh valjda imam vece sanse da mi se to dogodi... i da sinoc s imala 67 pa mi se cini da sve to previse varira

----------


## Shadow2

Isla Boogie kupit nova " kolica" na auto show,dosadila joj bicikla :Laughing: 
Je prestalo krvarenje,i onda opet nadjem neki razlog da opet poludim..
Cilo vrijeme mislim o onom izrazu trudnoca-blazeno stanje,kod mene je  trudnoca-panicno stanje...

----------


## njanja1

> *M@tt i mima32* čestitam vam na sponatinim trudnoćama, to je predivno čuti i držim fige za dalje da bude sve ok, a bit će!
> *Tikki i Strašna* jako mi je žao, jako vas dobro razumijem i suosjećam, držite se 
> 
> *Loly* brvo za crticu, posebne ti  džim za betu sutra!!!! 
> 
> Da nekog ne izostavim, pošto nisam baš bila zadnjih dana tu, čestitke svim novim trudnicama i da bude sve mirno do kraja...
> Curama u postupcima, čekalicama i ostalima puno sreće...


potpisujemmmmm

----------


## vatra86

Carrie,mislim da nemas razloga panicariti, nemam iskustva ali kazu cure, piti puno tekucine,pratiti mokrenje...

Shadow ma koje blazeno stanje... Stalno nesto googlamo da vidimo sta je..  :Wink:

----------


## carrie2812

Ok.....hvala...

----------


## Sadie

> Dva dana nakon pozitivne bete vadiš ju ponovo da vidiš da li se lijepo poduplala i zoveš svog socijalca. On/a te naručuje na prvi UZV sa 6 tjedana, u većini slučajeva. Sretno s betom!


Hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## boogie woogie

ma nista od auto show-a opet!! nece pa me nece, a danas zadnji dan. ionako nema boljeg vozila po gradu od bicikla!

sutra je i moja druga beta, pa me malo prpa  :scared: 

a na vagu da stanem navecer? prvo sam pojela sladoled, pa salatu od jogurta i krastavca, pa prsuta, pa sira….  :Laughing:

----------


## ljubilica

ja bas jedem tako slatko, kao prava svinjica
Parmezan mi je glavni dodatak jelima

----------


## boogie woogie

e cure, danas je frendica dok smo pile kavu razbila pepeljaru! jel to znaci da ce biti musko, i uz to nepusac? :D

----------


## Shadow2

> ma nista od auto show-a opet!! nece pa me nece, a danas zadnji dan. ionako nema boljeg vozila po gradu od bicikla!
> 
> sutra je i moja druga beta, pa me malo prpa 
> 
> a na vagu da stanem navecer? prvo sam pojela sladoled, pa salatu od jogurta i krastavca, pa prsuta, pa sira….


Boogie jel to za cijeli dan? Ja to samo za dorucak :Laughing: ,

----------


## Shadow2

Boogie bit ce broj upravo onaj koji treba bit za taj dan T.!!

----------


## boogie woogie

da da, cijeli dan!! dorucak: 2 hrenovke, 2 meko kuhana jaja
rucak: hamburger
 :Cool:

----------


## Shadow2

Aj sad mi je lakse,jer sam ti vec mislila zabranit da ides vanka..bar ako ima vitra,da te ne odnese :Wink: )

----------


## boogie woogie

ja samo po mesu i proteinima!! dobro, slatko to izmedju obroka ne brojim  :njam:

----------


## Sonja29

Ajme M@att kako sam sretna zbog vas! Napokon se i vama cudo dogodilo.
Tikki,Strasna grlim.

----------


## M@tt

> Ajme M@att kako sam sretna zbog vas! Napokon se i vama cudo dogodilo.
> Tikki,Strasna grlim.


Hvala Sonja. Ne vjerujemo da se ovodesava nama!!  :Smile:  Ali mi smo nervozni oboje sad. Samo zelimo vidjeti sutra da beta raste da se uvjerimo da ne sanjamo...

----------


## nina977

M@tt i draga cestitam od srca,svi sanjamo o takvom scenariju i prekrasno je procitat da se ipak to I nekom to i desi.Sretno dalje....

----------


## Vaki

> Hvala Sonja. Ne vjerujemo da se ovodesava nama!!  Ali mi smo nervozni oboje sad. Samo zelimo vidjeti sutra da beta raste da se uvjerimo da ne sanjamo...


 :Naklon:   :fige:

----------


## lberc

M@tt,čestitke tebi i tvojoj ženi!!

----------


## žužy

Svima koji danas vade betu,
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## mostarka86

*M@tt*  :rock: , nisam mogla čuti bolje vijesti. Sinoć mi je Sonja javila za vas. Jedva sam čekala jutro da vidim tvoj post. Samo hrabro naprijed, kako ti sam kažeš, nakon toliko godina i nadanja, nema mjesta panici i negativnim mislima. Čuvam fige za duplanje i prvi uzv. 
*Loly, ljubilice*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu  :fige: 
*Strašna, Tikki*, nemam šta reči, sve znate. Žao mi je  :Sad: 

Ostalima šaljem vibre za pozitivne testiće, velike bete, prve uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

M@tt prekrasne vijesti! Javi nam današnju betu!
Loly   :fige:

----------


## vatra86

Ljubilice i meni je parmezan bio glavni dodatak na pocetku T.... Joooooj pisni ne mogu docekati betu!!  :Laughing:

----------


## frodo

evo malo opet mene, cijeli vikend po vani uživali u prekrasnom vremenu  :Smile: 

*Loly i ljubilice*-veeelike fige za betu!
*mima 32*, kako danas stanje, i tebi držim fige da je sve ok i da je bebica tamo gdje treba biti....
*željka 33,* sretno na aspiraciji, i da bude dobrih stanica i embrijića!
*strašna, tikki,* odtugujte, skupite komadiće sebe i pozitivno dalje,jer biti će jednom sigurno :Love: 

*M@tt,* od srca čestitke, pazi ženicu  :Smile: 

*Žužy*, kad ti krećeš po pingvinića ? 

moja beta danas *18 dnt je 3147!*  :Very Happy: 
danas navršavam punih 5 tjedana i ulazim u 6.... :Klap: 
u srijedu 1. uzv.......

ako sam nekoga izostavila, nije namjerno, svima želim puuuuno sreće!

----------


## bugaboo

Matt cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   Pazi na zenicu :Wink:

----------


## suzy.s

*loly i ljubilice* di ste javite betu!!! :fige:  :fige:  :fige: 
 meni danas 13 dnt sve ok i betu vadim u petak!!!

----------


## Strašna

Ja potvrdjujem svoju negativnu betu. U 4.tom mj me čeka histeroskopija a u 5.tom mjesecu FET.
Idemo dalje...
Šaljem kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pa se poslužite....

----------


## mimi81

Matt, Loly čestitke svima na trudnoćama!

----------


## M@tt

ČUDA SE DOGAĐAJU!!!!!! *Beta je 2146!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Ultrazvuk je preksutra.

Ne vjerujemo da se ovo nama dešava, nakon toliko muke, toliko godina evo sad na kraju prirodna trudnoća! 

Hvala vam svima na podršci svih ovih godina, na savjetima, na svim privatnim porukama... 
Puno ste nam pomogli i puno smo naučili od Vas i nekako sazrijeli kroz sve te godine i kroz taj problem koji nažalost muči sve na ovome forumu. I ne ovo nije kraj našeg mpo puta, i dalje čemo biti tu, i dalje čemo biti u tome. Jer mpo je sada dio nas.... Zauvijek če biti... A i postupak posvojenja je pokrenut. Čekamo tete da dođu kući.  :Smile:

----------


## mima32

Frodo odlicna beta  :Smile: 

Strasna  :Love: 

Ostaloma ~~~~~~~~~~~

Moja beta danas 1177. Na UZV se jos nista sa sigurnoscu ne vidi. Cekamo sutra

----------


## Loly

*M@tt*  predivno, sretno do kraja!
Čestitke svima na lijepim betama, ja moju idem vaditi popodne  :scared: 
*Strašna*   :Love:

----------


## Shadow2

M@tt,Frodo :Very Happy: 
Mima vidis da ce bit sve dobro :Klap:

----------


## boogie woogie

evo i moje,16dnt bc 1678! grupa D!!!! jos samo da nesto jos dodje u grupu D! :p nikakvih simptoma nema i dalje,a bicikl me fino razgibava!

----------


## suzy.s

*M@tt* super ,sretno do kraja! :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## sladja01

> Sladja i ja sam uvijek imala redovite cikluse i nikada ciste...a sad nakon nereagiranja i prekinute stimulacije  menga mi je kasnila 2 tjedna zbog ciste,pa sam dobila,a na zadnjoj kontroli prije par dana,sad imam 2 ciste
> Ako si zabrinuta,odi na ultrazvuk
> 
> Cure i dečki čestitke na + 
> Tužnicama


Samo da se još nadovežem na svoje pitanje i Vaš odgovor....bila sam danas na uzv i imam neke cistice na jednom jajniku ali kao ništa zabrinjavajuće, tako da eto...čekam da m dođe pa da krenem dalje...

----------


## kika222

Super vijesti M@tt! Sretno vam bilo!!!
Svima čestitke na ostvarenju ovih čarobnih brojčica!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nova21

moja beta 0.8, u 5mj idemo dalje na dogovor

----------


## Shadow2

Boogie :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

> moja beta 0.8, u 5mj idemo dalje na dogovor


nova21 :Love:

----------


## una99

prijavljujem 13 dnt beta 0.11 

M@tt  :Very Happy: 

svima ostalima kojima treba ~~~~~~

----------


## saraya

Boogie jeeeeee  :Very Happy: 
svim tužnicama :Love:  držite se...

----------


## žužy

Ajme koji zbrčkan dan....
Toliko lijepih prekrasnih vijesti,čestitam od srca na krasnim i lijepo poduplanim betama  :Klap: 
A paralelno s tim,opet tolko tužnih vijesti...cure moje,držte se  :Kiss: ,idemo dalje!Naši beboji nas čekaju.

*frodo*,evo za dva tjedna idem na pregled na VV i ako sve štima,vračamo smrzlića.

----------


## željkica

čestitam svima na lipim betama!!!!!!!! :Very Happy: 

*Loly*?????di si više!!!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ evo još da bude beta velika!!!!!!!!!

----------


## boogie woogie

tuznice drage  :Love:  bit ce slijedeci put, a u medjuvremenu se bacajte na kucne radinosti!!!  :Very Happy:  imala goste ovaj vikend, gospodja Hashimoto i low responder (38g) i gospodin Terato 2% (39g) nakon 3 neuspjela ICSI, sad uspjeli prirodno, 12 tjedana broje  :Smile:  pa Matt, pa Mima! najbolje je domace, zna se!  :Zaljubljen: 

a ja sad idem promijenit potpis  :Wink:  ako se sjecam kako :D

----------


## saraya

AAAA Boogie ludo jedna :Laughing:  potpis!!!!
ja sutra čekam 1uzv i umiiirem od straha, imam grčeve u trbuhu... :drama:

----------


## M@tt

Kako dobro!!! Pridruzujem se cestitkama...  :Smile:

----------


## boogie woogie

> AAAA Boogie ludo jedna potpis!!!!
> ja sutra čekam 1uzv i umiiirem od straha, imam grčeve u trbuhu...


*Saraya* dizi se, sta ti je?  :oklagija:  nema straha, D grupa je D grupa  :Laughing:  odi si procitaj  :Razz:

----------


## saraya

aauuuuuu oplelo me opasno...jadan muž samnom :Cool:  uzv je u Vg u Zg, pa vam javim kad stignem kući...

----------


## *sunisshining*

Da se prijavim i ode. Znaci 10dc jedan folikulic 14 mm. U cetvrtak ponovno fm, navecer stoperica, u subotu aspiracija, ako dode do pucanja idemo na aih. Potpuno prirodni ciklus. 

Nova21  :Love:  zelim vam srecu u 5 mjesecu!

----------


## Loly

Evo me  :Smile:  Beta *132,2* - 13 dnt jednog trodnevnog embrija!!! Nadam se da je to ok???

----------


## boogie woogie

> Evo me  Beta *132,2* - 13 dnt jednog trodnevnog embrija!!! Nadam se da je to ok???


jee, super je *Lolypop*- grupa D!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## boogie woogie

*bubi* fakat ima vidovnjacke sposobnosti!!!  :Naklon:

----------


## Ginger

:Very Happy:  za sve lijepe bete

nova21  :Love:

----------


## žužy

*Lolyka*  :Very Happy:  super!

*Ginger*,lijep ti je potpis..  :Klap:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Loly* super beta  :Very Happy: 

Čestitam na predivnom rođendanskom poklonu (a i rođendan sa zakašnjenjem)! Ja sam plusić popiškila na rođendan mm, a sutra taj plusić ima 9 mjeseci!

Čestitam od  :Heart:  i Matt i ženi, Boogie, Mimi i ostalim trudničicama, a tužnicama želim takvu sreću već u sljedećem pokušaju!

----------


## mimi81

Bravo Loly  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

*loly* odlično
Curke, jel bitno da se utrići stavljaju točno svakih 8 sati ili može biti malo odstupanje? Ovaj popodnevni mi je malo problematičan zbog posla kad sam jutarnja smjena. 
Da li će sat vremena šta promijeniti? Ne znam jel mi ga pametno popiti jer sam u autu

----------


## carrie2812

*Loly* odlicna vijest...tebi i svima ostalim sa velikim betama cestitam od srca...

----------


## željkica

*Loly* suuuuuuuper baš mi je drago!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

*Loly* odlična beta, čestitam ti, baš si me obradovala  :Very Happy: 

*sunisshining* sretno za subotu, da ne popucaju folikuli  :fige:

----------


## *sunisshining*

To loly!!! Stvarno najljepsi poklon za rodjic!

Ljubilica nas dvi se bas pratimo...mislim da smo isti dan pristupile forumu- zelim da se ispratimo u ovom ciklusu do + ♥
I utrice bi bilo preporucljivo stavljat svako 8 sati radi održavanja razine p. Tako sam ja citala. A oralno ti ih bas ne bi preporucila...nekako se iskombiniraj.

----------


## funky

Prosetah malo po temama i imam sta vidit...bravo Loly sretna sam zbog tebe i svih  cura sa pozitivnom betom! Iskrene cestitke, a tuznicama neka nova bitka donese srecu!

----------


## suzy.s

*loly* čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
nas dvije se pratimo u dan samo meni beta u petak!

----------


## Zeljka33

Loly cestitam!

Frodo hvala, sutra sam na aspiraciji. Sad najveci problem kako se MM "materijal dostavit"  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

> *loly* odlično
> Curke, jel bitno da se utrići stavljaju točno svakih 8 sati ili može biti malo odstupanje? Ovaj popodnevni mi je malo problematičan zbog posla kad sam jutarnja smjena. 
> Da li će sat vremena šta pmijeniti? Ne znam jel mi ga pametno popiti jer sam u autu


Cestitam na beti.  :Smile: 
Ne mora biti tocno 8 sati, ali trebas utrice ravnomjerno rasporediti. Ja sam ih stavljala na poslu (prije transfera) i onda tampon da ne iscuri. Pise u uputama za `ponasanje` poslije transfera da se tamp.ne smiju koristiti do vadenja bete (ne znam zasto), all to si to obavila.
Nemoj ih piti jer ne djeluju jednako, a i mislit ces da si u lunaparku. Poslije transfera sam trebala popiti 2 kom.i bila sam skroz drogirana i zaspala ko top. To ne zelis na poslu.  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow2

Tuznicama :Love: 
Loly :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Zeljka 33 sretno sutra :fige:

----------


## Shadow2

Moji smajlici se stalno smiju,idemo ponovo
Loly :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shadow2

Na mene utrici uopce ne djeluju tako..ko da sam andol popila..a ja bas htjela jednom,a ono nista;(

----------


## ljubilica

*Sadie* nisam jos obavila betu. Ili sam nesto krivo shvatila. Na poslu mi je problematicno to sto se moram nekako namjestiti u skladistu i nagurati ih. Vec cu nekako.
*Sunisshining* sretno nam svima i da ova godina bude nasa. Od svih nas

----------


## Sadie

Sori,ja sam krivo povezala.

----------


## Sadie

Shadow2
A da vidis kak je dobra opca anestezija kad tek pocinje djelovati (dobila ju na punkciji). 
Jos cu se navuci na te stvari.  :Smile:

----------


## Destiny child

Žao mi je Malena... Baš sam se nekako nadala da će biti nešto od zamrznutih jajnih stanica. Bile smo odprilike u isto vrijeme gore 2011, samo što je meni izvađeno 13 JS i zamrznuto 9. I moj miš sada ima 20 mjeseci i polako počinjem razmišljati o novom postupku...a znam da od smrznutih vjerojatno neće biti ništa. A zašto su ti odmrznuli sve stanice odjednom? Mislila sam da ih odmrzavaju po 3. Da li si imala već spremne sve nalaze ili si išla prvo kod dr na razgovor pa onda vadila nalaze koje te on tražio? Pretpostavljam da ne moramo ponovo na ono psihološko i pravno savjetovanje. Čula sam da se dosta toga promijenilo od 2011 što se tiče postupaka.

----------


## mari80

Drage curke,

dugo se nisam javila ova dva tjedna nakon transfera dviju blastica koji je bio 4.3.2014. Zest sam radila 9.dana nakon transfera i bio je negativan (sok i suze). jucer 13.dana nakon transfera i 18 dana nakon ovulacije sam radila betu i jos se vise šokirala kad sam vidila brojku 122¨!!! Cijelu noc nisam spavala od brige jel beta dovoljno visoka posto se radi o blasticama a posebice kad vidim pojedine bete koje idu od par stotina do par tisuca... Molim vas da mi napisete koju riječ sto smatrate o mojoj beti. Molim se da ce sutra biti bar duplo vise... Kroz suze sam dr. rekla krivu betu jer nisam vidjela dobro koliko sam plakala, njemus am rekla da je 199 tek sam doma vidjela da je 122....

----------


## Loly

Fala vam cure, krasne ste  :Kiss:  Sutra opet vadim da vidim jel raste pravilno!
*Željka* sretno danas na aspiraciji!
*Mari80* čestitam na pozitivoj beti!

----------


## s_iva

Dobro jutro!
*nova21, una99* - žao mi je, držite se, idemo dalje!
Toliko prekrasnih vijesti: *BW, M@tt, Loly, mari80*! Neka se tako nastavi!

Mari80, nema druge nego ponoviti betu, želim ti da se pravilno udupla!

Poslužujem finu kavicu... mmm...

----------


## mari80

i ja cestitam svima na pozitivnim betama... mojim curama sto su sa mnom bile u postupku (strasna, nova) saljem hrpu zagrljaja i nadam se da ce vam sljedeci postupak biti dobitan....bas se nadam da ce duplanje bete biti super, znaci sutra mora biti najmanje 244!!

----------


## Zeljka33

Upravo gotova aspiracija. 9 js

----------


## ljubilica

*Zeljka* bravo!!!! Bit ce veselo u labu
*Mari80* ja mislim da je to dobra troznamenkasta beta

----------


## una99

Molim pacijentice prof. Pavičić- Baldani ( Petrova)da mi kažu koliki su im razmaci između 2 stimulirana postupka, odnosno u kojem roku im se dodijele termini ( poslije stimuliranog) za nove konzultacije. Hvala

----------


## Loly

> *Zeljka* bravo!!!! Bit ce veselo u labu
> *Mari80* ja mislim da je to dobra troznamenkasta beta


Potpisujem! 
Draga kad ti vadiš betu?

----------


## Inesz

Mari80,

beta od 122 za 13dn5dt je prilično niska vrijednost.

Ja bih bila oprezna u očekivanjima.
Međutim, znamo da je moguće i da sve bude u najboljem redu.
Sretno ~~~~~~

Evo link Betabase za usporedbu:

http://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

----------


## mari80

[QUOTE=Inesz;2589252]Mari80,

beta od 122 za 13dn5dt je prilično niska vrijednost.

Ja bih bila oprezna u očekivanjima.
Međutim, znamo da je moguće i da sve bude u najboljem redu.



oka nisam sklopila cijelu noc sad sam toliko zabrinuta.... pa valjda ima sansu da se dupla pravilno... pa vidim da je prosijek oko 400  :Sad:  jel imao netko betu s blasticama tako nisku za 13 dnt??
Sretno ~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

Mari,
vjeruj mi, znam kako se ti je...  :Love: 

Pokušaj se smiriti i nadati da će sve biti u redu. Ne preostaje ti ništa nego da strpljivo čekaš i pratiš dinamiku bete, kasnije ako beta bude rasla da vidiš kakav će biti nalaz ultrazvuka.

Sretno!

----------


## s_iva

> Molim pacijentice prof. Pavičić- Baldani ( Petrova)da mi kažu koliki su im razmaci između 2 stimulirana postupka, odnosno u kojem roku im se dodijele termini ( poslije stimuliranog) za nove konzultacije. Hvala


Ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje, ali znam da je Pavičić Baldani na bolovanju do daljnjeg, zeznula je nogu na skijanju.
Ja obično mogu u stimulirani 3-6 mjeseci nakon zadnje stimulacije, nakon što se oporavim fizički i financijski.

----------


## una99

Mari80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok

----------


## s_iva

Željka ~~~~~~ za dobar tulum

----------


## boogie woogie

[QUOTE=mari80;2589260]


> Mari80,
> 
> beta od 122 za 13dn5dt je prilično niska vrijednost.
> 
> Ja bih bila oprezna u očekivanjima.
> Međutim, znamo da je moguće i da sve bude u najboljem redu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*mari80*, sjecam se koliko sam mrzila doktoricu jednu koja mi je tako mrtva hladna rekla da mi je beta niska i da nis od toga.
No, ja sam uz nisku betu i krvarila i nije dobro zavrsilo.

Medjutim, ako hoces razgovarat o sansama, onda se cini da imas dobre sanse; ako ti se sutra podupla, onda spadas u grupu B, i po ovom radu imas 44% sanse za rodjenje bebe, sto i nije tako lose. zato nemoj ocajavat, budi smirena i cekaj..... http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con...expansion.html

SRETNO ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mari80

> *Zeljka* bravo!!!! Bit ce veselo u labu
> *Mari80* ja mislim da je to dobra troznamenkasta beta


Hvala Ljubilica, bas si me malo ohrabrila....

----------


## ljubilica

> Molim pacijentice prof. Pavičić- Baldani ( Petrova)da mi kažu koliki su im razmaci između 2 stimulirana postupka, odnosno u kojem roku im se dodijele termini ( poslije stimuliranog) za nove konzultacije. Hvala


nakon 1. neuspjelog stimuliranog postupka sam ju ulovila slučajno u dežurstvu. idući postupak sam imala nakon cca 4-5 mj., 
nakon 2. neuspjelog sam imala konz. kroz mjesec dana cca a idući postupak (ovaj za koji čekam betu) nakon 6mj. otprilike

----------


## Inesz

Uh... cure, koliko dugo se čeka između postupaka. Dugo, predugo...
 :Sad:

----------


## una99

s iva hvala,  ma unazad 3 godine nakon svakog stimuliranog čekam 6 mjeseci za konzultacije i onda još 6 mj. za postupak tako da između postupaka mi je razmak od godinu dana. Problem mi je što mi je endometrioza jako uznapredova i najvjerojatnije cu morati na 4 laparaskopiju a to bi htjela  što prije riješiti a po svemu doktoricu ću vidjeti i saznati njezino mišljenje  tek za 6 mj.

----------


## ljubilica

Ali meni sve da nude odmah idući ciklus, ne bi mogla radi posla. I ovako se jedva organiziram. Kad si kod privatnika, teže je. Barem meni. 
Opet, tko god kaže da stimulacije ne ostavljaju posljedice i da se može brzo u novu stimulaciju, griješi. Smatram da se tijelo ipak mora oporaviti. Al čekanje na konz 6 mj. je previše.

----------


## mari80

> Mari80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok


cure hvala. vam... svima na podrsci... jcuer sma hodala 3 sata i cekala nalaz i evo odmah placem... samo sam ponavljala 'ja vjerujem dogodit ce se cudo'  :Smile:  i cudo se dogodilo samo da se beta podupla...mora..

----------


## mari80

[QUOTE=boogie woogie;2589270]


> *mari80*, sjecam se koliko sam mrzila doktoricu jednu koja mi je tako mrtva hladna rekla da mi je beta niska i da nis od toga.
> No, ja sam uz nisku betu i krvarila i nije dobro zavrsilo.
> 
> Medjutim, ako hoces razgovarat o sansama, onda se cini da imas dobre sanse; ako ti se sutra podupla, onda spadas u grupu B, i po ovom radu imas 44% sanse za rodjenje bebe, sto i nije tako lose. zato nemoj ocajavat, budi smirena i cekaj..... http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con...expansion.html
> 
> SRETNO ~~~~~~~~~~~~


thanks na statistikama... ma moram se smiriti i cekat ono vise ne mogu napravit za bebu.... sve to zivciranje, plakanje, nocne more nije joj pomoglo.... zato ljubim slikicu i molim boga da se podupla... tebi statisticarko velika pusa za hrabrenje  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

Kazu da nije 9 nego cak 11 js. 
Hvala svima i puno pozdrava svim curama  :Smile:

----------


## mima32

Zeljka odlicno. Sad urnebesan tulum u labu  :Smile: 

Mari80  :fige:

----------


## ljubilica

danas je 10 dnt  1 blastice i imamo betu 203.42 IU/L  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
ja još ne vjerujem

----------


## bubekica

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
To je taj trenutak, suze u busu i potreba da te zagrlim!!!!

----------


## Loly

Čestitam *ljubilice* krasna beta  :Very Happy:

----------


## una99

ljubilica  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mima32

Ljubilice odlicna beta  :Smile:

----------


## dino84

Ljubilica, čestitam  :Very Happy:  i želim ti mirnu i školsku trudnoću!

----------


## M@tt

> danas je 10 dnt  1 blastice i imamo betu 203.42 IU/L    
> ja još ne vjerujem


Čestitamo!!  :Smile:

----------


## Majuška

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Ajme, Ljubilice - ČESTITAM!!!!!!!!


M@tt - kakvo prekrasno iznenađenje! samo hrabro do kraja!

----------


## Strašna

Bravo *ljubilice*! To je to! Predobrooo.....čestitam!

----------


## ljubilica

hvala vam... uopće ne mogu zamisliti da *meni* netko čestita na beti, da sam i to dočekala  :Crying or Very sad:  ali radosnice

----------


## mari80

> hvala vam... Uopće ne mogu zamisliti da *meni* netko čestita na beti, da sam i to dočekala  Ali radosnice


 ljubilice cestitam bravo... Da raste,raste i da za 9 mjeseci bude jedna mala slatka zdrava bebica  :Wink:

----------


## Zeljka33

Ljubilice Čestitam!!!

----------


## bubekica

ja jos skacem!!

----------


## carrie2812

*ljubilice*  cestitam na pozitivnoj beti
*zeljka 33* super za veliki broj js...

----------


## *sunisshining*

Ljubilice bas mi je drago!  :Smile: ))

Carrie2812 sritno sutra !
Svima ~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

> danas je 10 dnt  1 blastice i imamo betu 203.42 IU/L    
> ja još ne vjerujem


Ljubilice, čestitam! 
(baš taj broj otprilike si jučer sanjala, zar ne?  :Klap:  )

----------


## boogie woogie

*ljubilica*  :Klap:

----------


## sanjam

> AAAA Boogie ludo jedna potpis!!!!
> ja sutra čekam 1uzv i umiiirem od straha, imam grčeve u trbuhu...


Saraya, jel prosao uzv? Sta kazu, sta kazu?  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

ljubilice  :Very Happy:  cestitam!!!

----------


## Shadow2

Ljubilice :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## edina

Imali ko da je imo kucne testove negativne a beta pozitivna.radila sam test 9 dan I bio je negativan. Sutra je beta

----------


## ljubilica

> Ljubilice, čestitam! 
> (baš taj broj otprilike si jučer sanjala, zar ne?  )


da, možeš vjerovati???? što je babi milo, to joj se i snilo  :Laughing:  a meni bome i ostvarilo

----------


## mari80

> Imali ko da je imo kucne testove negativne a beta pozitivna.radila sam test 9 dan I bio je negativan. Sutra je beta


 edina ja sam radila test 9 dan nakon transfera 2 blastice s prvom jutarnjom mokracom... test negativan. 13 dnt beta 122, i vidi se na testu iako slaba crta... sretno i tebi i za duplanje beta !!!!!!!!!

----------


## KrisZg

Ljubilice bravo :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

M@tt,čestitam !!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  predivna vijesti,sretno dalje!!!!
vidim imam puno lijepih beta u zadnje vrijeme   :Very Happy:  zato trudnice čestitam...sretno dalje!!
tužnicama šaljem zagrljaj...

----------


## edina

> edina ja sam radila test 9 dan nakon transfera 2 blastice s prvom jutarnjom mokracom... test negativan. 13 dnt beta 122, i vidi se na testu iako slaba crta... sretno i tebi i za duplanje beta !!!!!!!!!


hvala na odgovoru. ja sam trasfer jedan embrio koje je bio 5dana

----------


## žužy

> hvala vam... uopće ne mogu zamisliti da *meni* netko čestita na beti, da sam i to dočekala  ali radosnice


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ma nema tog smajlića kojim bi ti dočarala kolko sam sretna zbog tebe!Čestitam draga *ljubi* na prekrasnoj beti!  :pivo:

----------


## Muma

*ljubilice* dragaaaaaaa, čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  sad samo hrabro dalje!  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

ajme avatara, curim po tastaturi.......

----------


## Muma

:Shy kiss:

----------


## vatra86

> To je taj trenutak, suze u busu i potreba da te zagrlim!!!!


Isti feeling je i mene obuzeo!!! 
Ljubilice  :Kiss:

----------


## Ignis

Mari80,ja mislim da je tvoja beta sasvim u redu i nije mi jasno cemu tolika briga??Moja je 16 dnt bila 219 ,i evo sada smo punih 25 tt a moje me dvije cure naizmjenicno lupkaju po busi!!Bitno je sada pravilno duplanje,a u to ne sumnjam ova pocetna vrijednost je skroz ok!!Glavu gore,i uzivaj i naravno javljaj sutra betu!!

----------


## Sandra1971

Ljubilica bravo, čestitam i ovdje!!!! M@tt čestitam i vama od srca, tek sad vidjeh potpis  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## sretna 1506

> danas je 10 dnt  1 blastice i imamo betu 203.42 IU/L    
> ja još ne vjerujem


Čestitam svima na pozitivnim betama,a posebno tebi,jer kako reče tvoja pjesma koja me dirnula duboko:Bogu je sve moguće.......živa istina.

----------


## mima32

Cini se da je moja mrvica na pravom mjestu  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*Ljubilica bravo, čestitam!!!!!!!!* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Muma* malecki je pravi bombon!!!

----------


## kismet

*Mima*, bravo, nek bude školski, drago mi je zbog svih, ali endometriotičarke su ipak moja grupa  :Smile: 
*ljubilice*, čestitam od srca, pratim vas sve ali rijetko pišem jer ne stižem, neki dan me dirnuo tvoj post, ali eto, dočekala si vaše Ciciban cipelice :D Bravo!

*Žužy, bubekica,kiki30*, vi ste na redu, želim vam, od srca, puno neprospavanih noći  :Smile:  i da Vam iduća briga bude koju boju cipelica odabrati, vibram i mislim na vas, navijam iz prikrajka!

Puse, sretno svima!

----------


## bugaboo

Ljubilice cestitam od srca!

----------


## mima32

Mozda, al samo mozda su dvije mrljice. I zasad se cini da je ono sto se vidi u maternici to to  :Smile: 
Nadajmo se da je tako i da ce sve bit u redu

Muma malac je premedeni

----------


## malena0808

[B]ljubilice,  loly i mari80[B] cestitan van cure na betama od srca!!! Nek dalje sve bude skolski!!!  :Very Happy: 
Mima32 super za mrvicu!  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

*Ljubilice* bravo, super beta,  čestitam ti od srca  :Very Happy:

----------


## saraya

evo me!!!! danas sam 6tt i vidjeli smo jedno malo  :Heart:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ljubilice čestitam!!!!!
mima 32 diiiiivnoooo jako sam sretna zbog tebe moja endometriotičarko  :Smile:   :Very Happy: 
mari80 bit će sve dobro!!!! dan po dan...

----------


## crvenkapica77

Ljubilice čestitam !!!  :Smile: ))

----------


## mima32

Saraya super za srceko  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

Draga *Ljubilice* čestitam od srca,prekrasne vijesti!  :Very Happy: 
Sad neka bude sve školski i za devet mjeseci zajedno idemo u šetnje!!!  :Very Happy: 
Velike puse,odoh popit jednu za tvoju betu,ma znala sam,koja sam ja vjestica priznaj  :Smile:

----------


## njanja1

ciciban cipele...  :Smile: 
nema me svaki dan i vise nemogu pohvatat sve ove pozitivne bete,al se rastopim svaki put kad vidim koliko ih je
radujem se sa vama  :Very Happy:  i skolsku trudnocu svimmmmmaaaaaa  :Smile:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Ljubilice,*
da ti i ovdje od srca čestitam!!!!!!!!!! Tako sam sretna zbog tebe i veselim se tvojoj sreći!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Čestitke i *Matt, Mimi i Mari* (bit će sve ok)!

Ja sutra idem na prvi pregled - ako sve bude ok, čekamo ovulaciju a 5. dan poslije ovulacije slijedi FET.

----------


## boogie woogie

tooo cureee!!! *saraja,mima,ljubilica*- veliki korak je tu!! sretno i svima ostalima!

----------


## linalena

drage cure i dečki jupijeeee za bete  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , da sve bude školski  i čista uživancija i naravno završi sa danom iz snova

a drage suborke koje se još bore, tako teško nalazim riječi osim da vam kažem da stalno mislim na vas sve, znane i neznane, moleći se za uslišane molitve

----------


## mostarka86

Ljubiliceeeeeee, ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, presretna sam zbog tebe. Konačno divne vijesti i znam koga će posebno obradovati  :Smile:  sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Saraya, bravo za srculence  :Smile: 

Svima ostalima, sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## M@tt

Vidjeli smo nasu tockicu!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

U petak smo u Zagrebu kod dr. Hafnera zbog trombofilije odnosno heparina jer ga draga mora koristiti.

----------


## nina32

M@tt, tebi i ženi čestitam od srca, jako mi je drago zbog vaše točkice!!!

----------


## žužy

:Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
Bravo za sve friško ugledane točkice!  :Very Happy: 

*kismet*,  :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

Pa ja više neznam kome sam čestitala kome nisam!
Još jednom svima,*Ljubilice,m@tt,Boogie Woogie,saraya, shadow2, Frodo, mima32, mari80* od  :Heart:  čestitke! Neka se nastavi do dolaska smotuljaka savršeno školski! :fige: 
Cijeli forum se danima trese i skače od sreće, samo neka nastavi tako! :Very Happy: 
Svima želim ovakav ishod i sreću što prije! :pivo:

----------


## sara38

Svim sretnicama čestitam od srca!!!
Tužnicama puno zagrljaja!

----------


## kika222

Čestitke svima!!!! Nadam se da će i dalje biti ovako lijepih vijesti :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadow2

Mima 32, M@tt bravo za tockice :pivo: 
Mari 80 za super betu danas :fige: 
Zeljka cestitam na fantasticnoj brojci j.s :Very Happy:

----------


## Shadow2

I Saraya sve znas :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Zeljka33

Novosti iz laba: od 11 js, 10 zrele i na 10 obavljen ICSI-oplodjeno 6
Transfer petak ili nedjelja  :Smile:

----------


## mari80

dragi svi, evo opet emocionalke, beta sa 122 danas 258!!!! znaci tocno duplo.. kad sam dobila taj papor opet suze zovem dr da pitam jel to u redu kaze da je , a ja opet placem valjda od srece , napetosti, brige ... ljudi moji hvala vam na podrsci ovih dana... nadam se da ce beta sad samo rasti vise ne moram vaditi, dr. me je narucio 29.3. na pravi pregled!!! sad do pregleda pokusat uzivat sto vise... ljudi moji ja sam trudnica... divim se svim čekalicama, divim se njihovoj izdrzljivosti, njihovoj hrabrosti, skidam vam kapu do poda... i bit cete u mojim molitvama, i dok pjevam ' ja vjerujem, ja vjerujem dogodit ce se čuda'  :Smile:  danas mi je dan da mi srce hoce iskocit iz grudi i sve vas zagrlit redom... :Smile:

----------


## Loly

Bravo *Mari*  :Very Happy:  Sad samo lagano, opusti se i uživaj u blaženim trenutcima!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Mari & Matt*  - čestitke!!!!!

*Željka* - sretno dalje!!!!

*Linalena* - jako mi je drago što ste tvoj lavić i ti ok i napokon možete doma!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Mari cestitiam!! 

Zeljka pa nije lose 6 oplodjenih.. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude i koji za zamrznuti.. Sretno!

----------


## saraya

mari80  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam  :Smile: 
željka super  :Smile:   :fige:

----------


## Kadauna

ljubilice  :Smile: ) pa divinih vijesti ovih dana - iako jedva pratim. 

čestitam curkama redom...........

----------


## suzy.s

*mari80* čestitke od srca!!!

----------


## žužy

*mari80*,  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
*Zeljka33*,super brojčica! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer i par eskimića!
*nestrpljiva anka*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sutra na pregledu bude sve 5!

----------


## Shadow2

Jeeee bravo Mari 80 :Very Happy:

----------


## saan

Nemogu vas sve pohvatati :Wink: 
Ljubilica,Matt.... Mari cestiteke~~~~~~~~~~ svima koje sam izostavila! Sretno do neba :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

> Pa ja više neznam kome sam čestitala kome nisam!
> Još jednom svima,*Ljubilice,m@tt,Boogie Woogie,saraya, shadow2, Frodo, mima32, mari80* od  čestitke! Neka se nastavi do dolaska smotuljaka savršeno školski!
> Cijeli forum se danima trese i skače od sreće, samo neka nastavi tako!
> Svima želim ovakav ishod i sreću što prije!


Potpis na sve gore navedeno :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> bubekice doktor zeli da mi "ostruzu" jedan sloj maternice da nije u tome problem sto jos nikad nismo imali implantaciju,i misljenja je kako nam ulazak u maternicu vec poboljsava mogucnost implantracije????
> jedan ciklus pauze imamo izmedju jer mora se maternica malo odmorit kako su u bolnici rekli
> neznam dali da se nadam da nadju nesto ili nista,al eto probat cemo i to


tocno to su i meni radili prije 2 tjedna. mi nemamo pauzu, a ph nalaz je bio uredan.

----------


## bubekica

*PROSINAC 2013. (8)* 
mravak, KBC Ri, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
Brunaa, Mb, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET) 
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
malena0808, spontana trudnoća
piki, spontana trudnoća 
lavko, spontana trudnoća
Aerin, AIH
Maku, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)

*VELJAČA 2014. (11)* 
splicanka30, KBC Split, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH)
Geja, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
smarija, Slo, IVF
frodo, Petrova, IVF /ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI), trudilica za drugu bebu
boogie woogie, PFC Prag, FET
Shadow, PFC, IVF 
saraya, Vg, IVF (nakon 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) 
sanjam
mare77
mima32, spontana trudnoća
M@tt, spontana trudnoća

*OŽUJAK 2014. (2)* 
ljubilica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Loly, Cito, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
edina 19.03.
suzy.s, Ri, IVF (nakon 10xIVF/ICSI, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xsekundarni IVF)
mari80, VV, 1.IVF
zdravka82, VV
carrie2812, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
Sadie 26.03.

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Zeljka33, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
kika222, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); 

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
nestrpljiva anka, Petrova, FET (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); *sunisshining*, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 3xAIH)

ON-GO  3/2014 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
bernica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); bubaba, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF, 1xFET); 
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, 1xFET); KLARA31 , VV, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 1xIVF);
Ledamo, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); Marlen, VV, FET (nakon 11xIVF); 
NINA30, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF); sretna 1506, KBC Split, IVF, trudilica za drugu bebu (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI);  
Stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI);  tantolina, KBC Ri, FET(nakon 3xIVF, 7xIVF/ICSI);
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);

04/2014: Iva28, 1. IVF/ICSI; Ajvi, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); arlena VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xFET); Krtica, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xAIH); bugaboo, VV, IVF/ICSI, trudilica za drugu bebu; TinaH, VV, 1.AIH; žužy, VV, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xAIH); Anci272, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

05/2014: Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Strašna, VV, FET (nakon 2xAIH, 6xIVF, 2xFET); philipa, VV, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
1977, 2hope, aboni76, Abys, Aerin, Afraid, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, andi33, Angely4you, anica0508, antesa, Anja &ja, applepie, ARIANM, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, biska, BlueI, bmaric, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boogie woogie, brigitta, brundica, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, CherryBG, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, cvjetić, Cvitaa, Čičkolo, Črkica, *DJ*, d13, DaBaR, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, Dalmašica, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dazler,  Dea2010, dea84, Deamar, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dola, Dona, Donkey, dorina199, drama_queen, edinas, ELA28, elen, Elena 85, ema1, emocija, florjan, Frćka, Gabi, Geja 41, geronimo,  giga, gljiva, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope,  ina35, inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivana83, ivana979, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , JelTom, jo1974, jojo, jopam, kameleon, kata.klik, keti10, kiki30, kikolina, kinki, Kjara, kkipilek, kleopatra, kokos, koraljka, krgina, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, lana2401, Lara86, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, libicaa, lion heart,  lora82, LOTTOS, luna1, luna2,  lucija83, lulu79, ljiljan79, ljube, ljubi, madona, magnolija13, marta, MAJA14, majahu, majalena, majalina, MajaPOP, Maja_st, makajica , Mala Maja, mala i/ili mali, malianđelak, malena2, malena19, MallaPlava, MAMI 2 , manchi19, *Mare*, Mare85, Mare O., marija_sa, marincezg, mario, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, MARYTA, mateaaa28 , mativa, Matko, matty569, mayica01, M@tt, medeni.angel, Medicandy, meki, merssi, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, mg1975, milivoj73, mimadz , Mini3, miny, mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, mona22, monika2208, monja, mostarka86, mrvica7, mssnoopy1204, Mury, my_heart, Nana Mo, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, nina70, nina977, nirvana, Noemi, nora208, nova21,  njanja1, njofra75, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, orhideja., osijek, Ozana, PapigaCapo, PetraP, PinaColada, pinny, pirica, plavo oko, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica, pongo, Prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, ptica1, pukica678, renna, riba76, rimela, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, Samanta, sami_os, sanchica, Sandra1971, sandy0606, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara10, sara38, sara69, serenity1, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, slonica tonica, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, sonječka, sos15, Spa, strijelac, suen, sunasce, sunčeko71, s_iva, Šiškica, špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tamy79, tantolina, Tasha1981, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki,  tina1986, tina2005, TinaB, tina_julija, Tinkica, tinka10, Tomek, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, una99, Vagica, Vaki, Vali, valiana, valii, Varnica, vatra86, vedre, vesnare, vikica, vita22, Vuk, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, Zeena, zeljka84, zlatta, zlo28, zoki28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

nadam se da nisam nekog fulala.. 
pliz, javite info za popuniti rupe o postupcima. hvala!

----------


## mari80

bubekica ja sam ti od danas trudnica  :Smile: ))))))))))))))))))) i tako sretna da bi vristala od srece s nekog brda!!!!

----------


## bubekica

> bubekica ja sam ti od danas trudnica ))))))))))))))))))) i tako sretna da bi vristala od srece s nekog brda!!!!


Pa kak sam tebe fulala, suborku s brda naseg, jos i pratim tvoju betu i onda te ne stavim u trudnice  :facepalm:

----------


## Mala28

ja sam cekalica inseminacije sutra

----------


## Šiškica

ja sam čekalica bete 31.3.  VV - trudilica za drugu bebu IVF - et jedne petodnevne morule.. 
nemam pojma jel ti treba još koji podatak..

malo kasnim  :Grin:  , zapravo  priznajem, htjela sam direkt na listu trudnica :Cool:

----------


## zdravka82

Bubekice, prvi IVF (klomifen), beta 26.03.

Čestitam svim novim trudnicama!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## nina70

Ajme koliko dobrih vijesti! Čula sam da su *m@tt* i njegova draga trudni pa sam svratila da čestitam. Neopisivo mi je drago jer ste bili ustrajni. Bravo i sretno do kraja!!!!

Ujedno čestitam od srca i: *Ljubilici,Boogie Woogie,saraya, shadow2, Frodo, mima32, mari80* i želim sve naj..... nadam se da nisam nikog preskočila.

Nekako ste me ohrabrili da se napokon i ja prijavim na *bubekinu* listu tj. da me makne iz čekalica/trudilica i stavi u trudnice. Danas sam 13+4 tt.

----------


## Bluebella

nina70 čestitam  :Very Happy:  i sretno do kraja  :Yes:

----------


## vatra86

Ajmeeeee Nina70 !!!! Pa kako ja to ne znam??? Ok, nisam bila na kavicama ali to ne znaci da nisam morala znati prije... He he... pa cestitam od srca!!!!! Ma nek bude sve super i da nam rodis za 6 mj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bubekice ja bi ponovila listu!!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Loly

*Nina70* čestitam!
Moja beta danas 397  :Very Happy:

----------


## nina70

Hvala cure. Joj Vatra pa kako tebi nisam rekla? Vidiš da treba doć na kavu  :Smile: 

*Loly*, bravoooo  :Heart:

----------


## malena2

evo cure dugo nisam pisala na ovoj temi
u ponedjeljak mi vracena 2 mrvice stare 3 dan i sad sam na cekanju
jel ima jos koja cekalica?

----------


## željkica

*Loly* neopisivo mi je drago!!!!!!!!!!čestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## Zeljka33

Malena, da se mrvice prime ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snupi

Vidim da tu i ima puno lijepih vijesti, nek se samo tak nastavi! :Smile:

----------


## kismet

*nina7o*, neopisivo mi je drago, čestitam od srca i nek sve bude školski do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## edina

Beta negativna

----------


## Zeljka33

Edina, zao mi je...drzi se nek sljedeci bude dobitan

----------


## mare41

> Ajme koliko dobrih vijesti! Čula sam da su *m@tt* i njegova draga trudni pa sam svratila da čestitam. Neopisivo mi je drago jer ste bili ustrajni. Bravo i sretno do kraja!!!!
> 
> Ujedno čestitam od srca i: *Ljubilici,Boogie Woogie,saraya, shadow2, Frodo, mima32, mari80* i želim sve naj..... nadam se da nisam nikog preskočila.
> 
> Nekako ste me ohrabrili da se napokon i ja prijavim na *bubekinu* listu tj. da me makne iz čekalica/trudilica i stavi u trudnice. Danas sam 13+4 tt.


potpis na sve
nina, čestitam od srca

----------


## amazonka

I ja se pridružujem čestitkama svim novopečenim trudnicama. Neka svima bude školski do kraja :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

ajme koliko lijepih vijesti! svim trudnicama cestitam i zelim urednu trudnocu,cekalicama kojecega saljem vibre a tuznicama virtualni zagrljaj!
bubek mene stavi u hrabrilice (nekako mi toplije u srcu kad se vidim medju vama)

----------


## Zeljka33

Novosti iz laba: svih 6 je u diobi i transfet 5. Dan u nedjelju!

----------


## saraya

Željka divnoooo  :Smile: 
malena  :fige: 
zdravka 82 i šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~
loly  :Klap: 
edina žao mi je... :Love:

----------


## ljubilica

500.64 iu/l  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zeljka33

Ljubilica, super!

----------


## vatra86

Ljubilica  :Very Happy:  
Zeljkica  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mala28

aih obavljen, cekalica sam testa 3.4.
 dr.mi je napiso na povjest bolesti mirovanje a nista mi nije rekao..kaj mu to znaci?

 jer se nakon aiha treba mirovati? budem do ponedjeljka, ali mislila sam u pon. na posao
dobila sam utrogestan 3x2 i estrofem 3x1

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Ljubilice, čestitke i ovim putem!!! Kad su takve lijepe vijesti u pitanju, i 100 puta čestitati nije višak!!

Moj prvi UZV prošao super, drugi pregled u subotu. 

Željka & Mala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sadie

Nekoliko dana nakon transfera sam imala sukrvicu i bila sva sretna jer se bebe gnijezde. Onda me mjehur budio po noći i nisam mogla spavati i opet sva sretna. Al to se smirilo. Onda su me jedan dan, khm khm, frendice boljele pa sam opet bila sretna zbog novog simptoma. I onda je i to prošlo. Sad sam bez ikakvih simptoma T već 3 dana i nesretna sam. Danas je 10dnt i valjda će se pojaviti neki novi simptom T. Fuj neizvjesnost.

----------


## žužy

> 500.64 iu/l


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljubilica

> Nekoliko dana nakon transfera sam imala sukrvicu i bila sva sretna jer se bebe gnijezde. Onda me mjehur budio po noći i nisam mogla spavati i opet sva sretna. Al to se smirilo. Onda su me jedan dan, khm khm, frendice boljele pa sam opet bila sretna zbog novog simptoma. I onda je i to prošlo. Sad sam bez ikakvih simptoma T već 3 dana i nesretna sam. Danas je 10dnt i valjda će se pojaviti neki novi simptom T. Fuj neizvjesnost.


ne brini!!!!! Pa ne moras pucati od simptoma  :fige:

----------


## Sadie

Al simptomi me drže do vađenja bete.  :Yes:

----------


## ljubilica

moj jedini stalni pratioc kao simptom u sva tri postupka je samo da cu procuriti i "kuhanje" u jajnicima. i to od 2dnt. Ostali su relativno zanemarivi

----------


## Dulcinea

Koliko lijepih vijesti!! Čestitke! 

Ja brojim 3dnt dva lijepa 8-stanična smrzlića. Beta 31.3.  :fige:  :fige: 

Puno, puno sreće svima!

----------


## tantolina

Ja idem po svoje eskimice u ponedjeljak....
Nisam bas u toku pa cestitam svim trudnicama~~~~ da bude skolski do kraja
Cekalicama kojecega ~~~~~~

----------


## kameleon

na listu i forum je definitivno stiglo proljeće!!!!sve pršti od veselja  :Very Happy:  
čestitam svim trudnicama!!Ljubilice,loly vau koja bete!!  :Very Happy: 
m@tt i žena bravo na točkicama,saraya na srculencu, i sretno svima dalje!!!!!
nestrpljiva anka i tantolina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za fet!!
željka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nedjelju!!!
Dulcinea,malena2,mala28 i ostale betočekalice da uskočite u ovaj vlakić sreće ~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba! 
edina  :Love:  doći će i naš dan, vjeruj!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima još malo, da ne prifali! 
linalena avatar je  :Heart: !! Napokon ćete doma,ajme veselja!!

----------


## dazler

Punooooooooooooooo lijepih vijesti
Čestitke trudnicama,mirnu trudnoću!
Čekalicama bete  :fige:  :fige: 
Tužnicama  :Love: 
Prirodnim trudnoćama  :Naklon: 
Nama čekalicama koječega (postupka,boljih nalaza,pucanja cista...),doći će red i na nas  :Cekam:

----------


## mari80

> Ljubilice, čestitke i ovim putem!!! Kad su takve lijepe vijesti u pitanju, i 100 puta čestitati nije višak!!
> 
> Moj prvi UZV prošao super, drugi pregled u subotu. 
> 
> Željka & Mala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Draga Anka, super cestitam, ajme puno vibri za sve trudilice  :Smile: 

Draga Anka je li mi mozes reci s koliko tjedana /dana si imala prvi pregled?? mene zanima kad ce prokucati srce?? moj pregled je 29.3 s nepunih 6 tjedana.... radujem se i bas me zanima je si cula srce...

----------


## mari80

> Punooooooooooooooo lijepih vijesti
> Čestitke trudnicama,mirnu trudnoću!
> Čekalicama bete 
> Tužnicama 
> Prirodnim trudnoćama 
> Nama čekalicama koječega (postupka,boljih nalaza,pucanja cista...),doći će red i na nas


amen na ovo sto je dazler rekla!!! pridružujem se svim njenim željama!!

----------


## saraya

> mozes reci s koliko tjedana /dana si imala prvi pregled?? mene zanima kad ce prokucati srce?? moj pregled je 29.3 s nepunih 6 tjedana.... radujem se i bas me zanima je si cula srce...


mari 80, ja sam imala ravno sa 6tjedana i vidjelo se srčeko  :Smile: ...iako se nisam nadala jer mi je rečeno da će se vidjeti malo kasnije...

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Mari* - ja ti na žalost nisam još trudna. Išla sam na prvi UZV za FET koji mi predstoji za koji dan. Vjerujem da će ti netko drugi tko je već u blaženom stanju moći reći. 

*Recite cure koje niste iz Zagreba:* Navodno je donesen zakon da se putni nalog može dobiti samo za liječenje u geografski najbližoj ustanovi - to mi veli sestra kod moje gin. To znači da više ne mogu dobiti putni nalog za postupak u Zagrebu, nego jedino da idem u Osijek (koji je meni najbliži). Ali ne pada mi na pamet ići u Osijek. Da li tko zna gdje to piše odnosno kome se mogu obratiti?!?!? To je koma!!!! Nije moja krivnja što je MPO-odjel u Osijeku koma...

----------


## mare77

Evo da nastavim ovaj veseli niz  :Very Happy:  ...imali smo malo lošiji vikend,krenulo lagano krvarenje uzv pokazao hematom ali idvije mrvice. 
Danas uzv na 6+4 imamo dva mala srčeka  :Heart:  :Heart:  nematoma više nema.
Ajme koja sreća ne mogu vam opisat!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Mare - čestitke!

----------


## saraya

> *Mari* - ja ti na žalost nisam još trudna. Išla sam na prvi UZV za FET koji mi predstoji za koji dan. Vjerujem da će ti netko drugi tko je već u blaženom stanju moći reći. 
> 
> *Recite cure koje niste iz Zagreba:* Navodno je donesen zakon da se putni nalog može dobiti samo za liječenje u geografski najbližoj ustanovi - to mi veli sestra kod moje gin. To znači da više ne mogu dobiti putni nalog za postupak u Zagrebu, nego jedino da idem u Osijek (koji je meni najbliži). Ali ne pada mi na pamet ići u Osijek. Da li tko zna gdje to piše odnosno kome se mogu obratiti?!?!? To je koma!!!! Nije moja krivnja što je MPO-odjel u Osijeku koma...


Draga moja nažalost, mislim da ćeš putne troškove snositi sama...i ja sam iz Os i nažalost znamo zašto bježimo iz svog grada, ali tako je kako je....ili ćeš ići u Os ili u Zg ili gdje već o svom trošku..

----------


## saraya

> Evo da nastavim ovaj veseli niz  ...imali smo malo lošiji vikend,krenulo lagano krvarenje uzv pokazao hematom ali idvije mrvice. 
> Danas uzv na 6+4 imamo dva mala srčeka  nematoma više nema.
> Ajme koja sreća ne mogu vam opisat!


Mare čestitam od srca !!!!! Dupla srećica  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  divnooooo

----------


## Strašna

> *Recite cure koje niste iz Zagreba:* Navodno je donesen zakon da se putni nalog može dobiti samo za liječenje u geografski najbližoj ustanovi - to mi veli sestra kod moje gin. To znači da više ne mogu dobiti putni nalog za postupak u Zagrebu, nego jedino da idem u Osijek (koji je meni najbliži). Ali ne pada mi na pamet ići u Osijek. Da li tko zna gdje to piše odnosno kome se mogu obratiti?!?!? To je koma!!!! Nije moja krivnja što je MPO-odjel u Osijeku koma...


 Takva je situacija već više godina. Ja sam iz Požege...ista stvar, odavno sami snosimo sve troskove.

----------


## boogie woogie

> Evo da nastavim ovaj veseli niz  ...imali smo malo lošiji vikend,krenulo lagano krvarenje uzv pokazao hematom ali idvije mrvice. 
> Danas uzv na 6+4 imamo dva mala srčeka  nematoma više nema.
> Ajme koja sreća ne mogu vam opisat!


e *mare moja lipa* sad znas zasto su bile (pre)visoke brojke  :Wink:  superic za 2 bebonje!!

----------


## suzy.s

cure moje!!!  nakon 8 god. i 17 (svakakvih postupaka) moja beta danas na 17dnt *1779*!!! još sam u šoku i ne mogu vjerovati..............

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Ja sam za postupak u veljači dobila putni nalog - sve uredno. Za konzultacije krajem prosinca sam uredno dobila isplatu...

Postavila sam upit HZZO, pa bum vidjela da li će mi i što odgovoriti. Budem vas izvijestila!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Suzy*!!!! Čestitke!!!

----------


## funky

Suzi cestitam!!!!!

----------


## Strašna

> Ja sam za postupak u veljači dobila putni nalog - sve uredno. Za konzultacije krajem prosinca sam uredno dobila isplatu...
> 
> Postavila sam upit HZZO, pa bum vidjela da li će mi i što odgovoriti. Budem vas izvijestila!


Ja sam prije bila dobivala, dok nije moj soc ginekolog dobio nekakav dopis od ministarstva, ako se ne varam, koji mi je dao na ruke. Mislim da sam već pisala o tome. U njemu je jasno bilo navedeno da se on kažnjava zbog bla bla bla....i moje ime i prezime.....bilo mi je užasno..al i prije toga je on znao da nesmije, samo mi je htio izać u susret... Dok se nije dogodilo to.
I isto sam išla u HZZO i dobila isti odgovor...kao što je i pisao u tom dopisu.

----------


## mare77

> e *mare moja lipa* sad znas zasto su bile (pre)visoke brojke  superic za 2 bebonje!!


 :Laughing:  rekla bi Shadow na ovo moje previsoka beta "luda žena" 
iz previsokih brojki izrodila se dva savršena mala srčeka
 :Dancing Fever:

----------


## ljubilica

Isla sam po up za betu i da mi odmah da up i za pregled da ne idem vise puta. Dobila sam up sa sifrom Z 35 (nadzor nad komplikacijama u trudnoci) i vrijedi mi sve do poroda za sve preglede u bolnici. Jel itko to dobio?

----------


## mari80

> cure moje!!!  nakon 8 god. i 17 (svakakvih postupaka) moja beta danas na 17dnt *1779*!!! još sam u šoku i ne mogu vjerovati..............


ajme cestitke od srca!! bravo to su duplici  :Smile:

----------


## mari80

mare cestita,!!!! superiska!!!

----------


## kika222

Draga suzy daješ mi nadu :Smile:  čestitam vam!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## s_iva

> cure moje!!!  nakon 8 god. i 17 (svakakvih postupaka) moja beta danas na 17dnt *1779*!!! još sam u šoku i ne mogu vjerovati..............



Suzy, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Nemam riječi!   :Very Happy: 

Kad vidim koliko je lijepih vijesti tu - poželim i ja u postupak! Još malo...

----------


## ljubilica

> cure moje!!!  nakon 8 god. i 17 (svakakvih postupaka) moja beta danas na 17dnt *1779*!!! još sam u šoku i ne mogu vjerovati..............


 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  divno!!!!!

----------


## tigrical

suzy.s čestitam!!!

----------


## vatra86

> cure moje!!!  nakon 8 god. i 17 (svakakvih postupaka) moja beta danas na 17dnt *1779*!!! još sam u šoku i ne mogu vjerovati..............


A sta sam ti ja rekla!!!!! Postat cu ko Bubekica!!! 
BRAVOOOOO!!!! Cestitam ti od srca!!!!!

----------


## željkica

suzy.s čestitam!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Loly

Bravo *suzy.s*  :Very Happy:  čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

Cestitam! Ovo je stvarno boost za sve nas!

----------


## Vaki

Uh, koliko dobrih vijesti u tako kratkom vremenu! Čestitam svima od srca... Kao što je Kika rekla, dajete nam nadu...
Na žalost, uvijek ima i onih kojima nije išlo sve po planu. Njima držim fige da što prije postignu svoje ciljeve!
*Kika222* - sretno u subotu!

----------


## carrie2812

Evo da i ovde javim.....vracena su mi dva osmostanicna embrija...betu trebam vadit 1.4.
Smrzlica na zalost nema  :Sad:

----------


## mravak

> cure moje!!!  nakon 8 god. i 17 (svakakvih postupaka) moja beta danas na 17dnt *1779*!!! još sam u šoku i ne mogu vjerovati..............


Čestitam od srca !

----------


## Strašna

*suzy.s i mari80* bravo!!! Čestitke...
i ako sam nekog još izostavila....svim novopečenim trudnicama čestitam!
Tužnicama i čekalicama zagrljaji....

----------


## Zeljka33

> cure moje!!!  nakon 8 god. i 17 (svakakvih postupaka) moja beta danas na 17dnt *1779*!!! još sam u šoku i ne mogu vjerovati..............



Suzy, Čestitam!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Suzy čestitam!!

----------


## tikki

Koliko lijepih novosti!!!! Pa jel to proljeće napokon stiglo na našu listu? Čestitam svima od srca, uživajte u svakom danu!

Tužnicama, veeeliki zagrljaj :Love:

----------


## Shadow2

Suzy cestitke :Very Happy: 
Mari 80 super za duplanje bete,i nek ti bude mirna trudnoca do kraja :pivo: 
Mare 77, to si dobro rekla" luda zena" ,kad smo znali da su duplici :Wink: )))

----------


## orhideja.

> *Mari* - ja ti na žalost nisam još trudna. Išla sam na prvi UZV za FET koji mi predstoji za koji dan. Vjerujem da će ti netko drugi tko je već u blaženom stanju moći reći. 
> 
> *Recite cure koje niste iz Zagreba:* Navodno je donesen zakon da se putni nalog može dobiti samo za liječenje u geografski najbližoj ustanovi - to mi veli sestra kod moje gin. To znači da više ne mogu dobiti putni nalog za postupak u Zagrebu, nego jedino da idem u Osijek (koji je meni najbliži). Ali ne pada mi na pamet ići u Osijek. Da li tko zna gdje to piše odnosno kome se mogu obratiti?!?!? To je koma!!!! Nije moja krivnja što je MPO-odjel u Osijeku koma...


Iz kojeg si grada?
Ja sam iz Nove Gradiške-i dobivam putni s pratnjom

----------


## orhideja.

> *suzy.s i mari80* bravo!!! Čestitke...
> i ako sam nekog još izostavila....svim novopečenim trudnicama čestitam!
> Tužnicama i čekalicama zagrljaji....


Nisam često tu, pa se švercam...potpisujem Strašnu  :Very Happy:

----------


## nina70

*suzy.s* čestitke od srca!!!!!

----------


## Bab

Nije me bilo jako dugo ovdje, jednostavno ne stignem uz moje dvije srećice...ali samo sam htjela čestitati svim friškim ( i ne tako friškim) trudnicama...a posebno dragim maratonkama. Svaka trudnoća me razveseli, ali ove su mi posebne...i sama sam (bila) maratonka i znam što znači prolaziti kroz velik broj postupaka. 
Sretno drage trudnice do kraja.
A svima ostalima želim uspješne postupke i da se što prije nađete na najčarobnijoj listi od naše drage bubekice.
Pusa svima od nas troje!!!

----------


## saan

Cureeee predivnih vijesti danas  :Very Happy: 
Cestitam i na betama i na srcekima... Divno!

----------


## saan

Anka sto se tice putnih naloga i koma odjela u Osijeku....mozda kad bi cure koje su tamo isle u postupak izasle u javnost i ukazale na to da je mpo u Osijeku bacanje novaca, unistavanje zdravlja itd.... I kad bi ukinili mpo u Os. Onda bi lijepo imali putne naloge. Nije mi jasno da tamo nitko nije izvrsio nekakvu kontrolu i da nije vidio da nemaju nikakvu uspjesnost... Cudno!

----------


## Ginger

Cestitke novim trudnicama!
Nek vam je skolski do kraja!

A svima ostalim saljem pregrst vibri!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

To je bacanje novaca za MPO odjel u Osijeku!!! I bacanje postupaka na Osijek! 

Saan - dobra ideja! U ime svih nas molim Udrugu Roda da se izbori za nas argumentirajući svojim statistikama i informacijama cura koje su bile u postupku u Osijeku

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Orhideja - i ja sam do sada bez problema dobivala putne naloge uz pratnju- no HZZO je postrozio pravila. I neka doktorica je morala platiti kazne 10000 koliko je izdala putnih naloga.

----------


## frodo

Suzy.s I mari80, braaaavo, cestitam!!!
ajme, koliko nas u zadnje vrijeme ima ovdje sa lijepim vijestima, ma neka se tako nastavi I dalje !!!
Ja u srijedu bila na uzv, gestacijska vrecica se vidi I nesto unutra  :Zaljubljen: , uglavnom sve u redu,bilo je ni punih 5 tjedana,doktor kaze sve super za tu fazu trudnoce
u petak idem opet,pa se nadam da cemo vise vidjeti

Borni smo pokazali slicicu I zakljucio je da je to mjehuric  :Cool: 

puuuuno srece I dalje svima,a onima koje jos cekaju na svojih pet minuta zelim puno snage I strpljenja I saljem veliki zagrljaj...

----------


## ARIANM

Nisam dugo pisala ali redovito čitam. Želim čestitati svim novim i starim trudnicama,tužnicama šaljem zagrljaj,a čekalicama želim puno sreće.

Trudilica sam za drugu bebu i nakon 1xaih, 4ivf i 1xfet evo sedmi postupak i prvi puta sam na papiru ugledala nešto što nije nula. 11 dnt beta je 169,20. Od bolnice do doma sam plakala od sreće...i sad strah do ponedjeljka do ponovne bete. Vraćena su dva trodnevna  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

Čestitke novopečenim trudnicama  :Smile: ))) ....sretno do kraja
Mi smo sutra  punih 15 tt 
I u bolnici smo radi krvarenja ,,, pozdrav svima  :Wink:

----------


## frodo

ARIANM,cestitam!!
I ja sam nedavno docekala svoj drugi plusic,biti ce sve u redu  :Smile: 

crvenkapice,nadam se da je sve u redu,samo se cuvaj I odmaraj!

----------


## sanda1977

> To je bacanje novaca za MPO odjel u Osijeku!!! I bacanje postupaka na Osijek! 
> 
> Saan - dobra ideja! U ime svih nas molim Udrugu Roda da se izbori za nas argumentirajući svojim statistikama i informacijama cura koje su bile u postupku u Osijeku


ja sam gubila vrijeme i živce u osijeku...užas! treba mijenjati biologinju! imaju oni tamo uvjeta raditi,nisam čorava samo nema adekvatnih biologa!

----------


## sanda1977

svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivne bete! arianm čestitam i suzi i ostali. nisam baš u toku. mislim na vas

----------


## Argente

> To je bacanje novaca za MPO odjel u Osijeku!!! I bacanje postupaka na Osijek! 
> 
> Saan - dobra ideja! U ime svih nas molim Udrugu Roda da se izbori za nas argumentirajući svojim statistikama i informacijama cura koje su bile u postupku u Osijeku


Eee, da, kad bismo mogli dobiti statistike - ali to se ne događa već godinama.
Roda je tražila statistiku za 2012 i 2013 od klinika pojedinačno i od ministarstva, još čekamo...
Dok ne dobijemo formalnu, jedino što imamo je forumska, ali svjesne ste da to ne može biti službeni dokazni materijal. Svejedno se upisujte: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...te-li-smrzlica da imamo čime mahnuti.

----------


## frodo

> Eee, da, kad bismo mogli dobiti statistike - ali to se ne događa već godinama.
> Roda je tražila statistiku za 2012 i 2013 od klinika pojedinačno i od ministarstva, još čekamo...
> Dok ne dobijemo formalnu, jedino što imamo je forumska, ali svjesne ste da to ne može biti službeni dokazni materijal. Svejedno se upisujte: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...te-li-smrzlica da imamo čime mahnuti.


upisala se  :Smile:

----------


## saraya

> Eee, da, kad bismo mogli dobiti statistike - ali to se ne događa već godinama.
> Roda je tražila statistiku za 2012 i 2013 od klinika pojedinačno i od ministarstva, još čekamo...
> Dok ne dobijemo formalnu, jedino što imamo je forumska, ali svjesne ste da to ne može biti službeni dokazni materijal. Svejedno se upisujte: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...te-li-smrzlica da imamo čime mahnuti.


evo..i ja  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

Sutra imam transfer pa cu i ja se upisati za statistiku  :Smile:  Nadam se da ce biti nesto sutra

----------


## Zeljka33

Transferirane 2 blastice

----------


## ljubilica

bravo *Zeljka33*! Ima li eskimića? sretno dalje

----------


## Zeljka33

Za eskimice ce javiti sutra , nisu ih jos smrzavali jer su fragmentirani

----------


## Noemi

Cure moje dobro jutrooooo! 
I ja krecem u borbu kroz par dana! pridružujem se bockalicama pa cemo lagano :Smile: 
Divno ne koliko lijepih vijesti čitam a nije me bilo neko vrijeme..čestitam svim novim trudnicama od srca,tuznilicama zagrljaj i svim suborkama :Kiss:

----------


## tulipan83

Veliki pozdrav svima!!! Nakon 2 god krećemo ponovno na brdo, idemo po bracu ili seku-( ili oboje  :Smile:  )sljedeći ciklus koji počinje oko 3.4 sekundarni ICSI, ostalo nam 9 smrznutih js. 
Nisam dugoo bila na forumu pa ću ukratko poželjeti svima sve naj naj naj naj!!

----------


## suzy.s

meni beta danas 19 dnt 3590 ( točno duplo od prošle 1979) !!!

----------


## ARIANM

Suzy.s tooooo je beta. Čestitam!!!

Ima li itko od vas bolove ko da će svaki čas procuriti?? Tako se osjećam od 4-5 dnt,al nakon pozitivne bete nekako me strah toga. Sve me nekako probada,prtisak dole,svako malo bol u jajnicima.

----------


## Sadie

Je li imala koja lažno negativan test? Danas mi je 13dnt i nema crtice.  :No:

----------


## plavusa

Jutros bila na folikulometriji...folikluceki spremni. Sutra stoperica Brevactid i u srijedu inseminacija... Sama sebi drzim fige  :Smile: )

----------


## ljubilica

> Suzy.s tooooo je beta. Čestitam!!!
> 
> Ima li itko od vas bolove ko da će svaki čas procuriti?? Tako se osjećam od 4-5 dnt,al nakon pozitivne bete nekako me strah toga. Sve me nekako probada,prtisak dole,svako malo bol u jajnicima.


ja sam imala taj osjecaj.... Al sad gotovo da je nestalo
*Sadie* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za odlicnu betu

----------


## Zeljka33

Tulipan83, sretno za bracu i/ili seku  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

Noemi, sretno s bockanjem do velike bete :Smile:

----------


## Loly

*Arianm* i ja sam imala takav osjećaj, ko da će menga svaki čas! Ne brini, sve je ok. Cure kad ste vi naručene na prvi uzv, koliko nakon pozitivne bete?

----------


## malena19

> Žao mi je Malena... Baš sam se nekako nadala da će biti nešto od zamrznutih jajnih stanica. Bile smo odprilike u isto vrijeme gore 2011, samo što je meni izvađeno 13 JS i zamrznuto 9. I moj miš sada ima 20 mjeseci i polako počinjem razmišljati o novom postupku...a znam da od smrznutih vjerojatno neće biti ništa. A zašto su ti odmrznuli sve stanice odjednom? Mislila sam da ih odmrzavaju po 3. Da li si imala već spremne sve nalaze ili si išla prvo kod dr na razgovor pa onda vadila nalaze koje te on tražio? Pretpostavljam da ne moramo ponovo na ono psihološko i pravno savjetovanje. Čula sam da se dosta toga promijenilo od 2011 što se tiče postupaka.


Bok Destiny... rijetko sam online pa tek sad vidjela tvoj post.. sjecam te se   :Smile:  i tvog misa  :Smile:  Sto se odmrzavanja tice sve ovisi kako su ih smrznuli odnosno u koliko cjevcica.. moje su sve bile u jednoj cjevcici jer su neke bile lose kvalitete, a ocito su sve smrzavali... nisam se puno nadala pa se nisam niti puno razocarala..

sto se nalaza za sekundarni tice nista mi nije trebalo.. nazvala 2dc da pitam kakva je procedura, sestra rekla da nazovem 1dc i da dodjem 3dc, rekla joj da je taj dan 2dc i ona pitala doktora i on rekao da dodjem drugi dan i krenuli u postupak.. bilo je skroz neplanirano i naglo i bilo mi je super tako jer nisam imala vremena za zivciranje i planiranje

Postoji neko pravno savjetovanje, ali nije kao ono prije par godina.. dodjes kod iste one tete, ona ti kaze koje su novosti, koja su tvoja prava i da ti papir koji morate ovjeriti kod JB. I morali smo donjeti novi vjencani list. To sam sve sama napravila na 3dc i zbilja kratko traje. Kad ti planiras na brdo? Sretno!

----------


## ljubilica

16dnt beta 3470.10 IU/L  :Very Happy: 
Sad jedno pitanje koje ne pripada ovdje ali kako preko moba ne mogu naci temu, molim onog tko zna odg da odgovori na pp. Hvala
Dakle, ako ja s petkom otvaram komplikacije (znaci, jos sam u mjesecu ozujku), za koje mjesece se tocno odnosi prosjek zadnjih 6 placa i sta sve od papira trebam imati za priloziti?

----------


## Sadie

Ja sam odbrojala svoje. Beta mi je 0,3. Fakat niš ne kužim. Nemamo nikakvu dijagnozu, tamo se sve zadebljalo i priremilo za zametak kak treba, dobila sam 2 super zametka, sve milina - i ništa. A nemam smrzlića, samo tu dvojicu sam dobila. Sad čekam da vidim što će dr. reći, kak da idemo dalje. Bila sam uvjerena da je to to, a ono totalni promašaj.
Nadam se da ću u idućem postupku dobiti više blastica, za nekoliko postupaka. Možda uspijemo nešto smrznuti za iduće dijete/blizance. Jedino što mi se ne da čekati iduću stimulaciju. Ne znam koliko treba proći vremena od ove sada.

----------


## ljubilica

*Sadie* bas mi je zao  :Love:

----------


## Sadie

Hvala ti.

----------


## žužy

*suzy.s* ,čestitam!

*ljubilice*,super,super  :Very Happy: !

*Sadie* ,jako mi je žao.. :Love:

----------


## boogie woogie

> Fakat niš ne kužim. Nemamo nikakvu dijagnozu, tamo se sve zadebljalo i priremilo za zametak kak treba, dobila sam 2 super zametka, sve milina - i ništa. A nemam smrzlića, samo tu dvojicu sam dobila. Sad čekam da vidim što će dr. reći, kak da idemo dalje. Bila sam uvjerena da je to to, a ono totalni promašaj.


Sadie, malo je ipak kompliciranije, a prvi put je uvijek najjace razocarenje. No, ti nemas razloga ocajavat, potp.oplodnja je proces, obicno trebas racunat na 3-4 pokusaja. Ne znam zasto si dobila tako malo blastica, sa svojim dr analiziraj stimulaciju i lijekove, za uspjeh treba u prosjeku malo vise blastica. Sretno i strpljen-spasen!  :fige:

----------


## ljubilica

*Boogie* *woogie* u kojoj sam ja grupi sa svojom betom??

----------


## Argente

> Ja sam odbrojala svoje. Beta mi je 0,3. Fakat niš ne kužim. Nemamo nikakvu dijagnozu, tamo se sve zadebljalo i priremilo za zametak kak treba, dobila sam 2 super zametka, sve milina - i ništa. A nemam smrzlića, samo tu dvojicu sam dobila. Sad čekam da vidim što će dr. reći, kak da idemo dalje. Bila sam uvjerena da je to to, a ono totalni promašaj.
> Nadam se da ću u idućem postupku dobiti više blastica, za nekoliko postupaka. Možda uspijemo nešto smrznuti za iduće dijete/blizance. Jedino što mi se ne da čekati iduću stimulaciju. Ne znam koliko treba proći vremena od ove sada.


Sadie, žao mi je.
Ne želim ti trljati sol na ranu, ali vidim da je ovdje potreban jedan reality check: to što nemate nikakvu dijagnozu ne mora nužno značiti da je sve u redu s vama, već to da moderna medicina još nema mehanizma za detektiranje vašeg problema, i to se naziva idiopatskom neplodnošću. A taman i da jeste sve u redu, same tvoje godine su dijagnoza; u 40. su jajne stanice puno, puno slabije kvalitete nego u 30. (da ne govorimo 20.).

U prosjeku je potrebno 4 full stimulirana postupka s pripadajućim FET-ovima da bi 60-70% parova ostvarilo trudnoću (ovim ostalima je potrebno duže). Naša forumska statistika koju je obradila boogie woogie na temi "Iz kojeg puta vam je uspio IVF" je pokazala da je 35% tamo upisanih žena ostvarilo trudnoću u prvom pokušaju - i to je zapravo velik postotak, rekla bih zato jer je forumska populacija mlađih godina, ali ajmo reći da je to nagađanje. Point je u tome da ja mislim da je to velik postotak a tebi će se vjerojatno činiti niskim  :Smile:  ali eto, tako stvari stoje. Govorim ti to ne zato da te obeshrabrim, nego zato da vidiš da to što nisi ostala trudna iz prve nije neobično, neočekivano, a niti neki loš znak za dalje.

Još nešto - ne uzdaj se previše u blastice koje će vam ostati za više postupaka i dati još djece i blizanaca, jer u kasnim tridesetim je rijetkost da se ima što smrznuti. Ako ima, najčešće je diskutabilne kvalitete. Kod tebe se to možda i bude dogodilo jer su ti nalazi dobri, vidjela sam na drugoj temi, samo imaj negdje u primozgu tu informaciju da se previše ne razočaraš ako do toga ipak ne dođe.

Sljedeća stimulacija? Čim prije. Zapravo to najviše ovisi o stavu tvog liječnika, ali nekadašnji koncept "6 mjeseci pauze" je napušten. Ako se ti osjećaš dobro i doktor ti da zeleno svjetlo - nemaš što čekati više od maksimalno 3 mjeseca, a može i prije.
Sretno, hladne glave i brzo naprijed!

----------


## Argente

ljubilice, tebi još nisam čestitala na trudnoći - neka ti je draga sve ovako uredno i sretno do kraja!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Argente

i suzy.s., daaa, ti si bogme istrčala maraton! Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## boogie woogie

> *Boogie* *woogie* u kojoj sam ja grupi sa svojom betom??


hahaha *ljubilica*- ti si definitivno grupa D, najbolja grupa, najvece sanse za najbolji ishod!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljubilica

*Argente* hvala ti
*Boogie*  :Very Happy:

----------


## funky

Evo i mene, danas bio transfer 2 lipe blastice, 4 zamrznute, sad sam cekalica do 5 ili 6.4....
A kao odgovor za debljanje u postupcima, od klomifena ne, cak sam i smrsala, u postupcima malo,mozda 2-3 ,ali mislim da je to uglavnom od odmaranja i lezanja...

----------


## željkica

*funky*  :fige:  da se čvrsto prime za mamu! ja sam lani u ovo doba čuvala 2 mrvice i isto vadila betu početkom 4 m jželim ti istu sreću kao i sebi lani da ugledaš debeli plus odnosno veliku betu!

----------


## suzy.s

cure moje hvala Vam na čestitkama! ja i mm još ne vjerujemo da se i nama dogodilo čudo ( valjda kad prođe uvz) pa če mi sreća u potunosti doći do mozga!!! a do tada još 2 tjedna ( ali ča je to sobzirom na ovolike godine :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: )

----------


## ARIANM

Evo da i ja javim drugu betu 578,10 14dnt. I ja bi htjela znati koja sam ja grupa???

LJubilice,suzy čestitke!!!!

Sadie jako mi je žao,ali samo hrabro dalje. Odtuguj pa u novu borbu!

----------


## boogie woogie

haha, cure bi u grupe! zadavit ce me ove iskusnije koke!
al evo, da ponovimo, nasla sam publikaciju u kojoj je vrijednost bete snazni pokazatelj za ishod trudnoce. imajte na umu da je statistika, znaci govorimo o sansama, nema nista 100%. 

[http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/15/2/469.long

* Group	           A	    B    	C	   D*
Dan 14.nakon ovulacije/punkcije HCG (IU/l)	<50	  <50      >50	>50
Day 21. nakon ovulacije/punkcije HCG (IU/l)	<200	  >200   <1000    >1000

                                               Multiple birth	 0	 0	 1	 51
                                             Singleton birth	 0	 47	14	165
Clinical abortion (FH+, nakon sto je srce detektirano)	 1	 7	14	 18
                                        Ectopic pregnancy	14	 14	 1	 3
                                  Biochemical pregnancy	35	 39	10	 5
                                                        Totals	50	107	30	242
                               Probability of birth/s (%)	 0	 44	50	 90
                            Probability of FH+ loss (%)	 2	 6	13	 7
                              Probability of ectopic (%)	28	 13	 3	 1
                        Probability of biochemical (%)	70	 36	33	 2

znaci grupa se odredjuje po beti na dan 14nakon ovulacije(11dnt 3.dan, 9dnt 5.dan) i 21 nakon ovulacije (18dnt 3.dan, 16dnt 5.dan) i onda se gledaju sanse. dakle grupa A, 14dno <50 i 21dno <200 sanse za rodjenje bebe 0%  :Sad: 
grupa B i C oko 50%  :Smile: 
grupa D 90%!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## funky

Evo jos jedna cekalica...vracene 2 blastice, kaze dr. odlicne (ma ista mama)...4 zamrznute, betu vadim ak izdrzim tamo negdi 5.4...
Sretno svima, poseban pozz mojoj Carrie

----------


## ARIANM

Znači ja još ne mogu u grupu..ahhh,a baš bi...

----------


## Zeljka33

Ljubilica, super beta  :Smile: 
Suzy, cestitam!
Sadie, da sljedeci bude dobitan

----------


## Zeljka33

ARIANM super i cestitam

Fubky za veliku beturinu....kad si ti imala transfer?

----------


## amazonka

ARIANM, vrlo lijepa beta.
Žeim ti za dalje puno sreće!

----------


## Inesz

> haha, cure bi u grupe! zadavit ce me ove iskusnije koke!
> al evo, da ponovimo, nasla sam publikaciju u kojoj je vrijednost bete snazni pokazatelj za ishod trudnoce. imajte na umu da je statistika, znaci govorimo o sansama, nema nista 100%. 
> 
> [http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/15/2/469.long
> 
> * Group	           A	    B    	C	   D*
> Dan 14.nakon ovulacije/punkcije HCG (IU/l)	<50	  <50      >50	>50
> Day 21. nakon ovulacije/punkcije HCG (IU/l)	<200	  >200   <1000    >1000
> 
> ...



ovdje u tablici vjerojatnost ishoda trudnoće je računata  samo na temelju vrijednosti bhcg-a? jesu  li uračunali i godine žene? jesu li uračunali i koje druge dodatne parametra koji utječu na ishod trudnoće?

pozitiva je dobra... istina ovo je tema Odbrojavanje, ali ipak... 


cure, sretno svima!  :Smile: 

friškim trudnicama, želim da donesu bebe kući iz rodilišta.  :Smile:

----------


## funky

> *funky*  da se čvrsto prime za mamu! ja sam lani u ovo doba čuvala 2 mrvice i isto vadila betu početkom 4 m jželim ti istu sreću kao i sebi lani da ugledaš debeli plus odnosno veliku betu!


Hvala ti,bas se nadam, pa sta bude...nasa zelja,Bozja volja..

----------


## funky

> ARIANM super i cestitam
> 
> Fubky za veliku beturinu....kad si ti imala transfer?


Tnx,nadam se,nadam...transfer bio jucer, a kad je tvoj dan za +?

----------


## sretna 1506

[QUOTE=Inesz;2593252]ovdje u tablici vjerojatnost ishoda trudnoće je računata  samo na temelju vrijednosti bhcg-a? jesu  li uračunali i godine žene? jesu li uračunali i koje druge dodatne parametra koji utječu na ishod trudnoće?

pozitiva je dobra... istina ovo je tema Odbrojavanje, ali ipak... 

Da,nažalost nije puno toga uzeto u obzir,ok. bitna je pozitiva,mada ja mislim nije visina prve bete presudna za konačan uspjeh,npr.meni je 15.dnt 8.st.embrija beta bila 601 i nije dobro završilo,a u postupka kad sam na kraju rodila zdravo dijete 14.dnt beta bila 300,ali kako si rekla bitne su godine ( tad sam imala 8 manje),zdravlje......U svakom slučaju nisam nikoga želila obeshrabriti,dapače želim ohrabriti jer i manje početne bete mogu biti u konačnici naše bebe  :Smile: .
cure, sretno svima!  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

Funky, meni bio t u nedjelju 2 blastice a neznam kad mi je dan za b jer nisam dobila nikakvu uputu ni usmenu ni otpisno pismo pa se ravnam po tebi ... 4.4?

----------


## boogie woogie

> ovdje u tablici vjerojatnost ishoda trudnoće je računata  samo na temelju vrijednosti bhcg-a? jesu  li uračunali i godine žene? jesu li uračunali i koje druge dodatne parametra koji utječu na ishod trudnoće?
> 
> pozitiva je dobra... istina ovo je tema Odbrojavanje, ali ipak...


*Inesz*, svi podaci koji te zanimaju su ti u radu koji je moguce otvoriti i procitati. Ovo je peer reviewed rad, sa vrlo cistom statistikom. Ako se zele diskreditirati rezultate necijeg rada, onda se to potkrijepi drugim znanstvenim rezultatima.

----------


## ARIANM

Hvala svima, ali velikiii strah je još uvijek tu.
Uzv 07.04. Za betu su rekli da ne treba ponavljati.

Zeljka33 i Funky želim visoke bete i velike trbuhe  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow2

Evo da javim,IMAMO  :Heart: , veliki smo 1.31 cm :Very Happy: 
Neznam kako vama cure, meni je cekanje ovog uzv bilo gore nego cekanje bete..
I dalje moram mirovat, al ne vise strogo lezat.. 
Idemo korak po korak..

----------


## Loly

*Shadow* divne vijesti! Koliko si točno tjedana trudna?

----------


## sara10

> Čestitke novopečenim trudnicama ))) ....sretno do kraja
> Mi smo sutra  punih 15 tt 
> I u bolnici smo radi krvarenja ,,, pozdrav svima


*Crvenkapice* kako si, jel krvarenje stalo ili nije, jesi u bolnici do daljnjega? 
Želim da ti prestane krvarenje i ostatak trudnoće bude miran, nakon svega si stvarno zaslužila imati mirnu trudnoću!

----------


## Shadow2

> *Shadow* divne vijesti! Koliko si točno tjedana trudna?


Danas 7+ 5 
Na prvi uzv sam bila 5+ 5.. tada se vidjela gestacijska i zumanjcana. 
Narucena sam ponovo za 15 dana( sto je danas)
I bilo mi je ajme cekat ovaj perod od 15 dana.
Ali evo docekala srculence :Wink:

----------


## boogie woogie

BRAVO *Shadow*  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shadow2

> BRAVO *Shadow*


Tnx :Wink: )
Pratimo se,SUTRA SI TI NA REDU!

----------


## Inesz

> *Inesz*, svi podaci koji te zanimaju su ti u radu koji je moguce otvoriti i procitati. Ovo je peer reviewed rad, sa vrlo cistom statistikom. Ako se zele diskreditirati rezultate necijeg rada, onda se to potkrijepi drugim znanstvenim rezultatima.


Prelistala sam  taj rad, i vidjela da su trudnice obuhvaćene istraživanjem bile u dobi od 24 do 46 godina.  

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/15/2/469.long
The patients' ages ranged from 24–46 years (including egg recipients) with a mean of 34 years." Među promatranim trudnoćama nalaze se i trudnoće iz 34 ciklusa donacije jajnih stanica. Rad se bavi samo prediktivnom vrjednošću visine bhcg-ana ishod trudnoće bez da uzima u obradu i izračun utjecaj drugih izrazito snažnih  prediktore ishoda trudnoće kao što su npr. godine žene.

Nitko ne spori njihovo istraživanje, niti njihovu statističku obradu i prezentaciju rezultata. Samo, trudnoća je prekompleksan biološki proces da bi se njen ishod mogao predivjeti na temelju proučavanja izoliranog parametra.

----------


## bubekica

> Samo, trudnoća je prekompleksan biološki proces da bi se njen ishod mogao predivjeti na temelju proučavanja izoliranog parametra.


X

i to sto skupina A (?) ima 0% ne znaci da ce nasa forumska skupina A imati 0%.

----------


## funky

> Funky, meni bio t u nedjelju 2 blastice a neznam kad mi je dan za b jer nisam dobila nikakvu uputu ni usmenu ni otpisno pismo pa se ravnam po tebi ... 4.4?


Ja cu betu radit u subotu,5.4 ,po tome ti bi trebala 4.4. S obzirom da imamo blastice, mozes i dan prije,ja cu se probat suzdrzat od testova..odmaras li, meni su rekli dan dva strogog mirovanja,a onda na lagano

----------


## boogie woogie

*Inesz*  naravno da je trudnoca kompleksna i da je milijun parametara bitno, pa nitko to ne osporava. no ovaj rad je pokazao upravo koliko se moze predvidjeti o njenom ishodu samo na temelju HCG-a 14. i 21. dan. a i ta beta je pokazatelj mase drugih skrivenih varijabli, pa ne prati se bez razloga.

*bubi*, nazalost najvjerojatnije znaci, probaj naci slucaj ovdje na forumu da ne, mada jedna lasta ne cini proljece. grupa A sam bila osobno 2x ove godine, i oba su neslavno zavrsila. 

ono sto je vaznije je da je nedavno jedna nasa forumasica imala "niske bete" u pocetku i jedna druga forumasica joj je rekla da se ne nada previse, medjutim, ova objavljena statistika pokazuje da se moze nadati oko 44%-50%, sto nije zanemarivo!   :Smile: 

treba razumjet da smo mi novopecene trudnice pune strahova i trauma nazalost skupljenih iz prethodnih iskustava. Nikome nece naskoditi ako mu se kaze- gle, grupa D si, najbolje su ti sanse za pozitivan ishod! ili, ne brini, jos uvijek imas dobre sanse, 50:50, drz se! 

ajde povlacim se, necemo sad pretvarat forum u "pissing competition". peace svima  :Love:  a curama u postupku zelim dobre bete!!  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

ja sam prva koja cu reagirat negativno na niske bete, ali uvijek postoje izuzeci.
ne kuzim zasto ovo shvacas kao napad pa samo raspravljamo.

----------


## žužy

*boogie*,moja beta je 14. dnt (trodn.) bila 572, a 21. dnt je bila 9714.
Kaj veliš? :Cool: 
Zato ti ja ne volim statistike,jer to što je neka žena negdje uspjela dobit bebu s takvim betama,ne znači da ću i ja.
Ali.Kao što si napisala,nikome neće naškodjeti da kažeš-sve će bit ok,drži se...stoga,sam ti piši.  :peace:  :pivo:

----------


## boogie woogie

*zuzy* nabijas mi komplexe sa tom beturinom!
jesu blizici?

*bubi* samo ne volim ako jedna drugu poklapamo, mi smo zene/buduce majke i trebamo biti njezne jedna prema drugoj  :Smile:  pa sve smo na istoj strani!!  :Teletubbies:

----------


## boogie woogie

joj oprosti, nisam skuzila da je to bilo prije  :Sad:  zao mi je *zuzy*.
a da, statistika nije staklena kugla, samo daje vjerojatnost. a naravno kad igras jednom onda te se ne tice, ili je 1 ili 0. no ako nas igra 100 onda ce statistika imati utjecaja na grupu, ili ako pojedinac igra 100 puta  :Wink:  ne smije se naravno zaboravit sta statistika znaci. nema nikakve garancije, samo sanse. a i ako su 99% sanse uvijek se moze desiti 1%, sto sam ja nazalost na svojoj kozi iskusila....

----------


## Kadauna

ja se ipak moram složiti s boogie woogie i reći da stvarno ukazuje u vjerojatnosti .... nije ovo sve skupa uopće bezveze.... 

žužy - rečeno je da 90% takvih beta je "on the safe side" ali ne i 100% pa si ti nažalost tako i upala u skupinu od 10% koja nije imala sretan ishod. 

I Inesz, koliko god se ne slažeš - mislim da ovaj rad (iz 1999.godine) ipak jeste više nego indikativan, ovo sam i ja našla imajući svoje trudnoće - dvije ongoing pregnancies i jedna koja to nije bila i imala sam od početka nižu betu - biokemijska

----------


## Inesz

Nitko imalo educiran o problematici ne može nijekati prediktivnu vrijednost bhcg-a, ali držim ovdje potrebnim naglasiti da vrijednost bhcg nije  jedini prediktor ishoda trudnoće. Puno je tu faktora koje bi trebalo razmatrati.

----------


## aprilili

> Dakle drage moje cure i ako ima još kojeg dečka osim mene tu. Dogodilo se čudo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Nakon 4 i nešto više godina! 
> Draga popiškila plus nakon što joj je kasnila 5 dana. 
> Radili betu jučer, ona je iznosila 670!!!!!!!! Smijali smo i plakali istovremeno. Trenutno smo u oblacima ali znamo da je to tek početak. Sljedeći korak je ponovna beta u ponedjeljak i ako bude sve u redu ultrazvuk u srijedu.
> 
> Uglavnom još ne možemo vjerovati da se ovo nama dešava, do sada su uvijek bili minusi i nule na testu i papiru pa je ovo veliki šok za nas, ali idemo dan po dan za sada. 
> Inače stavili smo sve postrani jedno vrijeme od prošlog postupka, posvetili se više sebi, gradnji kuće, jedino što smo odradili je posjet bioenergičaru kao jedan zadnji korak prije sljedećeg postupka i to je bilo to. E sad, što je pomoglo? To samo dragi Bog zna....


Boze kako si dobar. Prekrasne vijesti!!!! Cestitam Vam i zelim mirnu i urednu trudnocu  :Klap:

----------


## bubekica

Nitko te ne poklapa, samo nam se misljenja ne poklapaju u potpunosti, a svaka ima pravo reci svoje, nadam se  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Govoris da nema 100%, a pise da je za jednu od grupa sansa 0%, to je isto sto i 100% samo na kontra stranu. Ti postoci rezultat su istrazivanja na odredjenoj skupini pacijentica, znam za slucaj jako jako male bete i rodjenim djetetom (ne sjecam se tocno, ali mislim da je bila 8 na 12dpo)

----------


## boogie woogie

vjerojatno je na dan 21 presla 200, i to je vec grupa B, s 44% sanse  :Wink:  (samo ako duplas svaka 48 sata ispada na 22 dan 256 a znamo da se beta i zalaufa preko 2, no ako nisu mjerili onda nis, no pitaj je pa bas da vidimo).

----------


## bubekica

Cemu onda uopce vadjenje na 14dpo u istrazivanju?

----------


## boogie woogie

da se vidi dal si grupa B ili C

----------


## bubekica

Ja bih te brojke uzela kao podatke odredjenog istrazivanja, a ne kao sanse, pogotovo uzevsi u obzir tih 0%, ne postoji vjerojatnost 0.

----------


## boogie woogie

pa da, to je statistika na tih 450 IVF trudnoca, zena razne reproduktive dobi, bez obzira na dob i dijagnozu i ostale faktore (muske, broj pokusaja, itd)

----------


## žužy

Ja se često sjetim beta naših *Inesz* i *Ginger*...
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54020-j...akon+transfera

nadam se da se ne ljute..

----------


## bubekica

> pa da, to je statistika na tih 450 IVF trudnoca, zena razne reproduktive dobi, bez obzira na dob i dijagnozu i ostale faktore (muske, broj pokusaja, itd)


Tocno to, statistika. Ali koristi se za procjeni vjerojatnosti, koja po meni nikad ne bi trebala bit 0. Moze bit <0,01% ili neki slican prikaz, ali ne 0%

----------


## boogie woogie

gle *bubi*, bez obzira kaj ti ne volis ili ne vjerujes u statistiku, ja ti svejedno zelim da dodjes u grupu D cim prije!  :fige:

----------


## Snekica

Ja sam već 5 godina na ovom forumu (MPO  :Sad:  ) i do sad nisam pratila te grupe ABCD. I to mi je mrvu smješno (u pozitivnom smislu) jer smo nekad pratile da li je pozitivna beta, pa dal se dupla nakon 2 dana, pa opet nakon 2 ako je bila malo niža... Neke i još koji put više! Sve dok se ne bi na UZV pokazalo malo kucajuće srculence. A sad se s tim grupama osjećam tako staro, kao neka bakica od 80 godina kojoj se uvali smartphone, a jedva zna promjeniti program na TV-u  :Laughing: 
Cure moje, nemojte se grupirati po nikakvim statistikama, sve ste *trudne* i sve očekujte najbolji mogući ishod!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## boogie woogie

hahaha, ma *Snekica* u biti je zezancija. nasli tu neki rad koji nam puse u korist pa pjevamo  :Sing: 
i dalje je po "starom", prati se duplanje, pa srce  :Wink: 

 :Joggler:

----------


## bubekica

*boogie* hvala!

----------


## Angus

Čekala sam danas s jednom curom kojoj je isti dan dc kao i meni i ona me pita koja mi je debljine endometrijs, koliki mi je E2, a ja pojma neman i nisam ni znala da je sad to nešto vazno jer se ne želim puno s tim opterećivati da nebi sebi stvorila dodatnu nervozu. Eto jedino šta znam je da imam 3 folikula na jednom i 4 na drugom. Doktor je danas bio zadovoljan i nešto je promrmljao 15mm. Međutim čitajući forumvidim da druge cure imaju puno vise folikula. Sutra navečer 9dc stoperica i petak ujutro punkcija.

----------


## zd mare

toncek ja sam ti pila klomifene kod insiminacije i nisam imala nikakvi nuspojava..

----------


## Zeljka33

> Ja cu betu radit u subotu,5.4 ,po tome ti bi trebala 4.4. S obzirom da imamo blastice, mozes i dan prije,ja cu se probat suzdrzat od testova..odmaras li, meni su rekli dan dva strogog mirovanja,a onda na lagano


Meni biologija rekla da sljedećih pet dana traje implantacija i da ne podizem nista teško i da ne radim fizičke poslove koji opterećuju trbušne mišice. Samo sam prvi dan malo vise mirovala,a drugi sam već na poslu bila. Iz iskustva prije 6 g- prvi postupak sam mirovala deset dana i na kraju 0 a psihički izludila. Drugi postupak uopće nisam mirovala, zametci bili lošiji i imala stresan period i na kraju uspjesno- malecka od 5 g upravo spava do mene  :Wink: . Tako da to s previše mirovanja mislim da nista ne pomaže


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

Zeljka, ako se dobro sjecam imala si dosta folikula, budi oprezna kako ne bi doslo do hiperstimulacije, sjedenje je najgori polozaj za jajnike. Nisam pristasa mirovanja, ali mi koje smo pod vecim rizikom bi se trebale malo vise pripaziti. S druge strane, ja cca 7-8 dana nakon punkcije jedva ustajem iz kreveta, ocito je kod tebe puno bolja situacija. Sretno!

----------


## Zeljka33

> Zeljka, ako se dobro sjecam imala si dosta folikula, budi oprezna kako ne bi doslo do hiperstimulacije, sjedenje je najgori polozaj za jajnike. Nisam pristasa mirovanja, ali mi koje smo pod vecim rizikom bi se trebale malo vise pripaziti. S druge strane, ja cca 7-8 dana nakon punkcije jedva ustajem iz kreveta, ocito je kod tebe puno bolja situacija. Sretno!


Ovaj put mi je bilo najmanje bolno,jer sijecam se prošli put nisam mogla ustati 2 dana, a sada mi je prvi dan bilo isto kao i sad. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## funky

Mene nije bolila ni punkcija,ni nakon nje,ali sam par dana bila strasno umorna,nemocna...
sad mi je super,evo na lagano danas,definitivno necu prelezati,ali poslusala sam savjet o ova prva dva,tri dana....hiper niti ne pomisljam,kaze dr.P da su se jajnici vec dosta smirili,tako da se nadam da je najgore iza nas! Sretno cure,da ugledamo velike bete!!!

----------


## Šiškica

Cure imam dvojbu pa bi vas molila za savjet!!

Napravila sam drugi test i negativan je , službena beta je u ponedjeljak  a ja bi vrlo rado prekinula terapiju Utrogestanom i Decortin tabletama.

Što vi inače napravite prekidate terapiju same ili čekate da doktor kaže to je to ??

----------


## bubekica

Nikad ne prekidam terapiju prije bete. Mozda da izvadis ranije pa onda prekines?

----------


## Šiškica

Da to mi je i MM savjetovao !!! 

 jedino utrogestan smanjujem na 2X2 zbog posla.

----------


## andream

Šiškice ne prekidaj terapiju. Testovi nisu pouzdani (i ja sam jednom tako prekinula a ono beta pozitivna).

----------


## mona22

drage moje nisam baš aktivna u zadnje vrijeme pa sam se malo out...
pa da nebi nekog zaboravila šaljem kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vibre za sve..pozdrav i sretno Vam u koj god fazi da jeste  :Kiss:

----------


## mari80

drage cure, evo davam se javi mari, mene je moja briga oko niske bete skoro pa pojela, znate ono 13 dan nakon transfera 122, i 15 dan 258... danas odem kod svog gin po uputnicu i kad je vidio koliko silno brinem nagovori me na ultrazvuk... opirala sam se i govorila dr pustite me do sub tad imam pregeld na VV, al on kaze tolika briga i napetost ne mogu biti dobri... kad ono u maternici on vidi dvije zumanjcene vrecice!!!!! kaze moze ukazivati na mogucnost blizanaca , plod se jos ne vidi. danas je 5 plus 3 dana... imam i cistu na lijevom jajniku pa sad valjda to nece nastetiti trudnoci... nadam se d ace dalje se sve super razvijati... i cure ne prekidajte terapiju meni je nakon transfera dviju blastocisti 9 dan test bio full negativan.. a bita poprilicno niska... cuda se dogadjaju treba vjerovati... sve vas grlim i hrabrim u postupcima, zaista samo treba razmisljati cudo ce se dogoditi i meni, mozda ne sad , al dogodit ce se.... svima puno srece i dobre vjere!!

----------


## bubekica

*mari* to su lijepe vijesti! sretno u subotu!

----------


## mari80

hvala bubekice... nadamo se samo najboljem  :Smile:

----------


## zdravka82

Cure, dobila nalaz bete 13dnt 139,1.. jel to ok? dr. mi se ne javlja...

----------


## bubekica

*zdravka* na osnovu jedne bete tesko je reci, treba vidjeti duplanje. sretno!

----------


## zdravka82

hvala bubekice!

----------


## bubekica

i da, dr. a. ti nema do subote!

----------


## mari80

Zdravka ne brini, meni je beta bila 122, na 13dnt 2 blastocisti. ne znam koji si dan imala transfer. a nakon 15 dan mi je beta bila 258... ja sam zvala alebica i on je rekao da je to u redu beta... eto ako ti nesto znaci...

----------


## zdravka82

znam, dao mi je broj od doktorice da njoj javim,al ona se ne javlja...

----------


## zdravka82

Mari i ja sam imala transfer 5.dan,1 blastocista. hvala ti, ovo mi puno znaci! gledam tu po forumu i nailazim samo na velike vrijednosti bete...

----------


## zdravka82

Dobila doktoricu, kaze da je mala beta,al da nastavim sa terapijom i ponovim u petak..

----------


## ljubilica

*Mari80* jako lijepe vijesti
*Zdravka82* sretno, bit ce to dobro

----------


## mari80

> Mari i ja sam imala transfer 5.dan,1 blastocista. hvala ti, ovo mi puno znaci! gledam tu po forumu i nailazim samo na velike vrijednosti bete...


tako sma se i ja izludjivala, a sad ginekolog kaze da vidi dvije gestacijske vrecice i da eto sve je moguće pa i blizanci s betom 122... sve ce biti u redu... moramo vjerovati... bolje neg se izluditi...

----------


## slavonika

zdravka ~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak!

----------


## geronimo

meni to uopće ne zvuči kao mala beta :neznam:

----------


## geronimo

Bila danas ujutro na folikulometriji....8DC Imam tri folikula oko 11cm i endometrij 6 mm. Doktor je zadovoljan. Dobila sam još malo stimulacije gonalom jer idem na ivf.Pretpostavljam da će punkcija biti u utorak..
Slijedeći pregled u petak

----------


## zdravka82

Hvala vam drage moje! Nadam se da nije mala i da ce se pravilno duplati.. Joj treba prezivjeti do petka..

----------


## slavonika

> Hvala vam drage moje! Nadam se da nije mala i da ce se pravilno duplati.. Joj treba prezivjeti do petka..


sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sadie

Ja sam svoje odbrojala u ponedjeljak s velebnih 0,3. Već danas smo bili na dogovoru za dalje i za 10-ak dana opet počinjem odbrojavati.  :Smile:  Ne očekujem nužno trudnoću iz 2. pokušaja, ali bitno je da pokušavamo i stalno radimo. Za 3 mjeseca idemo na stimulirani IVF, dotad nižemo prirodnjake. Naš se novčanik ne veseli, ali mi da.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Destiny child

Hvala na info. Stvarno si ti to brzo riješila u sekundarnom. Pa ja razmišljam da iskoristim svojih 9 smrznutih komada tek toliko da ne propadnu, nije da se nadam nešto previše.  Nije da imam puno vremena za razmišljanje, a s druge strane nisam spremna za novi stimulirani. Za sada ne razmišljam o stimuliranom postupku, ali sekundarni mislim da bi mogao biti ove godine. Treba mi malo odmora od svega. Dojila sam malenog do 20 mjeseci, sada imam i hipotireozu na lijekovima sam (što prije prvog postupka nisam imala, još ne znaju da li je to posljedica stimulacije, trudnoće ili se vuklo potiho godinama), moram zaliječiti neke svoje stare boljke (helicobacter) koje nisam liječila od 2010 zbog postupka, trudnoće i dojenja. Rado bih da maleni ima brata ili seku, a sa druge strane najbitnije mu je da ima zdravu mamu s obzirom na to koliko je za mene vezan...Kada sam prvi put išla u postupak to je bilo pošto poto, a sada kad imam njega nisam više u tom filmu. Tko zna možda me prebaci za koju godinu opet, poznavajući sebe moglo bi. 

Bez obzira na sve, da ga nema išla bih i 20 puta u stimulirani da ga dobijem tek toliko da se razumijemo , da cure koje se još bore za prvu trudnoću ne steknu krivi dojam :Smile:  Ipak je lakše kombinirati kada već imaš jedno dijete. Želim vam svima sreću u postupcima. I još nešto ...mog dragog su rekla bih prvi put površno obradili, donio je na vv nalaz uzv testisa od svog liječnika opće medicine gdje je sve bilo bo, da bi sada kod privatnog urologa uzv pokazao varikocelu koju smo operacijom mogli vjerojatno riješiti i prije prvog postupka. 
Pa cure koje ste u postupcima, a inače je problem muški faktor , preporučujem da ako treba i platite privatnog urologa da napravi dobru obradu. Nama bi to vjerojatno riješilo puno gubljenja vremena na ponavljane spermiograme koji su samo bili sve gori i gori, a možda bi cijela priča završila i trudnoćom iz prirodnog postupka.

----------


## Krtica

Geronimo odlično za folikuliće. Samo nek fino rastu i endić nek se deblja!! Samo nam javljaj vijesti. Sama se pikaš?

----------


## Inesz

> Bila danas ujutro na folikulometriji....8DC Imam tri folikula oko 11cm i endometrij 6 mm. Doktor je zadovoljan. Dobila sam još malo stimulacije gonalom jer idem na ivf.Pretpostavljam da će punkcija biti u utorak..
> Slijedeći pregled u petak



11 mm  :Smile:  folikuli su je li da?
imaš li i manjih folikula?

----------


## Zeljka33

Mari80 ~~~~~~~~~~~za dvije mrvice  :Smile: 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## Zeljka33

Zdravka~~~~~~~~~za duplanje bete

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## geronimo

Imam nešto manjih ali ova tri su najveći...možda gonal još malo potakne i ostale. Danas mi je sestra pokazala kako da smućkam smjesu i piknem se pa ću sutra sama. Javim kako je prošlo  :Smile: . Jedanput sam dala sebi štopericu u trbuh pa me i nije toliko trta.
Joj i ja se nadam da će ovaj peti put viti uspješan...baš sam danas bila vesela nakon pregleda...

----------


## geronimo

> 11 mm  folikuli su je li da?
> imaš li i manjih folikula?


ha ha tipfeler...naravno mm...bilo bi zanimljivo vidjeti folikul od 11 cm :Laughing:

----------


## Inesz

imaš li i manjih folikula? ili samo ova 3?

----------


## lulu79

Pozdrav svim trudilicama i cestitke novim trudnicama,....neka je skolski dosadno do samog kraja,.....evo i mi se lagano spremamo za fet,....

----------


## geronimo

> imaš li i manjih folikula? ili samo ova 3?


da, ali mi nije rekao koliki su...moda ih Gonal malo nabilda  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Cure moje drage sretno!

----------


## ljubilica

Cure da i vas pitam. Sutra imam 1.uzv pa me zanima da li da stavim jutarnji utric ili hoce li bit kakvih problema ako ga ne stavim? s obzirom kako to curi, neznam sta da radim

----------


## bubekica

ne vidim zasto bi to bio problem, mi i na transfer idemo s curkajucim utrogestanima  :Smile: 
one koje su koristile crinone znat ce o cemu pricam - ako on ne smeta, ne smetaju ni utrogestani.

----------


## ljubilica

U Petrovoj ne...

----------


## bubekica

u petrovu ides na uzv? za uzv ne smeta utrogestan, a u petrovoj ti nece raditi nista drugo osim uzv. da ti ginic radi papu, briseve ili stupanj cistoce, smetalo bi. naravno, ako je tebi neugodno, stavi veceras malo kasnije pa sutra nakon uzv.

----------


## funky

> angus i jedan folikul može biti dosta,naravno da je bolje da ih je više,15mm ti je veličina folikula 
> funky mislili smo u split jer smo iz zadra pa  nam je najzgodnije...i ja se nadam da će biti ok,jer kad sam se spremala za insiminaciju ,neznam više koliko kutija antibiotika smo popili,da mi moj gin ,nije više znao što bi mi dao


Ma nemoj mi spominjat upale,doduse,u mene su sve bile u mjehuru,nakon tone antibiotika pomogao mi je uvin caj kojeg sam pila mjesec ipo bez prestanka...ali od tada vec dugo je sve ok..
ides u cito ili kbc?
Sretno curama na punkciji, a nakon nje, samo odmor, puno tekucine

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure,

da javim da je naš FET ponovno odgođen. Doktor je u startu imao nedoumice zbog tanašnjog endometrija - na 14dc je bio 6,7mm. No za jedan dan - dakle do jučer (15dc) - mi je endometrij porastao na čak 9,5mm što je super. Međutim struktura odnosno gornji sloj endometrija se mom doku baš nije svidio - rekao je, citiram, da endometrij "ne valja" i da smatra da su šanse za implantaciju jako male. Kad sam čula ovo, naravno da nisam inzistirala na transferu. 

Savjetovao mi je histeroskopiju - a zatim u ciklusu kad budemo išli na FET uzimanje kombinacije Estrofema i progesterona. 

Da li je netko od vas u prvom dijelu ciklusa koristio Estrofem i pretpostavljam Utrogestan ili Duphaston u kombinaciji? Kad se kreće? Od 2dc?

----------


## bubekica

Anka, zao mi je sto su odgodili, ali zelim da ti histeroskopija donese napredak, moju pricu znas. 
Sto se tice estrofema, uzimala sam ga u FET-u jednom od 2dc drugi put od 3dc, a utrogestane od dana kad je endometrij postigao zadovoljavajucu debljinu. S tim da je razlika jer se kod mene prirodno nista ne dogadja - nema ovulacije.

----------


## Loly

*Bubaba* sve znaš  :Heart:  Sretno draga!
*Angus i* tebi puno sriće na punkciji!

----------


## Loly

*ljubilice* sretno na uzv, ~~~~~~~~~~ za maleno  :Heart: 
*Anka* žao mi je radi odgođenog postupka, nadam se da će nakon histeroskopije biti dobitno!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Hvala, cure!

Čudno mi je to što je rekao da ćemo kombinacijom Estrofema i progesterona utjecati na endometrij te sam ga shvatila da bi s jednim i s drugim hormonom išli od početka ciklusa - što nema smisla jer progesteron nastupa tek poslije O. Ma krivo sam ga shvatila! Previše sam se uzrujala kad mi je rekao i nisam se snašla pitati išta u tom trenutku.

Bubekice - nadam se da će i tebi histeroskopija donijeti uspjeh i trudnoću ubrzo!

----------


## zdravka82

Cure moja beta 13dnt 139, 15dnt 90, znate li sta to znaci?

----------


## ARIANM

Nažalost biokemijska  :Sad:  Grlim  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 

Ljubilica kako je prošao uzv?

Meni nestao onaj osjećaj pms-a,ali strah je ostao. Gledam u te gaćice stalno ko da ću blago unutra naći  :Laughing:

----------


## zdravka82

Hvala ti...  :Sad:

----------


## geronimo

zdravka82 žao mi je :Sad: 

Bila danas na pregledu 10DC. Imam 4 folikula 18,17,15,15 mm. Ova dva velika su kao super a ova dva još imaju šanske. Dobila sam gonal za danas i sutra. Sutra štoperica a ponedjeljak aspiracija.

----------


## ljubilica

UZV  prosao dobro, vidi se gm 12 mm. Tresla sam se kao prut. Opet idem za 2 tjedna.
*Anka* ja sam pila Estrofem od 1.dc

----------


## *sunisshining*

Cure bokic... nije me bilo neko vrime pa da prijavim. Znaci napravljen mi je ipak AIH u ovom prirodnom ciklusu. Ne nadam se puno...

Zdravka82 bas mi je zao...pratila san te i bas se veselila tom nenadanom uspjehu...ali gledaj to pozitivno. Bar znas da do trudnoce moze doc. Samo hrabro naprid! 

Svima puno pozitiveeee i da vam svima sunce izađe.  :Wink: 

P.s. Toliko san naucila na ovom forumu. Puno hvala i svaka cast na trudu svima koji svoje vrijeme izdvajaju za pomoc nama neukima...  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*zdravka82* ,žao mi je...  :Love: 
*anka*,vidiš kak na prvu izgleda da je super a onda ipak nije...pitam se po čemu po dr vidi,mislim,dal se to ultrazvukom zbilja tak može procijeniti kolko valja... zanimljivo za znati.
Kad ideš na histero.,sljedeči ciklus?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*ljubilica*,  :Very Happy:  za mrvušku!
Svim curkama u bilo kojoj fazi postupka  :fige:  do neba za uspjeh!

----------


## bubekica

*ljubilica*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## malena2

Draga anka ja sam  nakon prvog poroda zaradila ashermana i od tada muku mucim s debljinom endometrija.
Napravila dvije histeroskopije.U postupak krecem s estrofemom malo veca doza od preporucene,endometrij se zadeblja lijepo i prvi ivf bila je biokemijska,evo sada sam cekalica bete.
Cure jel u poliklinici sunce u splitu  bude isti dan?

----------


## Zeljka33

> Cure moja beta 13dnt 139, 15dnt 90, znate li sta to znaci?


Draga Zdravka, zao  je   :Sad:   ..drži se , odmori se i nek sljedeći put bude dobitni

----------


## Shadow2

> Draga anka ja sam  nakon prvog poroda zaradila ashermana i od tada muku mucim s debljinom endometrija.
> Napravila dvije histeroskopije.U postupak krecem s estrofemom malo veca doza od preporucene,endometrij se zadeblja lijepo i prvi ivf bila je biokemijska,evo sada sam cekalica bete.
> Cure jel u poliklinici sunce u splitu  bude isti dan?



U poliklinici sunce nalaz bete ti je tek sljedeci dan( jer salju u Zagreb),a u analize ti je isti dan,ako ih zamolis da bude brze,onda bude  za jedno dva sata gotovo.
Analizu lab..imas  tamo di je cito,ili u Dugopolju.

----------


## Shadow2

Cestitam Ljubilice :Very Happy:

----------


## Shadow2

Zdravka nije utjeha,ali to je super znak.bit ce sljedeci put,drzim :fige:

----------


## bubaba

Loly hvala ti srećice. 

Uglavnom cure, evo preživila sam punkciju i dobila 15 jajnih stanica..sad vas molim samo da mi držite fige da se lipo oplode ...

----------


## bubaba

Draga Anka jako mi je žao što ti je odgođen FET. Ti se vjerovatno sjećaš moje muke kod tog tvog doktora. Tj. tvog sadašnjeg moga bivšeg dr. Jer mene je 5 puta vratio sa transfera..Znam da ti nije lako i mislim na tebe. 
Nikad neću zaboraviti kako bih se osjećala kad bi se nakon skoro dva tjedna provedena u zagrebu vraćala kući bez obavljenog posla i sva u suzama..Drži se

----------


## zdravka82

Drage moje suborke, hvala vam na rijecima utjehe.. Jedino vi razumijete kako se osjecam.. Kao sto ste rekle sad bar znam da mozemo ostvariti trudnocu.. 

Ljubilice cestitam!! 

Svim ostalim curama koje su u postupku i cekalicama saljem vibrice za uspjeh!

----------


## ljubilica

*Zdravka* bas mi je zao.... Valjda tako mora biti. Mi smo snazne i mozemo sve to podnjeti.. Imam osjecaj da je jedini zenin zadatak  biti zabrinut i sekirati se iz dana u dan. Al mozemo mi to  :Love:

----------


## BlueI

> angus i jedan folikul može biti dosta,naravno da je bolje da ih je više,15mm ti je veličina folikula 
> funky mislili smo u split jer smo iz zadra pa  nam je najzgodnije...i ja se nadam da će biti ok,jer kad sam se spremala za insiminaciju ,neznam više koliko kutija antibiotika smo popili,da mi moj gin ,nije više znao što bi mi dao


probaj uzet beta glukan ... on je za imunitet al ako je koja upala ili bilo kakve bakterije da ih rišit  :Smile:  ...

----------


## Noemi

Jucer krenuli sa injekcijama  :Smile:  idemo dan po dan i nadamo se najboljemu! Cure puno sreće ,vidim da forum prsti od pozitivnih beta!!!  :Smile:

----------


## saan

Noemi sretno do neba :Very Happy:

----------


## malena2

> U poliklinici sunce nalaz bete ti je tek sljedeci dan( jer salju u Zagreb),a u analize ti je isti dan,ako ih zamolis da bude brze,onda bude  za jedno dva sata gotovo.
> Analizu lab..imas  tamo di je cito,ili u Dugopolju.


jel i kod ovog bude kod cita isti dan tj .kroz jutro ili popodne tek.

----------


## Shadow2

Je bude ti isti dan( kazem ako im naznacis/zamolis bude za dva sata gotovo najvise). 
Lijevo od ulaza u cito,ti je ulaz u analizu.

----------


## Noemi

eeee pa draga moja hvala tiiiiii :Kiss:

----------


## malena2

hvala ti!

----------


## geronimo

Sutra idem na punkciju. Jučer u 23h uzela štopericu. Danas osjećam laganu napetost i molim Boga da ne puknu do sutra..sigurno su sada već veliki i zato ih osjećam.
Drž' te fige cure. Sutra se javim sa novostima

----------


## zdravka82

Geronimo sretno sutra!! Nek bude bezbolna punkcija i puno jajnih stanica!  :Smile:

----------


## funky

> Geronimo sretno sutra!! Nek bude bezbolna punkcija i puno jajnih stanica!


Potpisujem!
A ti se Zdravka drzi, nadam se da ce ti iduci put biti dobitan!

----------


## ARIANM

Geronimo sretno!!!

----------


## Zeljka33

Geronimo sretnooooo!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## kameleon

ljubilice  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~dalje 
anka, žao mi je jako zbog odgode, mene su sekundarni ubijali, znala sam svaki dan u tjednu biti u bolnici, a na kraju ništa od plivača i tako iz mjeseca u mjesec..sve se preživi samo da dođemo do cilja!  :Kiss: 
zdravka82  :Love:  žao mi je..
geronimo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepe zrele js!!!!
sunisshining ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za aih!!
svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba za šta god treba!!!
i ja imam prijavak s konzultacija, predložena histeroskopija prije idućeg stimuliranog, i imunološke pretrage i one na trombofiliju...do jeseni skupljam papiriće... :Raspa:

----------


## Kadauna

Tigrical je rodila jučer i u to ime sam već popila virtualnu rakijcu. 

Ali u ime dobrih starih vremena te običaja na ovom forumu, isto tako otvaram jutro uz 
tople napitke - virtualnu kavu, čaj, itd.  :Coffee: 

i za one hrabrije - evo runda rakijce  :pivo:

----------


## sara38

Hvala Kadauna! Jutros ću baš s guštom nazdravit! 
I šaljem svima puno dobrih vibri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## žužy

:mama: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Cure* - hvala na informacijama i lijepim riječima...

*Žužy* - taj UZV me je jako bolio, ali ne bi vjerojatno da nisam imala izrazito jake ovulacijske bolove... Ali je on stvarno detaljno pregledao - sa svih strana. I u jednom trenutku mi je okrenuo ekran i kaže mi da pogledam taj endometrij i da se uvjerim da ne valja.... Odakle ja da to zaključim??? Nemam pojma tumačiti taj UZV.... Ono što sam vidjela da je slika bila dosta šatirana  - znači nije bilo sve u boji - nego tu i tamo su bila kao neka tamnija mjesta. Zato vjerujem da je on po tome zaključio da endometrij nije baš nešto.

----------


## žužy

*anka*,da..kak da ti sama skužiš kad ni neznaš kaj trebaš gledati  :Love: 
Kaj sad dalje,ste dogovorili?

----------


## malena2

evo moja beta 1,2

----------


## Aliki

Svim pikalicama i čekalicama puuuno figa i vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :fige: 
Kod mene umjesto pikanje Gonalom još uvijek pikanjem Decapeptylom i čekanje M, ako se udostoji doći  :štrika: 
*Malena*, žao mi je zbog bete  :Sad:

----------


## geronimo

Bok cure....dobili smo 4 js :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Spermiogram je odličan.....daj bože da ovaj put bude dobitan

----------


## Kadauna

malena2,glavu gore, što planirate sljedeće?

Geronimo, bravo za 4 js samo od klomifena i  koliko još gonala si primila? Gdje se liječiš? neobičan protokol, zašto su ti išli na polustimulaciju?


Ja danas nešto sentimentalna - pa se sjetih svih hrabrih žena, svih parova hrabrih koji su prije 30ak godina išle na IVF - kojima bi se jajne stanice vadile operativno  - laparoskopijom i koji bi ulazili u cijeli postupak znajući da je uspješnost tek negdje oko 1-2%. HVala svim tim ženama i parovima što su nama utabali put

----------


## Aliki

*Geronimo*, bravo! Neka bude što više embrija  :Klap:

----------


## carrie2812

Cure evo da se javim.....12dnt test je negativsn  :Sad:   :Sad: 
...sutra idem vadit betu jer se valjda nadam nekom cudu....

----------


## carrie2812

Evo da i tu javim....12dnt, test negativan  :Sad:   :Sad: 
Sutra idem ipak vadit betu..nadam se nekom cudu...

----------


## Dulcinea

*malena2*  drži se  :Love: 

*geronimo* odlično! 

Sretno *carrie2812*!

Moja jadna beta samo 10,70  :Sad:  To bi bila biokemijska? 14dnt je danas. Još moram ponovit u srijedu

----------


## žužy

*Dulcinea,malena2*,žao mi je cure..  :Love:  :Love: 

*carrie2812* ,  :fige:  da je još bilo prerano za plusić!

*geronimo*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravi party u labu,i neka bude smrzlića!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Malena, Dulcinea* , jako, jako mi je žao.... Držite se!!!ž

Žužy - prvo histeroskopija pa ponovni pokušaj FETa uz Estrofem i progesteron. Takav je dogovor.

----------


## vatra86

> *Dulcinea,malena2*,žao mi je cure.. 
> 
> *carrie2812* ,  da je još bilo prerano za plusić!
> 
> *geronimo*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravi party u labu,i neka bude smrzlića!


Ja cu na ovo veeeliki X

I jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za navalu pozitivnih beta

----------


## geronimo

Nisam još bila na popisu za lijekove pa smo krenuli sa klomifenom da vidimo sto ćemo dobiti i onnda kad je doktor 8DC vidio da bi se još neki mogli razviti je odlučio dati  mi još malo gonala...i dobili 4 dobra folikula,

----------


## funky

Carrie, Malena, zao mi je. Zdravka,bit ce jednom za sve nas...

----------


## ARIANM

Geronimo jesi li ti u Vg? Ja sam ovaj postupak imala isti scenarij u Vg. Klomifen + 3 gonala, 4 folikula i 4 js, sg malo bolji nego inače,s obzirom na dijagnozu ne može niti biti extra. Dvije su se oplodile i vraćena su dva embrija 3 dan. Beta se vidi iz potpisa,a sad nestrpljivo čekamo prvi uzv. Tebi od srca želim isto  :Smile: 

Dulcinea,malena  :Love:  :Love: 

Carrie2812 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!

----------


## carrie2812

Meni su prije dva dana prestali grcevi...trenutno jedino osjecam simptome pmsa......tako da jos razmisljam ocu li uopce vadit betu....
Trenutno sam toliko lose da neznam ima li smisla to ponovo sutra prolazit....  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## geronimo

[QUOTE=ARIANM;2597020]Geronimo jesi li ti u Vg? Ja sam ovaj postupak imala isti scenarij u Vg. Klomifen + 3 gonala, 4 folikula i 4 js, sg malo bolji nego inače,s obzirom na dijagnozu ne može niti biti extra. Dvije su se oplodile i vraćena su dva embrija 3 dan. Beta se vidi iz potpisa,a sad nestrpljivo čekamo prvi uzv. Tebi od srca želim isto  :Smile: 

Da isti nam je scenarij...nadam se da će biti i rezultat  :Smile:  nekako sam pozitivna ovaj put..

----------


## hedoniza

Draga carrie drzim fige da bude beta pozitivna..

----------


## mima32

Moram podijelit s vama. Danas smo bili na UZV i culi smo srceko. Postajem cendravica. Prekrasno. 

Svima zelim isto  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Samo ti budi cendravica, imaš zašto.  :Wink:  Čestitke od srca.

----------


## malena2

> malena2,glavu gore, što planirate sljedeće?
> 
> Geronimo, bravo za 4 js samo od klomifena i  koliko još gonala si primila? Gdje se liječiš? neobičan protokol, zašto su ti išli na polustimulaciju?
> 
> 
> Ja danas nešto sentimentalna - pa se sjetih svih hrabrih žena, svih parova hrabrih koji su prije 30ak godina išle na IVF - kojima bi se jajne stanice vadile operativno  - laparoskopijom i koji bi ulazili u cijeli postupak znajući da je uspješnost tek negdje oko 1-2%. HVala svim tim ženama i parovima što su nama utabali put


u planu je za dva ciiklusa opet pokusat, s obzirom na ashermana kojeg imam.znam da ce bit tezak put.al dok god vjerujem probat cu.Nije lako uvijek.Treba se sada skupit isplakat i okrenut novoj stranici zivota i uzivat sa djecakom kojeg imam.

----------


## Aliki

> Moram podijelit s vama. Danas smo bili na UZV i culi smo srceko. Postajem cendravica. Prekrasno. 
> 
> Svima zelim isto



Vidjele smo se onda, "ona koja prepoznaje lica"  :Laughing: . Čestitam, divne, divne vijesti  :Heart:  I ništa manje od cendravice ni ne možeš biti  :Very Happy:

----------


## Šiškica

i kod mene beta 0, u 6 mjesecu idemo dalje..

----------


## mima32

> Vidjele smo se onda, "ona koja prepoznaje lica" . Čestitam, divne, divne vijesti  I ništa manje od cendravice ni ne možeš biti


Kako si me samo skužila, svaka čast  :Smile: 
Tebi želim isto  :Heart:

----------


## Noemi

Bubekice ubaci me na listu,danas mi je 2.dan bockanja  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

moze, nadam se da cu je sutra sklepat  :Smile:

----------


## geronimo

Tri od četiri su se oplodile...kaže biologica zna se dogoditi da se i ova još do sutra oplodi (tako mi je bilo prošli put). sad moram zvati još sutra..u četvrtak vjerojatno transfer

----------


## valiana

Drage cure svima želim punoo sreče i velike betice i mirišljave smotuljkiče što prije!

----------


## carrie2812

Evo cure i danas je test negativan...u cita su rekli da ne treba vadit betu.
Ja sam do jeseni na godisnjem odmoru...eventualno cu napravit jos neke pretrage do tada...
Mislim da mi trenutno bas odmor treba...
Svim cekalicama zelim puuno srece!

----------


## Loly

> Evo cure i danas je test negativan...u cita su rekli da ne treba vadit betu.
> Ja sam do jeseni na godisnjem odmoru...eventualno cu napravit jos neke pretrage do tada...
> Mislim da mi trenutno bas odmor treba...
> Svim cekalicama zelim puuno srece!


Žao mi je draga! Sada napuni baterije, odmori se pa po novu sreću na jesen!

----------


## TinaH

Pozdrav svima..nije me bilo neko vrijeme pa najprije cestitam svim trudnicama ovako kolektivno da nekog neizostavim zelim mirnu i skolsku trudnocu, a nama u postupcima puuuno puuuno sreće,također i cekalica da beta bude ogromna..  :Dancing Fever: 

Evo cure trebam i ja savijet znaci ja sad cekam M da vidim dali ovaj mjesec mozemo na AIH znaci prosli mjesec cista pa postupak odgoden..doktorica mi je rekla da nedolazim bezveze u ZG da kod svog doktora provjerim dali je pukla cista 2dc i onda ako je 3dc dodem..e sad me zanima dali ja moram bas cekat M i 2dc da provjerim dali je pukla ili se to moze vidjeti prije nego dobijem..popila sam duphastone pila ih 10 dana 3 na dan i sad cekam M pa me zanima jel ona mogla vec puknut ili bas moram cekat 2dc? sigurno je neka od vas bila u istoj situaciji pa bolje zna!  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Mozes ici i ranije, ali ako nije pukla, idi i 2dc, dotad joj dajete sansu da pukne.

----------


## TinaH

> Mozes ici i ranije, ali ako nije pukla, idi i 2dc, dotad joj dajete sansu da pukne.


Hvala draga bubekice na brzom odgovoru..znam da mi je doktorica rekla da me moze zaboljeti kad pukne al ja nista nisam osjetila bas me nista nije boljelo i sad mi sve nekako mirise da ce me zezat i ovaj mjesec..jooooj glupa cista..a moj doktor otisao sad dolazi neki novi pa mi neugodno  ic taj 2dc uspjela sam prezivjeti 3dc a sad jos i ovo..  :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

*TinaH* ,cista uglavnom ode s mengom...možda bolje da ipak pričekaš mengu,da nejdeš sto put na uzv.
Ma nije strašno iči 2. dc na pregled...znam da zvuči koma al doktoru je baš svejedno.A ti preživiš  :Cool:

----------


## hedoniza

> Evo cure i danas je test negativan...u cita su rekli da ne treba vadit betu.
> Ja sam do jeseni na godisnjem odmoru...eventualno cu napravit jos neke pretrage do tada...
> Mislim da mi trenutno bas odmor treba...
> Svim cekalicama zelim puuno srece!


Zao mi je, drzi se i sad lipo odmori razbistri glavu i kad budes spremna ponovo kreni..

----------


## TinaH

> *TinaH* ,cista uglavnom ode s mengom...možda bolje da ipak pričekaš mengu,da nejdeš sto put na uzv.
> Ma nije strašno iči 2. dc na pregled...znam da zvuči koma al doktoru je baš svejedno.A ti preživiš



joooj bas koma,cim se sjetim sta me ceka padne mi mrak na oci..hahahaha
jos moj doktor otisao kaze da nece radit tu nezele mu nista pomoc imamo uzv star 25 godina kaze nista vise nevidi na njega ma ordinacija je koma...i sad jos neznam tko me ceka da je moj doktor ni malo mi nebi bilo glupo na njega navikla kad sam stalno isla..hehe 
a cekat cu 2dc pa kak bude sta da radim..hehe  :Wink:

----------


## Aliki

*TinaH*, moja je otišla koji dan prije očekivane M i nisam osjetila bol, tako da je sve moguće. 
Pikanje obustavljeno dok ne krene M, nadam se da će to biti danas/sutra najkasnije  :Cekam:

----------


## njanja1

pozdrav cure,nadam se da ste sve skupa dobro,ja danas odradila kiretazu nalaz ce biti gotov za 5 dana,ako nema vecih problema sredinom svibnja krecemo sa pikanjem  :Smile:

----------


## toncek

Žao mi je Carrie2812, vjerujem da si jako tužna, ali ako ti išta znači nadam se da će ti idući put biti zadnji. 
Ne znam kakve su statistike za ljetne trudnoće, ali ako ne upadnem u neki termin kroz pet i eventuaclno pocetak sestog, mislim da ću radije na jesen pokušati po prvi put. Ljeto je za uživanje i odmor, a sve je to ipak jedan veliki stres... Tako da možda pokušamo u isto vrijeme.

----------


## mima32

Aliki, neka M dođe što prije da nastavite sa stimulacijom  :Smile: 

Ostalima sretno...

----------


## Zeljka33

Danas 9 dnt 2 blastice i maloprije test kućni pokaže PLUS  :Smile: 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## mima32

Zeljka33, divno  :Smile:   :Love: 
Kad vadiš betu?

----------


## Zeljka33

Pise 14 dan NT ali to mi pada u nedjelju pa se mislim da odem u petak

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## mima32

Držim  :fige:  al bit ce to super beta  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aliki

*Mima*, hvala, nisam joj se nikad ovako veselila i navijala da dođe  :Laughing: 
*Zeljka*, bravo! Za super betu ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## saan

Zeljka....  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  to je to! Divno

----------


## željkica

carrie draga grlim jako! :Love:

----------


## Šiškica

Željka čestitam !!!

----------


## žužy

Željka,čestitam na pluseku!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

Zeljka cestitam!!!

----------


## ljubilica

*Zeljka* cestitam! Divno!!!! Sretno dalje

----------


## zdravka82

Zeljka cestitam na plusu, vibram za veliku betu!!

----------


## carrie2812

Zeljka cestitam na plusu! I neka beta bude veeliikaa!

----------


## carrie2812

Zeljka cestitam na plusu! I neka beta bude veeliikaa! 

Hvala svima na potpori, ovo je zapravo jedino misto di osjecam da me neko razumi, na jesn krecemo u nove pobjede i nadajmo se da cu i ja ugledat dvi crtice na testu... :Very Happy:

----------


## Zeljka33

Hvala svima i puno pozdrava svim curama cekalicama, tuznicama puno zagrljaja...
Malo mi je ipak prerano da se veselim, nekako me frka još uvijek...čekam betu za dokaz

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## Zeljka33

Carrie za jednu jesensku trudnoću ~~~~~~~~~~~

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## malena2

zeljka cestitam
iduci put kad budem isla u postupak zahtjevat cu blastice,jel koja cura od vas ostala trudna s ashermanom

----------


## bubekica

malena2, nazalost, blastice nije nesto sto mozemo zahtjevati... Na taj stadij razvoja ide se ukoliko ima dovoljno (najcesce vise od 3 lijepo razvijajucih embrija na 3-i dan od punkcije) embrija, naime na tom stadiju je moguce napraviti bolju selekciju, a selekcija nema smisla ako nemas od cega birati. 
Od srca ti zelim da u sljedecoj stimulaciji dobis puno oocita i lijepih embrija pa ce selekcija biti uspjesna  :Smile: 
Za ashermana ne znam, ali ima tema tu na forumu, nazalost s moba sam pa nemrem pretrazivat.

----------


## dazler

Željka  :Very Happy: 
Cure sretno,a tužnice  :Love: 
Tina u 2 mj imala sam cistu,došla menga,otišla na kontrolu-sad imam 2.U petak opet idem na kontrolu da vidim kakvo je sad stanje,da li su otišle sa ovom mengom
Nadam se da tvoj slučaj neće biti kao moj i držim fige da je tvoja cista netragom nestala da možeš što prije u postupak  :fige:

----------


## geronimo

danas sam zvala lab i kažu da su se sve četiri razvile iako su dva baš lijepa embrija i sutra mi ih vraćaju. :Very Happy: .

----------


## žužy

*carrie2812*,  :Love: 
Nek ljeto prođe u razbibrizi a jesen stigne rodna i plodna!

----------


## Zeljka33

Geronimo ~~~~~~~~~za uspjesan transfer

----------


## funky

Zeljka cestitam, kad bi bar i meni pokazalo ++++,strah me jos vadit betu,prerano je,a jos mi je teze test napravit!
Sretno i da ti beta bude visoka!
Carrie  :Love: 
svim cekalicama puno srece i da im prolete ova paklena dva tjedna cekanja!

----------


## ARIANM

Željka33 čestitam na plusu. Meni je isto pisalo na otpusnom vaditi betu 14dnt, a ja nisam mogla čekati pa je izvadila 11dnt i još 14dnt i tako sam i rekla da sam vadila i rekli mi da je to ok da ne treba vaditi više. Tako da, mislim da, možeš vaditi u petak.

Geronimo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## geronimo

Cure hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## TinaH

> Tina u 2 mj imala sam cistu,došla menga,otišla na kontrolu-sad imam 2.U petak opet idem na kontrolu da vidim kakvo je sad stanje,da li su otišle sa ovom mengom
> Nadam se da tvoj slučaj neće biti kao moj i držim fige da je tvoja cista netragom nestala da možeš što prije u postupak


Hvala ti i ja tebi drzim fige da su nestale draga..  :Kiss: 
evo stigla menga danas sutra idem provjerit i ako je nema petak put pod noge i na brdo
Pitanje jel da se ja narucim danas za petak ili kak to sad ide kad neznam jel tu ili nije?

----------


## *sunisshining*

Carrie2812 zao mi je...
Zeljka cestitam na pluseku! 
Geronimo samo naprid...juhuu... 
Svim curama za sve sto cekaju, zele, trude se puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ . Bit ce sve to!

----------


## Noemi

Zeljka čestitam na plusu!! Javi nam i betu da se veselimoooo!!

----------


## Noemi

Naruci se da da za 3.dc

----------


## Zeljka33

Evo danas i digitalni test pokazao + 2-3 tjedna

----------


## mima32

Koje su ono mogućnosti na tom digitalnom testu. Znam da sam negdje točno našla na koju betu ide koji pokazivač

----------


## Aliki

*Geronimo*, sretno na transferu, baš je bio pravi tulum u labosu  :Very Happy: 
*Željka*, još jednom čestitam! Mislim da su opcije 1-2, 2-3 i 3+, ne znam ima li još koja od pozitivnih.
*Carrie*, žao mi je...

----------


## funky

Pa jos malo necemo ni tribat betu vadit,pisat ce na testu...ajme oce li se vise izmislit neki test koji ce pokazat odma nakon transfera...
ja odlucila sacekat subotu i izvadit betu...
Zeljka,jesi imala kakve simptomceke ..

----------


## Zeljka33

Simptomi su bili: mučnina od 6 dnt, bolne i nabujale (.)(.), pospanost, pritisak dolje, lagana slabost na momente


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## Zeljka33

Bilo bi super odmah da test ispiše i betu  :Smile: 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## Zeljka33

> Pa jos malo necemo ni tribat betu vadit,pisat ce na testu...ajme oce li se vise izmislit neki test koji ce pokazat odma nakon transfera...
> ja odlucila sacekat subotu i izvadit betu...
> Zeljka,jesi imala kakve simptomceke ..


Koji ti je dan nakon transfera? Jesu trodnevni ili blastice?
Imaš li ti kakve simptomiće?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## Zeljka33

Funky SAD sam se sjetila, ti i ja smo u dan razlike...tako dani i tivec mogla testic odraditi  :Wink: 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## Zeljka33

Glupi autocorrect  :Sad: 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## funky

Ma znam,al nekako mi trema,u subotu primila brevactid pa me strah lazno pozitivnog...
od simptoma sve,i grudi natecene i bolne( zvjezdani trenutci), blagi bolovi i grcici,krizobolja,blaga mucnina...al tako mi je bilo i u prvom stimuliranom,pa nista...
tako...cekanje...navijaj za mene,javim za koji dan!
Nek ti beta bude ogromna!!!

----------


## Zeljka33

Funky, za subotnju beturinu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## arlena

Cure vibram za velike bete 
Zeljka cestitam plusicu

Jel netko zna zasto sam dobila eatrofem od druge polovice ovog ciklusa a u stimulaciju krecem s iducim ciklusom? Ciklusi su mi uredni na 30 dana,znaci nema mi logike da time namjesta ciklus? Ili ipak da? Zbunj??!??

----------


## kika222

Super zeljka, bit će to lijepa brojčica!!! Funky sretno!!!
Kod mene nažalost opet brljavljenje tako da mogu i ovaj postupak otpisati! A baš sam polagala velike nade u ove dvije savršene blastice!!! 
Sretno vam svima bilo!!! Kjara, ninchi, nada~~~~ za lijepe brojčice!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

*arlena* koliko estrofema dnevno i od kojeg tocno dana?

*kika* grrrrrr, oces ipak pisnuti danas jedan kontrole radi?

----------


## kika222

Ma jesam već bubek :Sad:  nema kod mene plusića ni za lijek..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

*kika* saljem hug.

----------


## Frćka

Kika :Love:

----------


## Mala28

test negativan. kaze dr. da ponovim za 2 dana, ako je isto negativan doci k njemu za 2mj na 3dc
mislila sam da cu odmah slj.ciklus ici dalje....

----------


## nada0007

dajjj kika...svaki neuspjeh jedne od nas pogađa svaku...ja sam se sva prestrašila...kod mene nema nikakvog osjecaja tek tu i tamo onaj pritisak kao pred mengu i to me strah zakaj se ništa ne događa i sada ti s ovim...
šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj...

----------


## Šiškica

> test negativan. kaze dr. da ponovim za 2 dana, ako je isto negativan doci k njemu za 2mj na 3dc
> mislila sam da cu odmah slj.ciklus ici dalje....


draga moja treba se tjelo malo odmoriti, predahnuti a onda u nove pobijede..

----------


## Vaki

Pa kaj se estrofem ne pije za zadebljanje endometrija?  :Unsure: 

Kika - još ima nade..., možda to nije M!

----------


## nada0007

kika nemoj zaboraviti da su ti  ovaj put vracena 2...a za test je još prerano...

----------


## Zeljka33

Kika koji ti je dan od transfera?
Ja jutros koma- mucnina ali bez povracanja i malaksalost ko da cu se srusit. Ostala raditi od kuce, pa cu poslije podne do posla.....a sutra idem ujutro po betu

----------


## kika222

Danas mi je 7dnt... Zeljka ti već imaš prave trudničke simptome :Smile:  čestitam!!!
Hvala vam žene na ohrabrenju ali već sam doživjela ovo puno puta tako da znam da se nemam čemu nadati :Sad: 
Sretno vam bilo svima!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

Žao mi je draga *kika222*,neće pa neće... :No: 
Grlim

----------


## Zeljka33

Kika jos je rano za test, meni je 9 dnt pokazalo plus

----------


## Zeljka33

Da li se po beti moze skuziti da li je jedno ili dva ?

----------


## Argente

Selimo!
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84607-Odbrojavanje-2-2014

----------

